# January 1st, 2016-The One Year Animal Crossing Challange Thread



## Kit

We're going semi-official on this
However, under moderator jurisdiction this thread may be *temporarily stickied*
I would appreciate that
And I decided that since the old thread was for last year's challenge that a new one was needed for this challenge.



*ATTENTION NEWCOMERS-IF YOUR NAME IS NOT ON THE LIST PLEASE PM/VM ME YOUR TOWN & MAYOR NAME. SAME GOES FOR IF YOUR BLOG IS NOT LISTED. I DO MY BEST TO KEEP UP WITH THIS THREAD BUT I AM ONLY ONE PERSON AND I AM THE ONLY ONE WHO'S ABLE TO EDIT THE FRONT PAGE. THE CUT-OFF JOIN DATE IS JANUARY 7TH. I mean, you can still play with us after that date but you won't be added to the playerlist. This is for my own sanity and to keep the "challenge" aspect. **THANK YOU <3*
Well here we are everyone! It's the start of a new year and more importantly the start of the 1/1 Challenge!
Anyone can participate, and many have already planned to.
If you're not taking the plunge this year, you're still free to lurk & post here. We hope to create a happy little community of sorts and to inspire players to pick up the game again.
Want yourself added to the playerlist? Comment below with your town & mayor name!
Want to be added to our IM group? We're hosted on the far-better-than-skype browser & app based program, Discord! Send me a PM & I'll give you the invite link  No registration needed (though it's recommended eventually)
*Updates: 1/4/16
Helpful Links & Images has been updated with this link, created by SensaiGallade
It's a checklist of all the bugs, fish & sea creatures in the game! Awesome 
*
*
Index
**1.1-Rules
2.2-Community Focus
3.3-Helpful Links/Images
4.4-Player List*
*5.5-Challenge List*
*6.6 Blog List*​
*1.1 Rules*


Spoiler:  



These rules are mainly the same as the rules from last year's thread, with a few minor differences
*
-You must start your game on January First*
This one is quite an obvious rule. Again, you may reset as much as you like for your town map.

*-Don't transfer anything*
You may still trade with others from the forum however
The only exception to this rule is Axes. You MAY transfer axes.
*
-Don't time travel*
Again, the most important rule. Take the game one day at a time

*-You MAY plot reset*
This is a change from the original but I see it as acceptable. You do not have to do it if you don't want to, but if you do by all means go ahead! 



*2.2 Community Focus*


Spoiler:  



The focus of the 1/1 challenge is not only to inspire people to pick up the game again, but to build a small little community of people and to watch our towns grow! This was also the message of last year's "host" of the challenge, Toeto.
To keep ourselves motivated and to truly be able to love the game again, especially with those who have reset endlessly, always unsatisfied with what they roll.
This is a place to make the game more fun and to help bring players together.



*3.3 Helpful Links/Images*


Spoiler:  



*Guide to Rocks, you can have a minimum of four if you're lucky!*
http://gentlyusedleaf.tumblr.com/post/86961099174/petal-parasol-its-finally-here-im-sorry
*
All the possible town maps <3*
http://imgur.com/E6ZZngd (Re-uploaded as the original link appears to be defunct)
*
For those high-quality images, use the "high" and "2x" options when editing your screenshot.
Thanks to HelloxCookie for sharing this!*
http://waifu2x.udp.jp/

*Name ideas!*
https://aforestlife.wordpress.com/guides/animal-crossing-town-name-ideas-and-methods/
*
Plot Resetting Guide! This is my personal favorite guide for the subject and it is by no means necessary *
http://mayor-frozen.tumblr.com/post/118523140766/your-very-own-fail-proof-plot-resetting-guide-for
A Checklist for all your collecting needs. It includes a full list of all the fish, sea-creatures and bugs in the game! Here are some instructions from the creator, SensaiGallade!
Here's how to copy the spreadsheet.
1.Open the spreadsheet.
2.Click the File menu.
3.Click Make a copy.
4.You are given the option to name the spreadsheet. It will save into your Drive.
5.You are free to edit it and do as you please with it!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F6RtCXYorgju0TMlJtFjxC1AiT-c9hlZWrChJ5fBiQc/edit#gid=0


*4.4 Player List*


Spoiler:  



1.Kit, Cinnabun of Topaz
2.marierock13,Marcella of Absalom
3.Mairmalade, Mar of Tea
4.Squidward,Ivana of Atreia
5.StarryWolf,Tamsyn of Sakura
6.Mayortash, Vanessa of Fitzrova
7.Khaelis, Khaelis of Kurakasa
8.Monforte, Eduardo of Midas
9.ItsMilkypink, Hannah of Tweedy
10.Diancie Rose, Diancie of Sapphire
11.LaverreCrossing, Anna of Flocessy
12.Loveablegal, Angela of Goldwood
13.Bunny Bento, Summer of Petiel
14.Cosmic Kid, Katsu of ______
15.Flutterlove, Mayor Ti'ana of D'ni
16.X2k5a7y, Mayor Acid of Jolranch
17.MollyTheDuck-x, Mayor Holly of Clover
18.davroslek, Mayor Kris of Farebury
19.Trundle, Mayor Aiden of Omashu
20.Nimega, Gunner, Mayor Nina of Shambala
21.MayorBlueRose, Mayor Rose of Sherwood
22.Moonfall, Mayor Sage of Sprout
23.BeanBoy, Ben of Twinleaf
24.Amilee, Dawn of Sunside
25. Jacob_lawall, Jacob of Newtown
26.Maci,_____ of _____
27.Bjork,Mayor Der of REALiTi
28. Roh, _____ of _____
29.bunlily, Princess of Cuddles
30.Rasp, ____ of ____
31.~reserved for *Justin* possibly~
32.Mycaruba,Ekul of Iila
33.SensiGallade, Aaron of Rosemoor
34.Roh ,Rhys of North
35.Mothership,Melody of Moonvale
36.shannenenen,Darcie of Lindon
37.Jtex,Jony of Ellinia
38.Venice, Anthony of Celestia 
39.Backalleybard ,Max of Venice
40.Azura, Ray of Sodosopa
41.fenris, Fenris of Matcha
42.Paperboy012305, Trent of Jadeberg
43.RosieThePeppyCat, Jenna of Insanity
44.dalario96, Narukami of Inaba



*5.5 Challenge List*


Spoiler:  



*Week 1, 1/2/16-All Possible Fruits Challenge! *


*6.6 Blog List*


Spoiler:  



Kit-http://topazfunding.tumblr.com/
marierock13-http://anothergoddamnyear.tumblr.com
Squidward-http://mayor-ivana.tumblr.com/
Mairmalade-https://marvelyse.wordpress.com/
Amilee-http://amy-acnl.tumblr.com/
shanenenen-http://mayor-darcie.tumblr.com/
Monforte-http://newmidas.tumblr.com/
Venice- http://thecelestialcrossing.tumblr.com/


----------



## marierock13

It's great to see this thread up and running!

Congratulations, Kit, it looks wonderful - very well-organized.

I'm looking forward to the challenge, and hope that many others will be joining us - it'll be nice to build a Challenge community together.


----------



## Kit

marierock13 said:


> It's great to see this thread up and running!
> 
> Congratulations, Kit, it looks wonderful - very well-organized.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the challenge, and hope that many others will be joining us - it'll be nice to build a Challenge community together.


Thank you Marie <3
onlytookhoursandhours


----------



## Mairmalade

*heavy breathing*

Can't wait to begin this adventure with you all! It's been a long time since I've played within a niche AC community.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Hey, could I do this with another copy? I still love my old copy but... I have 3 copies and wanna do this.


----------



## bitterlings

oh lord i haven't played acnl in months, this might be a good idea for me to get back into it. i've been meaning to reset anyway


----------



## Mairmalade

StarryWolf said:


> Hey, could I do this with another copy? I still love my old copy but... I have 3 copies and wanna do this.




Fosho


----------



## Kit

StarryWolf said:


> Hey, could I do this with another copy? I still love my old copy but... I have 3 copies and wanna do this.


Hello, *Godfather *
Course you can


----------



## mayortash

Kit, this looks amazing!! I'm so excited to see what people put up tomorrow


----------



## Kit

mayortash said:


> Kit, this looks amazing!! I'm so excited to see what people put up tomorrow



Thanks tash 
Added you to the list ^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yay
I have a day to find my other copies I lost whoops


----------



## Kit

StarryWolf said:


> Yay
> I have a day to find my other copies I lost whoops



I put you on the list Starry 
How do you lose a copy I keep all mine in a little case thing & treat them better than like diamonds or something


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kit said:


> I put you on the list Starry
> How do you lose a copy I keep all mine in a little case thing & treat them better than like diamonds or something



Have you seen my room Jesus Christ
I never clean it lol


----------



## Khaelis

Put me on the list.

Mayor Khaelis of Karakusa.


----------



## Kit

Khaelis said:


> Put me on the list.
> 
> Mayor Khaelis of Kurakasa.


Added you 
jointheimchat



StarryWolf said:


> Have you seen my room Jesus Christ
> I never clean it lol



CLEAN YOUR ROOM STARRY


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Put me on the list.
> 
> Mayor Khaelis of Karakusa.



Yeah, I always typo this town name. I get the Kara and kusa mixed up.. a lot. 

It's suppose to be "Karakusa."


----------



## Monforte

I'm in! I'll reveal my new town's name tomorrow.


----------



## davroslek

I am going to be starting a new town on my second copy of ACNL tomorrow! : )


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have a 2nd town. Mayor Xavier of Pineside. Its a month old. I'm not going to restart because I did some progress on it.

But GL to everyone who's doing it.


----------



## mintellect

Hmm. I might consider participating last minute and reset my third town, Rosedawn.
However there are a bunch of items I'd like to save and transfer to my other towns. I WILL NOT be giving Rosedawn back those items when I reset, is this okay?


----------



## MiniatureTalent

I'm not starting on the first, but that's mainly because a friend and I restarted yesterday  But I'll be lurking in the thread as Mayor Petra of L?rean


----------



## Khaelis

Diancie Rose said:


> Hmm. I might consider participating last minute and reset my third town, Rosedawn.
> However there are a bunch of items I'd like to save and transfer to my other towns. I WILL NOT be giving Rosedawn back those items when I reset, is this okay?



That should be fine. As long as the items don't return to your new town, everything should be A-OK.


----------



## Kit

Diancie Rose said:


> Hmm. I might consider participating last minute and reset my third town, Rosedawn.
> However there are a bunch of items I'd like to save and transfer to my other towns. I WILL NOT be giving Rosedawn back those items when I reset, is this okay?



That's perfectly fine


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I'd like to join please! Mayor Hannah of ________.


----------



## mintellect

Alright, I'm in! I'm not sure of my town/mayor name yet.


----------



## Kit

ItsMilkypink said:


> I'd like to join please! Mayor Hannah of ________.






Diancie Rose said:


> Alright, I'm in! I'm not sure of my town/mayor name yet.



You're both in


----------



## Zanessa

Very interested. Will think about this and come back later.


----------



## Loveablegal

I am going to join too 

Mayor Angela of Goldwood


----------



## Shimmer

This is exciting! It's motivating me to start over too! I would but I started over last year and to be completely honest, I haven't made too much progress so it's almost like I'm starting over still. xD But it is motivating me to play and work on gathering those PWP requests.


----------



## Locket

I'd like to join! This is the last day for my town, kinda sad, but it gives me a chance to expierence stuff in a new way


----------



## mintellect

I'm thinking of resetting my town at exactly midnight.


----------



## Red Cat

I won't be resetting my second copy on 1/1 because I have some final things which I need to finish up and I haven't decided on a name yet for my new town, but I'll probably reset sometime within the next week. Good luck to everyone doing this challenge.


----------



## Kit

Loveablegal said:


> I am going to join too
> 
> Mayor Angela of Goldwood





Bunny Bento said:


> I'd like to join! This is the last day for my town, kinda sad, but it gives me a chance to expierence stuff in a new way


Added you both <3

Super hyped!


----------



## Capeet

I'd like to participate as well! I tried doing this last year and while it was a lot of fun, I had to drop out pretty soon. I'd love to try again now that there's a chance.

It's late here so I'll reset after waking up in the day. I'll be mayor Katsu but the town name needs a lot more consideration still! Good luck with your new towns everyone!


----------



## Kit

Loveablegal said:


> I am going to join too
> 
> Mayor Angela of Goldwood





Bunny Bento said:


> I'd like to join! This is the last day for my town, kinda sad, but it gives me a chance to expierence stuff in a new way





Cosmic Kid said:


> I'd like to participate as well! I tried doing this last year and while it was a lot of fun, I had to drop out pretty soon. I'd love to try again now that there's a chance.
> 
> It's late here so I'll reset after waking up in the day. I'll be mayor Katsu but the town name needs a lot more consideration still! Good luck with your new towns everyone!



Added you <3


----------



## Kit

Loveablegal said:


> I am going to join too
> 
> Mayor Angela of Goldwood





Bunny Bento said:


> I'd like to join! This is the last day for my town, kinda sad, but it gives me a chance to expierence stuff in a new way





Cosmic Kid said:


> I'd like to participate as well! I tried doing this last year and while it was a lot of fun, I had to drop out pretty soon. I'd love to try again now that there's a chance.
> 
> It's late here so I'll reset after waking up in the day. I'll be mayor Katsu but the town name needs a lot more consideration still! Good luck with your new towns everyone!



Added you <3


----------



## Mycaruba

I'm definitely down to participate. It's actually 2am here in England so I guess I could start now, but I'll probably go to sleep first haha


----------



## mintellect

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

It's shortly after midnight where I live. I made sure to press the reset button at exactly midnight. 

Although, I haven't actually stated my new town yet.


----------



## Kit

Diancie Rose said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!
> 
> It's shortly after midnight where I live. I made sure to press the reset button at exactly midnight.
> 
> Although, I haven't actually stated my new town yet.


Still an hour to go for me
Guess who just was forced to play monopoly for four freaking hours
me


----------



## Khaelis

The 1/1 Challenge official began for me 13 minutes ago! I found an amazing town layout, but it was riddled with poorly placed rocks.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Good luck to everyone who's doing this. I started a month earlier, I guess.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Aw. Awesome!  
I was just thinking earlier that I would start a new town for 1/1 and that someone should post a one year challenge thing for the new year ^-^ My wish came true, lol. Count me in. 
I'll be a mayor of Jolranch. My mayor's name is yet to be decided. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Couldn't view my post. The mods need to do something about this.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Paperboy012305 said:


> Couldn't view my post. The mods need to do something about this.



It's happened a lot. Just a glitch. I don't think there's much the mods can do about it, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay. I figured it out  
I'll be Mayor Acid of Jolranch.


----------



## mintellect

I swear every map I like has freaking oranges. I don't want a perfect fruit that looks like it has a tumor or something.


----------



## Khaelis

Diancie Rose said:


> I swear every map I like has freaking oranges. I don't want a perfect fruit that looks like it has a tumor or something.



Tell me about it.

I'm hoping to get either Apples or Peaches as my Town's fruit. Preferably Apples, since those perfect apples look so gorgeous.


----------



## mintellect

I'm considering going with this map:







Pros:
Cherries
Lots of room around Town Hall for decorating
Two ponds close to each other
Only two ponds
Rocks seem to be in decent places and as far as I can tell there's only 4 (Not including potential gem rock)
Long beach with a small private one
South waterfall
Large area in the beach for decorating (not sure what to call it)
THIS RAMP AHHH I LOVE THIS RAMP

Cons:
Retail is far from the dock
Plaza is not centered
Villagers are horrible (but they can and will be moved out)
River isn't that great, or at least not what I had in mind, but I can work with it

I personally think I should go for it. What about you guys?
By the way, put me down as mayor Diancie of Sapphire.


----------



## Khaelis

Diancie Rose said:


> I'm considering going with this map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> Cherries
> Lots of room around Town Hall for decorating
> Two ponds close to each other
> Only two ponds
> Rocks seem to be in decent places and as far as I can tell there's only 4 (Not including potential gem rock)
> Long beach with a small private one
> South waterfall
> Large area in the beach for decorating (not sure what to call it)
> THIS RAMP AHHH I LOVE THIS RAMP
> 
> Cons:
> Retail is far from the dock
> Plaza is not centered
> Villagers are horrible (but they can and will be moved out)
> River isn't that great, or at least not what I had in mind, but I can work with it
> 
> I personally think I should go for it. What about you guys?
> By the way, put me down as mayor Diancie of Sapphire.



I actually got a similar layout about 15 minutes ago. I looked around and it didn't click with me.


----------



## Mycaruba

Diancie Rose said:


> I'm considering going with this map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> Cherries
> Lots of room around Town Hall for decorating
> Two ponds close to each other
> Only two ponds
> Rocks seem to be in decent places and as far as I can tell there's only 4 (Not including potential gem rock)
> Long beach with a small private one
> South waterfall
> Large area in the beach for decorating (not sure what to call it)
> THIS RAMP AHHH I LOVE THIS RAMP
> 
> Cons:
> Retail is far from the dock
> Plaza is not centered
> Villagers are horrible (but they can and will be moved out)
> River isn't that great, or at least not what I had in mind, but I can work with it
> 
> I personally think I should go for it. What about you guys?
> By the way, put me down as mayor Diancie of Sapphire.



Al is one of my favourites, and the map looks great. I'm a tad jealous haha


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Since I managed to get a map I like on 1/1, I guess I'll get in on this!

Town name: D'ni 
Mayor: Ti'ana


----------



## Khaelis

Found an amazing town layout.. but it had Pears as my town's fruit. Ugh. Such a turn off. XD


----------



## mintellect

Well, it's official:






My humble tent:






I wanted to put it a few spaces lower but Nook wouldn't let me.


One of the downsides of starting your town on January 1st at 2am is that the shops are closed, so you can't buy things, sell things, or pay your loan, and Isabelle is outside for the event and therefore you can't get started on mayoral duties for another day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Found an amazing town layout.. but it had Pears as my town's fruit. Ugh. Such a turn off. XD



I don't get why everyone hates pears. They're cool.
A bit boring, but better than oranges at least.


----------



## Monforte

I've just arrived in Midas! I'll try to play once a day and keep everyone updated through tumblr. Here's the map and my starting villagers.






I'm thrilled Bam is one of my starting villagers, I've always wanted him and never had the chance to have him. My native fruit is the pear, and I've also never had perfect pears before, so I'm pleased with everything so far!


----------



## Locket

Day one ~ Becoming the mayor of Petiel!






Mayor Summer of Petiel <3






Map~

Got Peaches, quite proud! I can't tell what grass I got (too dark), but that doesn't matter


----------



## Khaelis

Still looking for a good town layout. I'm getting close!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Is it ok if i join? I've found a good map, so ill edit this when i can put it on here 

Mayor Rose of Sherwood.

*Villagers:* Violet, Croque, Cranston, Aurora & Peggy
*Fruit:* Cherries 
*Train Station & Town hall:* Both green!

& very happy with my town layout and it was one of the first ones that popped up so didnt have to search ages for a town i liked. XD


----------



## Khaelis

Well, it took me a little over 5 hours, but Karakusa has officially been created! 

View attachment 160557

I can't get an image of the town layout, but the town has:

- Peaches (I wanted Apples or Peaches).
- Town plaza is dead center of the town.
- Waterfall faces south.
- Nine rocks, but none are really in bad locations.
- If I'm correct, my grass is the star pattern.
- CHIEF (favourite villager)!! <3


EDIT: Used Miiverse to get my Town Map.

View attachment 160558


----------



## Squidward

I'll post a picture when I'm done, I'm still resetting lol!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I've just woken up; I'm going to begin hunting for a map now. ^-^"


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Well, it took me a little over 5 hours, but Karakusa has officially been created!
> 
> View attachment 160557
> 
> I can't get an image of the town layout, but the town has:
> 
> - Peaches (I wanted Apples or Peaches).
> - Town plaza is dead center of the town.
> - Waterfall faces south.
> - Nine rocks, but none are really in bad locations.
> - If I'm correct, my grass is the star pattern.
> - CHIEF (favourite villager)!! <3
> 
> 
> EDIT: Used Miiverse to get my Town Map.
> 
> View attachment 160558



Really proud of this town layout. <3

Here's to 2016, guys!


----------



## Squidward

Khaelis said:


> Really proud of this town layout. <3
> 
> Here's to 2016, guys!



It's really nice!!!


----------



## mayortash

Everyone has great town layouts!! 

Below is the map for Fitzrova;



Starter villagers; Cranston, Penelope, Del, Sly and Tia!


----------



## BeanBoy

Having literally just decided to delete my current town, the resetting begins for a map by the end of today!


----------



## marierock13

Happy New Year, everyone!

I just woke up, so it's time for me to start looking for the perfect map for Absalom. I'm not that picky usually, but if I'm going to have this town for a year, I want everything to be perfect! 

I'll post again when I've gotten things started.


----------



## Moonfall

I'm also doing challenge! I already got my town created and map resetted, but I won't get my wifi fixed until my cousin-in-law is free :c. My town is called Sprout and my mayor is Sage ^-^.


----------



## davroslek

I just made my second town of Farebury! My starters are Merengue, Axel, Apollo, Timbra, and Cookie.

EDIT - My town fruit is the pear. Also, I will include the town map in this post later. 



Spoiler


----------



## Squidward

mayortash said:


> Everyone has great town layouts!!
> 
> Below is the map for Fitzrova;
> View attachment 160559
> 
> Starter villagers; Cranston, Penelope, Del, Sly and Tia!



I really want this layout but it's so rare!


----------



## Mairmalade

ah oranges we meet again

My goal is to find a layout in hopefully less than a few hours. I'll post my map once it decides to be nice.


----------



## Khaelis

Squidward said:


> I really want this layout but it's so rare!



I seen it so many times, but the rock and building placement were so awful. x-x


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

I'd love to join this! I started my town at about 12:10 on 1/1/16


----------



## mayortash

Yeah, it's got 7 rocks but the buildings are in great places so it's fine. Also I do natural paths so I'm not too bothered by rocks.


----------



## Squidward

I can't... I'll never get the layout I want...


----------



## Mycaruba

Just woke up so gonna start trying for my map


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Managed to get a shot of my map  and a photo from last night's celebrations ^-^


----------



## Bjork

I haven't played in a while and part of me wants to reset, but I can't bring myself to do it.

someone motivate me lmao

also is REALiTi a good town name? i can't seem to find a good one


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought a digital copy and started plot reseting


----------



## Minni

Wanna do this challenge but I can't think of a town name !


----------



## Mairmalade

My town name is Tea

I got the teacup elephant as one of my first villagers.

EVERYONE.
IT IS A SIGN.


----------



## Bjork

i feel so guilty whenever resetting any game its horrible


----------



## Dinosaurz

I found an all right map. But it has triangle grass and peaches but idk if I want it xD



mayortash said:


> Everyone has great town layouts!!
> 
> Below is the map for Fitzrova;
> View attachment 160559
> 
> Starter villagers; Cranston, Penelope, Del, Sly and Tia!



This is what I'm looking for!


----------



## Mairmalade

Minni said:


> Wanna do this challenge but I can't think of a town name !



Your username sounds like a cool town name imo


----------



## Bjork

this is freaking me out so much

i need someone to just tell me to reset jsldkfs


----------



## marierock13

I managed to find the perfect map for Absalom, and it really didn't take as long as I thought.

Cherries, brown train station, star snow, evenly balanced river, only a couple of ponds, and room for my mayor and two side characters to put their houses in a grouped together location.

I might post a picture later, but for now, I'm more focused on getting things started up right than on transferring images from my SD.

My town is officially underway!


----------



## Mairmalade

Bjork said:


> this is freaking me out so much
> 
> i need someone to just tell me to reset jsldkfs



You will reset your town.

You will enjoy playing New Leaf again.


----------



## Bjork

Mairmalade said:


> You will reset your town.
> 
> You will enjoy playing New Leaf again.


!!!

ok i think im gonna do it now!!

do you like REALiTi as a town name? otherwise theres nothing else i can think of.


----------



## Mairmalade

Bjork said:


> !!!
> 
> ok i think im gonna do it now!!
> 
> do you like REALiTi as a town name? otherwise theres nothing else i can think of.



Hmm...depends I guess. What kind of town are you looking to create? What are some things you like?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bjork said:


> !!!
> 
> ok i think im gonna do it now!!
> 
> do you like REALiTi as a town name? otherwise theres nothing else i can think of.



DO IT, JUST DO IT.
Honestly, not really.
I don't know whether to keep this map or keep on resetting


----------



## Bjork

Mairmalade said:


> Hmm...depends I guess. What kind of town are you looking to create? What are some things you like?


I think I'm gonna go for a cute vibe, probably a mix of fairy tale and natureish.
Also, should I put my full name, Derek, or Der? I lowkey hate my name but idk if Der is good.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bjork said:


> I think I'm gonna go for a cute vibe, probably a mix of fairy tale and natureish.
> Also, should I put my full name, Derek, or Der? I lowkey hate my name but idk if Der is good.



I would help but I'm crap with town names.


----------



## Bjork

Ok, came up with a few more.

REALiTi, BOUNTY (or Bounty/bounty, idk though), Kin/kin

all song/album titles lmaooo


----------



## Mairmalade

Bjork said:


> I think I'm gonna go for a cute vibe, probably a mix of fairy tale and natureish.
> Also, should I put my full name, Derek, or Der? I lowkey hate my name but idk if Der is good.



Alright if you're going for cute and something new and natural -- what about Nouveau? It's the french word for new/fashionable, but it has other meanings within its origin as well. 

As for your player name I think Der is fine. If you don't like Derek, Der is a great way to be who you want to be in a sub-world.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Finally managed to get a map I like!



Pros:
- Apples. I love apples, plus they go with my natural theme I'm going for.
- I like how the river splits the map almost perfectly into two.
- Only one pond! Yay!
- A decent sized private beach.
- I like how the Plaza lines up with the Town Hall
- There don't seem to be any rocks that may get in my way.

Cons:
- Re-Tail is far from the dock.
- I don't like the placement of the house right next to Re-Tail, and it's a villager I quite like too.

I'm really happy I got Daisy, Bree and Tangy. Daisy and Tangy I just like their looks, but Bree was one of my originals in my first playthrough of Wild World!


----------



## Trundle

Hey guys, I'm in even though I don't know anyone on this side of the forum. I bought an extra copy because I want to get back into games that don't completely suck my time up but I can still relax playing. 

Mayor Aiden of Omashu (Yeah, I'm an Avatar fan)

I haven't restarted since I first bought the game on the day it was released, so this'll definitely be fun. How do I take pictures of my map and all that good stuff?


----------



## Bjork

Mairmalade said:


> Alright if you're going for cute and something new and natural -- what about Nouveau? It's the french word for new/fashionable, but it has other meanings within its origin as well.
> 
> As for your player name I think Der is fine. If you don't like Derek, Der is a great way to be who you want to be in a sub-world.


I feel like I've seen that before, but at this point I think I just need to pick one lmaoo


----------



## Trundle

Also, I got Mitzi, the only dreamy I've ever had in Animal Crossing!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Trundle said:


> Hey guys, I'm in even though I don't know anyone on this side of the forum. I bought an extra copy because I want to get back into games that don't completely suck my time up but I can still relax playing.
> 
> Mayor Aiden of Omashu (Yeah, I'm an Avatar fan)
> 
> I haven't restarted since I first bought the game on the day it was released, so this'll definitely be fun. How do I take pictures of my map and all that good stuff?



I post my pictures on Miiverse then save them to my laptop and attach them to my comments. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mairmalade

Trundle said:


> Also, I got Mitzi, the only dreamy I've ever had in Animal Crossing!



Sounds like you're off to a good start!  

Enjoy


----------



## Trundle

ItsMilkypink said:


> I post my pictures on Miiverse then save them to my laptop and attach them to my comments. Hope this helps!



How do I get the picture of the map itself though? L and R just take pictures of the top screen.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Trundle said:


> How do I get the picture of the map itself though? L and R just take pictures of the top screen.



When you have the game open, make sure your map is on the bottom screen. Then, click the home button and open up Miiverse (you won't lose any data on ACNL or anything). Then, tap the picture of your bottom screen (after you've logged into Miiverse) and create a play journal entry using it. Then you can attach it to comments on TBT!


----------



## Kit

Hey guys! Wow this thread exploded while I was asleep
I'll be adding everyone I haven't yet later & reading everything. I'm still trying to find my town ahahh


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Hi! As I said in the "unnoficial" thread, I'm in! 

I'm Mayor Nina of Shambhala. My town has cherries as its native fruit, and my villagers are Anchovy, Broffina, Curt, Pompom and Teddy, and Kidd has already plotted his house and will move into Shambala tomorrow. I think they're all decent villagers!  

I'm going for a foresty theme this time, maybe mixed with a Zen style too since Shambala is the name of a Buddhist hidden paradise. However, I'll decorate my house as a "normal" house, I mean, with a living room, a kitchen, a bedroom, and so on. 

It's good to see that there's a fair amount of people in here!


----------



## Kit

X2k5a7y said:


> It's happened a lot. Just a glitch. I don't think there's much the mods can do about it, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay. I figured it out
> I'll be Mayor Acid of Jolranch.





Flutterlove said:


> Since I managed to get a map I like on 1/1, I guess I'll get in on this!
> 
> Town name: D'ni
> Mayor: Ti'ana





MayorBlueRose said:


> Is it ok if i join? I've found a good map, so ill edit this when i can put it on here
> 
> Mayor Rose of Sherwood.
> 
> *Villagers:* Violet, Croque, Cranston, Aurora & Peggy
> *Fruit:* Cherries
> *Train Station & Town hall:* Both green!
> 
> & very happy with my town layout and it was one of the first ones that popped up so didnt have to search ages for a town i liked. XD
> 
> View attachment 160556





Nimega_Gunner said:


> Hi! As I said in the "unnoficial" thread, I'm in!
> 
> I'm Mayor Nina of Shambhala. My town has cherries as its native fruit, and my villagers are Anchovy, Broffina, Curt, Pompom and Teddy, and Kidd has already plotted his house and will move into Shambala tomorrow. I think they're all decent villagers!
> 
> I'm going for a foresty theme this time, maybe mixed with a Zen style too since Shambala is the name of a Buddhist hidden paradise. However, I'll decorate my house as a "normal" house, I mean, with a living room, a kitchen, a bedroom, and so on.
> 
> It's good to see that there's a fair amount of people in here!



personallyidliketoseeitstickiedbutyknow

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh god the multiquote


----------



## Mycaruba

I got a really good map layout with pretty nice villagers. But my god there were so many rocks. They were literally everywhere spread out in all the areas I'd like my house.

To be honest, in the next game I just wish they'd take out rocks, or at least let you place your house over them. It's so annoying


----------



## Locket

~Day one - 9:55 AM~​So, I woke up (cats), only got about 6 hours of sleep, but instead of sleeping, I decided to get on Animal Crossing and my computer.

I got out, and as I already logged on, I didn't get the mail from Pete. I went to the plaza to get the gift from Isabelle. A monkey! I like monkeys, so it's all good!







I still haven't met all my villagers yet, so I'm planning to do that later.

I checked the stores, there was a shovel and net in the Nooklings, but if I bought both I would only have 100 bells left, so I bought the shovel and left. There wasn't anything in Ables to change my shirt and pants, but I found a cat hat for 480 out of my remaining 600, so I got it. I put it on so I don't have to deal with the ugly hairstyle.







~Town Info~​
Town name - Petiel
Mayor name - Summer
Fruit - Peaches
Grass - Circle (or star snow)
Villagers - Del, Elmer, Pancetti, Vesta, Axel
Train station - Red
Town hall - Birch and green
Waterfall - South
Beach - Split, all accessible


----------



## Kit

Mycaruba said:


> I got a really good map layout with pretty nice villagers. But my god there were so many rocks. They were literally everywhere spread out in all the areas I'd like my house.
> 
> To be honest, in the next game I just wish they'd take out rocks, or at least let you place your house over them. It's so annoying


yes plz
havent even found my ideal map once yet hhhahhahh hah... hah...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> ~Day one - 9:55 AM~​So, I woke up (cats), only got about 6 hours of sleep, but instead of sleeping, I decided to get on Animal Crossing and my computer.
> 
> I got out, and as I already logged on, I didn't get the mail from Pete. I went to the plaza to get the gift from Isabelle. A monkey! I like monkeys, so it's all good!
> 
> 
> I still haven't met all my villagers yet, so I'm planning to do that later.
> 
> I checked the stores, there was a shovel and net in the Nooklings, but if I bought both I would only have 100 bells left, so I bought the shovel and laft


Who are your villiagers?


----------



## Moonfall

Moonfall said:


> I'm also doing challenge! I already got my town created and map resetted, but I won't get my wifi fixed until my cousin-in-law is free :c. My town is called Sprout and my mayor is Sage ^-^.


Am I qualified? c:


----------



## Trundle

I got my bells from the rock and also an ore from a rock and ore was on premium today, so all that added up to around 12000 bells! I can pay off my tent first day, which is nice.

Edit: Here's my map!


----------



## Kit

Trundle said:


> I got my bells from the rock and also an ore from a rock and ore was on premium today, so all that added up to around 12000 bells! I can pay off my tent first day, which is nice.


Trundle you play animal crossing?!
Well good job ^_^


----------



## Soigne

I'm going to be participating in this as well, I think. I've been resetting on & off for the past few weeks, so maybe this will help me settle on a town. 

I'm sticking with Mayor Roh of Aspen, though. I'll come back later with my town map and such.


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> yes plz
> havent even found my ideal map once yet hhhahhahh hah... hah...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Who are your villiagers?



Sorry! Accidently pressed done when typing more. Added all town info


----------



## Jacob

I think I will participate as well. Need to play on my old 3ds which is a bum but should still be tons of fun!

I will reset my town now, Mayor Jacob of Newtown. : D


----------



## Dinosaurz

I found my map!
*Mayor Tamsyn from Sakura*




Peaches- I wanted peaches
I like where everything is
SQUARE GRASS , but I can sacrifice that.
Good starter villagers


----------



## Locket

StarryWolf said:


> I found my map!
> *Mayor Tamsyn from Sakura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaches- I wanted peaches
> I like where everything is
> SQUARE GRASS , but I can sacrifice that.
> Good starter villagers



Circle grass > Square grass > Triangle grass (blech)


----------



## Bjork

I got circle grass. Not sure how I feel, but I'm not too picky about it. I'll post some pictures soon!

(at least i think it's circle, it's stars right now)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bunny Bento said:


> Circle grass > Square grass > Triangle grass (blech)



Triangle is the best grass
Square is the worse

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bjork said:


> I got circle grass. Not sure how I feel, but I'm not too picky about it. I'll post some pictures soon!
> 
> (at least i think it's circle, it's stars right now)



Yup thats circle


----------



## Bjork

Here's my town map. I've decided to make it a bit more nature based due to the ponds, but I love it, and I'm super happy I got Tangy again <3

(I put my house next to the bridge in the river dent)


----------



## Jacob

*Day 1.1*

Fruit: peaches
Villagers: Gloria, Pate, Molly, Prince, Kody (3 ducks by accident)

Found the Perfect Peach already, going to plant it as soon as I get a shovel
Town is looking good thus far : D


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bjork said:


> Here's my town map. I've decided to make it a bit more nature based due to the ponds, but I love it, and I'm super happy I got Tangy again <3
> 
> (I put my house next to the bridge in the river dent)



Maybe you should have jacob's ducks with the amount of ponds there :O


----------



## Maci

joining! creating the new town now!


----------



## Bjork

most frustrating part of this: not being able to do anything because of new years


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I just paid the down payment so I can have an actual house tomorrow, but bummed I can't start my development permit and approval rating stuff until tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Bjork said:


> most frustrating part of this: not being able to do anything because of new years



Omg, I know, right!!


----------



## Amilee

Oh i am late to the party x) 
Happy new year everyone!
Please add me to the player list! 
Mayor Dawn of Sunside


----------



## Mairmalade

Alrighty January 1st has been conquered! Started off lucky with a shovel and fishing pole at the Junction. Pears are my native fruit, star grass, and a blue town station/green town hall. The colors of the station and town hall don't bother me because I'll be changing them over to the zen themed ones eventually. 

Starting villagers: Camofrog, Tia, Olivia, Beau, and Peck. Really happy to see Beau. I put my house right next to his and we're both near town hall.  Very happy with my map layout as well. Rocks are in good spots, solid number of ponds, nice river shape. There's a lot of interesting little nooks and crannies, too!


----------



## Kit

Mairmalade said:


> Alrighty January 1st has been conquered! Started off lucky with a shovel and fishing pole at the Junction. Pears are my native fruit, star grass, and a blue town station/green town hall. The colors of the station and town hall don't bother me because I'll be changing them over to the zen themed ones eventually.
> 
> Starting villagers: Camofrog, Tia, Olivia, Beau, and Peck. Really happy to see Beau. I put my house right next to his and we're both near town hall.  Very happy with my lap layout as well. Rocks are in good spots, solid number of ponds, nice river shape. There's a lot of interesting little nooks and crannies, too!



Cute town Mar <3
I finally found mine so I'll post it soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey everyone!
I just finished updating the front page so check under the playerlist and make sure your name & the correct details are under there!


----------



## Soigne

Spoiler: Mayor Roh of Aspen













Town Info
- Square snow || triangle grass
- Cherries
- Blue train station
- Red (brown?) town hall

Villagers: Astrid, Wendy, Eunice, Benedict, Bruce.

My home is placed behind Benedict's house; it's a very tight fit, but that is the only location I liked for my house. I'll be moving Benedict out soon.


----------



## Mycaruba

I did it! I got a very nice town, with some pretty awesome villagers. I'm extremely content :]

Here is the ceremony! For the player list, it's Ekul from Ilia. My villagers are Rizzo, Maple, Mac, Twiggy and Erik. Again, very happy with these and hopefully they stay a while.



And here's my map! I'm especially fond of my house position, as well as the acres of space and there's finally no annoying rocks!



Sorry for the picture quality! :3


----------



## Khaelis

Now that it's a little brighter out in my town, I've got Circle-patterned grass (lighter colour varient) and octogon patterned snow.


----------



## Rasp

Hello everyone, may I join the challenge too? 
I was browsing the forums looking for ideas to start playing AC:NL again with a new town, and I found this thread. This seems like the perfect way to make the playthrough more fun and intriguing! So I registered and was hoping I could join  I am resetting for my town as I write this, still have 4 hours of January 1st in my time zone.
(By the way, happy new year!)


----------



## Locket

Khaelis said:


> Now that it's a little brighter out in my town, I've got Circle-patterned grass (lighter colour varient) and octogon patterned snow.



Actually, atar snow is circle grass. I believe you have square


----------



## Kit

​


Spoiler: Topaz



*Town Name-Topaz
Town Fruit-Peaches
Starting Villagers-Coco, Fang, Purrl, Prince, Pongo
Reset Time-15, approximately an hour
Train Station-Blue
Grass-Circle*

I absolutely love, LOVE this town! There was only two maps I wanted and I had very specific needs for them.
For example, I needed one pond and I refused to have a green train station.
Very happy with my starting villagers as well, I just wish that Coco hadn't moved right in front of my retail. 



Loving everyone's towns so far!​


----------



## Khaelis

Bunny Bento said:


> Actually, atar snow is circle grass. I believe you have square



Oh? Well, I suppose that's alright as well. I was just going by a few images I found on Google.


----------



## Amilee

Aah you have fang *-*  i want him too!
My starters are lolly, flora, sly, dizzy and astrid. C:


----------



## Bunlily

Happy New Year everyone! 

Please add me to the list, Mayor Princess of Cuddles!
I'm actually surprised that i found my ideal map in only ~10 resets. Circle/star grass and peach as my town fruit. A river facing down so that i could see the waterfall properly and only one pond. Also wanted retail to be near the train station and town hall to be out of the way of the rest of the town. I love how my town tree is sort of centered in the bottom half of the map and to top it off, my museum is on the right side (which is what i prefer). ;D

My starting villagers aren't anything special but i'm excited to converse with them as I've never had any of them in my town(s) before. They are: Apollo, Moe, Kid Cat, Queenie, and Felicity!


----------



## Trundle

I have Mitzi, Pate, Rocco, Clay, and Teddy. My sister wanted in on the fun so she is playing too on my town. 

One of my goals is to have the fish and bugs part of the museum completed by the time I'm finished playing.


----------



## Mairmalade

Ah everyone has adorable maps <3


----------



## Mycaruba

Rasp said:


> Hello everyone, may I join the challenge too?
> I was browsing the forums looking for ideas to start playing AC:NL again with a new town, and I found this thread. This seems like the perfect way to make the playthrough more fun and intriguing! So I registered and was hoping I could join  I am resetting for my town as I write this, still have 4 hours of January 1st in my time zone.
> (By the way, happy new year!)



Of course you can, and happy new year


----------



## Justin

Think I might join in on this as I've had an extra digital copy sitting on my 3DS for years now without ever using it.


----------



## Jacob

Not much left to do today honestly. I made about 27k bells so I payed off my rent, that's a plus.
I planted like 4 trees but I do not know how my landscaping will take off from here so I will lay back with the trees until I have an axe.

If I get bored today I could log on and catch some fish, draw some patterns for my ground, or visit other towns' shops, but for right now, I think that concludes day one!!


----------



## Khaelis

Justin said:


> Think I might join in on this as I've had an extra digital copy sitting on my 3DS for years now without ever using it.



The more, the better!


----------



## Kit

Justin said:


> Think I might join in on this as I've had an extra digital copy sitting on my 3DS for years now without ever using it.



You should, *Justin* <3


----------



## Bjork

Oh, Kit, you can add me as Mayor Der of REALiTi


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Think I might join in on this as I've had an extra digital copy sitting on my 3DS for years now without ever using it.



OMG JUSTIN YAY


----------



## Kit

Bjork said:


> Oh, Kit, you can add me as Mayor Der of REALiTi



Sure thing <3


----------



## mintellect

Now that I'm playing during the day, I can see which snow pattern I got- square!
I wanted star snow, but grass isn't really that important to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And going through all the tutorials again for the... probably 7th or so time with all the towns and characters I've created...
Ugh, NPC's, I know what to do!!


----------



## mayortash

I just changed my town flag. I can't remember where to get saplings from this early in the game though.


----------



## Mycaruba

I don't think my names on the list, could it be Mayor Ekul from Ilia thankyou !


----------



## Mairmalade

mayortash said:


> I just changed my town flag. I can't remember where to get saplings from this early in the game though.



Hope you like your native fruit! No saplings until senor leif comes to town.


----------



## Locket

Khaelis said:


> Oh? Well, I suppose that's alright as well. I was just going by a few images I found on Google.



You found City Folk and Wild World guides 

I made my siggy!


----------



## mintellect

I payed my down payment, and Hazel is moving in... my collection of ugly villagers grows.
Although Hazel isn't that bad. She's an Uchi, and she's a squirrel, which makes me automatically like her. Just... Why a unibrow...?


----------



## Locket

Diancie Rose said:


> I payed my down payment, and Hazel is moving in... my collection of ugly villagers grows.
> Although Hazel isn't that bad. She's an Uchi, and she's a squirrel, which makes me automatically like her. Just... Why a unibrow...?



i have a unibrow

maybe if it wasn't so thick, then it would be ok


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Here's a little review of what I did in my town today...

*Day 1*
After the tree ceremony, I got to know all of my villagers. Then, I collected some seashells and sold them so I could buy some tools. Luckily, I had a fishing rod and a shovel in Nook's. After buying both, I found the money rock and got all 16,000 bells. Next, I dug up all of the fossils and donated them. I also found my gem rock (and put that on sale in Re-Tail). I wrote some letters to a few of my villagers (image attached) and bought a couple of decor items (image attached). Finally, I planted a perfect apple tree by my house (image attached).



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## SensaiGallade

Yay! Adventure time! Also does it count if I reset on 31st December and made a new town on that date? If it's acceptable, add me as mayor Aaron of Rosemoor!


----------



## Jacob

Just completed my new Town Flag!






Edit: Will upload as flag tomorrow, cannot work on New Years.


----------



## Dinosaurz

SensaiGallade said:


> Yay! Adventure time! Also does it count if I reset on 31st December and made a new town on that date? If it's acceptable, add me as mayor Aaron of Rosemoor!



No rip


----------



## Kit

Mycaruba said:


> I don't think my names on the list, could it be Mayor Ekul from Ilia thankyou !


Whoops! I'll add you <3


Bunny Bento said:


> You found City Folk and Wild World guides
> 
> I made my siggy!


Cute!!


Diancie Rose said:


> I payed my down payment, and Hazel is moving in... my collection of ugly villagers grows.
> Although Hazel isn't that bad. She's an Uchi, and she's a squirrel, which makes me automatically like her. Just... Why a unibrow...?


I'll steal my brothers DS so I can move Rosie in off my cycle town hahah
I love Squrriels but Hazel.. Heh



ItsMilkypink said:


> Here's a little review of what I did in my town today...
> 
> *Day 1*
> After the tree ceremony, I got to know all of my villagers. Then, I collected some seashells and sold them so I could buy some tools. Luckily, I had a fishing rod and a shovel in Nook's. After buying both, I found the money rock and got all 16,000 bells. Next, I dug up all of the fossils and donated them. I also found my gem rock (and put that on sale in Re-Tail). I wrote some letters to a few of my villagers (image attached) and bought a couple of decor items (image attached). Finally, I planted a perfect apple tree by my house (image attached).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160594
> View attachment 160595
> View attachment 160596
> View attachment 160597
> View attachment 160598
> View attachment 160599


Awesome job Milky!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Thanks, Kit! ^-^


----------



## Kit

Made a slighhhhttt edit to the rules..
*You now may transfer over Axes.*
I'm making this rule because, really, those trees in the beginning hinder my enjoyment of my town and I think it's a fair rule to allow them to be completely destroyed early on ^_^


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Cant really do much on the first day as the event is on. 

But i did manage to do the down payment on my home, & collected lots of fish and fossils & donated them. I yet to have to get the net. Hoping Nook's going to have it tomorrow. os now its the catching and selling stuff for the other payment of the house. 

Also spoke to the villagers and think ill like them! Peggy is going to be a favourite of mine i think! 

All in all a very good first day!!


----------



## Khaelis

Kit said:


> Made a slighhhhttt edit to the rules..
> *You now may transfer over Axes.*
> I'm making this rule because, really, those trees in the beginning hinder my enjoyment of my town and I think it's a fair rule to allow them to be completely destroyed early on ^_^



I'm alright with this rule. I personally own one copy of Animal Crossing, but I may purchase an Axe or two from another player later on.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kit said:


> Made a slighhhhttt edit to the rules..
> *You now may transfer over Axes.*
> I'm making this rule because, really, those trees in the beginning hinder my enjoyment of my town and I think it's a fair rule to allow them to be completely destroyed early on ^_^



Kit... You can't twist the rules just for you.


----------



## Barbara

I am not participating in this challenge, but I will like lurking this thread. I would love to participate, to be honest. 
I was wondering if any challenges are going to be put up for this? Such as 'breed all hybrid flowers'. If I remember correctly, there were prizes for the fastest last year. I think it would be fun to add them to this year's challenge as well! I'm asking because I am going to do the challenges as well, despite not really participating in the challenge. It gives me things to do and it'll help me progress my town.


----------



## Bjork

ItsMilkypink said:


> Here's a little review of what I did in my town today...
> 
> *Day 1*
> After the tree ceremony, I got to know all of my villagers. Then, I collected some seashells and sold them so I could buy some tools. Luckily, I had a fishing rod and a shovel in Nook's. After buying both, I found the money rock and got all 16,000 bells. Next, I dug up all of the fossils and donated them. I also found my gem rock (and put that on sale in Re-Tail). I wrote some letters to a few of my villagers (image attached) and bought a couple of decor items (image attached). Finally, I planted a perfect apple tree by my house (image attached).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160594
> View attachment 160595
> View attachment 160596
> View attachment 160597
> View attachment 160598
> View attachment 160599


cute!!! i got tangy too, she was in my last town, and i love her to death.

her and celia are probably my all time favorite villagers <3


----------



## Hamsterific

Count me in.

I restarted a few days ago and like my town so far, but I cheated and it's already lost it's fun. So here I go again...


----------



## Kit

StarryWolf said:


> Kit... You can't twist the rules just for you.



Shh shhh oh but I did <3


----------



## Hamilton

Eh, I might as well reset one of my towns too. Thank god I have 2 copies. xD


----------



## Soigne

Me being the trash that I am, I reset because Benedict was annoying the heck out of me. I've got a new town now (w/ 6 ponds!!!!), but I am still Mayor Roh of Aspen. ^^


----------



## Bjork

Roh said:


> Me being the trash that I am, I reset because Benedict was annoying the heck out of me. I've got a new town now *(w/ 6 ponds!!!!)*, but I am still Mayor Roh of Aspen. ^^


I have six ponds too. It was worth the sacrifice


----------



## Hamilton

Haha, I kind of wanna try to work with the absolute WORST possible layout and see what I can make of it.


----------



## Rasp

Done! 



Mayor: Alberto
Town: Cedrata (an Italian cedarfruit-and-lemon-juice, I like the citrus smell the name evokes)
Native fruit: Pear


----------



## Bjork

chocotaco13 said:


> Haha, I kind of wanna try to work with the absolute WORST possible layout and see what I can make of it.


that actually sounds kinda cool

i would NOT have the patience for that but i'd love to see how it turns out


----------



## Capeet

After a long but exiting train ride, I have finally arrived to my new hometown! Let's see how long Katsu's desire to explore new towns can be kept in check. Seriously, I reset way too much, but I hope this challenge will help me to stick with one town.

There's nothing much to do today since all the shops are closed and I don't have any tools, but I'll hang out with my new neighbors for a while! Better take it easy so that I'll have enough energy tomorrow when all the work starts.


----------



## Capeet

Whoops, double post. Well, I'll take this chance to ask how many of you are in the Discord group? I'm wondering if I should join it too...


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

So, my girst day in Shambala has made me fairly happy so far! I paid off my house loan, got the two special New Year's furniture from Isabelle, bought some clothing at Able Sister's, built two Snowmen and bought the shovel and net. I caught some bugs and dug up the day's fossiles, and I brought them to Blathers in order to donate them to the museum.


----------



## Soigne

Rasp said:


> View attachment 160606
> 
> Done!
> 
> View attachment 160607
> 
> Mayor: Alberto
> Town: Cedrata (an Italian cedarfruit-and-lemon-juice, I like the citrus smell the name evokes)
> Native fruit: Pear



I like your map quite a lot!


----------



## Mycaruba

Cosmic Kid said:


> Whoops, double post. Well, I'll take this chance to ask how many of you are in the Discord group? I'm wondering if I should join it too...



I am, last I checked there were around 12 or so others. I haven't really gone on it much yet though


----------



## Kit

Nimega_Gunner said:


> So, my girst day in Shambala has made me fairly happy so far! I paid off my house loan, got the two special New Year's furniture from Isabelle, bought some clothing at Able Sister's, built two Snowmen and bought the shovel and net. I caught some bugs and dug up the day's fossiles, and I brought them to Blathers in order to donate them to the museum.



How on earth did you build not one, but TWO snowmen?


----------



## Barbara

Kit said:


> How on earth did you build not one, but TWO snowmen?



Maybe she reset before 6 am, making it the previous day. She built one snowman and then once 6 am is over, a new day will start with new snowballs.


----------



## Khaelis

Barbara said:


> Maybe she reset before 6 am, making it the previous day. She built one snowman and then once 6 am is over, a new day will start with new snowballs.



This is what I did. I messed up the first one, though..


----------



## mintellect

I wanted to make a Snowmam for the furniture and quick bells since they sell for so much, but I don't have a net and Nooks isn't selling one so oh well.
I might make one anyway in case I can get a net tomorrow.


----------



## Kit

Khaelis said:


> This is what I did. I messed up the first one, though..



Cheaters XD
I built a bingo-man if anyone wants to come visit


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> Cheaters XD
> I built a bingo-man if anyone wants to come visit



I might visit tomorrow if that's ok with you!


----------



## Kit

ItsMilkypink said:


> I might visit tomorrow if that's ok with you!



Sounds good <3


----------



## mintellect

I regret resetting my other town for this just a tiny bit, because I had a bunch of villagers I could sell for a lot (Marshal, Lolly, Mira, Bunnie) but I was too lazy to cycle them out. Oh well.


----------



## Kit

Diancie Rose said:


> I regret resetting my other town for this just a tiny bit, because I had a bunch of villagers I could sell for a lot (Marshal, Lolly, Mira, Bunnie) but I was too lazy to cycle them out. Oh well.


That's a shame, but hey, you'll make more income <3


----------



## Bjork

Diancie Rose said:


> I regret resetting my other town for this just a tiny bit, because I had a bunch of villagers I could sell for a lot (Marshal, Lolly, Mira, Bunnie) but I was too lazy to cycle them out. Oh well.


I also had Lolly, who was part of the reason I hesitated a bit, but a fresh start is always nice!


----------



## Hamilton

I'm dreading the moment when I find the most perfect town, and then it has Oranges as its native fruit.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can I join this too? I started early tho.


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can I join this too? I started early tho.



The idea is to start on January 1st, so I don't know..


----------



## ItsMilkypink

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm dreading the moment when I find the most perfect town, and then it has Oranges as its native fruit.



Omg, that happened to me! It was the WORST.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Khaelis said:


> The idea is to start on January 1st, so I don't know..


DCB did the same thing last year. Maybe the op might let me.


----------



## Kit

Ah I screwed up!
So I put my cartrige in my brothers DS so i could transfer Rosie over to my new town
Didn't realize he had his internal clock set to... 2012...
So when I put it back in my ds..
*deep sigh*
Rosie & Beardo moved in, thankfully rosie moved into an.. Okayish spot. I can make it work I guess..& my town is covered in weeds...
FML.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I set it back to the correct date too btw


----------



## Hamilton

I've decided on my names now!

Mayor Cream of Latte

I'm so unoriginal omg sorry.


----------



## mintellect

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm dreading the moment when I find the most perfect town, and then it has Oranges as its native fruit.



This happened to me twice. Well, okay, the layout wasn't _perfect_ but it was still something that I really liked.


----------



## Rasp

Roh said:


> I like your map quite a lot!



Thank you! I wasn't sure about the long river but I'm happy with my decision, I think it looks nice and it makes the town seem bigger (because it takes more time to get around, I guess)


----------



## Locket

My friend gave me a shirt, a balloon, and a flower 

I got a new hairstyle in her town and got new clothes!

It morphed my characters arm though...


----------



## mayortash

Mairmalade said:


> Hope you like your native fruit! No saplings until senor leif comes to town.



I thought that was the case! Thanks for reminding me  I have cherries which have always been my starter fruit (I was hoping for apples or peaches this time) so I'm ok with that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kit said:


> Ah I screwed up!
> So I put my cartrige in my brothers DS so i could transfer Rosie over to my new town
> Didn't realize he had his internal clock set to... 2012...
> So when I put it back in my ds..
> *deep sigh*
> Rosie & Beardo moved in, thankfully rosie moved into an.. Okayish spot. I can make it work I guess..& my town is covered in weeds...
> FML.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I set it back to the correct date too btw



Oh no!! At least you got Rosie though. I have Beardo in my main town and I actually really like him. He's a doll. And think of it this way - it'll help on your way to your weeding badge!


----------



## Squidward

View attachment 160614View attachment 160615
I'm so happy with it! It has cherries but oh well, I'll survive!


----------



## Mothership

I'd like to join, please. I just finished resetting one of my towns. Only took 54 maps to find what I wanted 

Mayor: Melody
Town: Moonvale
Fruit: Peaches
Villagers: Frank, Rudy, Benjamin, Puddles and Daisy

I have a blue train station, a green (I think) Town Hall, only 2 ponds and a cute little area for my house. I'll post a map later.

So far I've found, and donated, all four fossils. Caught, and donated, a pillbug, bag worm (EWWW) and a bee. I ran from a bee so I could get my net out to catch it, but I was too close to Daisy when I stopped and wound up talking to her instead of swinging my net. Ow.

I also got distracted at the wrong time and messed up hitting my money rock. Sigh.

I agree that having the Town Hall closed today is an annoyance, but we'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## AtNatty

So I'm brand new here, but I joined because I thought this challenge looked like so much fun! Would I be allowed to join even though I'm so new? If not, I understand. I haven't played NL for a long time and I think this would be a great time.  Thanks!


----------



## mayortash

Diancie Rose said:


> I payed my down payment, and Hazel is moving in... my collection of ugly villagers grows.
> Although Hazel isn't that bad. She's an Uchi, and she's a squirrel, which makes me automatically like her. Just... Why a unibrow...?



Aw I quite like Hazel


----------



## Capeet

Mycaruba said:


> I am, last I checked there were around 12 or so others. I haven't really gone on it much yet though


Hmm, I see! I'm a bit shy when it comes to instant messaging like that but I guess it wouldn't hurt to join. It wouldn't be fun to miss out on everything if the group becomes very active.


----------



## mayortash

AtNatty said:


> So I'm brand new here, but I joined because I thought this challenge looked like so much fun! Would I be allowed to join even though I'm so new? If not, I understand. I haven't played NL for a long time and I think this would be a great time.  Thanks!



I'm not the person in charge but I say join!! The more the merrier!


----------



## Kit

mayortash said:


> I thought that was the case! Thanks for reminding me  I have cherries which have always been my starter fruit (I was hoping for apples or peaches this time) so I'm ok with that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! At least you got Rosie though. I have Beardo in my main town and I actually really like him. He's a doll. And think of it this way - it'll help on your way to your weeding badge!


I suppose so
It's just.. I don't know.. Kind of a rougher start than I had imagined..


----------



## mayortash

Kit said:


> I suppose so
> It's just.. I don't know.. Kind of a rougher start than I had imagined..



Aw I know. But look on the bright side


----------



## Zanessa

Joining. Will come back with a town name and stuff soon.


----------



## Locket

@Kit: Can we trade TBTB for IGB? Or would that be considered cheating? (because I really don't have a use for my TBTB)


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> @Kit: Can we trade TBTB for IGB? Or would that be considered cheating? (because I really don't have a use for my TBTB)



I prefer you to try & avoid it, atleast this early on as TBTB bells are worth millions

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayortash said:


> Aw I know. But look on the bright side



Right ^_^
I suppose it's not that bad


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> I prefer you to try & avoid it, atleast this early on as TBTB bells are worth millions



What is the maximum number of bells we can get from them?

I was actually thinking to go back to when I first joined, and sell 100 TBTB for 3 million


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bunny Bento said:


> What is the maximum number of bells we can get from them?
> 
> I was actually thinking to go back to when I first joined, and sell 100 TBTB for 3 million



Hell I would do that deal, now, 100tbt is 20 million


----------



## Locket

StarryWolf said:


> Hell I would do that deal, now, 100tbt is 20 million



Lets try to lower it!

I remember feeling rich when I got the 3 million XD


----------



## BeanBoy

Finally found a town! I'll post the map later!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Bunny Bento said:


> Lets try to lower it!
> 
> I remember feeling rich when I got the 3 million XD



I'd love for it to lower tbh. I feel like 20 million bells is so much and it feels so much like cheating buying that amount of bells. Plus, I don't understand how to earn so much so quickly! Or how you'd even think to transfer that amount of money!


----------



## Kit

I need some advice on whether or not I should reset

My town, is perfect. The fruit is what I wanted, the map was my 2nd of two possible map choices, one pond, plenty of room to move around, ect.
Although, I do have a blue train station as opposed to the red/brown I was going for, just found out I had circle grass instead of triangles,there's quite a few more rocks than I'd like and I would prefer to have my beach on the other side (the reverse of this map)
But then I tt'd 4 years into the past and back (not intentionally), messed up a location of a dreamie, the newbie dialogue is gone and I just spent the past half hour pulling weeds and cutting down trees. Not only that but now I have two more villagers than I'm supposed to have at this point & another one who's already got her house plot down
I just.. I don't know. I feel like I'm not with the rest of you anymore. My town feels so.. wrong..
It's 4:48 PM right now for me so if I did reset I'd still have the time to do it.
but on the other hand I don't know the likelyhood of finding the opposite map of this, or this map, with all of my requirments
So right now I really don't know what I should do.


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> I need some advice on whether or not I should reset
> 
> My town, is perfect. The fruit is what I wanted, the map was my 2nd of two possible map choices, one pond, plenty of room to move around, ect.
> Although, I do have a blue train station as opposed to the red/brown I was going for, just found out I had circle grass instead of triangles,there's quite a few more rocks than I'd like and I would prefer to have my beach on the other side (the reverse of this map)
> But then I tt'd 4 years into the past and back (not intentionally), messed up a location of a dreamie, the newbie dialogue is gone and I just spent the past half hour pulling weeds and cutting down trees. Not only that but now I have two more villagers than I'm supposed to have at this point & another one who's already got her house plot down
> I just.. I don't know. I feel like I'm not with the rest of you anymore. My town feels so.. wrong..
> It's 4:48 PM right now for me so if I did reset I'd still have the time to do it.
> but on the other hand I don't know the likelyhood of finding the opposite map of this, or this map, with all of my requirments
> So right now I really don't know what I should do.



Reset. I wish I could reset for a better map, but i'd lose all my stuff.

If we reset our 1 year challenge towns today, can people hold stuff?


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> I need some advice on whether or not I should reset
> 
> My town, is perfect. The fruit is what I wanted, the map was my 2nd of two possible map choices, one pond, plenty of room to move around, ect.
> Although, I do have a blue train station as opposed to the red/brown I was going for, just found out I had circle grass instead of triangles,there's quite a few more rocks than I'd like and I would prefer to have my beach on the other side (the reverse of this map)
> But then I tt'd 4 years into the past and back (not intentionally), messed up a location of a dreamie, the newbie dialogue is gone and I just spent the past half hour pulling weeds and cutting down trees.
> I just.. I don't know. I feel like I'm not with the rest of you anymore. My town feels so.. wrong..
> It's 4:48 PM right now for me so if I did reset I'd still have the time to do it.
> but on the other hand I don't know the likelyhood of finding the opposite map of this, or this map, with all of my requirments
> So right now I really don't know what I should do.



I'd just go for the reset. I had good town layouts but there'd be too many rocks or too many ponds or something else. One tip I do have if you do reset though; try not to be too specific. If you just have a rough outline of what you want, you'll find that you'll get what you want easier. For example, I was just looking for..
- A map with with wide open spaces; a river that cut straight through the centre of the town.
- Apples
- A small amount of ponds.

You'll find that the less specifics there are, the easier you are satisfied 

- - - Post Merge - - -

On the subject of TBT to IGB rates being way too high, I've just found a thread offering 50 million IGB for 50TBT O-O


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> Reset. I wish I could reset for a better map, but i'd lose all my stuff.
> 
> If we reset our 1 year challenge towns today, can people hold stuff?


yeah i just need someone to hold my gold axe for me so I don't have to play cartridge limbo & screw up my next town too


----------



## AtNatty

Ok I'm in! I'm Mayor Natasha of The Wall. Very Exciting!


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> yeah i just need someone to hold my gold axe for me so I don't have to play cartridge limbo & screw up my next town too



I"ll hold it and you can hold my stuff? (just clothes)


----------



## Kit

ItsMilkypink said:


> I'd just go for the reset. I had good town layouts but there'd be too many rocks or too many ponds or something else. One tip I do have if you do reset though; try not to be too specific. If you just have a rough outline of what you want, you'll find that you'll get what you want easier. For example, I was just looking for..
> - A map with with wide open spaces; a river that cut straight through the centre of the town.
> - Apples
> - A small amount of ponds.
> 
> You'll find that the less specifics there are, the easier you are satisfied
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On the subject of TBT to IGB rates being way too high, I've just found a thread offering 50 million IGB for 50TBT O-O


WHAT IS SO GOOD ABOUT TBT I MEAN REALLY
I get that the game has been out for awhile but I think that maybe just possibly that TBT is just ever so slightly TERRIBLY FREAKING INFLATED
Not to mention all anyone in the villager trading section wants is tbt... For like, every villager. Smh

I agree with you but mhh a small river just looks so so nice

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I"ll hold it and you can hold my stuff? (just clothes)



Sure that sounds good


----------



## Locket

ItsMilkypink said:


> I'd just go for the reset. I had good town layouts but there'd be too many rocks or too many ponds or something else. One tip I do have if you do reset though; try not to be too specific. If you just have a rough outline of what you want, you'll find that you'll get what you want easier. For example, I was just looking for..
> - A map with with wide open spaces; a river that cut straight through the centre of the town.
> - Apples
> - A small amount of ponds.
> 
> You'll find that the less specifics there are, the easier you are satisfied
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On the subject of TBT to IGB rates being way too high, I've just found a thread offering 50 million IGB for 50TBT O-O



WOAH WAY TOO HIGH

omg liek only 250 TBT goes for 50 mil


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bunny Bento said:


> WOAH WAY TOO HIGH
> 
> omg liek only 250 TBT goes for 50 mil



It's cause they hack to get the money.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Here's the 50TBT-to-50-million thread if anyone's interested.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?343937-In-game-bells-for-tbt


----------



## Locket

Thats just too much

Lets lower it like right now


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> WOAH WAY TOO HIGH
> 
> omg liek only 250 TBT goes for 50 mil



I added you
Add me & open your gates I wanna start resetting before I get too tired lol


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> I added you
> Add me & open your gates I wanna start resetting before I get too tired lol



Lemme get on AC and I need to get my charger


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> Lemme get on AC and I need to get my charger


Thank you for letting me drop my stuff off <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found my new town <3
*happy dance*


----------



## Amilee

Aaah that was quick! I am glad you found a new one c:


----------



## Kit

Amilee said:


> Aaah that was quick! I am glad you found a new one c:


Yeah I was quite surprised! 
Built another bingo-man and today he has number 29 <3
Pictures are on the way!


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> Yeah I was quite surprised!
> Built another bingo-man and today he has number 29 <3
> Pictures are on the way!



I'm open!

You left before I said around 15-30 mins XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kit said:


> Yeah I was quite surprised!
> Built another bingo-man and today he has number 29 <3
> Pictures are on the way!



Woo Pictures! Don't mess up this time xD


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm open!
> 
> You left before I said around 15-30 mins XD



oh lol XD
On my way! And you can just hand me whatever you want me to hold for yah

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> Woo Pictures! Don't mess up this time xD



Hahah I won't


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> oh lol XD
> On my way! And you can just hand me whatever you want me to hold for yah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah I won't



Also, thanks for te photo link thing. Its helpful!


----------



## Kit

*Mayor Cinnabun of Topaz
More pictures of actual town-life are on the way later tonight. The town is  just amazing.
Train Station-Blue
Grass-Circle 
Fruit-Peaches
Map-PERFECT <3
Villagers-Eunice, Avery, Big Top, Lyman, Solei (Soiel, Big Top and Avery made that cute little house formation up there & Lyman is right next door to me.
Big Top is a little off-putting but everyone else is really charming <3*​


----------



## Locket

Thanks Kit~


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> Thanks Kit~



No problem! I wish you luck!


----------



## mintellect

Kit said:


> View attachment 160622
> *Mayor Cinnabun of Topaz
> More pictures of actual town-life are on the way later tonight. The town is  just amazing.
> Train Station-Blue
> Grass-Circle
> Fruit-Peaches
> Map-PERFECT <3
> Villagers-Eunice, Avery, Big Top, Lyman, Solei (Soiel, Big Top and Avery made that cute little house formation up there & Lyman is right next door to me.
> Big Top is a little off-putting but everyone else is really charming <3*​



I'm so happy you found a map so quickly! The river looks almost just like mine but mirrored.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kit said:


> View attachment 160622
> *Mayor Cinnabun of Topaz
> More pictures of actual town-life are on the way later tonight. The town is  just amazing.
> Train Station-Blue
> Grass-Circle
> Fruit-Peaches
> Map-PERFECT <3
> Villagers-Eunice, Avery, Big Top, Lyman, Solei (Soiel, Big Top and Avery made that cute little house formation up there & Lyman is right next door to me.
> Big Top is a little off-putting but everyone else is really charming <3*​



Wow thats a good map!


----------



## Trundle

I got a Stringfish! I think that's the rarest river fish of the season or at least close


----------



## Kit

Trundle said:


> I got a Stringfish! I think that's the rarest river fish of the season or at least close



I've got no idea about fish rarities, but good catch 

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> Wow thats a good map!





Diancie Rose said:


> I'm so happy you found a map so quickly! The river looks almost just like mine but mirrored.


Thank you guys <3


----------



## mintellect

And the beach looks like mine (mirrored) too! Only difference is that the ramp leading to the dock has walls next to it on both sides.


----------



## Locket

It took almost the whole way home (because I kept getting maps like my old one), but I found one!

Forgot to see where I could put my house XD


Mayor Dawn of Petiele


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> It took almost the whole way home (because I kept getting maps like my old one), but I found one!
> 
> Forgot to see where I could put my house XD



Sweet!
Let me know when your gates are open


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> Sweet!
> Let me know when your gates are open



Ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -














Map! I have:

-Square grass
- Peaches
- Green Station
- Workable layout


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin I see u


----------



## davroslek

May I join up on this, Kit? I already posted here a few times.


----------



## Waterbottle1234

I'm downloading a copy of acnl onto my 3ds so I can have one aside from my current one. I'm
Going to do this!


----------



## Zanessa

I did it. Mayor Zan of Forks! 
Starters: 
Flurry
Wolfgang
Victoria
Roald
Monique

One pond, decent map... I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Khaelis

Managed to finally do Isabelle's advice to get myself a watering can. The only con of starting on January 1st, you get restricted due to the New Years Day event until 12AM. XD


----------



## Rasp

Question, is it allowed to create and delete multiple characters to get their fortune read by Katrina, in order to get her PWP request faster (as explained in http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?97962-Debunking-Katrina)? I suppose it is allowed since it's a "trick" similar to plot resetting, but just asking to make sure.
Congrats on your new town Kit, it looks good!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Okay so I reset last night (again...) and managed to make a new town before it struck midnight. Just like before it's mayor Aaron of Rosemoor! I would post pictures but I can't find my micro USB cable for micro SD cards.


----------



## Khaelis

SensaiGallade said:


> Okay so I reset last night (again...) and managed to make a new town before it struck midnight. Just like before it's mayor Aaron of Rosemoor! I would post pictures but I can't find my micro USB cable for micro SD cards.



Ouch. Always have a drawer filled with spare cables. Always. You won't regret the purchases. :b


----------



## MayorBlueRose

So this morning everything was back to normal, getting to talk to Isabelle at the town hall. So i did all the advice stuff, manged to get the net from her and collected three bugs (pill bug, mole cricket & bee!) Got the watering can at the end. Dug up some fossils, donated those and the bugs! 

Now all i need to do is get the citizen satifaction raiting to 100 and its only on 34. Sigh! 

I also went to Nooks to see what the reminder of the bells i needed to pay and ill do that first I think before saving for the Ordinence! 

Busy morning in Sherwood!


----------



## SensaiGallade

I find it so lucky how the next day the villager that moves into town the day after you become mayor is one of your dreamies!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

*Day 2*

A review of my day so far...

- Dug up the day's fossils; donated.
- Completed Isabelle's request thing, got some oranges and a watering can. Planted the oranges and watered all the flowers in my town.
- Built a Bingo Snowman (if you want to visit and see him you can!).
- Did some fishing, donated and sold what I caught.
- Destroyed the gem rock and found the money rock.
- Wrote and sent a couple of letters.
- Started working towards my development permit, only between 30 - 40 percent satisfaction at the moment. 

I'm still playing, so I'll post some more updates later (and maybe some pics!!).


----------



## marierock13

The second day of the challenge is here!

I'm looking forward to getting things properly started in Absalom, and just having some fun! I hope everyone is enjoying the challenge so far - 364 days to go. XD


----------



## Capeet

Day 2 today! I've had fun so far. I paid off the down payment, heard all the advice from Isabelle, donated fish and fossils to the museum and so on. I had luck and found some nice clothes from Able Sisters that go well with the socks and shoes that my mayor arrived in. I also snatched all the flowers from around town and took them to the beach for breeding! My citizen statisfaction is still very low but I don't have much more time to play today. 

Here's a picture of me (and my empty tent)! I don't have any nice furniture yet.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Cosmic Kid said:


> Day 2 today! I've had fun so far. I paid off the down payment, heard all the advice from Isabelle, donated fish and fossils to the museum and so on. I had luck and found some nice clothes from Able Sisters that go well with the socks and shoes that my mayor arrived in. I also snatched all the flowers from around town and took them to the beach for breeding! My citizen statisfaction is still very low but I don't have much more time to play today.
> 
> Here's a picture of me (and my empty tent)! I don't have any nice furniture yet.
> 
> View attachment 160682



Sounds like a great start! I managed to pay my down payment yesterday since I found the money rock, and I'd like to pay off the next payment today, if I can. Good luck with your town!


----------



## Moonfall

I'm really happy to be a part of this community, thank you so much!


----------



## Mairmalade

Day two:

>reaching for 3ds
>pick up coffee

It is not time yet, my friends


----------



## davroslek

I got Bob as my first move in...directly in front of my house. I also had Merengue visit as well as got my first item from Gulliver. : )


----------



## ItsMilkypink

davroslek said:


> I got Bob as my first move in...directly in front of my house. I also had Merengue visit as well as got my first item from Gulliver. : )



You got Gulliver that quickly?  I'm impressed.

I swear I'm addicted to this thread. I read every single post XD


----------



## Mairmalade

davroslek said:


> I got Bob as my first move in...directly in front of my house. I also had Merengue visit as well as got my first item from Gulliver. : )



Man I miss Bob so much. I haven't gotten him in my town as a random move-in since 2003 on the Gamecube. 

Your day seems to be off to a good start


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Also forgot tot mention that Buck is moving to Sherwood I've never had him before!

But now I have Buck and Peggy and they are my favourite characters from Marvel XD


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Mairmalade said:


> Man I miss Bob so much. I haven't gotten him in my town as a random move-in since 2003 on the Gamecube.
> 
> Your day seems to be off to a good start



You could always look for him in the Villager trading plaza? You definitely have enough TBT!


----------



## davroslek

I have decided that, if a villager asks to move, I will let them. I'll probably make giveaway threads for them.


----------



## Mairmalade

ItsMilkypink said:


> You could always look for him in the Villager trading plaza? You definitely have enough TBT!



I've considered doing that for dreamies, but I'm set on letting villagers come and go naturally.


----------



## Khaelis

Agnes moved into Karakusa today.. She's alright, I guess.


----------



## Kit

I got Rosie yesterday from a user on here & she'll be moving in as soon as I plot reset her!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> I got Rosie yesterday from a user on here & she'll be moving in as soon as I plot reset her!



Hey, Kit, would I be able to visit your Bingo Snowman today? I've built one, so you could visit him too?


----------



## Squidward

Add my fc guys! I'm mayor Ivana from Atreia.


----------



## Kit

ItsMilkypink said:


> Hey, Kit, would I be able to visit your Bingo Snowman today? I've built one, so you could visit him too?


Sure 
after I finish plot resetting of course hahah
I have 10 possible spots marked out this can't take that long..


----------



## Capeet

ItsMilkypink said:


> Sounds like a great start! I managed to pay my down payment yesterday since I found the money rock, and I'd like to pay off the next payment today, if I can. Good luck with your town!


Thank you! It seems like you're off to a great start as well. I'm sure you could pay the second payment today! By the way, I loved the letters you sent to your villagers yesterday. I'm jealous that you have Tangy in your town - I think she's awesome! But Tabby is very nice as well, she's my current peppy.

PS, nice signature pic.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> Sure
> after I finish plot resetting of course hahah
> I have 10 possible spots marked out this can't take that long..



Just message me when you're ready! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> Thank you! It seems like you're off to a great start as well. I'm sure you could pay the second payment today! By the way, I loved the letters you sent to your villagers yesterday. I'm jealous that you have Tangy in your town - I think she's awesome! But Tabby is very nice as well, she's my current peppy.
> 
> PS, nice signature pic.



Haha, thank you so much! I love Tabby as well, she was one of my villagers in my WW town. And I didn't think many people would understand my signiture pic to be honest "^-^


----------



## Kit

Rasp said:


> Question, is it allowed to create and delete multiple characters to get their fortune read by Katrina, in order to get her PWP request faster (as explained in http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?97962-Debunking-Katrina)? I suppose it is allowed since it's a "trick" similar to plot resetting, but just asking to make sure.
> Congrats on your new town Kit, it looks good!


Yes that should be okay

- - - Post Merge - - -

*frustration*
Eyyyyy guess who didn't set the date to the next DAY when plot resetting & ended up moving Rosie permanently by my town Plaza?
*raises hand*
I'm not resetting again so I guess Rosie & I just weren't meant for eachother...
Anyway Katrina is in my town <3


----------



## Capeet

davroslek said:


> I have decided that, if a villager asks to move, I will let them. I'll probably make giveaway threads for them.


I'm thinking of doing this as well. I'd like to meet as many new villagers as possible and find new favorites. I'm also planning to give every villager a chance. I usually ignore the ones that don't give me good first impressions, but this time I'll spend time with everyone. All of the villagers are nice after all, so I should end up liking them!

Also, I didn't remember to tell you guys who will move in to my town tomorrow. It's Pietro. (He moved three spaces in front of my house, but I don't mind much.) I've never had him in my town so it should be interesting. Actually, I haven't met most of my starting villagers before.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Okay so I managed to get a picture of my map through Miiverse!




Day 2- Today I visited Isabelle since the New year events were over. I completed all the advice she'd given, and received a fishing rod, oranges and a watering can. I dug up all the fossils in town as well as got 16,000 bells from the money rock and also got a sapphire. I payed off my home loan and talked to Sable for the QR code machine. I also bought the proper painting from Redd and i'm pretty sure it's legit. I met all my villagers and also woke up this morning only to discover that Marshal is moving in to town tomorrow! 



I also built a Snowman which rolled the number...



I redesigned the Rose flag as well as made a new town tune based on Steven Universe's "Stronger Than You"!

 

This is the day of Rosemoor so far! If you want to visit for Snowman bingo then you are more than welcome to come!


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> Okay so I managed to get a picture of my map through Miiverse!
> 
> View attachment 160683
> 
> Day 2- Today I visited Isabelle since the New year events were over. I completed all the advice she'd given, and received a fishing rod, oranges and a watering can. I dug up all the fossils in town as well as got 16,000 bells from the money rock and also got a sapphire. I payed off my home loan and talked to Sable for the QR code machine. I met all my villagers and also woke up this morning only to discover that Marshal is moving in to town tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 160685
> 
> I also built a Snowman which rolled the number...
> 
> View attachment 160684
> 
> This is the day of Rosemoor so far! If you want to visit for Snowman bingo then you are more than welcome to come!


I'd like to visit both you and Milky!
About to build myself a second bingoman as well


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> I'd like to visit both you and Milky!
> About to build myself a second bingoman as well



That's perfectly fine! What numbers do you have?


----------



## Kit

Also, looks like Kyle is moving in tomorrow


----------



## SensaiGallade

Added you!


----------



## Rasp

Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm thinking of doing this as well. I'd like to meet as many new villagers as possible and find new favorites. I'm also planning to give every villager a chance.



I am thinking of doing this too, I like the idea of not getting fixated on just a bunch of villagers. 

Day 2 in Cedrata:







Elise thinks she's so cool, but her glasses got nothing on mine.

Also I suck at making snowmen.
And Kyle is moving in tomorrow!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Also Kit can you add me to the player list please? It's mayor Aaron of Rosemoor!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> That's perfectly fine! What numbers do you have?



I'd like to visit you too! Also, we have the same river shape!!


----------



## BeanBoy

I have finally got round to getting a picture of my map!

This is really similar to a previous map that I had just before this one but this one is better imo, currently trying to get 100% approval rating and Fang is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Mairmalade said:


> I've considered doing that for dreamies, but I'm set on letting villagers come and go naturally.



That sounds like a good idea, although I may have to keep villagers I fall in love with, haha.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> I'd like to visit you too! Also, we have the same river shape!!



Added you!


----------



## Trundle

I'm going to plot reset for the move in today (if there is one) just because I want to avoid bad spots early on as much as possible.


----------



## Kit

Trundle said:


> I'm going to plot reset for the move in today (if there is one) just because I want to avoid bad spots early on as much as possible.


remember to change the date over 

Milky & Sensei, I can visit/invite both of you over in a couple minutes. Gotta build my Snowman again XD


----------



## Trundle

Kit said:


> remember to change the date over
> 
> Milky & Sensei, I can visit/invite both of you over in a couple minutes. Gotta build my Snowman again XD



Looks like there is no one new in my town anyway, so I'm good.


----------



## Kit

hey.. do you guys think it would be okay to use a.. *gasp* save editor to move Rosie into the right spot?
Normally I'm*100%*against stuff like that. ROM cheats completely destroy the ACNL economy and I really wanted to move her in a legit way....
But so far I've lost Rosie twice in the past two days and I'm the one who feels cheated 
I don't know how safe stuff like that is so I plan to do my research first 
(are we even allowed to mention that here ahhh I dont know ;-


----------



## BeanBoy

Kit said:
			
		

> hey.. do you guys think it would be okay to use a.. *gasp* save editor to move Rosie into the right spot?
> Normally I'm100%against stuff like that. ROM cheats completely destroy the ACNL economy and I really wanted to move her in a legit way....
> But so far I've lost Rosie twice in the past two days and I'm the one who feels cheated
> I don't know how safe stuff like that is so I plan to do my research first
> (are we even allowed to mention that here ahhh I dont know ;-



Do it, do it  Seriously though, just move her house because it isn't like your adding a load of items into the game or a load of bells, literally there would be no harm done.


----------



## Kit

BeanBoy said:


> Do it, do it  Seriously though, just move her house because it isn't like your adding a load of items into the game or a load of bells, literally there would be no harm done.



How big is the risk of my town corrupting? :/
It appears to be that if you screw up the town really bad, spawn new buildings or delete the slopes to the beach your game is gonna be glitched/corrupted
But all I wanna do is move a house


----------



## BeanBoy

Kit said:
			
		

> How big is the risk of my town corrupting? :/
> It appears to be that if you screw up the town really bad, spawn new buildings or delete the slopes to the beach your game is gonna be glitched/corrupted
> But all I wanna do is move a house


To be safe make a backup of the file and store somewhere on your computer/laptop just in case. But I have used the editor before , and I corrupted once but I was being an idiot. The chance of corrupting your save file just moving a villagers house is extremely unlikely and shouldn't affect the game.


----------



## Kit

BeanBoy said:


> To be safe make a backup of the file and store somewhere on your computer/laptop just in case. But I have used the editor before , and I corrupted once but I was being an idiot. The chance of corrupting your save file just moving a villagers house is extremely unlikely and shouldn't affect the game.



I'll do that this afternoon then <3
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BeanBoy

Kit said:
			
		

> I'll do that this afternoon then <3
> Thanks for the advice!


No problem!


----------



## Jacob

Are we allowed to buy golden tools from others on this site?


----------



## Kit

Jacob_lawall said:


> Are we allowed to buy golden tools from others on this site?



Yes as long as you don't go... too overboard with it.
It's similar to the bells thing.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit my gates are open now if you wanna go see my snowman!


----------



## Rasp

Kit said:


> hey.. do you guys think it would be okay to use a.. *gasp* save editor to move Rosie into the right spot?
> Normally I'm*100%*against stuff like that. ROM cheats completely destroy the ACNL economy and I really wanted to move her in a legit way....
> But so far I've lost Rosie twice in the past two days and I'm the one who feels cheated
> I don't know how safe stuff like that is so I plan to do my research first
> (are we even allowed to mention that here ahhh I dont know ;-



OK, I know I'm the new guy around and you are the challenge creator, but if I can put my two cents (bells?) in: honestly I think using a save editor would clash with the spirit of the challenge, which is to learn to enjoy the game again within a supporting community and without too many worries (at least, that's how I understood the spirit). Not to mention the risk of corrupting your save file. Is having Rosie's house in a different spot so important to you? I'm not trying to be condescending, just an honest question.


----------



## ZebraQueen

I wish I could have join the challenge but I don't want to loose my dreamies maybe another time I will do it.....another time.......idk


----------



## Mairmalade

Rasp said:


> OK, I know I'm the new guy around and you are the challenge creator, but if I can put my two cents (bells?) in: honestly I think using a save editor would clash with the spirit of the challenge, which is to learn to enjoy the game again within a supporting community and without too many worries (at least, that's how I understood the spirit). Not to mention the risk of corrupting your save file. Is having Rosie's house in a different spot so important to you? I'm not trying to be condescending, just an honest question.



This is how I feel about it, too. It's about how your town evolves naturally with as minimal *forced* input from you as possible (no TT, no plot resets, no buying villagers, no level editors, etc). 

That being said as far as trading items/buying OP items (gold tools, rare furniture, and DLC items) I'm not completely against that because hey...that's the economy. Real as it gets. 

Not gonna shame anyone that wishes to reset for *perfect* placement or anything, though. At the end of the day it's still your town and you're free to do with it as you wish.


----------



## Venn

Man, I wish I started yesterday like I planned to.
There are some items I can't bare to leave behind so I'm waiting for a friend to take them for me.

I know it's somewhat against the rules, but I'm doing like a 90% fresh restart.


----------



## Trundle

Any of you guys have Apples? Mitzi wants one. I can give you 3 peaches for 3 apples.


----------



## Kit

Rasp said:


> OK, I know I'm the new guy around and you are the challenge creator, but if I can put my two cents (bells?) in: honestly I think using a save editor would clash with the spirit of the challenge, which is to learn to enjoy the game again within a supporting community and without too many worries (at least, that's how I understood the spirit). Not to mention the risk of corrupting your save file. Is having Rosie's house in a different spot so important to you? I'm not trying to be condescending, just an honest question.


I absolutely agree with you and it's kind of odd for me as a host to be doing something like this, but it's a very case-sensitive situation. Getting Rosie in the right spot is very important to me, so important that I reset my last town almost purely because she was in the wrong spot (and the fact that I tt'd four years into the past and back by accident).
This is a one-time thing, something I highly discourage others to do unless they're in a similar situation and it's a move that has it's risks. And it's not like it's something that's impossible to have otherwise, she would have gotten into the right spot had I not made that mistake. The only other way to fix it is to sixteen cycle & get a new rosie or have someone hold her for months, which really would make the challenge much less fun for me.
As long as I'm very careful I think everything should be alright.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> Any of you guys have Apples? Mitzi wants one. I can give you 3 peaches for 3 apples.



Oh that reminds me. Eunice wants a pear. Anyone have pears?


----------



## Mairmalade

Oh I have pears! I have to double check to make sure I didn't wipe them all clean yesterday tho.

One sec

edit

Nope, wiped clean. Sorry. 

When they grow back I'll make sure to set a few aside for you guys for future use


----------



## Trundle

Got my approval rating up to 75% so far. Pretty determined to get 100% before I finish today. PS still looking for apples


----------



## SensaiGallade

Trundle said:


> Got my approval rating up to 75% so far. Pretty determined to get 100% before I finish today. PS still looking for apples



If you wait a few days, then I can give you apples!

EDIT- Oops I didn't see your above post


----------



## Rasp

Kit said:


> I absolutely agree with you and it's kind of odd for me as a host to be doing something like this, but it's a very case-sensitive situation. Getting Rosie in the right spot is very important to me, so important that I reset my last town almost purely because she was in the wrong spot (and the fact that I tt'd four years into the past and back by accident).
> This is a one-time thing, something I highly discourage others to do unless they're in a similar situation and it's a move that has it's risks. And it's not like it's something that's impossible to have otherwise, she would have gotten into the right spot had I not made that mistake. The only other way to fix it is to sixteen cycle & get a new rosie or have someone hold her for months, which really would make the challenge much less fun for me.
> As long as I'm very careful I think everything should be alright.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh that reminds me. Eunice wants a pear. Anyone have pears?



OK I understand, just be very careful with editing! Hope everything goes smoothly  Also I have a few pears for you!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

95% on the citizen satisfaction! I can do this today!!!


----------



## Mothership

*points to post 199*

Anyways.....day 2 in Moonvale is starting off with a session of plot resetting to make sure no one lands in a horrible spot. Whee.
Been at it for an hour so far and they keep plotting in awkward spots. I'm not that picky, but blocking bridges or ramps or directly in front of buildings are no nos for my towns.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Oh my goodness....I really wanted to do this!!!! 


Could I possibly time travel once? I'll start my game on January 1st, and then I'll do some stuff and time travel to today. I really wanted to participate in this, but yesterday I was very busy. >.<


----------



## Khaelis

January 2nd - Day 2

Summary of today (no pictures):
- Agnes moved in. She's alright, pretty much the only Pig villager I'm OK with.
- Got my Approval Rating up to about 60 or so percent. Hopefully this will be finished up tomorrow!
- Went around talking to my villagers. They're stopping with the tutorial conversations.. slowly.
- Went around and dug up today's four fossils, found the ore rock, and the money rock.
- Went to the Able Sister's shop and found some nice clothes to replace the stuff I started the game with.
- Did some fishing and I caught about 7 new fish. Donated them all to the Museum!
- Went around town picking up flowers to start growing hybrids. Currently working on orange and purple roses to start getting blue roses. They'll take a looooong time, so I may as well start early.


I'll probably play this evening. Most likely villager chatting and fishing.


----------



## Trundle

79% approval and my villagers aren't giving me any more jobs... I watered all the flowers, did all the basic stuff like town tune, town flag, museum donation, etc. I think because of new years my house upgrade didn't give me the 20 points it was supposed to.


----------



## Khaelis

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh my goodness....I really wanted to do this!!!!
> 
> 
> Could I possibly time travel once? I'll start my game on January 1st, and then I'll do some stuff and time travel to today. I really wanted to participate in this, but yesterday I was very busy. >.<



I see no problem with this. I mean, it _is _only to catch up to the current date, right?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Khaelis said:


> I see no problem with this. I mean, it _is _only to catch up to the current date, right?



Yea. I'll wait for confirmation from the host before I start though


----------



## Khaelis

Trundle said:


> 79% approval and my villagers aren't giving me any more jobs... I watered all the flowers, did all the basic stuff like town tune, town flag, museum donation, etc. I think because of new years my house upgrade didn't give me the 20 points it was supposed to.



I know how you feel. I'm at 65% and my villagers aren't asking for my help. Well, Chief did.. but he wanted me to catch a Stringfish, of all things.


----------



## Mothership

Finally. Moonvale's 6th villager will be Beardo! I've never had him before, so getting to know him should be fun 

Now I can finally load my Mayor and get on with my day!


----------



## Squidward

My 6th villager will be Curlos. I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Khaelis said:


> I know how you feel. I'm at 65% and my villagers aren't asking for my help. Well, Chief did.. but he wanted me to catch a Stringfish, of all things.



Omg, I know, right?? Tangy keeps asking me to catch a Stringfish >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

GAHHH! I'm only at 47% approval >.< . Any tips on raising my approval? I've talked to my villagers about 16 million times and gotten one or two requests. I completed them (except the Stringfish one) and I've been donating things and recycling things all day. I've sent one letter I think. I might send 2 or 3 more out, I don't know. But how can I raise it faster??


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Oh right, are we allowed to play multiplayer in this challenge??


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm only at 35% and my 6th villager is Marshal!


----------



## Hamsterific

So I restarted Old Oak and all is going well at this point... I'm having fun trying to do things legitimately instead of cheating  Currently working on the town development permit. I didn't get to do the stuff with Isabelle on my first day (cuz of the event) so I didn't get a watering can - is it still possible to get it from her?

Also:

Villagers: Felicity, Del, Eloise, Prince, Molly
Fruit: cherry
Layout: awesome. It's so easy to get around.


----------



## Squidward

Hamsterific said:


> So I restarted Old Oak and all is going well at this point... I'm having fun trying to do things legitimately instead of cheating  Currently working on the town development permit. I didn't get to do the stuff with Isabelle on my first day (cuz of the event) so I didn't get a watering can - is it still possible to get it from her?
> 
> Also:
> 
> Villagers: Felicity, Del, Eloise, Prince, Molly
> Fruit: cherry
> Layout: awesome. It's so easy to get around.



You still get the can from her after finishing the tips she gives you.


----------



## Justin

StarryWolf said:


> Justin I see u



Didn't end up doing it.  I want to make a new town soon and I will, but not specifically yesterday!


----------



## Bjork

O'Hare is my 6th villager (<3), and he's moving in at a perfect spot! Thank god, I'm too lazy to do plot resetting at this point.


----------



## Trundle

Just caught an oarfish! 






Strinfish and oarfish were the 2 rarest for January, so I'm doing pretty well so far!


----------



## Mairmalade

My tools are the same as yesterday so no watering can. Approval rating remains at 23% after a bit of effort. Looks like it won't be happening today, but that's OK!  My sixth villager is Bluebear and she decided to plot her house near Beau and I. We're starting a little neighborhood by the looks of it. 

Here's a few screens. One from yesterday and one from today. 





Funny I forgot about this...





Walked into a tea party uninvited to up my mayoral class

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nice catches, Trundle!

I caught an oarfish myself yesterday. Haven't caught a stringfish yet.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Trundle said:


> Just caught an oarfish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strinfish and oarfish were the 2 rarest for January, so I'm doing pretty well so far!



I've caught those two to! Doing well!


----------



## Barbara

Barbara said:


> I am not participating in this challenge, but I will like lurking this thread. I would love to participate, to be honest.
> I was wondering if any challenges are going to be put up for this? Such as 'breed all hybrid flowers'. If I remember correctly, there were prizes for the fastest last year. I think it would be fun to add them to this year's challenge as well! I'm asking because I am going to do the challenges as well, despite not really participating in the challenge. It gives me things to do and it'll help me progress my town.



May I ask this question again (to Kit)?


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I"VE FINALLY GOTTEN 100%!! It's only taken me all day! XD

I've also paid off my 39,800 bells for the house, donated more stuff to the museum , got some of the ice set to as snow-m'am is only asking for 3 snowflakes.

I think i'm done for today XD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I can't wait until Kit gets online xD

I really want to start my town.


----------



## Dinosaurz

MayorBlueRose said:


> I"VE FINALLY GOTTEN 100%!! It's only taken me all day! XD
> 
> I've also paid off my 39,800 bells for the house, donated more stuff to the museum , got some of the ice set to as snow-m'am is only asking for 3 snowflakes.
> 
> I think i'm done for today XD



WELL YOU DID THAT FAST.
It takes me much longer :OOO


----------



## Squidward

Does anyone have some fruit to donate? (I have cherries and newly planted apples)


----------



## ItsMilkypink

A complete review of what I did today (I did a mini-review earlier today, but this one has pictures and everything)...

*Day 2*
- Woke up, hopped on and pulled all of the weeds in my town.
- Dug up all of the fossils.
- Found the money and gem rocks.
- Donated the fossils I had collected.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Sent out a letter to each villager
- Did Isabelle's little "quests" to get a watering can and 3 oranges.
- Planted the 3 oranges.
- Built a Bingo Snowman.
- Visited Kit and SensaiGallade and talked to their Bingo Snowmen.
- Kit and SensaiGallade came and visited my snowman.
- Caught some fish, all donated. (pic included)
- Got 54% on my development permit (a little upset that I can't have it tomorrow)
- Paid my first home load, upgrade coming tomorrow! (pic included)



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Minni

I managed to find a map that I liked yesterday! Simmi from Aquari! As my sign is Aquarius <3
My native fruit is apples, been wanting apples for the longest time so I'm very happy!
Haven't  played much but now that I'm done with work I'm going to work on  getting my 100% approval rating!!


----------



## Minni

~ double post 

@Trundle, if you still need apples I can give you a basket


----------



## Kit

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I can't wait until Kit gets online xD
> 
> I really want to start my town.


You can start it <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Barbara said:


> May I ask this question again (to Kit)?



Starry also suggested we do challenges and I'm thinking that might be a good idea
Maybe have some challenges on a weekly/monthly basis? I would need some good ideas for them from you guys too though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rasp said:


> OK I understand, just be very careful with editing! Hope everything goes smoothly  Also I have a few pears for you!


Still needing those pears, hahah I had went out to the mall everyone, sorry about that.
I'll stop by for the pears after I get the whole Rosie's house business in order 
Do you want some peaches in return?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Does anyone have some fruit to donate? (I have cherries and newly planted apples)



You can have some peaches


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Some ideas for challenges:
- Breed every possible flower
- Complete the fish collection
- Complete the bug collection
- Complete the fossil collection
- Complete the art collection
- Get all the shops on Main Street
- Upgrade T&T's fully
- Collect 1 million bells
- Collect 10 million bells
- Collect 100 million bells
- Pay off your home loan
- Get all possible fruits

You don't have to use these, by any means. Just some ideas. ^-^


----------



## Kit

ItsMilkypink said:


> Some ideas for challenges:
> - Breed every possible flower
> - Complete the fish collection
> - Complete the bug collection
> - Complete the fossil collection
> - Complete the art collection
> - Get all the shops on Main Street
> - Upgrade T&T's fully
> - Collect 1 million bells
> - Collect 10 million bells
> - Collect 100 million bells
> - Pay off your home loan
> - Get all possible fruits
> 
> You don't have to use these, by any means. Just some ideas. ^-^


I like your list ^_^
I'm going to enact a easy challenge for our first week, starting today...


Get all possible fruits!​By all possible I'm going to stick with just the starter fruits as nobody can access the island yet (I forget, is it after the 39k house loan? if so I can expand the challenge to those fruits as well but I feel as though it may be a little much this week.)

I have Peaches. I need apples, oranges, pears & cherries!
At the end of each week I'll take everyone who completed the challenge (proof could be with a screenshot of you next to the 5 fruits or something) and put them on a list ^_^


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> I like your list ^_^
> I'm going to enact a easy challenge for our first week, starting today...
> 
> 
> Get all possible fruits!​By all possible I'm going to stick with just the starter fruits as nobody can access the island yet (I forget, is it after the 39k house loan? if so I can expand the challenge to those fruits as well but I feel as though it may be a little much this week.)
> 
> I have Peaches. I need apples, oranges, pears & cherries!
> At the end of each week I'll take everyone who completed the challenge (proof could be with a screenshot of you next to the 5 fruits or something) and put them on a list ^_^



So far, I have 3 of 5 fruits. I need pears and cherries!


----------



## Trundle

Minni said:


> ~ double post
> 
> @Trundle, if you still need apples I can give you a basket



I'm good now, my girlfriend has all of the fruit (she doesn't have an amazing town or anything by any means) so I got a few from her



Kit said:


> I like your list ^_^
> I'm going to enact a easy challenge for our first week, starting today...
> 
> 
> Get all possible fruits!​By all possible I'm going to stick with just the starter fruits as nobody can access the island yet (I forget, is it after the 39k house loan? if so I can expand the challenge to those fruits as well but I feel as though it may be a little much this week.)
> 
> I have Peaches. I need apples, oranges, pears & cherries!
> At the end of each week I'll take everyone who completed the challenge (proof could be with a screenshot of you next to the 5 fruits or something) and put them on a list ^_^



I have all except persimmons now starting to grow in my town


----------



## Rasp

I have exactly two pears for today (sold the rest for starting bells) so I can give one to Kit and one to Squidward if they need it  I don't need peaches but I do need apples, cherries and oranges


----------



## Trundle

Also, I forgot to mention, I was wrong about there being no new villagers. I found Pietro's lot in my town and its in a fairly good place


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Kit gave me the okay on starting the game in Jan.1st today, getting stuff done, and then going to the current day. Will be starting now!! Will give you an update when my town is sorted out!


----------



## Rasp

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Kit gave me the okay on starting the game in Jan.1st today, getting stuff done, and then going to the current day. Will be starting now!! Will give you an update when my town is sorted out!



Nice! Welcome to the group!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Rasp said:


> Nice! Welcome to the group!



Thank you!


Can I get opinions on this map?


Spoiler: Map


----------



## Kaiserin

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Can I get opinions on this map?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Map



Looks good to me!
A tree in front of town hall the with the Recycler close? Yeah It's perfect.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Myuchuu said:


> Looks good to me!
> A tree in front of town hall the with the Recycler close? Yeah It's perfect.



Alrighty! I thought it looked pretty good but I wanted to have someone else's opinion just in case!

Picking that map!! I wonder who my villagers will be and what my town fruit is. :3


----------



## Kit

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Can I get opinions on this map?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Map


Cute map <3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Kit said:


> Cute map <3



Thank you!!

My villagers are:

Gigi
Drift
Walker
Rasher
Tia


I'm really happy about Tia and Drift! I love Walker but I keep getting me in all of my Animal Crossing Games haha!


Town fruit is PEACHES!!!! I'm super happy!! I really wanted peaches!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Kit said:


> Cute map <3



Thank you!!

My villagers are:

Gigi
Drift
Walker
Rasher
Tia


I'm really happy about Tia and Drift! I love Walker but I keep getting me in all of my Animal Crossing Games haha!


Town fruit is PEACHES!!!! I'm super happy!! I really wanted peaches!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Can I get opinions on this map?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Map



Any ideas for my house placement?


----------



## Kit

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> My villagers are:
> 
> Gigi
> Drift
> Walker
> Rasher
> Tia
> 
> 
> I'm really happy about Tia and Drift! I love Walker but I keep getting me in all of my Animal Crossing Games haha!
> 
> 
> Town fruit is PEACHES!!!! I'm super happy!! I really wanted peaches!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas for my house placement?


I'd put it in that little crevice in the middle of the river


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Kit said:


> I'd put it in that little crevice in the middle of the river



Hmm. I'll see if I can work something out over there. There is a bridge there, but it may still work.


----------



## mintellect

So today I rushed through Isabelle's tutorials and got some non-native fruit and a watering can so I can start on growing hybrids!

My approval rating is at 17 percent right now and I'm determined to get it up to 100 by the end of the day.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Diancie Rose said:


> So today I rushed through Isabelle's tutorials and got some non-native fruit and a watering can so I can start on growing hybrids!
> 
> My approval rating is at 17 percent right now and I'm determined to get it up to 100 by the end of the day.



Very nice! The first things I'm going to be doing is filling up my approval rating and trying to get all of the fruits by playing online!

- - - Post Merge - - -

There we go! My town is all sorted out! I'm super happy with it!




I time traveled to the current date now. I can't stand having the wrong date! >.< 
Anyways. Would anyone be interested in Skyping for this kinda thing? Maybe a few of us can make a Skype group dedicated to helping eachother get all of the fruit!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My newest villager tomorrow will be Peggy!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Diancie Rose said:


> So today I rushed through Isabelle's tutorials and got some non-native fruit and a watering can so I can start on growing hybrids!
> 
> My approval rating is at 17 percent right now and I'm determined to get it up to 100 by the end of the day.



I can't do hybrids for the life of me..
I'm on 72% but it takes me forever and I don't know what else to do, on a brighter note I paid off my loan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Very nice! The first things I'm going to be doing is filling up my approval rating and trying to get all of the fruits by playing online!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There we go! My town is all sorted out! I'm super happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I time traveled to the current date now. I can't stand having the wrong date! >.<
> Anyways. Would anyone be interested in Skyping for this kinda thing? Maybe a few of us can make a Skype group dedicated to helping eachother get all of the fruit!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My newest villager tomorrow will be Peggy!



We have a discord chatroom already.


----------



## Hamsterific

Today...

Got the watering can
Planted apples
Paid down payment
Donated a bunch of fish/fossils
92% approval rating


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

StarryWolf said:


> I can't do hybrids for the life of me..
> I'm on 72% but it takes me forever and I don't know what else to do, on a brighter note I paid off my loan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> We have a discord chatroom already.



I've only got Skype 


Does anyone wanna skype and play their town?


----------



## mintellect

So I walked into Nookling Junction today and


----------



## Locket

Day Two:

Made my paths
Dug Fossils up
Talked to Tutu
Sold stuff
Got my house payed off


NOt intresting... Yet


----------



## Kit

Anyone who knows how the heck I can get Save Manger to work on 10.3.0-28 firmware, please pm me ;-;
*aka nobody*


----------



## Jacob

Does anyone have any tips on how to get your approval rating up? I feel like I have done a lot and only at 40 percent


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> Anyone who knows how the heck I can get Save Manger to work on 10.3.0-28 firmware, please pm me ;-;
> *aka nobody*



I wish I could help, but I've never used any hacks other than a friend's action replay, haha. On a different note, since we were talking about TBT to IGB rates being wayyy too high, I made a thread about it on Bell Tree HQ 

(http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?344159-A-Word-On-TBT-To-IGB-Rates)


----------



## Trundle

I personally feel we should try to avoid TBT bells to in game bells as much as possible. It really takes away from how the game is meant to be played. If you want to do it say once maybe that'd be okay though.


----------



## Minni




----------



## Squidward

Rasp said:


> I have exactly two pears for today (sold the rest for starting bells) so I can give one to Kit and one to Squidward if they need it  I don't need peaches but I do need apples, cherries and oranges



That's super kind of you!


----------



## mayortash

Kit said:


> I need some advice on whether or not I should reset
> 
> My town, is perfect. The fruit is what I wanted, the map was my 2nd of two possible map choices, one pond, plenty of room to move around, ect.
> Although, I do have a blue train station as opposed to the red/brown I was going for, just found out I had circle grass instead of triangles,there's quite a few more rocks than I'd like and I would prefer to have my beach on the other side (the reverse of this map)
> But then I tt'd 4 years into the past and back (not intentionally), messed up a location of a dreamie, the newbie dialogue is gone and I just spent the past half hour pulling weeds and cutting down trees. Not only that but now I have two more villagers than I'm supposed to have at this point & another one who's already got her house plot down
> I just.. I don't know. I feel like I'm not with the rest of you anymore. My town feels so.. wrong..
> It's 4:48 PM right now for me so if I did reset I'd still have the time to do it.
> but on the other hand I don't know the likelyhood of finding the opposite map of this, or this map, with all of my requirments
> So right now I really don't know what I should do.



If you're still feeling this way about it then reset, love. It's not worth the angst  It's meant to be a fun project!


----------



## Kit

mayortash said:


> If you're still feeling this way about it then reset, love. It's not worth the angst  It's meant to be a fun project!


I did haha, yesterday <3


----------



## mayortash

Donated fossils, visited Penelope's house, tried to go to KK Sliders but then remembered I haven't built Club LOL yet.

Was surprised to see that they're building the gardening store today in my town (I officially restarted on Dec 28th but haven't played/donated anything yet - though I did buy tools).

Also Sylvia is moving in tomorrow which is quite fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kit said:


> I did haha, yesterday <3



Haha, I'm so behind on the times! The thread is moving so quick!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get your approval rating up? I feel like I have done a lot and only at 40 percent



Try donating to your museum, selling something at Re-Tail. Change your town flag and town tune. Fish up some garbage from the river and ocean. Speak to all your villagers. Water all your flowers. Write some letters and a message on your BB board.


----------



## Zanessa

StarryWolf said:


> We have a discord chatroom already.



but where is this discord chat I'd like to get in on this


----------



## MayorBlueRose

StarryWolf said:


> WELL YOU DID THAT FAST.
> It takes me much longer :OOO



thank you!! 

I know it takes ages to do and wanted to get it out the way as it's such a pain to do! XD

had a nice break, back on now as the villagers are saying there is an aurora on tonight. ^^


----------



## Squidward

Deleted

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kit said:


> I need some advice on whether or not I should reset
> 
> My town, is perfect. The fruit is what I wanted, the map was my 2nd of two possible map choices, one pond, plenty of room to move around, ect.
> Although, I do have a blue train station as opposed to the red/brown I was going for, just found out I had circle grass instead of triangles,there's quite a few more rocks than I'd like and I would prefer to have my beach on the other side (the reverse of this map)
> But then I tt'd 4 years into the past and back (not intentionally), messed up a location of a dreamie, the newbie dialogue is gone and I just spent the past half hour pulling weeds and cutting down trees. Not only that but now I have two more villagers than I'm supposed to have at this point & another one who's already got her house plot down
> I just.. I don't know. I feel like I'm not with the rest of you anymore. My town feels so.. wrong..
> It's 4:48 PM right now for me so if I did reset I'd still have the time to do it.
> but on the other hand I don't know the likelyhood of finding the opposite map of this, or this map, with all of my requirments
> So right now I really don't know what I should do.



I felt exactly the same, I was resetting for hours and hours but then my boyfriend came up to me and said "The point is that no map is perfect, you just have to make it perfect yourself" and that really made me think about everything. The point of this game is to relax and have fun! You'll come to love your town, it even meets all the requirements you had so there's not much to worry about.


----------



## Locket

ZanessaGaily said:


> but where is this discord chat I'd like to get in on this





Kit said:


> We're hosted on the far-better-than-skype browser & app based program, Discord! Send me a PM & I'll give you the invite link




There you go!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Squidward said:


> Deleted
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I felt exactly the same, I was resetting for hours and hours but then my boyfriend came up to me and said "The point is that no map is perfect, you just have to make it perfect yourself" and that really made me think about everything. The point of this game is to relax and have fun! You'll come to love your town, it even meets all the requirements you had so there's not much to worry about.



Woah, that's a really good way to think about it actually


----------



## SensaiGallade

I have a spare basket of 3 pears! If anyone wants them then just let me know!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> I have a spare basket of 3 pears! If anyone wants them then just let me know!



I'd like them!! Could you keep them for tomorrow?


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> I'd like them!! Could you keep them for tomorrow?



Yup I can! I'm looking for persimmons and mangoes if anybody has them!


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> I have a spare basket of 3 pears! If anyone wants them then just let me know!



I still need one pear for Eunice hahah
Someone else had pears but idk where they went


----------



## Squidward

Does anyone have any fruit to give? My native are cherries and that's all I have so I can give you some.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> I still need one pear for Eunice hahah
> Someone else had pears but idk where they went



Hmm... ItsMilkypink! Do you mind if I give a pear to Kit?


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> Hmm... ItsMilkypink! Do you mind if I give a pear to Kit?



Not at all! ^-^


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit! Can I come to yours and give you a pear?


----------



## Locket

Squidward said:


> Does anyone have any fruit to give? My native are cherries and that's all I have so I can give you some.



I have peaches. Let me finish my path.


If you want to know, I"m making the chocolate from Wendell in City Folk/ Let's Go To The City


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> Kit! Can I come to yours and give you a pear?



Yes you can <3
As soon as I'm done moving rosie's house if i boot the game up again now i'll have to create a new backup lol
I still need your snowman


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> Yes you can <3
> As soon as I'm done moving rosie's house if i boot the game up again now i'll have to create a new backup lol
> I still need your snowman



Lol can I use you snowman too? How's the plot resetting for Rosie?


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Squidward said:


> Does anyone have any fruit to give? My native are cherries and that's all I have so I can give you some.



Would I be able to collect a basket of 3 cherries tomorrow?


----------



## Squidward

ItsMilkypink said:


> Would I be able to collect a basket of 3 cherries tomorrow?



Of course! You can take as many as you want.~


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> Lol can I use you snowman too? How's the plot resetting for Rosie?



Plot resetting didn't happen haha-I screwed it up and was able to hack her house into the right place (took 5+ hours to get to work so it's not like I got off easy)
Oh joy <3. Now she's in the right spot yesss
I'll add you!


----------



## Jtex

Is it still too late to join? I had my game ready to go yesterday but someone swiped my 3DS case at target when I wasn't looking. Luckily I remembered where my second copy of the game was as I woke up this morning and already reseted it.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> Plot resetting didn't happen haha-I screwed it up and was able to hack her house into the right place (took 5+ hours to get to work so it's not like I got off easy)
> Oh joy <3. Now she's in the right spot yesss
> I'll add you!



Okay I'll open my gates for you then we'll visit yours!


----------



## Kit

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Perfect town <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Okay I'll open my gates for you then we'll visit yours!


kk added 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jtex said:


> Is it still too late to join? I had my game ready to go yesterday but someone swiped my 3DS case at target when I wasn't looking. Luckily I remembered where my second copy of the game was as I woke up this morning and already reseted it.


You lost your game case D:?
Course you can join ^_^


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> Perfect town <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> kk added
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> You lost your game case D:?
> Course you can join ^_^



Gates open!


----------



## Jtex

Thanks! My town name is Ellinia and the mayor is Jony. 
Sadly yes, my 3DS XL and 7 games including one of my favorite copies of ACNL were lost. Was torn up about it for the rest of the day but their just games. I will replace them within the next 3 months and hopefully even upgrade to a New 3DS.


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> Gates open!



Thank you! Opening my gates <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jtex said:


> Thanks! My town name is Ellinia and the mayor is Jony.
> Sadly yes, my 3DS XL and 7 games including one of my favorite copies of ACNL were lost. Was torn up about it for the rest of the day but their just games. I will replace them within the next 3 months and hopefully even upgrade to a New 3DS.



I'll add you to the list!
Wow.. That's just terrible.. Did you report it to the Target store people?


----------



## BaileyEloise

This sounds like such an amazing challenge! I wish I saw this post yesterday >.< I would totally do this with my second copy of the game.


----------



## Kit

BaileyEloise said:


> This sounds like such an amazing challenge! I wish I saw this post yesterday >.< I would totally do this with my second copy of the game.


You can still do it hahha <3


----------



## Jtex

Thanks! I've been looking for a good reason to pick up this game again, truth be told I had planned on restarting my game for the new years since the beginning of december.
 And yes I did but unfortunately security was on break and by the time he got back, it had been missing for 30 minutes. and they couldn't see who swiped it with the video since it was a busy day and customer traffic was insane. It was an old game tho and started to break down due to heavy usage so I was due for an upgrade.


----------



## Mycaruba

Day 2 update on my town on Ilia!

-My house has been built so that's good
-Did all of Isabelle's advice
-Got some oranges and watered all the plants
-Spoke with all my villagers and sent some letters
-Looked in all the stores and donated some stuff to the museum
-It seems as though Annalise is moving in tomorrow! I've never had her before either, so that's something new

Also Rizzo has copied Twiggy in saying Cheepers all the damn time and it's pretty weird haha


----------



## Soigne

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



I'll be enacting the beautiful town ordinance!


----------



## Locket

//cri

Muffy is moving in 

//cri


(I hate muffy)


----------



## Mairmalade

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Probably early bird with the schedule I have now. When I have time in the morning to play it'd be nice if something was open or someone was awake. It's going to make flowers a pain, but it's extra time spent enjoying my town I guess~


----------



## Locket

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Wealthy


----------



## Mycaruba

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Probably night owl. My sleeping pattern is so bad atm


----------



## Mothership

I still don't see my name on the list...I asked to join in post 199, but, anyways. 

Played some more in Moonvale this afternoon. Caught some bugs and fish, donated the new ones and sold the others. That money, plus what I got for selling 4 bees and beehives, was enough to pay off the 39,800 loan....yay!

I ran an errand or two for my villagers and that, plus Rudy visiting my house (darn cat stayed forever ) was enough to get my approval rating to 68%. I'll work on getting it the rest of the way up tomorrow.


----------



## SensaiGallade

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Wealthy town for now but then once I've saved enough bells, I'm gonna enact the beautiful town ordinance!

Guys I also have 6 mangoes and 6 persimmons if anybody wants them! I'll give them away in baskets of 3.


----------



## Soigne

I've just gotten on my town today, and Shep is moving in! I'm excited to meet him tomorrow. I reset once more late last night, so I still have my tent today & I'm not very far along with my mayor permit, but I'm loving everything now.


----------



## Kit

Mothership said:


> I still don't see my name on the list...I asked to join in post 199, but, anyways.
> 
> Played some more in Moonvale this afternoon. Caught some bugs and fish, donated the new ones and sold the others. That money, plus what I got for selling 4 bees and beehives, was enough to pay off the 39,800 loan....yay!
> 
> I ran an errand or two for my villagers and that, plus Rudy visiting my house (darn cat stayed forever ) was enough to get my approval rating to 68%. I'll work on getting it the rest of the way up tomorrow.



Added you! I need your mayor name though
Sorry if I'm missing anyone, this thread moves so fast *-*
Just send me a pm if your name isn't on the list guys <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> //cri
> 
> Muffy is moving in
> 
> //cri
> 
> 
> (I hate muffy)


Muffy is so cute though <3
Maybe she'll grow on you hahah
likeaparasticfungus


----------



## Mothership

@ Kit: I'm Mayor Melody of Moonvale


----------



## Squidward

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Maybe for a first couple of days I might do wealthy town but otherwise I'll do beautiful!


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> Muffy is so cute though <3
> Maybe she'll grow on you hahah
> likeaparasticfungus



I don't like her >.<

But I'm glad it isn't Frita.

Frita < Muffy

 any type of fungi makes me itch and get hives


----------



## Zanessa

Day 2: 

Lucha's moving in.
Paid the down payment.
Got a shovel, net, and fishing rod from Isabelle. 
Got my watering can.

That's really it.


----------



## Monforte

I bet Mr. Tom Nook is happier than I am about this.


----------



## Dinosaurz

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Wealthy, then perfect town when I get enough bells from bug selling. I will move into turnips in my town.


----------



## Rasp

Kit said:


> I still need one pear for Eunice hahah
> Someone else had pears but idk where they went



Ahem, sorry! I had to go out for a bit, if anyone still needs a pear I am available now! I'm guessing Kit already got one, if you still need one I'll add you Squidward


----------



## Squidward

Rasp said:


> Ahem, sorry! I had to go out for a bit, if anyone still needs a pear I am available now! I'm guessing Kit already got one, if you still need one I'll add you Squidward



Still need it!


----------



## Trundle

Remember to PM Kit for the Discord link guys! It'd be nice to get a good chat going.


----------



## Squidward

Trundle said:


> Remember to PM Kit for the Discord link guys! It'd be nice to get a good chat going.



Yeah! More and more people are joining, it'll be fun.~


----------



## Locket

Redd is in town! He has *2 genuine things*!!

The statue and the painting across from it!


----------



## Squidward

@Rasp thank you so much for the pear!


----------



## Rasp

Squidward said:


> @Rasp thank you so much for the pear!



Thank you for the cherries and mask


----------



## davroslek

Can I stop by someone's town real quick? Rudy from my main town needs signatures. : )


----------



## Kit

davroslek said:


> Can I stop by someone's town real quick? Rudy from my main town needs signatures. : )



You can stop by mine!


----------



## davroslek

Kit said:


> You can stop by mine!


OK, I will add you now. Please message me when you are open.


----------



## Kit

davroslek said:


> OK, I will add you now. Please message me when you are open.



Gates are open


----------



## davroslek

On my way now, Kit.


----------



## Khaelis

Hoping to get Skye invited to Karakusa sometime tonight! Just have to wait for a reply back when they're ready.


----------



## davroslek

Kit said:


> Gates are open


I don't see it. : (


----------



## Kit

davroslek said:


> I don't see it. : (



Reopened ^_^


----------



## shannenenen

Can I be added to the player list? Mayor Darcie of Lindon


----------



## Backalleybard

Is it to late to join?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Well I finished my day today!

Here's basically everything that happened:

I started my town obviously. I made the day I started January 1st, and after I got the option to save I went to the current date. 

I posted my town map up here a while ago. 

My villagers right now are:
-Drift
-Rasher
-Tia
-Walker
-Gigi
-Peggy (House Plot)

My town fruit is Peaches. I'm Mayor Jenna from Insanity. 

I placed my house in the place Kit suggested. 

I bought a nice shirt, and I also bought a shovel, my town pass card picture, and a fortune cookie which I got Peach's Parasol from. 

I dug up my fossils, and sold them. I'll work on my fossil collection later on, but right now I need the money. I got the 10,000 needed, and payed off my loan. I chose the blue roof. I stopped playing, and I'm excited to check on my town tomorrow.


----------



## Kit

Backalleybard said:


> Is it to late to join?



Nope!

- - - Post Merge - - -



shannenenen said:


> Can I be added to the player list? Mayor Darcie of Lindon



Yep!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Kit said:


> Nope!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!



I'd like to be added to the player list too!!


----------



## Venn

Will it be to late to join by next Tuesday or Wednesday?
I really want to this challenge, but there's just a set I need to keep. 
A friend can hold it for me, but won't be able to get on by Tuesday or Wednesday.

(BTW, the set is the New Year's Zodiac Set, if I transfer, I don't think it has an beneficial value as it going straight to my storage)


----------



## Khaelis

Skye has been invited to move into Karakusa! She'll most likely be plotting her home tomorrow morning. Hopefully I can plot her in a good area!


----------



## fenris

I am seriously considering doing this, but I'd have to time travel at least once, because I _need_ the 1/1 start date, lmao...  I'd go nuts if it were just a day or two off.

Aside from that, I'd also need to keep the three crowns I'm giving away, but that aside, I wouldn't transfer anything or time travel at all.  This sounds like such a cool idea...  I just need to work out my dreamies and a decent town theme.


----------



## mintellect

Okay, I can't seem to get a straight answer on what actions are repeatable or not repeatable on getting the development permit, and the percentages.

One website said each time you donate to the museum you will get 7%. Another said you will only get the 7% once.

Also every website I consult says watering flowers gets you 3% a flower but I watered like 7 and my rating only went up 1%??

Does anyone know for certain?


----------



## Monforte

Diancie Rose said:


> Okay, I can't seem to get a straight answer on what actions are repeatable or not repeatable on getting the development permit, and the percentages.
> 
> One website said each time you donate to the museum you will get 7%. Another said you will only get the 7% once.
> 
> Also every website I consult says watering flowers gets you 3% a flower but I watered like 7 and my rating only went up 1%??
> 
> Does anyone know for certain?



I found the neoseeker guide to be accurate. I was stuck in 95% but I'm now at 99% after fishing trash out of the water.


----------



## Squidward

If anyone needs any of the following items tell me (they free):


Mint shirt
Bone pants
Ribbon umbrella
Lemon pack (the cheek lemon things)
Post-op patch
Cherries


----------



## mayortash

MayorBlueRose said:


> What Ordinance do you think you guys will be setting for your town?



Beautiful town without a doubt. I can't wait until I can stop having to water my flowers!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> Okay, I can't seem to get a straight answer on what actions are repeatable or not repeatable on getting the development permit, and the percentages.
> 
> One website said each time you donate to the museum you will get 7%. Another said you will only get the 7% once.
> 
> Also every website I consult says watering flowers gets you 3% a flower but I watered like 7 and my rating only went up 1%??
> 
> Does anyone know for certain?



From my experience, the museum you only get points for once. Also I'm guessing you hadn't already watered those flowers? Cause I think that only counts once too but I have never heard of them each getting you 3%.

I'm pretty sure writing on the Bulletin Board gives you some points as does writing to your villagers and running errands for them.


----------



## fenris

Okay, I decided to transfer a few items that were given to me as gifts, along with the outfit I like best.  Everything else is either going away when I restart, or it's being given to the friend who's holding the things I'm keeping for me.  I'm pretty pleased - I was able to give her a near-complete Gorgeous set...  gave her everything but the table, the one piece I never got.

I've got criteria planned for my map, and I'll be resetting for it sometime tomorrow.  I've also got most of a list of dreamies picked out.  This is really exciting!


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Well I finished my day today!
> 
> Here's basically everything that happened:
> 
> I started my town obviously. I made the day I started January 1st, and after I got the option to save I went to the current date.
> 
> I posted my town map up here a while ago.
> 
> My villagers right now are:
> -Drift
> -Rasher
> -Tia
> -Walker
> -Gigi
> -Peggy (House Plot)
> 
> My town fruit is Peaches. I'm Mayor Jenna from Insanity.
> 
> I placed my house in the place Kit suggested.
> 
> I bought a nice shirt, and I also bought a shovel, my town pass card picture, and a fortune cookie which I got Peach's Parasol from.
> 
> I dug up my fossils, and sold them. I'll work on my fossil collection later on, but right now I need the money. I got the 10,000 needed, and payed off my loan. I chose the blue roof. I stopped playing, and I'm excited to check on my town tomorrow.



Oooh may I adopt Tia when and if she moves out? That's if your willing to part with her.

Remember guys I have persimmons and mangoes for anyone who needs them!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Im still undecided on my ordinance to get! Im always having beautiful, would be nice to try something else. But the only that would work for me would be Weathly. 

Even though in up early the Early bird wouldnt work as i only have time to get sorted for work. And same with Nightowl im pretty much in bed by 10pm lol.

So may go with Weathly then change to Beautiful when things get going. Idk.

Also Tortimer came to visit and talk about the Island and ill be going to see Buck who's moved in. Other then that its going to be hunting for fossils, fishing and catching bugs. With speaking to villagers to!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade, would I be able to come over and collect those pears from you? (and use your bingo guy if you don't mind )


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> SensaiGallade, would I be able to come over and collect those pears from you? (and use your bingo guy if you don't mind )



Yup you can! Do you want persimmons and mangoes too?


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> Yup you can! Do you want persimmons and mangoes too?



Nah, I'll just pick up the pears.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Nah, I'll just pick up the pears.



My gates are open!


----------



## mayortash

Got the chance to choose my ordinance today! Fitzrova will be a Beautiful Town - I forgot how tedious it is to water flowers all the time.
I also picked and got Isabelle to approve a place for the campsite. I wanted to get my 2nd bridge in place first but Isabelle won't let me build it as it's too close to Penelope's house (ugh). And I think I can get away with only needing 2 bridges in my town so I really don't want to build any that I'll tear down later.
Garden Shop is open! Bought Leif out of flowers and he had a cedar sapling on sale. Can't wait to get the axe and get rid of some annoying trees.
Tortimer also invited me to the island. So hopefully I'll be able to pop over and do that tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

AHHHHHH! I can't believe what I've just done!! I meant to save, but pressed the power button without saving. >.< I'd just activated Streetpass, and it said it was saving, so will all my stuff up until that save be saved?


----------



## lucitine

ItsMilkypink said:


> AHHHHHH! I can't believe what I've just done!! I meant to save, but pressed the power button without saving. >.< I'd just activated Streetpass, and it said it was saving, so will all my stuff up until that save be saved?



If it fully saved when it said it did, it should've saved!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Rosemoor so far...

The end of day 2

So yesterday after doing the regular and daily stuff, I went and visited Kit's town as well as ItsMilkypinks town for Snowman Bingo as well as some shopping. Later at night, I did a little (just a little...) shopping on the forums and managed to get a hold of a dragon jacked, worn out jeans and a basket of persimmon's and mangoes (curtesy of HM Caprica. Check out her TBT shop!) for cheap! After long hours of looking...




and...



I caught a stringfish! The end of day 2...

Day 3 so far!

So starting off day 3, my house had been upgraded from a tent to the 4x4 home!



Next Marshal had moved in (cries tears of joy) so I went and greeted him!



I done the regular fossil digging, money rock and ore breaking only to scrape enough bells to pay off my second mortgage of 39,800 bells!



So far my approval rate is 87%. Will update on this! Also...

I am pleased to announce that I am in the midst of creating a Google Drive spreadsheet which will act as a checklist for bugs, fish and deep sea creatures and will contain ALL the info you need for hunting for them! And it's open for everyone to save to their drive and use! Will post more as I get closer to completing it!


----------



## Trundle

@Sensai, awesome accomplishments. Also, I would love to use that google drive. I've already caught all but one of the January fish and most of the year round fish so it's progressing fast.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Trundle said:


> @Sensai, awesome accomplishments. Also, I would love to use that google drive. I've already caught all but one of the January fish and most of the year round fish so it's progressing fast.



Thanks! I was just thinking how I could keep track of everything to catch in the game then I realised that you can share Google Drive documents and others can edit them so I just thought I'd try it out!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

fenris said:


> I am seriously considering doing this, but I'd have to time travel at least once, because I _need_ the 1/1 start date, lmao...  I'd go nuts if it were just a day or two off.



That's what I did. Kit was okay with it!!



I haven't been on my game today haha. My goal is to get up my approval rating and get some more fruit by playing with you guys!

(I'll go on in 10 minutes I won't be lazy even though I just woke up xD)


----------



## Squidward

@Sensai do I see a bee sting from shaking them trees? ʕ◕ ͜ʖ◕ʔ


----------



## Khaelis

Currently plot reseting Skye right now. I have three possible locations I'd like her to plot her house down right now. She's gotten close to one so far, but that area is very.. specific. Too far left or right and the house is either to close to my house, or too close to a pond near my house.

Gonna be a long morning. XD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Khaelis said:


> Currently plot reseting Skye right now. I have three possible locations I'd like her to plot her house down right now. She's gotten close to one so far, but that area is very.. specific. Too far left or right and the house is either to close to my house, or too close to a pond near my house.
> 
> Gonna be a long morning. XD



I'm not going to plot reset xD. For some reason I've only plot resettled once in my whole time in New Leaf, and it was Rosie. I don't think I'll be plot resetting in Insanity.


----------



## Khaelis

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I'm not going to plot reset xD. For some reason I've only plot resettled once in my whole time in New Leaf, and it was Rosie. I don't think I'll be plot resetting in Insanity.



I'm going to plot specific villagers, namely my dreamies.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I forgot to mention yesterday, I did buy a net and build a Snowboy. He gave me a snowman bed!

I built a Snowman right now, and his number of the day is 36! If anyone needs that number, please let me know!


----------



## Squidward

I've made a Tumblr!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Squidward said:


> I've made a Tumblr!



Oh my goodness it's so cute and well made. OwO

Good job!


----------



## Squidward

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh my goodness it's so cute and well made. OwO
> 
> Good job!



Thank you so much! I still need to upload my mayor's picture in the box but I'll do it after I get a QR machine. D:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Squidward said:


> Thank you so much! I still need to upload my mayor's picture in the box but I'll do it after I get a QR machine. D:





Does anyone need Peaches?


----------



## Squidward

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Does anyone need Peaches?



I got mine! Still quoting this for others to see. c:


----------



## Mairmalade

savin' the bae


----------



## Squidward

Mairmalade said:


> savin' the bae



Poor baby almost died <3


----------



## shannenenen

I forgot to play yesterday, whoops xD All I've done is plant my tree in my town, but I do have a tumblr set up for this challenge if anyone wants to follow it


----------



## Squidward

shannenenen said:


> I forgot to play yesterday, whoops xD All I've done is plant my tree in my town, but I do have a tumblr set up for this challenge if anyone wants to follow it



I followed you!


----------



## shannenenen

Squidward said:


> I followed you!



I followed you back as well


----------



## Rasp

Day 3 in Cedrata



Kyle just moved in and he's already trying to flatter me. This guy will go places.


----------



## Squidward

100% approval rating finally.............


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Squidward said:


> 100% approval rating finally.............



That's what I'm working on right now! C:


----------



## Squidward

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> That's what I'm working on right now! C:



How close are you?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Squidward said:


> How close are you?



I think I'm around 30% haha. I've been fishing a lot and trying to make my villagers request stuff xD


----------



## Squidward

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I think I'm around 30% haha. I've been fishing a lot and trying to make my villagers request stuff xD



I suggest watering all the flowers with the can Isabelle gives you and just sucking up to villagers!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Squidward said:


> I suggest watering all the flowers with the can Isabelle gives you and just sucking up to villagers!



I would totally be watering flowers, but I don't have a watering can!

The villagers keep talking about tutorials.....


Like I've been playing ACNL for a long time now and I have four copies of the game. You villagers don't need to tell me how to do stuff. I think I know xD


----------



## Venn

Squidward said:


> I've made a Tumblr!



Where did you get that layout? Are there other versions??


----------



## Dinosaurz

Anyone got joan in town
I need to buy sum turnips


----------



## Squidward

Venice said:


> Where did you get that layout? Are there other versions??



Press the heart and scroll down a bit until you find it! There's a blue version but from what I've seen you can recolour everything yourself.~


----------



## Kit

StarryWolf said:


> Anyone got joan in town
> I need to buy sum turnips



yah
Shouldn't you have her in town tho?


----------



## Squidward

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I would totally be watering flowers, but I don't have a watering can!
> 
> The villagers keep talking about tutorials.....
> 
> 
> Like I've been playing ACNL for a long time now and I have four copies of the game. You villagers don't need to tell me how to do stuff. I think I know xD



It's really easy to obtain you just have to talk to Isabelle and to her tips, it's super short and you get a bunch of % from watering them!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just realized, I couldn't do this anyway. I have a cycling town for Pineside that i'm really falling behind on.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Squidward said:


> It's really easy to obtain you just have to talk to Isabelle and to her tips, it's super short and you get a bunch of % from watering them!



Ahh yes!! Omg I forgot all about that!! Now I remember, thanks for reminding me!! xD


----------



## Kit

Squidward said:


> Press the heart and scroll down a bit until you find it! There's a blue version but from what I've seen you can recolour everything yourself.~



But how do you put it in your blog thingy
I can't find the HTML code for it


----------



## Squidward

Kit said:


> But how do you put it in your blog thingy
> I can't find the HTML code for it



Press the third square "Themes" and then accept the terms. After that scroll down to the 5th theme I think and it should be linked under the picture!


----------



## Kit

Squidward said:


> Press the third square "Themes" and then accept the terms. After that scroll down to the 5th theme I think and it should be linked under the picture!



Found it


----------



## Squidward

Kit said:


> Found it



Yay! You should link your tumblr if you have it.~


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kit said:


> yah
> Shouldn't you have her in town tho?



can i come over? its 4pm here and i got up at 2pm whoops


----------



## Kit

Squidward said:


> Yay! You should link your tumblr if you have it.~



I made one for the 1/1 challenge.
I'm going to link it & all other blogs you guys submit for the challenge on the front page


----------



## Kit

Squidward said:


> Yay! You should link your tumblr if you have it.~



I made one for the 1/1 challenge.
I'm going to link it & all other blogs you guys submit for the challenge on the front page 

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> can i come over? its 4pm here and i got up at 2pm whoops



Yeha sure



Squidward said:


> Yay! You should link your tumblr if you have it.~



I made one for the 1/1 challenge.
I'm going to link it & all other blogs you guys submit for the challenge on the front page


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

StarryWolf said:


> can i come over? its 4pm here and i got up at 2pm whoops



You could come to mine if Kit is busy!


----------



## Squidward

Kit said:


> I made one for the 1/1 challenge.
> I'm going to link it & all other blogs you guys submit for the challenge on the front page


That would be lovely!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You could come to mine if Kit is busy!



Never mind xD. I have to get to an art request!! Sorry >.<


----------



## Kit

Gimme your blogs guys 
& Starry my gates are open


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kit said:


> Gimme your blogs guys
> & Starry my gates are open



omw

- - - Post Merge - - -

after i empty meh pokets


----------



## Squidward

Kit said:


> Gimme your blogs guys
> & Starry my gates are open



mayor-ivana.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kit

Avery wants a pear


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> Gimme your blogs guys
> & Starry my gates are open



I may start a blog, unsure yet.
I've attempted twice before and ended up deleting my accounts both times.


----------



## Mairmalade

My pears should be back tomorrow.  When that time comes I'm up for some trading for apples and cherries.

If Joan is selling turnips for under 100 bells/turnip in anyone's town let me know~


----------



## Jtex

If it is to too much trouble, can I be added to the player list? 
Mayor Jony of Ellinia.


----------



## Mairmalade

Rasp said:


> Day 3 in Cedrata
> 
> View attachment 160799
> 
> Kyle just moved in and he's already trying to flatter me. This guy will go places.



Watch out for those smug personality types. 

They're dangerously charming.


----------



## Rasp

Mairmalade said:


> Watch out for those smug personality types.
> 
> They're dangerously charming.



I'm already in love with Kyle, he also has the same sleepy purple eyelids as my character... Damn smug villagers and their manly charms


----------



## Kit

Rasp said:


> I'm already in love with Kyle, he also has the same sleepy purple eyelids as my character... Damn smug villagers and their manly charms



Kyle moved into my town today too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jtex said:


> If it is to too much trouble, can I be added to the player list?
> Mayor Jony of Ellinia.


Sure!


----------



## SensaiGallade

94%...


----------



## Dinosaurz

SensaiGallade said:


> 94%...



rip I got 100% today


----------



## Kit

Guess who just built a perfect snowmam after 6 tries 
MEEEE


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kit said:


> Guess who just built a perfect snowmam after 6 tries
> MEEEE



I just made a FAILED SNOWBOY WHEN TRYING TO MAKE A SNOWMAM

i cried


----------



## Khaelis

Haven't played too much since I'm gonna be watching AGDQ (Awesome Games Done Quick) for the most of the day. But so far I've had a few awesome things happen.

So far:
- Skye is moving in tomorrow! I found her a nice little plot of land near my place (plot resetting). 
- Some hybrids grew! One purple and one orange rose. Going to get hybrid red roses off them to work on blue roses. 
- Bought 200 Turnips @ 90 Bells each. Hoping to make a little profit with them. 
- I got my Approval Rating to 100%! I can start my Mayoral duties starting tomorrow! I'll be enacting either the Beautiful Town ordinance.

Some pics:

Skye's plot. My house is just to the right off screen.

View attachment 160824

100% Approval Rating! Woo! 

View attachment 160825


----------



## ItsMilkypink

A review of today...

*Day 3*
- Woke up, came on, found the day's fossils.
- Donated those fossils.
- Found the money rock and gem rock; sold the gem.
- Did some fishing, caught an oarfish!! (Pic attached)
- Donated all the new fish
- Grizzly moved in, could've been better :/.
- Tried to build a Snowmam, got a Snowboy (who didn't give me anything >.<).
- Got 100% approval!!
- Tortimer visited and the island will be available tomorrow ^-^.

I'm thinking of enacting the Wealthy Town ordinance until I have enough money, then I'll probably enact the Beatiful Town ordinance. 



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Kit

Khaelis said:


> Haven't played too much since I'm gonna be watching AGDQ (Awesome Games Done Quick) for the most of the day. But so far I've had a few awesome things happen.
> 
> So far:
> - Skye is moving in tomorrow! I found her a nice little plot of land near my place (plot resetting).
> - Some hybrids grew! One purple and one orange rose. Going to get hybrid red roses off them to work on blue roses.
> - Bought 200 Turnips @ 90 Bells each. Hoping to make a little profit with them.
> - I got my Approval Rating to 100%! I can start my Mayoral duties starting tomorrow! I'll be enacting either the Beautiful Town ordinance.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> Skye's plot. My house is just to the right off screen.
> 
> View attachment 160824
> 
> 100% Approval Rating! Woo!
> 
> View attachment 160825



Nice 
Omg skye <3 I'm jelly lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



ItsMilkypink said:


> A review of today...
> 
> *Day 3*
> - Woke up, came on, found the day's fossils.
> - Donated those fossils.
> - Found the money rock and gem rock; sold the gem.
> - Did some fishing, caught an oarfish!! (Pic attached)
> - Donated all the new fish
> - Grizzly moved in, could've been better :/.
> - Tried to build a Snowmam, got a Snowboy (who didn't give me anything >.<).
> - Got 100% approval!!
> - Tortimer visited and the island will be available tomorrow ^-^.
> 
> I'm thinking of enacting the Wealthy Town ordinance until I have enough money, then I'll probably enact the Beatiful Town ordinance.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160826


I feel you. I built 6 snowboys before I built my snowmam (quitting each time cuz hey)
All imperfect except 1
Ty for the pear Rasp <3


----------



## Mairmalade

You kids and your watering cans...

wilting flowers are beautiful, too


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got oarfish in my town on premium xD


----------



## Kit

StarryWolf said:


> I got oarfish in my town on premium xD



I'm making bank selling all that ice furniture yo


----------



## Mairmalade

Would it be possible to get a couple apples/cherries from anyone? I can give you some bells or pears tomorrow.


----------



## Kit

G\& just randomly got 100% approval rating woah


----------



## Khaelis

Kit said:


> Nice
> Omg skye <3 I'm jelly lol



The four main villagers I want are: Skye, Kyle, Lobo and Chief. I have obtained Chief and Skye so far.


----------



## Venn

Can you add me to the list? I'll be starting within a week, but I'll be starting 1/1 in game and will be starting from there.

Mayor Anthony of Celestia


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Does anyone need Peaches?


----------



## Kit

Today I...
-Paid off my home loan
-Got 100% Approval Rating
-Bred two hybrids & watered my flowers
-Dug up & donated all the fossils
-Harvested the money rock & gem rock
-Talked to all the villagers
-Gave a pear to Avery
-Ran an errand for Eunice
-Built a perfect snowmam
-Got bingo number 13 from the bingo man

Blog post-http://topazfunding.tumblr.com/post/136542953014/1316-day-3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Can you add me to the list? I'll be starting within a week, but I'll be starting 1/1 in game and will be starting from there.
> 
> Mayor Anthony of Celestia



Added you M3
38 players! Woah!


----------



## fenris

Could you add me to the list?  I'll be starting either tonight or tomorrow (depending on when I can reset for a map that meets my requirements) as Mayor Fenris of Matcha.


----------



## Khaelis

Chief wants an Apple, but my town has Peaches. Anyone up for a 3 for 3 swap any time soon?


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Khaelis said:


> Chief wants an Apple, but my town has Peaches. Anyone up for a 3 for 3 swap any time soon?



Ahhh.. I wish I could help! I sold all of my apples yesterday >.<


----------



## Khaelis

ItsMilkypink said:


> Ahhh.. I wish I could help! I sold all of my apples yesterday >.<



No worries.


----------



## Locket

Spoiler:  Pictures from Yesterday (getting fish for Isabelle)



Will edit!


Spoiler:  My cousin is so wierd









This is quite the fish...
Comments:
Ethan (cousin): no its my pet doggy
Me: I chucked your puppy back in the ocean
tallelsa (walked into convo.) Next time you catch one you can wear it 

Kidding, you can't 
Ethan: socket likes a guy named sherman
Me: Who's socket?


----------



## Camillion

Not on Belltree enough anymore to be too terribly chatty but I'll chime in with my town
Mayor Riley of Newslate. Town started January 31, 2015. Town fruit is apples. Villagers are: Vladimir, Hugh, Julian, Gabi, Freya, and Savannah. Antonio's plot showed up today which is amazing ;w;

Here are the rules I'm using:
No time travel or plot resetting, must get a complete fish, bug, and fossil collection by the end, if a villager pings to move out the only way you can get them to stay is if they have second thoughts (and you can only talk to the moving villager once a day), you can grind for beetles on the island as much as you want, and you must have beautiful town by the end of the year.


----------



## Riley9

Is it possible to start today? Or would I have needed to start on the 1st.


----------



## Mairmalade

Phew managed to get 100% so I can begin projects tomorrow. Nook also had some really cute exterior pieces that I bought. Needless to say I have no bells leftover.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Hey, has anyone here got cherries? I could desperately use some.


----------



## Venn

Riley9 said:


> Is it possible to start today? Or would I have needed to start on the 1st.



You could start today if you want to.
Some players, including me, or starting our time on Jan 1st, and start from there.
We just doing things that needs to be done for that day, then save and start the next day.


----------



## Amilee

Wooow so many people are on here now!  
Thats great! c: 
I have octavian now and he is soo sweet. I need to plot reset for deirdre tomorrow c: 
And i still dont have the 100% so i am working on that now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and kit could you please add my tumblr to the blog list. 
I will start posting there when i get home (around the 7th) 
Its called amy-acnl.tumblr.com thanks!


----------



## Trundle

Got a suspension bridge project started and paid for it all myself


----------



## Hamsterific

ItsMilkypink said:


> Hey, has anyone here got cherries? I could desperately use some.



I do! I can trade with you, what fruit do you have?


----------



## Khaelis

Phew! Got Chief his apple. He gave me a tape deck, but I have every town fruit planted now. Hopefully they all grow!

Elise wants me to come visit her in an hour. Hopefully I remember to play then.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Hamsterific said:


> I do! I can trade with you, what fruit do you have?



Ahahah... I sold all of my fruit >.<


----------



## Mairmalade

Oh right there's a blog list. I do have a tumblr, but I'm hosting my entries for my game on wordpress. *Here you go, Kit!*


----------



## fenris

Khaelis said:


> Phew! Got Chief his apple. He gave me a tape deck, but I have every town fruit planted now. Hopefully they all grow!
> 
> Elise wants me to come visit her in an hour. Hopefully I remember to play then.



Whenever a villager wants a playdate, I set an alarm on my phone to go off five minutes before the visit, with a note about who's visiting who.  For example, if Kiki wanted to visit my house at 2:30, I would set an alarm for 2:25 and label it "2:30 Kiki visit."  Or if Flurry wanted me to visit her house at 3:15, I'd set an alarm for 3:10 that read "3:15 visit Flurry."  The different word order helps me remember who's going where.


----------



## Khaelis

fenris said:


> Whenever a villager wants a playdate, I set an alarm on my phone to go off five minutes before the visit, with a note about who's visiting who.  For example, if Kiki wanted to visit my house at 2:30, I would set an alarm for 2:25 and label it "2:30 Kiki visit."  Or if Flurry wanted me to visit her house at 3:15, I'd set an alarm for 3:10 that read "3:15 visit Flurry."  The different word order helps me remember who's going where.




I have an alarm set on my laptop. :b


----------



## Backalleybard

Is it to late to start playing? if not, add me to the list as Max from Venice.


----------



## Hamsterific

ItsMilkypink said:


> Ahahah... I sold all of my fruit >.<



No worries. I'll bring you some cherries if you let me sell some of mine at your Retail?


----------



## Khaelis

Backalleybard said:


> Is it to late to start playing? if not, add me to the list as Max from Venice.



Shouldn't be! Just make sure you start your new town on Jan. 1st, do what needs to be done that day and travel forward a day and repeat until the current date (Jan 3rd) to catch yourself up to everyone else.


----------



## Venn

Backalleybard said:


> Is it to late to start playing? if not, add me to the list as Max from Venice.



Venice? Excellent Choice!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

My approval rating is at 58%

I got the watering can, and I changed my town tune to the The Imperial March from Star Wars. 

I'm thinking of an idea for my flag xD. And then I'm going to talk to the villagers more and donate more to the museum to hopefully get 100% approval by the end of the day!


----------



## Squidward

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My approval rating is at 58%
> 
> I got the watering can, and I changed my town tune to the The Imperial March from Star Wars.
> 
> I'm thinking of an idea for my flag xD. And then I'm going to talk to the villagers more and donate more to the museum to hopefully get 100% approval by the end of the day!



I'm sure you'll make it.~


----------



## SensaiGallade

Finally got 100%! I'm gonna do some more work on the checklist!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Hamsterific said:


> No worries. I'll bring you some cherries if you let me sell some of mine at your Retail?



Just got some cherries off another player, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Venn

If you guys could vote for Whitney or Willow, that would be great! This will be for my new town when I restart


----------



## Squidward

Venice said:


> If you guys could vote for Whitney or Willow, that would be great! This will be for my new town when I restart



I like Whitney better but others seem to disagree with me!


----------



## Mairmalade

Hamsterific said:


> No worries. I'll bring you some cherries if you let me sell some of mine at your Retail?



Ohh I need cherries.


----------



## mintellect

Today so far I grew my first hybrids- an orange pansy and a pink rose!

There's also a house plot for... Hans. I guess I should be glad it isn't Quillson, but when am I ever going to get a villager I like??

And I keEP MAKING IMPERFECT SNOWMAMS


----------



## X2k5a7y

So many people have posted D: 
It's hard to keep up. 
Uhm, update on my town, I changed the mayor name, regrettably, to AcidX. My town name is Freefall instead of Jolranch. 
Town fruit is Peaches, which means I got cherries from Isabelle. 
Villagers: *Monty, Penelope <3, Moose, Friga, Rodeo, and Pashmina is moving in today.* 
I met Gulliver yesterday. Had to help him remember he was going to Thailand. Tortimer is at the dock waiting for me, now. So, I'll be able to go to the island tomorrow and someone else will have their plot down  
I'm not plot resetting, because I don't like to. 
Still haven't got a net, because I'm stupid, lawl. I hate having double species, but I frookin' love Penelope, and Moose is oddly cute. I think the only one I don't care too much about is...Monty, but again, I still like him. I like all of my villagers  which is rare. Working on getting my approval rating 100%, which I'm hoping to have done by the end of today. 
I'm excited to see what tomorrow holds for me ^-^ 

I'll edit later to upload screen shots. 

Oh, and I woke up to pink roses


----------



## Hamsterific

Mairmalade said:


> Ohh I need cherries.



Okay! Want me to come over?


----------



## Mairmalade

Hamsterific said:


> Okay! Want me to come over?



Yeah for sure. I'll add your friend code (mine's in the sidebar). I'll open my gate shortly.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Do you guys think it's worth trying to complete the catalogue? It'd take a large amount of bells, but with the island becoming avaliable for me tomorrow, bells should be easy to get with a little effort.


----------



## Mairmalade

Haha we're almost twinsies, Hamster! Thanks for the cherries.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Do you guys think it's worth trying to complete the catalogue? It'd take a large amount of bells, but with the island becoming avaliable for me tomorrow, bells should be easy to get with a little effort.



I would try! There's also the forums you can trade on!


----------



## Mairmalade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Do you guys think it's worth trying to complete the catalogue? It'd take a large amount of bells, but with the island becoming avaliable for me tomorrow, bells should be easy to get with a little effort.



Depends on what kind of player you are. Some get a lot of satisfaction from having everything completed that is able to be completed. It's especially valuable if you like to trade with others/remodel your house interior often. 

I guess it's kind of like having your own amazon in Animal Crossing.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Oh, and Rodeo gave me a mango yesterday ^_^


----------



## Venn

ItsMilkypink said:


> Do you guys think it's worth trying to complete the catalogue? It'd take a large amount of bells, but with the island becoming avaliable for me tomorrow, bells should be easy to get with a little effort.



I'm on the those people who completes on the way.
If I get it, it's added. If I need it, I'll seek it.


----------



## Kit

I've had this terrible urge to hack lately ahhaha... Similar like the resetting itch but like 10x worse
Don't do it people there's some capabilities you'll wish you never had the resources to use...
Not going to in my 1/1 town of course but I think I'm going to reset my cycle town so I can TT & hack all I please <3


----------



## shannenenen

http://mayor-darcie.tumblr.com/
here's my blog for the challenge- there's not anything on it yet but i'm waiting to post until i've done a bit more hahaha


----------



## Khaelis

Kit said:


> I've had this terrible urge to hack lately ahhaha... Similar like the resetting itch but like 10x worse
> Don't do it people there's some capabilities you'll wish you never had the resources to use...
> Not going to in my 1/1 town of course but I think I'm going to reset my cycle town so I can TT & hack all I please <3



I know how you feel. When the Pokegen options came out for Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire, the urge to do it a few more times just manages to sneak up on you.

I really wanted those 6IV Ditto.. then it became a few more things. I've stopped a long time ago, though.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Oooh I have all the fruit now!


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> Oooh I have all the fruit now!


I still need pears, oranges, & apples D:
I've been given two pears but those were for my villagers so

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've decided to make Topaz a very pink, sweets-based town, now that I have my second town being very english-based ^_^
Which means I want to gain mereunge at some point, oh boy..
I also want Lolly so that'll leave me with THREE tier ones ;-;


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> I still need pears, oranges, & apples D:
> I've been given two pears but those were for my villagers so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've decided to make Topaz a very pink, sweets-based town, now that I have my second town being very english-based ^_^
> Which means I want to gain mereunge at some point, oh boy..
> I also want Lolly so that'll leave me with THREE tier ones ;-;



Lolly is the best! So is Rudy, and Molly...
I have so many as well..


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> Lolly is the best! So is Rudy, and Molly...
> I have so many as well..


But the expenses ;-;


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> I still need pears, oranges, & apples D:
> I've been given two pears but those were for my villagers so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've decided to make Topaz a very pink, sweets-based town, now that I have my second town being very english-based ^_^
> Which means I want to gain mereunge at some point, oh boy..
> I also want Lolly so that'll leave me with THREE tier ones ;-;



I have all the fruits growing in my town at the moment. So it'll be 3 - 4 days until I have them. When is the "all fruits challenge" on until?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> I still need pears, oranges, & apples D:
> I've been given two pears but those were for my villagers so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've decided to make Topaz a very pink, sweets-based town, now that I have my second town being very english-based ^_^
> Which means I want to gain mereunge at some point, oh boy..
> I also want Lolly so that'll leave me with THREE tier ones ;-;



How about: Merengue- cake, Bluebear- gummy bear, Lolly- lollipop, Zucker- dessert?, Coco- coconut, Apple- apple, Marshal- marshmellow, Tia- teapot, Sprinkle-ice cream and Cherry- cherry?

Also once my fruits grown, you can have the fruit you need!


----------



## Mairmalade

Kit I will totally hook you up with some pears tomorrow...providing they do actually grow back in three days from picking them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> How about: Merengue- cake, Bluebear- gummy bear, Lolly- lollipop, Zucker- dessert?, Coco- coconut, Apple- apple, Marshal- marshmellow, Tia- teapot, Sprinkle-ice cream and Cherry- cherry?
> 
> Also once my fruits grown, you can have the fruit you need!



Ahhh these are such cute associations! Flurry would also be a cute one to have and would fit well.


----------



## Loveablegal

My town is oranges if anyone needs some and I will have pears soon. I am also looking for the rest of fruits


----------



## N e s s

Man i'd totally do it but i can't because i'm lazy <3


----------



## fenris

Mairmalade said:


> Kit I will totally hook you up with some pears tomorrow...providing they do actually grow back in three days from picking them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh these are such cute associations! Flurry would also be a cute one to have and would fit well.




Zucker isn't a sweet, though...  he's a piece of takoyaki.

Maybe Biskit would be a good lazy for you?  Or Joey...  he looks kind of like a marshmallow Peep.

Edit:  Just realized they were replying to Kit, but my point still stands.


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Some screenshots from the first few days in town 

Paid off my loan 



Did some fishing under the watchful eye of Lily >.>


First Northern Lights 


Tortimer came to town :3


Finally!


----------



## fenris

Oh, man.  I need all of y'all to cross your fingers for me.  Rover showed me a map that looks promising, aside from Re-Tail being far from the beach, but I can tolerate that...  I'm just hoping for a nicely-colored train station, fruits I can work with (either apples, cherries, or peaches), and _ideally,_ triangle-patterned grass.


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

fenris said:


> Oh, man.  I need all of y'all to cross your fingers for me.  Rover showed me a map that looks promising, aside from Re-Tail being far from the beach, but I can tolerate that...  I'm just hoping for a nicely-colored train station, fruits I can work with (either apples, cherries, or peaches), and _ideally,_ triangle-patterned grass.



Fingers crossed, did you get it?


----------



## fenris

MollyTheDuck-x said:


> Fingers crossed, did you get it?



Nope.  I got a red train station and...

*shudder*

_Oranges._


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I really want either Marshal or Julian as my Smug villager, but of course, both are Tier 1's. I don't know if I can justify spending so much TBT on them... >.<


----------



## Kit

fenris said:


> Zucker isn't a sweet, though...  he's a piece of takoyaki.
> 
> Maybe Biskit would be a good lazy for you?  Or Joey...  he looks kind of like a marshmallow Peep.
> 
> Edit:  Just realized they were replying to Kit, but my point still stands.


Biskit is a really cute name but i'd prefer Goldie>Biskit, even though Goldie is a normal not a lazy ahahah


----------



## fenris

ItsMilkypink said:


> I really want either Marshal or Julian as my Smug villager, but of course, both are Tier 1's. I don't know if I can justify spending so much TBT on them... >.<



It's really not that hard to get more TBT.  Alternately, have you had your first smug move in yet?  You could just reset for one of them.


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> How about: Merengue- cake, Bluebear- gummy bear, Lolly- lollipop, Zucker- dessert?, Coco- coconut, Apple- apple, Marshal- marshmellow, Tia- teapot, Sprinkle-ice cream and Cherry- cherry?
> 
> Also once my fruits grown, you can have the fruit you need!



Probably won't be getting Bluebear as Rosie is gonna be my blueberry association, if that makes any sense lol
I'm considering Marshal, Zucker, Cherry/or maybe cookie, & coco ^_^


----------



## ItsMilkypink

fenris said:


> It's really not that hard to get more TBT.  Alternately, have you had your first smug move in yet?  You could just reset for one of them.



Like, plot reset? Yeah, I hate plot resetting, lol. And I guess you're right about it not being hard to earn TBT. I've earned 150 - 200TBT in the past few weeks!!


----------



## mintellect

Yuka isn't the most aesthetically pleasing villager (nicer than most of my others, though) but she's really nice to me. She gave me wallpaper for free the first time I talked to her after introducing myself.
And my mom sent me a marshmallow chair today, one of my favorite pieces of furniture. Thanks mom.


----------



## Squidward

Diancie Rose said:


> Yuka isn't the most aesthetically pleasing villager (nicer than most of my others, though) but she's really nice to me. She gave me wallpaper for free the first time I talked to her after introducing myself.
> And my mom sent me a marshmallow chair today, one of my favorite pieces of furniture. Thanks mom.



She's cute to me! I haven't met her, though.


----------



## Khaelis

January 3rd - Day 3

Today's stuff:
- Skye is moving in tomorrow!
- Some hybrids grew! One purple and one orange rose. Going to get hybrid red roses off them to work on blue roses. 
- Bought 200 Turnips @ 90 Bells each. Hoping to make a little profit with them. 
- I got my Approval Rating to 100%!
- Got the rest of the fruit I was missing! Got hold of some apples, pears and cherries.
- Chief and Elise were asking me to do A LOT of stuff for them, but I didn't mind.
- Caught a few more fish for the museum. 


Some pics:

Skye's plot. My house is just to the right off screen.

View attachment 160824

100% Approval Rating! Woo! 

View attachment 160825


----------



## Squidward

*January 3rd
*

Paid off my second loan
100% rating
Got most of the fruit
First hybrids!
That's about it I'm a slow loser lol


----------



## Monforte

I have pears, send me a message if you want to visit and take some. Also, my 1/1 challenge blog is http://newmidas.tumblr.com/, please add me to the list, Kit!


----------



## Squidward

Monforte said:


> I have pears, send me a message if you want to visit and take some. Also, my 1/1 challenge blog is http://newmidas.tumblr.com/, please add me to the list, Kit!



I followed you!


----------



## Mycaruba

Day 3 update in Ilia

- Did all the usual stuff (fossils, rocks, etc - although messed up the money rock and got like 2k only 
- Got 100% on my development permit!
- Redd was in town yesterday and I donated the painting today, so a step closer to the second floor and cafe
- Annalise (NOT Annalis'a', I got them confused) moved in, and she's actually quite a well designed animal, she's pretty cool

- Rizzo realised his mistake of copying "Cheepers" from Twiggy and asked to change it lol
- Twiggy was acting weird again
- Maple is cute as ever
- Erik and Mac visited my house within 5 minutes of each other, they're up to something 

All in all a Good day!


----------



## Monforte

Squidward said:


> I followed you!



I followed you back! Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Mairmalade

Mycaruba said:


> Day 3 update in Ilia
> 
> - Did all the usual stuff (fossils, rocks, etc - although messed up the money rock and got like 2k only
> - Got 100% on my development permit!
> - Redd was in town yesterday and I donated the painting today, so a step closer to the second floor and cafe
> - Annalise (NOT Annalis'a', I got them confused) moved in, and she's actually quite a well designed animal, she's pretty cool
> 
> - Rizzo realised his mistake of copying "Cheepers" from Twiggy and asked to change it lol
> - Twiggy was acting weird again
> - Maple is cute as ever
> - Erik and Mac visited my house within 5 minutes of each other, they're up to something
> 
> All in all a Good day!



Lucky grab on the painting! I hope Redd visits Tea soon.


----------



## Zanessa

Follow my inspiration blog to get inspired for your town. 

I got up to 55% approval. Guess tomorrow will be 100%.


----------



## Mothership

Day 3 in Moonvale

Nothing  exciting happened. Just the usual fossil hunting, rock bashing and flower watering. Beardo moved in. He's....ummmm....interesting to look at 

Got my approval rating to 100% and met Tortimer at the dock. Benjamin visited my house and stayed quite a while. Tis kinda annoying when they do that.

Will enact the Beautiful Town Ordinance tomorrow.


----------



## X2k5a7y

-snip-


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Well, I got enough money to upgrade my house, but as soon as I went to go pay it off I realized Nook Homes was closed. -.-

I got my approval rating up to 65%. 

I will do more tomorrow. ^.^


----------



## SensaiGallade

To finish Day 3...

-I caught some new fish
-Caught TWO Oarfish luckily!
-Got 100% approval rate

Tomorrow Tortimer should come and if I'm lucky, Leif's may start construction. Also...

I am proud to announce that I have finished the spreadsheet of all the bug, fish and sea creatures details! It is a Google Drive spreadsheet that you can make a copy of and keep a record of all the stuff you catch! It includes all the details of all bugs, fish and sea creatures! I have PM'd Kit about it being posted on the front of the thread and I am waiting for a reply. Once I get a reply and if the answers a yes, it will become available for everyone to use!


----------



## Monforte

I need cherries! Can someone help me? I can give pears in return!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Monforte said:


> I need cherries! Can someone help me? I can give pears in return!



When my cherry trees grow, (Isabelle gave me three cherries), you can have some!


----------



## Camillion

Newslate Update:
Meteor shower tonight, got to wish on a star!
Stringfish found after an hour of hunting
800k raised on the island so I think I'll be good for a while ;w;


----------



## Monforte

Camillion said:


> Newslate Update:
> Meteor shower tonight, got to wish on a star!
> Stringfish found after an hour of hunting
> 800k raised on the island so I think I'll be good for a while ;w;



How did you get the island so soon?


----------



## Mairmalade

Monforte said:


> How did you get the island so soon?



Might be possible depending on timezone? To my knowledge it would have to go:

10K paid day one. Tent gone day two. Paid for first house expansion day two with it being complete on day three. Talk to Tortimer on day three and have the island available on day four.

Been awhile, though.


----------



## Bjork

Finally got 100% approval.

I started yesterday and got stuck at 63%, but came back the next day and was at 100%, so that was nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also o'hare is ADORABLE


----------



## Venn

As for me poll goes for which Snooty I should have, Willow has taken the lead!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> As for me poll goes for which Snooty I should have, Willow has taken the lead!



Whitney over Willow!


----------



## fenris

Venice said:


> As for me poll goes for which Snooty I should have, Willow has taken the lead!



I think Willow is very cute!  I like sheep quite a lot.


----------



## Jtex

If anyone is having trouble with the Development permit, just grab an inventory full of flowers, replant them and water them. Grab them again and relocate them and repeat the process. It is a grind but it works.


----------



## fenris

I've finally picked my dreamies!  I've got a few doubts about how well Hazel fits with the rest...  but oh my god I love her cute little unibrow and her cinnamon bun tail.  ;^;

All that remains is to actually _make_ my town...  If only Rover would grace me with a good map.


----------



## Jtex

What are the qualities as a "good" map? Sounds like preference to me. Also it's like, day 3 so Rover is definitely trolling you.


----------



## Monforte

fenris said:


> I've finally picked my dreamies!  I've got a few doubts about how well Hazel fits with the rest...  but oh my god I love her cute little unibrow and her cinnamon bun tail.  ;^;
> 
> All that remains is to actually _make_ my town...  If only Rover would grace me with a good map.



I have Diana in my main town, if she decides to move I'll gift her to you! She's not one of my dreamies and was supposed to stay only temporarily anyway.


----------



## fenris

Jtex said:


> What are the qualities as a "good" map? Sounds like preference to me. Also it's like, day 3 so Rover is definitely trolling you.



It is just a matter of preference, really...  I was using "good map" as shorthand for "a map that suits my criteria."

What I'm looking for:

-lots of ponds (for more fireflies in summer, because that's when I want to set my dream address)
-apples, peaches, or cherries
-triangle patterned grass (so that the snow will be star-patterned)
-s shaped river
-private beach
-long vertical stretch of beach
-south facing waterfall
-blue or brown train station
-good distance between Re-Tail, plaza, and town hall; Re-Tail preferably close to the beach

Some of these things are less critical than others...  I'd take a town with a small number of ponds or a different grass pattern of it fit my other criteria.  Also, it's only day 1 for me, as I started late.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monforte said:


> I have Diana in my main town, if she decides to move I'll gift her to you! She's not one of my dreamies and was supposed to stay only temporarily anyway.



omg thank you, that is so sweet of you!!  ;^;


----------



## Mothership

@ fenris..if you want star snow then you need circle grass

Annnd did quite a bit of fishing tonight in Moonvale. It's so cute when the villagers clap for you when you catch something  Although it's not so cute when they clap after I caught trash


----------



## fenris

Mothership said:


> @ fenris..if you want star snow then you need circle grass
> 
> Annnd did quite a bit of fishing tonight in Moonvale. It's so cute when the villagers clap for you when you catch something  Although it's not so cute when they clap after I caught trash



Huh.  The wiki said triangle grass would produce star snow.  Weird.

Either way, this time of year, I'll be seeing snow rather than grass anyway, so it'll be easy to find what I want.


----------



## davroslek

I made a perfect snowboy yesterday in Farebury! I also saw Merengue hanging out with Apollo at his house (so cute). I also payed off my first house payment of 39,800 Bells. : )


----------



## SensaiGallade

davroslek said:


> I made a perfect snowboy yesterday in Farebury! I also saw Merengue hanging out with Apollo at his house (so cute). I also payed off my first house payment of 39,800 Bells. : )



May I have Merengue?...


----------



## davroslek

SensaiGallade said:


> May I have Merengue?...


Yes! I will let you know when she asks to move out. : )


----------



## SensaiGallade

davroslek said:


> Yes! I will let you know when she asks to move out. : )



Thank you so much...


----------



## davroslek

SensaiGallade said:


> Thank you so much...


You're welcome~


----------



## fenris

I think I've got my map.  It's not perfect...  there's only one pond, the snow isn't star-shaped, and the train station is red (ick).

But the native fruit is peaches, and Chief, one of my favorites from Matcha 2.0, is one of my starters...  not only that, but his house is right above the private beach, next to the spot where I want to put mine.  Lolly is another one...  she was one of my starters in Matcha 2.0, and I adopted her out to a friend and wound up bonding with her while visiting said friend's town.

Needless to say, if I keep this map (I'm strongly considering it), my dreamie list will be getting some alterations.


----------



## Khaelis

fenris said:


> I think I've got my map.  It's not perfect...  there's only one pond, the snow isn't star-shaped, and the train station is red (ick).
> 
> But the native fruit is peaches, and Chief, one of my favorites from Matcha 2.0, is one of my starters...  not only that, but his house is right above the private beach, next to the spot where I want to put mine.  Lolly is another one...  she was one of my starters in Matcha 2.0, and I adopted her out to a friend and wound up bonding with her while visiting said friend's town.
> 
> Needless to say, if I keep this map (I'm strongly considering it), my dreamie list will be getting some alterations.



Haha, my current map had some stuff to be desired, but I kept it because it had Chief as well, and it wasn't that bad of a map. XD


----------



## Squidward

fenris said:


> I think I've got my map.  It's not perfect...  there's only one pond, the snow isn't star-shaped, and the train station is red (ick).
> 
> But the native fruit is peaches, and Chief, one of my favorites from Matcha 2.0, is one of my starters...  not only that, but his house is right above the private beach, next to the spot where I want to put mine.  Lolly is another one...  she was one of my starters in Matcha 2.0, and I adopted her out to a friend and wound up bonding with her while visiting said friend's town.
> 
> Needless to say, if I keep this map (I'm strongly considering it), my dreamie list will be getting some alterations.



You should post a picture if you have one!


----------



## Khaelis

Woke up super early (like 3AM early) and did some fishing. Finally found a Stringfish.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Spend the last hour grinding to get a wetsuit. But now, FINALLY, I have one!!


----------



## Khaelis

ItsMilkypink said:


> Spend the last hour grinding to get a wetsuit. But now, FINALLY, I have one!!



I don't even have the island unlocked yet.. ;~;


----------



## Squidward

Mira is moving to my town.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Khaelis said:


> I don't even have the island unlocked yet.. ;~;



You have to pay off the second loan to get it, I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Mira is moving to my town.



Ooh, lucky! I think Mira's adorable >.<


----------



## SensaiGallade

Felicity is moving in tomorrow! Also only have 2 more fish to get for January!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I've decided that I'm going to try and get Marshal, even though he's stupidly expensive >.<


----------



## Monforte

Shep is moving out from my main town, in case anyone's interested!


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> I've decided that I'm going to try and get Marshal, even though he's stupidly expensive >.<



Did I have it lucky?


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> Did I have it lucky?



Extremely! I've never, ever had him in any of my towns, and I'm a reset addict. To get him as your *first* move-in is pretty impressive. I've found a couple of free cycling towns, but the competition's gonna be tight, considering this is Marshal we're talking about. :/


----------



## Khaelis

SensaiGallade said:


> Did I have it lucky?



He's incredibly popular here. He's very expensive and tends to get adopted very, very, veeeeeeeeery quickly.



Anyways, it appears that *Phil* will be moving to Karakusa. Made a new character to check for plots and I spotted Phil's plot.. on my dang hybrids. Thank God I didn't load my Mayor.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

It's around 6:50 AM in the morning for me and I have to go to school, and none of the stores will be open and most of my villagers are not going to be up. I'll go on but I won't be able to make much progress towards the approval rating xD


----------



## Khaelis

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It's around 6:50 AM in the morning for me and I have to go to school, and none of the stores will be open and most of my villagers are not going to be up. I'll go on but I won't be able to make much progress towards the approval rating xD



Hehe. I have the joys of being an adult. 

No school for meeeeeeee.


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It's around 6:50 AM in the morning for me and I have to go to school, and none of the stores will be open and most of my villagers are not going to be up. I'll go on but I won't be able to make much progress towards the approval rating xD



I feel you. I'm in school tomorrow.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Khaelis said:


> Hehe. I have the joys of being an adult.
> 
> No school for meeeeeeee.


Ahh so lucky. >.< It doesn't help that my class is horrible. 



Does anyone need Peaches?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Khaelis said:


> Hehe. I have the joys of being an adult.
> 
> No school for meeeeeeee.



I'm lucky in a way. I'm in my last year of school!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm lucky in a way. I'm in my last year of school!



>.<


I've still got school for a while....lucky me (not)


My house plot was Canberra. Ehh, she's alright. I actually like her, even though a lot of people think she's ugly.


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> >.<
> 
> 
> I've still got school for a while....lucky me (not)
> 
> 
> My house plot was Canberra. Ehh, she's alright. I actually like her, even though a lot of people think she's ugly.



Felicity has plotted an ok spot. Not really fond of her. She's open for grabs same with all my other villagers (Except Marshal he's mine...)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

My approval rating is 85%.....


Almost there.


----------



## Khaelis

SensaiGallade said:


> Felicity has plotted an ok spot. Not really fond of her. She's open for grabs same with all my other villagers (Except Marshal he's mine...)



Phil's plotted for me, thankfully I'm plot resetting any potential new villagers to prevent them from plotting on important spots, AKA my hybrids, which he's done three times so far. <_<


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Khaelis said:


> Phil's plotted for me, thankfully I'm plot resetting any potential new villagers to prevent them from plotting on important spots, AKA my hybrids, which he's done three times so far. <_<



I'm just gonna keep my hybrids on the beach until I figure out exactly where I'm going to put them.


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I'm just gonna keep my hybrids on the beach until I figure out exactly where I'm going to put them.



I'm doing that too


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

My bingo number for the day is 45 if anyone needs it.


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My bingo number for the day is 45 if anyone needs it.



I need 45!


----------



## Khaelis

Phil hasn't moved his plot from the same location three times in a row.. I haven't loaded my Mayor yet. Am I just getting unlucky? He's plotted on the worst spot possible..

Edit: Yeah, I just got really unlucky. Had me worried there, Phil..


----------



## tearypastel

hey everybody!
i made my town on the first, i have just been too busy to post in this thread. mayor phoenix of toy. my town is like playroom themed, very colorful. would you mind adding me to the post? thanks!!
i'll share pics of my mayor and map soon (when my sister stops playing on my 3ds lmao)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> I need 45!



Alright! When can you come?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just built another Snowman, and it's number of the day is 15! So I have Snowman with 45 and 15! If anyone needs these numbers please let me know!


----------



## davroslek

My newest villager is Sylvia! She is an uchi kangaroo and she will arrive tomorrow. I also got my first gold nugget and a snowman clock. AND, since I was playing when it became 6 AM, I actually had Tortimer talk to me right outside my house. Which I've never seen! XD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

It's nice that Nookling Junction opens at 8:00am, which gives me 10 minutes to go in! xD

My approval rating is at 95%. Almost!!!


I got a fortune cookie and I got a Toad Hat!


That is all I will be playing for the morning. When I'm back from school, my hope is to pay off my house loan and get to 100% approval rating!


----------



## Squidward

tearypastel said:


> hey everybody!
> i made my town on the first, i have just been too busy to post in this thread. mayor phoenix of toy. my town is like playroom themed, very colorful. would you mind adding me to the post? thanks!!
> i'll share pics of my mayor and map soon (when my sister stops playing on my 3ds lmao)



Can't wait to see it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My approval rating is 85%.....
> 
> 
> Almost there.



You can do ittt!


----------



## Trundle

I'm at uni for like 4 hours but once I'm home I'm going to figure out if I have a new move in. I'll have the island and my second bridge will be done today


----------



## MayorBlueRose

just doing the usual stuff today. 
Payed off my Campsite so that will be built tomorrow.

Paula seems to be moving in, right where i want my cafe to go fml. but im too lazy to plot reset so she might go. XD


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I need advice on where to put my campsite. Here's a picture of my map, Grizzly moved in on the right side of the lake.


----------



## Squidward

ItsMilkypink said:


> I need advice on where to put my campsite. Here's a picture of my map, Grizzly moved in on the right side of the lake.
> 
> View attachment 160920



This is a gorgeous map! Unfortunately I'm horrible at placing things...


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Squidward said:


> This is a gorgeous map! Unfortunately I'm horrible at placing things...



Thank you! It took at *least* 20 resets to get this map. It has a blue train station and apples as the native fruit


----------



## Soigne

I got 100% approval rating this morning! And Cheri has plot her house in the corner of my town.


----------



## Khaelis

ItsMilkypink said:


> I need advice on where to put my campsite. Here's a picture of my map, Grizzly moved in on the right side of the lake.
> 
> View attachment 160920



My best suggestion:

View attachment 160921


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> I need advice on where to put my campsite. Here's a picture of my map, Grizzly moved in on the right side of the lake.
> 
> View attachment 160920



Why not put it in the very bottom right corner by the cliff? My town is very similar to yours and I wanna place my campsite in the corner. You can have it as a secluded area with lots of plants, trees and other pwp's such as benches and other seats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need help with my town too. Idk where to plot the caf?, police station and my dreamies. I also want a children park and other nature places.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Khaelis said:


> My best suggestion:
> 
> View attachment 160921



Oh... Umm... That's where I put my house XD. (awkward...)


----------



## Khaelis

ItsMilkypink said:


> Oh... Umm... That's where I put my house XD. (awkward...)



Oooh. Uh.. the area near Re-Tail, near the cliff, would also work.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> I need advice on where to put my campsite. Here's a picture of my map, Grizzly moved in on the right side of the lake.
> 
> View attachment 160920



Or how about here?


----------



## Venn

Would anyone here mind holding a couple of things for me while I restart?
The items are:
A Golden Axe
3 Villager Pictures
Zodiac Set (New Year's)
and some Carnations
and an ABD.

I have Pears if anyone needs them, and some extra Carnations if anyone wants them to, if you would like to help.


----------



## Hamsterific

Things that have happened in Old Oak:

- Rod moved in
- Phoebe has a plot (in the place I wanted to put my cafe, grrr!)
- Got my development permit
- Set up a bridge PWP
- Planted apples and a pear (still need peaches and oranges)

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Venice - I can do it.


----------



## Venn

Hamsterific said:


> Things that have happened in Old Oak:
> 
> - Rod moved in
> - Phoebe has a plot (in the place I wanted to put my cafe, grrr!)
> - Got my development permit
> - Set up a bridge PWP
> - Planted apples and a pear (still need peaches and oranges)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @ Venice - I can do it.



Great! Adding your FC now


----------



## SensaiGallade

Which bridge for a nature town? Suspension, Brick or Wooden?


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> Which bridge for a nature town? Suspension, Brick or Wooden?



Wooden Bridge, I have seen some nice nature towns with those.


----------



## Squidward

SensaiGallade said:


> Which bridge for a nature town? Suspension, Brick or Wooden?



I like suspension for a nature town and wooden is ok
Brick no!


----------



## Hamsterific

Venice said:


> Great! Adding your FC now



Adding you and opening in a moment.

Could I take some of your pears?


----------



## Venn

Hamsterific said:


> Adding you and opening in a moment.
> 
> Could I take some of your pears?



Sure, Ill grab some now!


----------



## Hamsterific

Venice said:


> Sure, Ill grab some now!



Thanks, gate's open!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> Wooden Bridge, I have seen some nice nature towns with those.


 
I was thinking the wooden too for matching with the zen town hall and train station

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> I like suspension for a nature town and wooden is ok
> Brick no!



So either suspension or wooden then?


----------



## Venn

And the restart starts now!
-currently talking to Rover-

- - - Post Merge - - -

-still talking to Rover-

- - - Post Merge - - -

As of 11:48 I have found a town, details to come later!


----------



## Mothership

This morning in Moonvale I:

Plot reset for an uchi or a snooty and stopped when Paula popped up in a good spot. I like her and she'll match up well with Beardo.

Found all the fossils, watered all the flowers, talked to all the villagers.
Helped Puddles patch up her fight with Benjamin by delivering her gift to him.
Visited Rudy's house.
Got my Permit, so I set up the Beautiful Town Ordinance and chose a spot for a new suspension bridge.

Still need to earn another $25, 000 to pay off the bridge and build my snowperson, so I'll get to work on those after I eat lunch.

I'll probably go to the Island tonight and work on earning enough medals for a wetsuit (ugh...takes forever because ol' Torty is a cheapskate w medals  ). I'll catch bugs and fish while I'm there but I don't plan on using that as my main income source. Makes things way too easy, imo.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Blargh. Cheddar is moving in...That makes three mice. I like them, but...I would rather have a variety... 
So, I may or may not be resetting my town...I don't know, as of yet.


----------



## Squidward

SensaiGallade said:


> I was thinking the wooden too for matching with the zen town hall and train station
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> So either suspension or wooden then?



Yep, whichever you like better! I think wooden is more like a fairytale park themed and suspension is more old and foresty themed. c:


----------



## Venn

While I wait for Hamster to open the gates to get back my items, here are the details.
Town Hall/Train Station: Brown
Native Fruit: Apple
Circle Snow, whatever that means for Grass

Villagers:
Nate
Caroline
Willow (woot)
Truffles
Apollo

What I have done so far:
Grabbed all the apples and sold them along with the Zodiac Monkey I got from Isabelle for more than 5,000 bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -

CREATED THE PERFECT SNOWMAM!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

As my island is open i managed to go there for a bit before i had to go back out again, and guess what? They had the wet suit there!!
Now i can start on diving and such and managed to get 40 medals to buy it! Whoop! Roll on after 7pm where all the decient bugs are to add to the bug collecting book to!


----------



## Bjork

Shari is moving in! <3

So far so good, all of my neighbors, aside from Annalise (damn you annalise) have moved in into PERFECT spots! Now, just a bit of plot resetting later on and I'll be good to go!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Day 4 so far...

Felicity the cat is moving in tomorrow



Got some new hybrids...



Tortimer came to visit!



Done the usual daily stuff as well as able to set up ordinances and build PWP's. I've enacted the wealthy town for now!


----------



## Khaelis

Keeping an eye on my Turnip prices. So far my AM price was 91 and my PM price was 123 for Monday. 

Pretty sure I have either the small spike pattern or random pattern.


----------



## SensaiGallade

MayorBlueRose said:


> As my island is open i managed to go there for a bit before i had to go back out again, and guess what? They had the wet suit there!!
> Now i can start on diving and such and managed to get 40 medals to buy it! Whoop! Roll on after 7pm where all the decient bugs are to add to the bug collecting book to!



It's actually 5pm the beetles come around.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

SensaiGallade said:


> It's actually 5pm the beetles come around.



huh! i always read it was 7pm!
But thanks though! Im generally on after 7 and they're all about then


----------



## X2k5a7y

MayorBlueRose said:


> huh! i always read it was 7pm!
> But thanks though! Im generally on after 7 and they're all about then



I think it's actually 4 when they come around. The only problem is there is a certain number of bugs that can be on the island at one time. So, you have to chase all of the grasshoppers off of the island or catch them, along with the tiger beetles and wharf roaches. It's easier later on, when there's only the Emperor butterfly, aside from the beetles.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

X2k5a7y said:


> I think it's actually 4 when they come around. The only problem is there is a certain number of bugs that can be on the island at one time. So, you have to chase all of the grasshoppers off of the island or catch them, along with the tiger beetles and wharf roaches. It's easier later on, when there's only the Emperor butterfly, aside from the beetles.



Yeah, on other games after getting all the earlier bugs and such i used to cut the trees down on the little island and remove bushes so the rarer bugs would spawn and that works!


----------



## Venn

*Day 1 Summary:*
Rode the Train In
Talked to Rover
Found a pretty decent town.
Natie fruits are apple, snow are circles.

Collected all the apples, sold them, except for Perfect Apple.
Sold the Monkey Isabelle gave me.
Collected Fossils, donated them.
Bough Shovel and Fishing Rod.

Gave me down payment to Nook.

Off to start Day 2... after some lunch!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Can I visit someone's island for bug catching?


----------



## fenris

I am awake, I've done some chores, and now I need to begin the process of time-traveling one day at a time while resetting for dreamies, or at least villagers I can sell for some TBT or adopt out.  Fingers crossed.

ETA:  I'd like to note that I'm going to stop TTing once my date and time in-game match the real world date and time.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Has anyone got any perfect apples going spare? I only need one. Phoebe decided to move in and destroy my perfect apple tree, which hadn't grown any fruit yet. Fml.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Has anyone got any perfect apples going spare? I only need one. Phoebe decided to move in and destroy my perfect apple tree, which hadn't grown any fruit yet. Fml.



I can give you one once my tree grows!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> I can give you one once my tree grows!



Thank you!! 
Side note: I've made a tiny little hybrid garden, trying to breed myself some purple roses. I've planted them like this:
xoxox
oxoxo
xoxox   X=Flower   O=Empty

How do you guys plant your hybrid gardens? Does the orientation make a difference?


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Thank you!!
> Side note: I've made a tiny little hybrid garden, trying to breed myself some purple roses. I've planted them like this:
> xoxox
> oxoxo
> xoxox   X=Flower   O=Empty
> 
> How do you guys plant your hybrid gardens? Does the orientation make a difference?



I just slam em next to each other and water each flower twice.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

ARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!! Just missed out on 100% original Marshal - FOR FREE - by seconds. *SECONDS!* Kill me ;-;.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> ARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!! Just missed out on 100% original Marshal - FOR FREE - by seconds. *SECONDS!* Kill me ;-;.



Ik I seen. I seen it and was going to post that you were looking for Marshal and notify you but I was too late...


----------



## fenris

ItsMilkypink said:


> ARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!! Just missed out on 100% original Marshal - FOR FREE - by seconds. *SECONDS!* Kill me ;-;.



Awww, that sucks.    But he's in high enough demand that another will come up soon, so don't fret too much, okay?


----------



## ItsMilkypink

fenris said:


> Awww, that sucks.    But he's in high enough demand that another will come up soon, so don't fret too much, okay?



Ahh, just got a PM from her saying she's using a Powersave to dupe him or something. I'm completely against cheating and stuff, so I'm actually pretty happy that I didn't get him, in a way.


----------



## Venn

Does anyone have a good way to keep track of available fishes and bugs?


----------



## fenris

ItsMilkypink said:


> Ahh, just got a PM from her saying she's using a Powersave to dupe him or something. I'm completely against cheating and stuff, so I'm actually pretty happy that I didn't get him, in a way.



Yikes.  Yeah, definitely for the best.  You'll get him eventually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Does anyone have a good way to keep track of available fishes and bugs?



If you've got an iPhone, there's an app I use called "Guide for Animal Crossing NL."

It's free, and you can use it to keep track of critters you've caught, items you've catalogued, PWPs you've unlocked, and what villagers you have (and when their birthdays are), among other things.  It might be available for other phones, but I'm not sure.  Search the app store for "acnl guide" and you'll find it.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> Does anyone have a good way to keep track of available fishes and bugs?



I actually do! Yesterday I created a Google Drive spreadsheet with all the details of all bugs, fish and sea creatures! I really want everyone to use it so I pm'd Kit and asked him to give his thoughts as well as post it on the threads front page but I haven't got a reply yet... I'm hoping to get a reply soon though.


----------



## Venn

fenris said:


> Yikes.  Yeah, definitely for the best.  You'll get him eventually.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got an iPhone, there's an app I use called "Guide for Animal Crossing NL."
> 
> It's free, and you can use it to keep track of critters you've caught, items you've catalogued, PWPs you've unlocked, and what villagers you have (and when their birthdays are), among other things.  It might be available for other phones, but I'm not sure.  Search the app store for "acnl guide" and you'll find it.



I'll look into that!



SensaiGallade said:


> I actually do! Yesterday I created a Google Drive spreadsheet with all the details of all bugs, fish and sea creatures! I really want everyone to use it so I pm'd Kit and asked him to give his thoughts as well as post it on the threads front page but I haven't got a reply yet... I'm hoping to get a reply soon though.



I'd like to see this


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> I'll look into that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see this



The link for the original spreadsheet is on Kit's messages. Go check it out!


----------



## fenris

Boy, the game _really_ wants me to have Rocket.  She's come up a lot in my resetting.

I'm gonna take a lunch break here in a minute and then maybe play some Fallout 4 for a while.  Don't want to drive myself crazy with this.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Here's the link!


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> Here's the link!



It asked for permission, so I requested access.
I used an very old email btw..


----------



## Khaelis

ItsMilkypink said:


> Thank you!!
> Side note: I've made a tiny little hybrid garden, trying to breed myself some purple roses. I've planted them like this:
> xoxox
> oxoxo
> xoxox   X=Flower   O=Empty
> 
> How do you guys plant your hybrid gardens? Does the orientation make a difference?



I tend to do mine like so:

oxooxoo
ooxooxo
oxooxoo
ooxooxo

The placement doesn't really matter too much, but the above placement does give them the most possible spots to grow, if I'm correct, that is.

Good luck on the hybrids! I'm working on blue roses already. Still need one more hybrid red rose, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> It asked for permission, so I requested access.
> I used an very old email btw..



http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/today 

I use this. Very useful. Updates hourly and tells you what is currently available for catch.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> It asked for permission, so I requested access.
> I used an very old email btw..



Okay accepted your request! How do you make it so it's available for everyone?


----------



## Azura

I'm four days late, but I ended up doing this challenge on accident kind of... A little story here, when I was playing my 3ds it was about 11:00 before the New Year and I noticed the time on my DS was off saying I was a minute into the new year so I fixed it and when I revisited my town everyone said I was gone for a year, Sylvia already moved in, Vladimir moved, and weeds were everywhere so I was confused, then realized I didn't fix the date so I time traveled, and I didn't want to play in a town I time traveled in so I just simply started the whole thing over, I was very irrated but I did reset before then when my break started soooo I didn't lose years of progress.... Uh, I'll just post the progress I've made so far.


Spoiler:  First three days



Mayor name and town name I kept 
Name: Rey Town Name: Sodosopa Fruit: Cherry
My starting villagers:
Baabara, Bettina, Lucky, Vladimir (The irony), and Bill
The first day I made the town was a pain since the Town Hall was closed, I made a perfect Snowmam and got the entire Ice Set and made my money that way, luckly the Nookling place had a Net. I caught all the bugs I could (Mole Cricket, pill bug, and Bee)  to donate, have yet to see a Bagworm and I can't catch a dung beetle to save a life. So much salt about the town hall being closed. Oh and Chrissy made her plot as well. 

Day two, I breezed through all of Isabelle's advice and my house was built. I made bank off of Snowmam and bought all these things for my house, new fence, roof and such but I waited to Upgrade (As in I forgot how to till yesterday)  and caught a bunch of stuff to donate, donated all my fossils. I made Snowboy and he told me off on making him imperfectly. I also paid off my entire house loan as well as buying a bunch of upgrades. Also 100% approval rating! 

Third day I didn't do much, upgraded my house finally, Tortimer came and I talked to him, Julian made his plot, and I basically played to get my clothes, fossils, water flowers, get money rock, then didn't play as I was busy the rest the day.



Today I get my Island access though and plan to work on the mermaid set since I have the roof already.


----------



## mayortash

Caught a stringfish! Donated it immediately. Also caught a centipede and a few fish I was missing. Bill has plotted and will be moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Venn

Day 2 Summary:
Isabelle told me to visit her at town hall.
Talked to Caroline and visited Katrina to get a fortune.
Got a good fortune 
Starting Permit is 17…….
Sent Mail, Did Shopping
Checked Out new House…
Created a Snowtyke
Found that Muffy is moving in near my house…
Talked to Willow, she gave me clothes…
Caught a Pillbug, Donated to Museum..
Donated Fossils
Did some fishing, donated and sold them.
Paid off first loan..
Permit now at 60%


----------



## Amilee

aaaah i want deirdre so badly why is this so hard.
plot resetting is a pain QQ
thanks kit for adding me to the blog list! 
i feel like i miss a lot on here because i can only visit the forum on mobile right now <_<


----------



## Rasp

Hey all! Does anyone have apples? Carmen wants one 

Also pears grew back in my town and I'm going to give them away to fellow 1/1 challengers who need them (just ask!)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> Day 2 Summary:
> Isabelle told me to visit her at town hall.
> Talked to Caroline and visited Katrina to get a fortune.
> Got a good fortune
> Starting Permit is 17…….
> Sent Mail, Did Shopping
> Checked Out new House…
> Created a Snowtyke
> Found that Muffy is moving in near my house…
> Talked to Willow, she gave me clothes…
> Caught a Pillbug, Donated to Museum..
> Donated Fossils
> Did some fishing, donated and sold them.
> Paid off first loan..
> Permit now at 60%



What do you think of the spreadsheet?


----------



## X2k5a7y

fenris said:


> Boy, the game _really_ wants me to have Rocket.  She's come up a lot in my resetting.
> 
> I'm gonna take a lunch break here in a minute and then maybe play some Fallout 4 for a while.  Don't want to drive myself crazy with this.



Lol. When I was trying to find a town, it kept giving me Beau, then Bam, then PomPom. One of those were in almost every town, for a while. At one point, it was Bam Beau, Fauna and Diana. It was ridiculous, lol.


----------



## Camillion

I got so much done today omg ;u;
Got a wetsuit
Paid for beautiful town ordinance
Paid off campsite
Went to Crazy Redd's who had two real paintings today (hate it when that happens >:U)
Got my hair done at a friend's town
Unlocked intermediate island tours
I did start a tad early (8pm Dec 31st I believe?) as I wanted to see the fireworks and was able to pay off the first loan that night with a Marlin I found ;3


----------



## Trundle

I'm getting an ugly penguin in my town so I'm just going to ignore her until she leaves, which will be a little while. She's in a pretty meh spot too. 

I've been growing black roses primarily, I'm going to rush a perfect town and let 'em wilt. This is how I'm growing. 







Honestly, this is the optimal pattern if I remember correctly if you're only trying to water a specific patch. If you want a specific flower, only water that patch, and you're very likely to get hybrids. I'm not even focusing and I have 4-5 hybrids so far.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> I need 45!



Do you still need??


Just got back from a horrible day at school. Will be playing again shortly to try to make me feel better.


----------



## Trundle

Also, I have nearly all the fruit grown back in from when I planted (except pears, my sister sold them all because they were on premium haha). If you need some, let me know. I will be on for a little more today.


----------



## SensaiGallade

May I visit somebodies island for bug catching?


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> What do you think of the spreadsheet?



It looks good! I think I'll use it!
The / marks means "active during month" right?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Trundle said:


> Also, I have nearly all the fruit grown back in from when I planted (except pears, my sister sold them all because they were on premium haha). If you need some, let me know. I will be on for a little more today.



I need every fruit except peaches and cherries! May I come to get some?


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Do you still need??
> 
> 
> Just got back from a horrible day at school. Will be playing again shortly to try to make me feel better.



Aww hope everything's okay!


----------



## Trundle

And Amelia just suggested a police station! Faster than I thought would happen


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> It looks good! I think I'll use it!
> The / marks means "active during month" right?



Yup it does! I've been using it and I've realised it's very helpful in tracking what bugs and fish there is available in the month. I've only got the pop eyed goldfish as well as an ant, fly, dung beetle and wharf roach left to catch!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> Aww hope everything's okay!



Yea. I will be fine. 


Do you still need the number for Bingo?


----------



## Trundle




----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea. I will be fine.
> 
> 
> Do you still need the number for Bingo?



What number do you have? Also can you visit the island?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> What number do you have? Also can you visit the island?



Sorry I can't visit the island yet!!


I had number 45. You told me earlier in the thread that you needed it.


----------



## Squidward

Trundle said:


>



This is so nice lol!


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Sorry I can't visit the island yet!!
> 
> 
> I had number 45. You told me earlier in the thread that you needed it.



Yup I do need it! I have number 20 if you wanna come to mine.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> Yup I do need it! I have number 20 if you wanna come to mine.



I don't need number 20! What's your native fruit??

I'll add your FC. Can we BFF eachother? I don't have any bffs on this town.


----------



## SensaiGallade

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I don't need number 20! What's your native fruit??
> 
> I'll add your FC. Can we BFF eachother? I don't have any bffs on this town.



My native fruit is apples but I don't have any right now  I'll add you as a bff though!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> My native fruit is apples but I don't have any right now  I'll add you as a bff though!



Alright! I added your friend code!!

When you come if you'd like some peaches, please let me know! c:

Gates are open! Town is Insanity.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Okay be there soon!


----------



## Mairmalade

Very busy day for me. Only had time to check the new villager plot and go around for fossils. Frita has her plot (not too happy about this move-in), but at least she's an Uchi so I might be able to get a few requests that I want from that personality type. 

Hopefully I can make enough bells today so that I can pay down the 30K~ bells for the next upgrade. Having the island ASAP would be reeealllyy nice. 

On that note -- the only other fruit I need are apples. My pears have grown back so I can trade apples for pears!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

SensaiGallade said:


> Okay be there soon!



Awesome!
c:


----------



## SensaiGallade

Can I go to someones island plzzzz???


----------



## Mycaruba

Diva's moving in

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Venn

Day 3 Summary:
Isabelle told me Tortimer is visiting!
Introduced myself to Muffy…
House got expanded
Morning Permit was at 75%
Did Daily Routines
Watered Flowers
Found Fossils, Donated
Created a Snowboy who hates his looks. Tried for the Father one..
Traded more snowflakes to the snowmam, really helping with bells.
Talked to Isabelle and my Permit went up t0 90%
FINALLY GOT 100%

Off to Day 4! I finally get the island and someone new will be plotting in!


----------



## Khaelis

*January 4th - Day 4*

Today's stuff:
- Introduced myself to the newest resident of Karakusa, *Skye*. 
- Found out that a new resident has plotted his home. *Phil* will be moving in tomorrow!
- Went around to do daily stuff, such as talking to my villagers and looking for today's buried fossils. 
- Built a perfect Snowmam and handed in A LOT of Snowflakes. Made a fair bit of cash!
- Paid off my first home loan! My home will be larger tomorrow!
- Caught a few more fish and bugs for the Museum. 
- Started construction on a Campsite for Karakusa! 


Campsite location marked on map with a black box:

View attachment 160966


----------



## fenris

Got Hazel plotted!  Now to move on to the next day.  Fingers crossed for Punchy or Marshal.

I should be caught up to real-world time sometime tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Yay!


----------



## Mairmalade

Nice job, Rosie!


----------



## Venn

Does anyone need 15 on their bingo card?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Mairmalade said:


> Nice job, Rosie!



Thanks!


(I'm gonna stop playing for now because Yokai Watch)


----------



## Venn

*Day 4: Today:*
Mayoral Duties Granted
Got a gift from my mother, she gave me a classic chair.
Redd came into town, got a genuine painting. Will be donating it.
Enacted Beautiful Town Ordinace
Started the Fund for a New Bridge that is well needed.
Find a new plot, Cobb is moving in.
Finished creating the snowman family with Snowman, got a bingo card.
Talked to Tyke, and he’s happy! Will be getting something in the mail tomorrow.
Got Fossils, Donated, and Donated a Centipede.
Visited the Island and did some tours, fishing, etc.

and with that, I shall be doing some donating, selling, and will be taking a break.


----------



## Mairmalade

Paid off my 39,800 home loan. Can't afford an ordinance quite yet...hopefully in the next couple days.


----------



## Locket

I was almost gonna pay off my loan. Then there were extiorior stuff I wanted

So I bought them;


----------



## Azura

I went to the Island then realized I didn't donate all my fishes to the Museum so I wasted 1,000 bells, ugh. 

I just decided to catch some of the beetles to donate back.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Alright. I decided to reset due to the mouse infestation...which sounds more horrible than it should, lol...
Anyway, I'm now Mayor Axis of Playland. (I get sick of typing the same town name and mayor name all the time. So, it tends to change frequently). 
Villagers: 
Vic (Woo! )
Annalisa  
Greta  
Peanut ^-^ 
annndddd Stitches.
Native fruit is the wonderful perfect golden butt, which means on the 2nd (since I set it to the 1st), I'll be getting cherries from Isabelle  And as a bonus, I have a blue train station ^_^


----------



## Kit

Someone PLEASE tell me your snowman has bingo number 40 I'm one spot away from a bingo 
Hello guys! I'll be reading back through.. woah, a lot that I missed
It's been suggested I start a cut-off date for new people, obviously anyone who's posted before I made this post is in.
The 7th has been suggested? Thoughts?
So yeah. School went kinda-okayish-ish. Ish. You all are lucky anyone who already had their finals, ours start on the 13th! Just what I wanted to come back to after two whole weeks!
I'm really surprised (happily surprised) at how this thread has basically EXPLODED! I never thought I'd be the one in "charge" of something this big! Thank you all so much for participating in this with me


----------



## Venn

The 7th sounds good. It would have given people enough time to decided to restart and choose maps and stuff.
--
Right now, I'm coming back just to catch some beetles for the museum and hopefully raise enough to pay off my loan and a bridge.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just made a town for this challenge, realized I have another copy. Can you add more people to the challenge, or am I to late?


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just made a town for this challenge, realized I have another copy. Can you add more people to the challenge, or am I to late?


You're not too late 
I just updated the front page with some crucial info hahah ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

So a little bit about my town today, I haven't gotten to do all that much because of my hours spent getting a certain somebody to move in...

Goldie! No picture yet but there will be one in my blog post tonight. I've already got my smug move in, wasn't I supposed to get my Uchi today? Or maybe Rosie messed up the whole thing . Anyway I started plot resetting and found out that my villager type today was Normal! So of course, I assembled a list...
Maple, Mereunge, Lolly, Molly, a couple others I can't remember annnd Goldie <3
Now you'd think, out of so many normals the odds of me NOT ONLY getting one I wanted but in the SPACE (one of the 9 left) that I wanted as well. Of the however-many options I had, Goldie showed up three times, Molly showed up once in a terrible spot, maple showed up a whopping 5 TIMES in almost the exact same spot in the middle of my fruit orchard & Lolly and mereunge never showed.
People who have the patience to do this for hours amaze me.. I was only an hour in before I wanted to cry ;-;
Thankfully it wasn't too much longer (Okay, two more hours is kind of a long time but still) that I got GOLDIE in the PERFECT SPOT <3
He planted his little house-plot right next to Rosie awwww 
I'm just ahhhhh ^_^ So happppyyy <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can someone come pick up Katie? It breaks my heart to see her walking all alone in the cold


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> You're not too late
> I just updated the front page with some crucial info hahah ^_^


Ok. Let me tell you what I have.

*Mayor Name:* Trent
*Town Name:* Jadeberg
*Train Station Roof Color:* Brown
*Grass:* Circle
*Native Fruit:* Apples (Strange, that's my main town's native fruit. But whatever!)
*Villagers:* Chief|Egbert|Amelia|Merengue|Tangy (Chief and Merengue surprised me. I wonder what the Smug, Uchi and Jock villagers are gonna be)

*Map And Ceremony:*

(I used a 3DS XL camera, and you can actually view it)


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok. Let me tell you what I have.
> 
> *Mayor Name:* Trent
> *Town Name:* Jadeberg
> *Train Station Roof Color:* Brown
> *Grass:* Circle
> *Native Fruit:* Apples (Strange, that's my main town's native fruit. But whatever!)
> *Villagers:* Chief|Egbert|Amelia|Merengue|Tangy (Chief and Merengue surprised me. I wonder what the Smug, Uchi and Jock villagers are gonna be)
> 
> *Map And Ceremony:*
> 
> (I used a 3DS XL camera, and you can actually view it)
> View attachment 160984
> 
> View attachment 160985


May I come drop of Katie? :3 
Looks like an awesome town! Super jealous of Tangy & Mereunge hahha ^_^


----------



## Mairmalade

My bingo number is 44.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> May I come drop of Katie? :3
> Looks like an awesome town! Super jealous of Tangy & Mereunge hahha ^_^


Ok. Let me get a snapshot for my TPC first (Obviously) and get a few tools. Also, can you give me a head start? 10k to be exact, need to pay off my mortgage.

And if anyone has royal crowns, I have hats on premium.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok. Let me get a snapshot for my TPC first (Obviously) and get a few tools. Also, can you give me a head start? 10k to be exact, need to pay off my mortgage.
> 
> And if anyone has royal crowns, I have hats on premium.



If someone has a royal crown this early in this challenge I'm going to cry.


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok. Let me get a snapshot for my TPC first (Obviously) and get a few tools. Also, can you give me a head start? 10k to be exact, need to pay off my mortgage.
> 
> And if anyone has royal crowns, I have hats on premium.


Sure ^_^ 
Let me know when you're ready!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit, i'm open right now!


----------



## Kit

Mairmalade said:


> My bingo number is 44.


Well darn mar how dare you I need 40 
44 isn't even on my card XD


----------



## Azura

Yay I'm on the player list it feels so official now! (BTW it's spelled Rey, sorry if I misspelled in it the pm) 

Though, after years of doing mini games at the Island I finally got my Mermaid floor, they were actually a lot more fun then I remembered. I plan on racking up a bit more to prepare for tomorrow's Mermaid set Item and hopefully a wetsuit when it shows. 

Now I plan on making a Bingo Snowman.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I can't wait to be added to the player list for some reason xD


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Yay I'm on the player list it feels so official now! (BTW it's spelled Rey, sorry if I misspelled in it the pm)
> 
> Though, after years of doing mini games at the Island I finally got my Mermaid floor, they were actually a lot more fun then I remembered. I plan on racking up a bit more to prepare for tomorrow's Mermaid set Item and hopefully a wetsuit when it shows.
> 
> Now I plan on making a Bingo Snowman.


Please roll number 40 ^_^
(like save before you roll & just keep resetting until you get 40
serious/not serious lol
serious)


----------



## Azura

Ha, I got Time to kill so I don't mind resetting a bit.~


----------



## Kit

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I can't wait to be added to the player list for some reason xD



Added you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azura said:


> Ha, I got Time to kill so I don't mind resetting a bit.~



idk if it works

I think so but doesn't it make you roll right after you build him? There may be an option to say no but I don't remember XD
I don't want to make you re-build a snowman like a thousand times XD


----------



## Venn

My snowman has 15? What numbers do other have that I might need?


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> My snowman has 15? What numbers do other have that I might need?



I've got 16 & 43


----------



## Azura

Hey man, if it's the last one you need I don't mind. I'll look it up real quick, before I make him but I can reset a few times, eventually I'll get 40.


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> I've got 16 & 43



Oh! I need 16!!
May I please come over?
After I donate and sell some beetles...


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> Oh! I need 16!!
> May I please come over?
> After I donate and sell some beetles...



yeah sure ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

s





Azura said:


> Hey man, if it's the last one you need I don't mind. I'll look it up real quick, before I make him but I can reset a few times, eventually I'll get 40.



tysm <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit, thx so much for 10k!


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> yeah sure ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> s
> 
> tysm <3



Alrighty! I added your FC!


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Kit, thx so much for 10k!



No problem <3
Your town was so cute ahhhh <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Alrighty! I added your FC!


Thanks for visiting <3
Good luck with the bingo!


----------



## Venn

*End of Day 4:*
Went to the island to catch some beetles to donate to the museum and to raise bells to fund the new bridge and to pay off my new loan. However, I will not be getting the upgrade as Tom Nook already closed.

Tomorrow, I'll be starting the fund for the new campsite. I know exactly where I'll put it.

And got #16 Thanks to Kit


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Something I want to do a lot of tomorrow is play with you guys! I'll post when I'm avalible to play tomorrow. c:


----------



## Azura

Ugh okay so fair warning to anyone who plans on bingo resetting the number is set when you make the Snowman, so you'll have to remake it everytime. 

Last time I'm listening to Gamefaqs, sorry Kit.. But if anyone needs 20 I got it.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Ugh okay so fair warning to anyone who plans on bingo resetting the number is set when you make the Snowman, so you'll have to remake it everytime.
> 
> Last time I'm listening to Gamefaqs, sorry Kit.. But if anyone needs 20 I got it.


aww dang D:
Well thank you for looking into it ^_^
Does it work like that the second day too?


----------



## Venn

I thought it changes everyday?


----------



## Azura

It may be different, I'll double check tomorrow morning, I've only ever made Snowmam and Snowboy before. ^^; How long will you have the Bingo Card?


----------



## Kit

Lookin for some cute pink clothes if anyone's got em


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll also be giving out pictures after i'm done with the town, so check often when you see me with a spoiler titled "Today's Pictures!"



Spoiler: Today's Pictures! Day 1





Me with the OP Kit!

I have 46! Need 15, 30 or 47

Trent lost his shoes in the snow and now he can't find them. So he'll have to stay barefoot until he finds another or until Kicks open if he has no choice (What really happened is that I gave them to Kit)


Happy New Year 2016!

Ooh, the Northern Lights is coming!


----------



## Azura

I have the Flowery tee which is pink and white, kind of looks a bit reddish though. My Able Sister store is selling some ugly stuff today.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I have the Flowery tee which is pink and white, kind of looks a bit reddish though. My Able Sister store is selling some ugly stuff today.



I can assure you whatever yours is selling mine is selling worse 

- - - Post Merge - - -

& the tee is super cute!
Gimme ;-; XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azura said:


> I got you, let me add your friend code, I'm currently beetle hunting so it'll be a few minutes for me to get off the Island. I've never had anyone visit my town so this will be a learning experience for me. ^^;



Haha, no worries!
I'll go ahead and add you now as well. Is there anything you want for the shirt? I can give some peaches or something.
Btw do you have any apples? Big top wants an apple..
Every day brings a villager wanting a fruit I do not possess. And I don't even like Big Top but I want to befriend him so he goes away faster.


----------



## Azura

I hate my phone.


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> I can assure you whatever yours is selling mine is selling worse
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> & the tee is super cute!
> Gimme ;-; XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no worries!
> I'll go ahead and add you now as well. Is there anything you want for the shirt? I can give some peaches or something.
> Btw do you have any apples? Big top wants an apple..
> Every day brings a villager wanting a fruit I do not possess. And I don't even like Big Top but I want to befriend him so he goes away faster.



Oh wait to I thought I double posted oh well, I got you added so let me open my gates. 

Also It's fine, I got a cherry you can take if you need it. I am really weird when it comes to gift receiving, it's just some belief thing that I was raised on but I don't usually accept things in return for stuff. ^^; Or gifts usually... 

On the brightside everything I do is a 100% free. ~


----------



## Venn

I got pictures to from my journey today while doing all 4 days to match today's real time.
I'll be posting them sometime tomorrow in the afternoon, and possibly opening up a blog on tumblr.


----------



## Azura

I got my gate opened. So, can only friends from my friends list visit or can any stranger come in...?


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I got my gate opened. So, can only friends from my friends list visit or can any stranger come in...?



Only friends. You're safe from random peeps but I still wouldn't leave your gate open 24/7 and for sure not when you're not at your ds
I'll come over after I visit trundle. He's giving me some fruit I need ^_^


----------



## Azura

Works for me, I can go sell my beetles. 

Also, I'm trying to collect sets based on my previous Marching shows for band and I got the Ice and Mermaid one planned, though, does anyone know a set that would go with a firey, red theme or a dark, black theme preferably something that'd make someone think Zombies?


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Works for me, I can go sell my beetles.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to collect sets based on my previous Marching shows for band and I got the Ice and Mermaid one planned, though, does anyone know a set that would go with a firey, red theme or a dark, black theme preferably something that'd make someone think Zombies?



omg I knew there was something I was forgetting 
AHHH ON MY WAY D: SORRY!


----------



## Azura

Sorry I was so quiet, didn't realize how to use the speaking function till you left. @~@


----------



## Paperboy012305

Post glitch again.


----------



## Azura

Wow the moment you leave Lucky gives me a Pink Wave tee.


----------



## Kit

meep


----------



## Venn

It seem great that you'll be helping people, but don't forget the forums are highly against hacking and stuff like that..
I would just ask a staff to be on the safe side as you want to do this, but won't be getting a profit on it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> meep


You just lost the challenge for hacking AC:NL. XD


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> You just lost the challenge for hacking AC:NL. XD



hey I only hacked that one time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> It seem great that you'll be helping people, but don't forget the forums are highly against hacking and stuff like that..
> I would just ask a staff to be on the safe side as you want to do this, but won't be getting a profit on it.



Yeah that's my plan
Who should I ask?


----------



## Azura

I love Cycling towns that are for free. I would do one myself but I don't have a second game cartridge. @~@


----------



## Venn

Justin, Jeremy, and/or perhaps Oblivia and Tina.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I love Cycling towns that are for free. I would do one myself but I don't have a second game cartridge. @~@



Well it's "kind of" a cycling town just sort of more..
Direct. And free of course.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Justin, Jeremy, and/or perhaps Oblivia and Tina.



Tina is the nicest person on here I'mma ask her


----------



## Venn

On good news, I'll be getting Agnes from someone! 
She's "unoriginal" but I don't care about that stuff. 
I'll like them anyways.


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> On good news, I'll be getting Agnes from someone!
> She's "unoriginal" but I don't care about that stuff.
> I'll like them anyways.


Awesome!
I can't remember, is she the uchi pig or the bull?


----------



## Azura

Oh I haven't seen Agnes before, nice! 

Tomorrow I should be getting an Uchi so I'll be plot resetting for Muffy.~ (Or Phoebe I love both equally.)


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Oh I haven't seen Agnes before, nice!
> 
> Tomorrow I should be getting an Uchi so I'll be plot resetting for Muffy.~ (Or Phoebe I love both equally.)


 
I need a uchi still but sadly I'm not that fond of any of them


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> Awesome!
> I can't remember, is she the uchi pig or the bull?



She's a pig. She's my favorite Uchi.



Azura said:


> Oh I haven't seen Agnes before, nice!
> 
> Tomorrow I should be getting an Uchi so I'll be plot resetting for Muffy.~ (Or Phoebe I love both equally.)



I got Muffy in my town today.


----------



## Kit

Knowing me I'll most likely end up getting Muffy, if I get one at all.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wonder who mine is gonna be.


----------



## Azura

I think Uchi is the only one I'm missing, since my Smug is Julian, Peppy is Chrissy, Jock is Bill, Snooty is Barbara, normal is Bettina, lazy is Lucky(?), and Cranky is Vladimir. I might have mixed Lucky and Vladimir but I'm pretty sure It'll be an Uchi, which I need since I get stung by bees like no other...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Azura said:


> I think Uchi is the only one I'm missing, since my Smug is Julian, Peppy is Chrissy, Jock is Bill, Snooty is Barbara, normal is Bettina, lazy is Lucky(?), and Cranky is Vladimir. I might have mixed Lucky and Vladimir but I'm pretty sure It'll be an Uchi, which I need since I get stung by bees like no other...


You can just save and quit. (Does that still work? I read somewhere it doesn't)  Or you can shake all the trees before buying medicine.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Colton is gonna be moving in. I got stung by bees, trying to get enough to pay off the home loan, and Vic was the only one who still complimented me, whilst worrying about it. It was adorable. Vic's my favorite. We're gonna be best buds. 
With shaking every tree, selling everything I had, except for tools and my zodiac monkey, including the three bees I did catch, I managed to scrape up 15,000 and pay off the 39,800 home loan  
Progress. Currently working on a town flag and raising approval ^-^


----------



## tearypastel

i've been really busy these past few days, so i've had no time to play. sorta defeats the purpose, right? oh well. 
anyway, my map is here. i told myself i'd stick with no more than 3 map resets, and i found a nice one on the second!


Spoiler: map









those are the villagers in Toy so far. out of all of them i've only ever had tangy, so it's nice for a change. i plan on putting all the villagers in the bottom right hand corner. i've not planned out much yet eek


i've also had no time to shop/design/edit my character, but i went with the blushy face. i've never done that one before, but it's so cute!! 
if anybody has a shampoodle in one of their towns, mind if i come over? thanks <33


----------



## Mothership

I went to the Island for the first time tonight. Caught lots of new bugs and fish. Went on a bunch of tours and now have 90 medals. I wanted a wet suit but none were for sale.....boo.

Used the cash I got selling "extra" bugs and fish to pay off my bridge. Really needed it so I don't have to go halfway around town to get to the other side of it.

I went on a couple of Gardening Tours and brought back almost a whole box full of flowers to put around my town so it looks less bare now.


----------



## SensaiGallade

tearypastel said:


> i've been really busy these past few days, so i've had no time to play. sorta defeats the purpose, right? oh well.
> anyway, my map is here. i told myself i'd stick with no more than 3 map resets, and i found a nice one on the second!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are the villagers in Toy so far. out of all of them i've only ever had tangy, so it's nice for a change. i plan on putting all the villagers in the bottom right hand corner. i've not planned out much yet eek
> 
> 
> i've also had no time to shop/design/edit my character, but i went with the blushy face. i've never done that one before, but it's so cute!!
> if anybody has a shampoodle in one of their towns, mind if i come over? thanks <33



OMG you have Drago! (Can I have him?) Also can someone try the link and let me know if they have full access? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F6RtCXYorgju0TMlJtFjxC1AiT-c9hlZWrChJ5fBiQc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## dalario96

I tried the link and was able to access it.


----------



## SensaiGallade

dalario96 said:


> I tried the link and was able to access it.



Could you edit anything?


----------



## dalario96

Yes I was able to


----------



## SensaiGallade

dalario96 said:


> Yes I was able to



That's good! Thanks! Feel free to use it!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I woke up late this morning. I'll try to go on for a bit. c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ohhh Tortimer is visiting!! I will get the island tomorrow!! Yay!

Canberra has officially moved in now. My house has been upgraded, and I will now start to do my daily chores to put the beautiful ordinance in effect!


----------



## Azura

My first day with the beautiful ordinance and I already saw three weeds wow, great job my town. 

Also in one of my plot resets Vlady fell in a pit.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Bingo number of the day is 17 if anyone needs it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My other number of the day is 12. Let me know if you need.


----------



## Venn

I'll have to check my bingo number and town later today.
I would do it in the mornings, but I don't like it when I''m done doing the routine, or if I need to sell stuff in order to continue and the stores are closed... And usually when the stores open, I'm not available.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Anyone got a red wetsuit on their island?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Day 5 so far...

To kick of the day I done the regular snowman bingo as well as building another snowman achieving...







and...






I done the regular daily stuff like normal and Felicity moved into town!






It was also Roald's birthday! Happy Birthday Roald!






Kapp'n came on his boat






And wouldn't stop singing...






Also set up the campsite PWP!


----------



## Khaelis

Introduced myself to Karakusa's newest villager, Phil. It appears I picked him up off someone's void or possibly a chance Streetpass. I'm not complaining.. he looks pretty cool!

Edit: Looks like a new store is being built in Main Street, and I think I know what it is. 

*coughflowershopcough*


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I did the usual stuff today and went diving some more. Saw Pascal again and got a compass from him (i got the telescope yesterday!) I love Pascal he's awesome xD

Campsite was built so had a ceremony for that, building the yellow bench today so will pay that off tomorrow maybe.

I also got the diving bronze badge (my first of the year) from Phineas! 

Good day today!


----------



## Capeet

I didn't have almost any time to play on Sunday or Monday so it feels like I'm lagging behind everyone else! I tried to catch up some today.

I got my development permit today, so I enacted the beautiful town ordinance and built a second bridge. I made my first snowman this winter, a Snowmam, to help me gather money more quickly. I spent several hours skipping around town looking for snowflakes, and managed to pay off the ordinance, bridge and my first loan. I should finally meet Tortimer tomorrow!

I was able to listen in on four conversations today which was a lot of fun! Gigi taught Fang to pose, Fang scolded Goose for bad hygiene and ended up being made fun of, Tangy and Goose talked about their ideas of perfect days and Gigi and Goose talked about Goose's new workout. Gigi has really grown on me! Unfortunately I stood her up today and forgot about our meeting because I was making a town flag. I sent her an apology letter, though haha! Here's the flag I made. I doesn't really capture the spirit of my town even though that's what Isabelle told me but it'll have to do for now.



Also I realized I haven't posted my map yet. I'll do it tomorrow after the new bridge has been built.


----------



## Azura

So Phoebe made her plot today (Muffy appeared twice but in the worst places possible ugh my Gothic sheep. </3),Julian has finished moving in so he's chilling, shaking all my trees. Couldn't do much else, I'll probably check my island for the next Mermaid furniture and the Able sisters for clothes. Also, a new shop is on my main Street, I believe it's the gardening place but I could be wrong.


----------



## Khaelis

Azura said:


> So Phoebe made her plot today (Muffy appeared twice but in the worst places possible ugh my Gothic sheep. </3),Julian has finished moving in so he's chilling, shaking all my trees. Couldn't do much else, I'll probably check my island for the next Mermaid furniture and the Able sisters for clothes. Also, a new shop is on my main Street, I believe it's the gardening place but I could be wrong.



Skye finished moving in today for me. She's just a small hop away from my house and she spends a lot of time watering my hybrids I've got going between our houses. It's adorable. XD


----------



## Azura

Khaelis said:


> Skye finished moving in today for me. She's just a small hop away from my house and she spends a lot of time watering my hybrids I've got going between our houses. It's adorable. XD



You've already gotten Hybrids? Lucky, I am having a hard time with them spawning, hopefully with the Beautiful ordinance that can change... 

Also nice on Skye her Design is pretty cute in my opinion but I've never had her myself. I am next door neighbors with Lucky and I made us little gardens outside our houses. <3 (Vlady also has one because he's in the same area as us and he's cool.)


----------



## X2k5a7y

Colton is all moved in, and Charlise is gonna be moving in today. Island is open, now, and my campsite is waiting for me to pay it off, which I will be doing later  
So far, so good. This is the town I'm finally gonna keep. I can feel it. 
Greta will be moving out, when she feels like it. Idk about Annalisa...
I am keeping Vic, Colton (for now), and Stitches (for now), and idk about Charlise, as I haven't even met her yet. 
Interested in what jock I'm going to end up with. I got pink roses, finally. I'm kind of anticipating Redd finally showing up. So, I'll have something donated in every exhibit of the museum. 
Working on it ^-^


----------



## Khaelis

Azura said:


> You've already gotten Hybrids? Lucky, I am having a hard time with them spawning, hopefully with the Beautiful ordinance that can change...
> 
> Also nice on Skye her Design is pretty cute in my opinion but I've never had her myself. I am next door neighbors with Lucky and I made us little gardens outside our houses. <3 (Vlady also has one because he's in the same area as us and he's cool.)



I've got a few orange and purple roses so far.


----------



## Amilee

deirdre moved into my town c: and i payed off the campsite!
i am really happy with this town so far


----------



## SensaiGallade

Khaelis said:


> I've got a few orange and purple roses so far.



I have a few oranges and pinks.


----------



## Amilee

i have no hybrids cause i was too lazy to do isabelles advice/tutorial thing haha
so i am waiting for the garden shop c:


----------



## X2k5a7y

Amilee said:


> i have no hybrids cause i was too lazy to do isabelles advice/tutorial thing haha
> so i am waiting for the garden shop c:



You can still do the tutorial, if you wanted to anyway.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Got some updates from today and yesterday!

*Day 4*
- Dug up the fossils; all donated.
- Made a little hybrid farm for Purple Roses.
- Found money/gem rocks.
- Visited the island for the first time, found a swimsuit!!
- Caught a bunch of new fish and bugs on the island; all donated.
- Around 9PM, I adopted *Marshal* who is moving in tomorrow. I didn't plot reset for him, and I love where he has plotted his home  .
- After adopting Marshal, went back to the island for a bug catching session. Donated one of all the new bugs, and sold the rest for about 300K.

*Day 5*
- Found the day's fossils; donated.
- Found money and gem rocks.
- Phoebe moved in, love her!!
- Watered my hybrid garden, no hybrids yet.
- Marshal put his plot down.
- Will be going bug hunting very soon.



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Got some updates from today and yesterday!
> 
> *Day 4*
> - Dug up the fossils; all donated.
> - Made a little hybrid farm for Purple Roses.
> - Found money/gem rocks.
> - Visited the island for the first time, found a swimsuit!!
> - Caught a bunch of new fish and bugs on the island; all donated.
> - Around 9PM, I adopted *Marshal* who is moving in tomorrow. I didn't plot reset for him, and I love where he has plotted his home  .
> - After adopting Marshal, went back to the island for a bug catching session. Donated one of all the new bugs, and sold the rest for about 300K.
> 
> *Day 5*
> - Found the day's fossils; donated.
> - Found money and gem rocks.
> - Phoebe moved in, love her!!
> - Watered my hybrid garden, no hybrids yet.
> - Marshal put his plot down.
> - Will be going bug hunting very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161038
> View attachment 161039



You got Marshal! Congrats!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> You got Marshal! Congrats!



Yep! At the low price of 125TBT, which isn't bad for Marshal, considering some of the amounts I've seen people pay O-O


----------



## Squidward

About to catch some bugs now!


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Yep! At the low price of 125TBT, which isn't bad for Marshal, considering some of the amounts I've seen people pay O-O



Today I reserved Cherry for 25TBT then I'm buying her for 75TBT once she moves out! It's good cause I really need a uchi!


----------



## Khaelis

SensaiGallade said:


> Today I reserved Cherry for 25TBT then I'm buying her for 75TBT once she moves out! It's good cause I really need a uchi!



I didn't have a villager plot a home today, so I'm keeping an eye out for any villager I might want to adopt. 

Personally, I'm keeping an eye out for Freya the wolf right now.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I JUST CAUGHT A COELACANTH!!! OMG!! I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE ISLAND AND SEEN A REALLY BIG SHADOW!


----------



## Squidward

SensaiGallade said:


> I JUST CAUGHT A COELACANTH!!! OMG!! I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE ISLAND AND SEEN A REALLY BIG SHADOW!



Amazing omg!


----------



## Azura

ItsMilkypink said:


> Got some updates from today and yesterday!
> 
> *Day 4*
> - Dug up the fossils; all donated.
> - Made a little hybrid farm for Purple Roses.
> - Found money/gem rocks.
> - Visited the island for the first time, found a swimsuit!!
> - Caught a bunch of new fish and bugs on the island; all donated.
> - Around 9PM, I adopted *Marshal* who is moving in tomorrow. I didn't plot reset for him, and I love where he has plotted his home  .
> - After adopting Marshal, went back to the island for a bug catching session. Donated one of all the new bugs, and sold the rest for about 300K.
> 
> *Day 5*
> - Found the day's fossils; donated.
> - Found money and gem rocks.
> - Phoebe moved in, love her!!
> - Watered my hybrid garden, no hybrids yet.
> - Marshal put his plot down.
> - Will be going bug hunting very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161038
> View attachment 161039



Nice job on Marshal, I hear lots of positive things about him so I'm glad you got your hands on him!

Also nice Phoebe, she set her plot today for my town and I'm so excited she's my second favorite of all time! <3 (Only beat by Muffy but they're close.) 

Also my most current update, I plan on nabbing the Mermaid stuff for today, they have the table and the floor now. I played the diving game and collect zero fish so I know to not do that mini game again, I'll probably spam the butterfly catching one since I'm good at that one.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Azura said:


> *Nice job on Marshal, I hear lots of positive things about him so I'm glad you got your h*ands on him!
> 
> *Also nice Phoebe,* she set her plot today for my town and I'm so excited she's my second favorite of all time! <3 (Only beat by Muffy but they're close.)
> 
> Also my most current update, I plan on nabbing the Mermaid stuff for today, they have the table and the floor now. I played the diving game and collect zero fish so I know to not do that mini game again, I'll probably spam the butterfly catching one since I'm good at that one.



Thank you! Congrats to you, too, as she's one of your faves! 

I spent half an hour to an hour spamming the gardening tour to get my swimsuit. I don't plan on getting the mermaid set or anything any time soon, but good luck! ^-^


----------



## Azura

Oh yeah, I forgot about the gardening one I'll have to do that as well... 

Thank you! I do need that luck ugh, I wish the Mermaid set was purchasable, this is really my first time to try and get it.  
Also, I do still need to get the swimsuit and the Club Tortimer and with my current streak on these mini games it looks like I'll be here for years. @~@

Oh I forgot to add but I paid off my second upgrade and now I await my next one. Hopefully my entire Ice set can fit this time.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Just been to the island for some bug catching. Got about 400K bells from one full basket thing. ^_^. I also paid off my third (including the down payment) loan, which I'm pretty happy about. Total bells in savings is now 600K bells, pretty impressive for my fifth day!!


----------



## fenris

Guys, I have a problem.  Hazel is like, a hundred times cuter than expected.

I don't know if my heart can take it.


----------



## dalario96

If any of you are avid catalogers as myself, you absolutely must use this spreadsheet! I've used it in my last two towns and it is a blessing. Instructions to use it are included once you open the link. It has practically every item in the game listed, and it keeps track of your totals in each category. Hope it helps! (Side note, I didn't make this.)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...LOVioc1mB9dseit-fjerMg4vM/edit#gid=1018537596


----------



## Mothership

Had a good day in Moonvale! Katrina visited and told me my lucky item was a longsleeved dress. My Mayor was already wearing one, so that was extra lucky. I got double money from the money rock and from shaking trees and was able to pay off my $98,000 loan.

I'll probably go back to the Island tonight to see if a wetsuit is up for sale.

I'm really happy with my villagers in this town   I started with: Frank, Rudy, Benjamin, Puddles and Daisy. Then, Beardo and Paula moved in. I like all of them 

I'm due to have a snooty plot tomorrow. Not sure who I want, tho. Another cat, maybe....I'll just have to wait and see who pops up tomorrow.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm annoyed. Few minutes late of getting a FREE Stitches. All that can be said to me was "too bad". No good luck or anything, just too bad.


----------



## Venn

I finally get to start Day 5!


----------



## Mairmalade

I'll be able to visit the island tomorrow thank goodness

yaaaaaasss


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm annoyed. Few minutes late of getting a FREE Stitches. All that can be said to me was "too bad". No good luck or anything, just too bad.



Really?? Wow. That's just plain rude. Can I have a link to the thread?


----------



## fenris

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm annoyed. Few minutes late of getting a FREE Stitches. All that can be said to me was "too bad". No good luck or anything, just too bad.



Ohhhh, man, that sucks.  

Best of luck getting him in the future.  At the moment, I'm resetting for Marshal or Papi, otherwise I'd try to get him for you.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Really?? Wow. That's just plain rude. Can I have a link to the thread?



Why what are you planning...


----------



## Azura

I only just now heard of the moldy dress and I really want it. 

I know the able sisters can have it, but can a villager give it to me as well?


----------



## Venn

If anyone need 01 and 30 for their bingo cards, let me know.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> Why what are you planning...



It's fine, I found it. I just wanted to see the messages, didn't post anything.


----------



## dalario96

Azura said:


> I only just now heard of the moldy dress and I really want it.
> 
> I know the able sisters can have it, but can a villager give it to me as well?



I'm pretty sure I bought that on the first day, but I sold it  If you still don't have it when I get the first expansion I will definitely get you one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

First time on the island today!
I have Mermaid shelf, pirate's hat, and black wet suit if anyone needs these.


----------



## Azura

dalario96 said:


> I'm pretty sure I bought that on the first day, but I sold it  If you still don't have it when I get the first expansion I will definitely get you one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> First time on the island today!
> I have Mermaid shelf, pirate's hat, and black wet suit if anyone needs these.



Oh it's alright I'm sure it'll turn up!

Also you can visit other people's Islands? I didn't know that. Mine had letter paper, a Mermaid carpet and wall paper, and it had a Desk/table on the display.


----------



## dalario96

Yeah! Going to island with friends is really fun. It makes the medal grinding not as painful


----------



## Azura

Geez I hear you there, metal grinding is a pain, I'm working on 40 right now for my Mermaid wallpaper and desk, rip.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here's What happened today:

Klaus is moving in, just like my 2015 OYC town again. I hope Deirdre doesn't do this as well.
I paid my mortgage, 1 more time until I unlock the island to farm for island bugs!
I forgot to switch the ugly custom clothes in Able Sisters and Tangy was the first and last victim.
I can now start doing my development permit.
Number is 4 today, now I need WAY too many numbers to list.



Spoiler: Today's Pictures:





Told you she was the first victim of ugly custom clothes


I paid it all off!


Tangy of course, for wearing something ugly.


I built the snowmam. Now I can give her snowflakes and make some bells.


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't really accomplish much today, but I'll be able to access the Island tomorrow. I also invited Freya to move to Karakusa earlier.


----------



## Azura

We celebrated our new campsite at my town and I gave a killer speech. 

Only Chrissy, Bill, and Vlady came though. Shame on the rest. Dream Suite isn't on my list of pwp so I'm trying to think of what else I'd want. Surely not the reset center, and I don't know where my bridge could go...


----------



## Venn

I have the Pink Wet Suit and Black Wet Suit, and Mermaid Shelf at my island if anyone needs them.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Currently looking for a red wet suit.


----------



## Venn

Currently looking for Red/White Striped Wet Suit


----------



## Azura

Venice said:


> I have the Pink Wet Suit and Black Wet Suit, and Mermaid Shelf at my island if anyone needs them.



How much are the wet suits? I'll see if I can come by after collecting some beetles. 

Also Baabara was visiting Julian, how cute. Everyone seems to be excited about Phoebe moving in, especially Julian it seems.


----------



## Venn

Azura said:


> How much are the wet suits? I'll see if I can come by after collecting some beetles.
> 
> Also Baabara was visiting Julian, how cute. Everyone seems to be excited about Phoebe moving in, especially Julian it seems.



40 Medals.


----------



## Azura

Venice said:


> 40 Medals.



Sweet, I'll add your friend code, it'll probably be a bit (not too long) before I can make over, how long will you be around?


----------



## Venn

Azura said:


> Sweet, I'll add your friend code, it'll probably be a bit (not too long) before I can make over, how long will you be around?



I'm on until about 10-10:30 PM EST


----------



## Azura

That works, thank you I've been looking for a Wetsuit, but it hasn't been appearing at my island.


----------



## Kit

Guess who's unlocked the island today 
MEEEE
Beetle-hunting time weeh!
Also for those who are following my blog, the post for yesterday & today will be going up tonight (got too tired yesterday sorry)
Goldie has moved in and ahhhh ^_^
Unpack faster so I can have an actual conversation with you ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Here's What happened today:
> 
> Klaus is moving in, just like my 2015 OYC town again. I hope Deirdre doesn't do this as well.
> I paid my mortgage, 1 more time until I unlock the island to farm for island bugs!
> I forgot to switch the ugly custom clothes in Able Sisters and Tangy was the first and last victim.
> I can now start doing my development permit.
> Number is 4 today, now I need WAY too many numbers to list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Today's Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161055
> Told you she was the first victim of ugly custom clothes
> 
> View attachment 161056
> I paid it all off!
> 
> View attachment 161057
> Tangy of course, for wearing something ugly.
> 
> View attachment 161058
> I built the snowmam. Now I can give her snowflakes and make some bells.
> 
> View attachment 161059



I always change all the custom clothing to hats ASAP so that doesn't happen hahah
.. How long did it take you to build the snowmam?


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> Guess who's unlocked the island today
> MEEEE
> Beetle-hunting time weeh!
> Also for those who are following my blog, the post for yesterday & today will be going up tonight (got too tired yesterday sorry)
> Goldie has moved in and ahhhh ^_^
> Unpack faster so I can have an actual conversation with you ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I always change all the custom clothing to hats ASAP so that doesn't happen hahah
> .. How long did it take you to build the snowmam?



What custom clothing? Do you make them, or download them?
EDIT: Nevermind, I read that wrong. Perhaps I should do that to!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Omg wharf roaches are such a pain to catch!


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> Omg wharf roaches are such a pain to catch!



I catch one, donate it, and kill the others.


----------



## Kit

It's time for that golden time again of 7pm beetle hunting


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> I catch one, donate it, and kill the others.



Lol that's the reality but only if that could happen in NL...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Guess who's unlocked the island today
> MEEEE
> Beetle-hunting time weeh!
> Also for those who are following my blog, the post for yesterday & today will be going up tonight (got too tired yesterday sorry)
> Goldie has moved in and ahhhh ^_^
> Unpack faster so I can have an actual conversation with you ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I always change all the custom clothing to hats ASAP so that doesn't happen hahah
> .. How long did it take you to build the snowmam?


Not long. And everyone is unlocking the island today.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> It's time for that golden time again of 7pm beetle hunting



Going out to the island for a 3rd time!


----------



## Venn

I only went to the island once.
My 3DS starting telling me that my battery was low, so I put it down for a while to charge it back up, and hopefully when I go the island to let Azura get a wet suit.

However, I forgot to sell the 13 beetles I caught for Quick Bells.


----------



## Venn

-Double Post Bug-


----------



## SensaiGallade

Get rid of the flowers and shrubs if you want beetles to spawn faster! After 11pm the giant stag and scarab beetle appear on tree and sell for 10,000 and 6,000! The rainbow stag also appears at 5pm and sells for 10,000 bells!


----------



## Trundle

Did all the normal stuff today, plus
- Paid off classic police station
- Still have an extra 140k left over
- Got 2 new black roses, one new pink tulip
- An ugly penguin moved in, will ignore her forever until she leaves


----------



## Azura

I'm ready to head over, I forgot I used my Medals so I had to re earn them!  Though I'm getting off my island now.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Trundle said:


> Did all the normal stuff today, plus
> - Paid off classic police station
> - Still have an extra 140k left over
> - Got 2 new black roses, one new pink tulip
> - An ugly penguin moved in, will ignore her forever until she leaves



Who's the ugly penguin?


----------



## Venn

Day 5 Summary:
Checked Mail, Got a Gift from Snowtyke
He gave me a Snow Bunny
Got the painting I bough from Redd’s yesterday
Got my Bingo Numbers,
Saw a sign for a Nook Sale
It’s Snowing in my town, looks great.
Did the Opening Ceremony for the new bridge.
Built another Snowman and got #1
Met Cobb
Chilled with Pete
Talked with Nook, Agreed to Expand the House with a 198,000 Bell Loan
Collected Fossils and Donated Them
Sold the Unwanted Ones
Donated the Painting
Bought a new hat.. finally..
Picked a location for my new campsite!
Paid off the campsite!
Went to the island to make some quick bells and did some tours.
Adopted Agnes!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trundle said:


> Did all the normal stuff today, plus
> - Paid off classic police station
> - Still have an extra 140k left over
> - Got 2 new black roses, one new pink tulip
> - *An ugly penguin moved in, will ignore her forever until she leaves*


I call dibs on Flo!


----------



## Venn

Azura said:


> I'm ready to head over, I forgot I used my Medals so I had to re earn them!  Though I'm getting off my island now.



Ok! Let me quickly grab my 3DS and Ill open the gates!


----------



## Mairmalade

Trundle said:


> Did all the normal stuff today, plus
> - Paid off classic police station
> - Still have an extra 140k left over
> - Got 2 new black roses, one new pink tulip
> - An ugly penguin moved in, will ignore her forever until she leaves



Man you're a monster


----------



## SensaiGallade

Rosemoor Day 5:

Fossil hunting, bell rock, ore, the usual...
Felicity moved in!
It was Roald's Birthday!
Made another Snowman!
Plotted campsite.
Paid off 98,000 loan, can't expand till tomorrow, bought roof today...
Unlocked island
Caught lots of summer bugs and fish
Got a club tortimer membership
Doing one more bug catch!


----------



## Azura

That's cool, I'll update my ID photo in the mean time.


----------



## Venn

Azura said:


> That's cool, I'll update my ID photo in the mean time.



Gates are open!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Anyone care to join me on a trip to the island?


----------



## X2k5a7y

Peanut gave me a bamboo shoot


----------



## SensaiGallade

X2k5a7y said:


> Peanut gave me a bamboo shoot



Plant thy bamboo shoot and many will bloom to thee.


----------



## dalario96

I'm currently working on medals, plus getting all the fruit. I have, pears(original fruit), peaches (from isabelle), coconuts and lychees from my island, and lemons and durians from island tours.


----------



## Mairmalade

SensaiGallade said:


> Anyone care to join me on a trip to the island?



I'll take you (or anyone) up for a visit on the weekend.  That's the only time I'll have more than an hour to play.


----------



## Azura

Thanks so much Venice! Sorry I was a bit slow on the way there, ugh I'm so bad with controls. 

Also it was cool seeing Muffy, she's so cute. <3


----------



## Venn

Azura said:


> Thanks so much Venice! Sorry I was a bit slow on the way there, ugh I'm so bad with controls.
> 
> Also it was cool seeing Muffy, she's so cute. <3



No problem! I'm usually the same way following someone else in their town XD


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mairmalade said:


> I'll take you (or anyone) up for a visit on the weekend.  That's the only time I'll have more than an hour to play.



Just wanting to know if anyone wants to come with me before I go. But thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

How is everyone dealing with the stalk market like where do you put the turnips?


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> Just wanting to know if anyone wants to come with me before I go. But thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How is everyone dealing with the stalk market like where do you put the turnips?



I didn't do turnips this week. I did some last year, and when I did, I kept them in my locker/closet until I found a good price.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> I didn't do turnips this week. I did some last year, and when I did, I kept them in my locker/closet until I found a good price.



Might do that for now then when the time comes, I'll make a new character for it!


----------



## dalario96

SensaiGallade said:


> Just wanting to know if anyone wants to come with me before I go. But thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How is everyone dealing with the stalk market like where do you put the turnips?



Well this save file I'm going to try to be mellow with it, so I'm limiting myself to one locker at max. (In the past I had literally every space in the town filled with turnips.) I can't do it with a alt character cuz then I won't get the badge


----------



## SensaiGallade

dalario96 said:


> Well this save file I'm going to try to be mellow with it, so I'm limiting myself to one locker at max. (In the past I had literally every space in the town filled with turnips.) I can't do it with a alt character cuz then I won't get the badge



Oh I forgot about the badge... A locker at a time it is then! Maybe spend 500k-1 million on turnips this week.


----------



## dalario96

Holy dump I'm getting lucky with fishing! I got blue merlin and napoleonfish in one day!


----------



## Azura

Wow the irony, my bingo number is 40 today.


----------



## SensaiGallade

dalario96 said:


> Holy dump I'm getting lucky with fishing! I got blue merlin and napoleonfish in one day!



Marlin not merlin


----------



## X2k5a7y

I wish Cyrus could do a thing, where you take him a sea bass and a K.K. song, and he makes one of those singing sea bass plaques you can put on a wall.


----------



## Venn

X2k5a7y said:


> I wish Cyrus could do a thing, where you take him a sea bass and a K.K. song, and he makes one of those singing sea bass plaques you can put on a wall.



lol, that would actually give a use for those evil fish...


----------



## Kit

Updated my blog! -http://topazfunding.tumblr.com/post/136718463064/1516-day-5
I posted yesterdays post as well
here's a quick summary
-Did my daily chores, got all my fossils donated, money & gem rocks
-Goldie moved in!!!
-Went to the island & caught a bunch of bugs!
-Got an ordinance in place and paid of my 98k loan
-Built a third bingo-man
-Put some more paths in place & cleared out some trees


----------



## Venn

Just bought a Newsprint Hat from someone. I've been wanting this hat for like forever!
---
Also, if I was to do a tumblr blog, I was hoping for the name of CelestiaCrossing, but that one is already taken. Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## fenris

X2k5a7y said:


> I wish Cyrus could do a thing, where you take him a sea bass and a K.K. song, and he makes one of those singing sea bass plaques you can put on a wall.



That would be _fantastic_ with K.K. Rockabilly.


----------



## Monforte

I almost forgot, my town is now growing trees for all the fruits! How's everyone else doing with the challenge?


----------



## SensaiGallade

I done it a few days ago!


----------



## Capeet

I have only pears (native) and peaches so far lol. And I got a lemon from one of my villagers but that doesn't count.


----------



## Squidward

My fruit is growing, tomorrow some of it should be fully grown.


----------



## Azura

If anyone needs cherries I got you. 

I meanwhile have Pears from Bill, all Island fruit and apples from Isabella as well as my cherries.


----------



## Venn

I only have Apples (Native), Oranges which are currently growing, and Lemons, which is being stored.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Day 6 Quick Morning Summary: *
Built another Snowman, got Bingo Numbers. 
Found Agnes’ plot. She moved near the town hall.
22, 37, 32

So if you need 22, 37, or 32, just let me know, and we can meet up later today.


----------



## Azura

I got Whitney in my campsite today, which was unexpected, since I saved on a random plot reset when I didn't see any, wasn't expecting any campers. I'll probably recruit her as I don't have any wolves yet. 

Also, Phoebe has her house built! She's still unpacking though. Once I get Whitney I'll have 9 villagers.


----------



## Capeet

View attachment 161193

Since I haven't posted my map yet, here it is! 

I've been contemplating where to build the campsite and Caf?. I know I won't be getting the Caf? very soon but I want to reserve a good place for it. I've been thinking of building it right to the southernmost pond, although I do have other options as well. But most importantly, I need to decide on the campsite placement. I have enough money to build it and I'd really like to do it today! Right now I'm thinking the lower left corner, where I could build a nice isolated camping ground. Near the lonely pond above the waterfall would be nice as well but on the other hand, I'd like to not build any buildings around it as almost all my ponds have/will have buildings nearby anyway. Hmmm...


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Doing the usual stuff today.
Hoping i can see Pascal again today so i can get more pirate items from him!

and Ed is moving in next to Buck! 
I also had Harry in, in the campsite and im not so sure on him lol

and i have the garden shop being built!


----------



## dalario96

How are you guys posting screen shots of your bottom screen?


----------



## Azura

I'm curious on that too. ^

Morning Update! 
Whitney is moving in from the campsite, I was so confused on the charades answer then I realized I had the emotions switched and I felt really dumb because the answer was crazy obvious. 
I got my first hybrid outside of Lucky's mini garden in front of his house! I guess you could say I got pretty...lucky. Ha, ha, ha. 
Now that my garden is open I'm going to start chopping all these trees, starting with the really annoying on right outside Julian's house. 
Chrissy is a cinnamon roll too good, too pure for this world. 
Phoebe is still asleep so I hadn't gotten to talk to her. 
Hoping for that moldy dress today, fingers crossed. (Prom dress goals tbh)


----------



## Capeet

dalario96 said:


> How are you guys posting screen shots of your bottom screen?


I use Miiverse. When you're playing and want to take a screenshot, just push the home menu button and then click the Miiverse icon in the upper right corner. Then you can post a screenshot of either the top or botton screen that you had in game when you hit home menu. Then you can just return to your game... Does this make sense? I'm not very good in explaining things.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Okay. So, I've finally caught up on the days. So, now I can chill. 
Yesterday I caught a coelacanth and an oarfish  
I had paid off my campsite, and yesterday I paid off a much needed bridge. 
I've already enacted the beautiful town ordinance, and woke up up to 2 more pink roses. 
Charlise is moved in, and Hamlet placed his plot down. [it's funny because I've been obsessing over hamsters, lately]
I'm 20,000 bells away from paying off the 98,000, and now that I think about it, I just remembered that I had put 20,000 in the abd, lol. So, I'll be taking care of that today. As I mentioned yesterday, Peanut gave me a bamboo shoot. So, I planted it by the campsite ^-^ 
Ozzie is in the campsite today. Idk if I want him to move in, or not. Stitches is starting to grow on me, along with Peanut. 
Annalisa and Greta have been hiding from me, for some reason. So, I haven't gotten to talk with them that much, aside from writing letters, which I'm trying to do everyday. I noticed that the villagers I've been writing letters to have been around town. 
Oh, oh! I also caught a football fish, which is one of my favorite fishes  and lastly, I got a wet suit from the island yesterday. I may or may not go to the island and catch some stuff for the museum.    

I might do a little screenshot dump, later.


----------



## Rasp

So it's day 6 in Cedrata and




the Fortune Teller Shop just opened. 

Also Broccolo moved in, he's cute in a dorky way, I guess...?

I still need apples and oranges for the week's challenge *distress emotion* I can give pears, cherries and peaches (and/or a reading at Katrina's, in its opening hours) in return


----------



## X2k5a7y

Rasp said:


> So it's day 6 in Cedrata and
> 
> View attachment 161144
> 
> the Fortune Teller Shop just opened.
> 
> Also Broccolo moved in, he's cute in a dorky way, I guess...?
> 
> I still need apples and oranges for the week's challenge *distress emotion* I can give pears, cherries and peaches (and/or a reading at Katrina's, in its opening hours) in return



Aawwww you have Broccolo  <3 He's great, such a doof. 
I wish I could offer you the fruit you need, but alas, I do not have it.


----------



## Rasp

X2k5a7y said:


> Aawwww you have Broccolo  <3 He's great, such a doof.
> I wish I could offer you the fruit you need, but alas, I do not have it.



No problem! Glad there are fans of Broccolo, I will definitely give him a chance, even though the first thing he did when we met was try to scam me into buying an ugly carpet for 2000+ bells


----------



## Squidward

Rasp said:


> No problem! Glad there are fans of Broccolo, I will definitely give him a chance, even though the first thing he did when we met was try to scam me into buying an ugly carpet for 2000+ bells



Lol I hate when they do this, especially when you love that villager so you want to please them.


----------



## Khaelis

Skye wanted me to buy a Bass off her for 3000 Bells earlier. >_>

Oh, the Gardening Shop opened up in Karakusa today.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Rasp said:


> No problem! Glad there are fans of Broccolo, I will definitely give him a chance, even though the first thing he did when we met was try to scam me into buying an ugly carpet for 2000+ bells



lol. At least he isn't hiding from you. I've seen Annalisa once in town, since I started. It's been 6 days ugh.


----------



## fenris

Just putting this out there: I've got Lucky, if any of y'all want him when he's ready to move out.

If none of you guys want him, I'm gonna offer him up for sale on the trading plaza.


----------



## Capeet

Day 6 in Journey!

A lot of things happened, or so it feels. Tortimer paid me a visit, so from tomorrow on I'll be able to escape the cold of winter (and my real life responsibilities) to a tropical island. Woohoo! The garden shop is being built and Able Sisters keeps selling the ugliest clothes. On the other hand, I've remembered to start talking to Sable. Hippeux will move in tomorrow and he plotted his house in front of mine. I'll be seeing his face all the time.

I tried to build a Snowman to get in on the bingo thing but it didn't work out (except in my other town). I accidentally built a Snowboy instead but at least he was happy with himself. I'll give Snowman another go tomorrow. It better work out because I want to build the whole family and get the gift from Snowtyke! What else... I was able to gather 100,000 more Bells from selling the ice furniture without trying much. I planned to build the campsite today with that money but we'll see.

Some random stuff that also happened today... I got three hybrids: a pink rose, an orange pansy and an orange tulip I think. Also I realized I forgot to send the apology letter I wrote for Gigi yesterday. How horrible! Fang's into selling his sloppy furniture. I already have the TV and stereo now. Not that I care for them very much, but I can give them to someone who does.

Uhh... that ISN'T about it but I'll stop my rambling now.
We're almost a week in!


----------



## Mycaruba

Ken is moving in tomorrow, he's pretty cool

Diva's face is still agitating me

I can go to the island tomorrow, too


----------



## SensaiGallade

Rasp said:


> So it's day 6 in Cedrata and
> 
> View attachment 161144
> 
> the Fortune Teller Shop just opened.
> 
> Also Broccolo moved in, he's cute in a dorky way, I guess...?
> 
> I still need apples and oranges for the week's challenge *distress emotion* I can give pears, cherries and peaches (and/or a reading at Katrina's, in its opening hours) in return


 
Waaa! How'd you unlock it so fast?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Day 6 so far...
Shari has plotted right in front of Re-tail...
Garden shop is being constructed 
House is being expanded tomorrow 
Need to sell all my bugs from my big island run
Getting ready to buy Kid Cat and a reserved Cherry to move into town. After this, I'll have 10 villagers.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I have all of the non-island fruits growing at the moment; should be ready tomorrow (I'll post a pic).

Also, SensaiGallade, found this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?344618-STITCHES!-9-hours-left-to-enter


----------



## Trundle

My police station opened up and got some free stuff from there. The Gardening Shop opened today too which I didn't think could happen that fast. Finally an axe! 
Also 2 more hybrids came in, bought some cool accessories for the outside of my house. No new plots today.


----------



## Azura

There was no moldy dress, darn. Picked up the Nurses uniform and a bunny hood, I wish I had a Gayle to give the Nurses uniform to, if I can get her to wear it for my obscure reference reasons then she'll be a definite 10th villager if I can get her. Though, I am sure they can't wear dresses. 

Also, Julian: Your fashion is always fantastic. 
Me: Wearing a Blue letter jacket with gray sweatpants, a hockey mask and a Mario hat. 
Me: Of course it is.


----------



## Camillion

Today:
Agnes moved in, she's a pretty alright uchi so I'm happy
Monique is my guaranteed camper... not so happy about that one
Gardening shop opened
Paid off my 3rd bridge <3
Got 3 badges from Phineas


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> I have all of the non-island fruits growing at the moment; should be ready tomorrow (I'll post a pic).
> 
> Also, SensaiGallade, found this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?344618-STITCHES!-9-hours-left-to-enter



I have two villagers coming in soon! I'm passing on him right now


----------



## Rasp

SensaiGallade said:


> Waaa! How'd you unlock it so fast?!



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?97962-Debunking-Katrina

It set me back a couple hours of creating a character, getting the fortune told, then deleting it afterwards, 19 times in total... It's a grind but it works


----------



## Azura

Ugh, my axe for today broke. 

I'm using the basic carpet design to get the gist of where my paths will go so my town looks pretty bad at the moment.


----------



## dalario96

What badge is the hardest for you guys to get? For me its the balloon one. Ive never got it in any of my towns


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Azura said:


> Ugh, my axe for today broke.
> 
> I'm using the basic carpet design to get the gist of where my paths will go so my town looks pretty bad at the moment.



I've not even started paths yet. I want natural paths, and for my paths I want to line them with bushes,trees and hybrids, so it's gonna take a while. I might test it out on the tiny strip of land from my Plaza to my Town Hall.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dalario96 said:


> What badge is the hardest for you guys to get? For me its the balloon one. Ive never got it in any of my towns



STREETPASS! Omg, 1000 Streetpasses is a tall order, even where I live, which has 3 cities within 15 miles (ish). Especially if those Streetpasses have to be unique, and I think they do.


----------



## Squidward

I forgot to play uwu
I should go farm for bugs now!


----------



## Azura

ItsMilkypink said:


> I've not even started paths yet. I want natural paths, and for my paths I want to line them with bushes,trees and hybrids, so it's gonna take a while. I might test it out on the tiny strip of land from my Plaza to my Town Hall.



Yeah, I wanted to plan out my paths so I could see where to put my trees and stuff before I plant them. I wish I did it earlier because where this pear tree I put down is, ugh, I'm definitely going to cut it down when the pears grow. 

I want a bunch of hybrids to put everywhere but alas I only have a single pink rose.  I'll get there eventually, I really need to find better places to put my gardens and trees.


----------



## Capeet

ItsMilkypink said:


> STREETPASS! Omg, 1000 Streetpasses is a tall order, even where I live, which has 3 cities within 15 miles (ish). Especially if those Streetpasses have to be unique, and I think they do.


Whaaaat, 1000 individual players? Didn't know you have to get so many hits. I'll never be able to do that!  I'm giving up. I pretty much only StreetPass people twice or thrice a year when I go to conventions.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Cosmic Kid said:


> Whaaaat, 1000 individual players? Didn't know you have to get so many hits. I'll never be able to do that!  I'm giving up. I pretty much only StreetPass people twice or thrice a year when I go to conventions.



Ah, just checked, it doesn't have to be individual players.


----------



## Azura

I have a question. 

I want to get Zucker but I am having Whitney move from the campsite here (I convinced her today) and I think that would take two days from what I heard but Whitney would be my 9th, could I still get Zucker today?

By get I mean go and convince him to move.


----------



## fenris

Azura said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I want to get Zucker but I am having Whitney move from the campsite here (I convinced her today) and I think that would take two days from what I heard but Whitney would be my 9th, could I still get Zucker today?
> 
> By get I mean go and convince him to move.



I'm pretty sure you could?

I mean, when you ask a villager to move from another town, they move in the day after, so he'd come to your town tomorrow, and then Whitney should still come in a few days.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Not much happened today:

Klaus moved in
I paid my 2nd loan
I found good pants
Tangy gave me another shirt I was wearing
My development permit is rising up

Sorry, no pics today.


----------



## Azura

fenris said:


> I'm pretty sure you could?
> 
> I mean, when you ask a villager to move from another town, they move in the day after, so he'd come to your town tomorrow, and then Whitney should still come in a few days.



Oh nice, I placed my offer! 

I'm really nervous, my fingers are crossed. If I do get him then I'll have gotten all 10, this will be my first town to do that and in a week nonetheless... 

But now I'll have to check everyday to make sure no one I love moves... And I love all of them. ;~;


----------



## dalario96

Are any of you fans of Persona? If so my town name makes a lot more sense. 

Hmm, today I paid off my second loan. The garden center is being constructed. I finally got 100%! (that took way longer than it should have) I have my second official resident, Kujikawa.

Trying to decide if I should get 20 fortunes from katrina since she is in town today.


----------



## Azura

dalario96 said:


> Are any of you fans of Persona? If so my town name makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Hmm, today I paid off my second loan. The garden center is being constructed. I finally got 100%! (that took way longer than it should have) I have my second official resident, Kujikawa.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get 20 fortunes from katrina since she is in town today.



Yes! I love Persona, I am a big fan of 4. Also, Rise Kujikawa. <3

My town name (Sodosopa) makes sense if you've seen South Park, mainly the latest season.


----------



## dalario96

Season 19 was the best one yet. 
I was thinking of making the last two residents dojima and nanako, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mairmalade

aaaaa

If Frita moving in wasn't bad enough, now Pietro is due to move in tomorrow (I'm not fond of either of them nor do I wish to be). I'll just have to avoid looking at the names on my town map for a few months. :c


----------



## Venn

*Day 6 Summary:* 
Built another Snowman, got Bingo Numbers. 
Found Agnes’ plot. She moved near the town hall.
22, 37, 32
Held the Ceremony for the New Campsite
Katrina visited again, only a few days later..
Got my fortune told..
Got a good fortune, again 
Did daily routines, got gyroids.
Did some shopping..
Construction has started for the Garden Shop
Sable finally notices me!
Bought stuff at retail…
Starting a fund for the third and final bridge.
Did some planting and harvesting.
Went to the Island, caught a few beetles and a Napoleanfish!


----------



## Locket

I feel so far behind everybody 

I haven't unlocked the Garden shop, I've only started 1 pwp, I don't have the island, I'm really poor, and I was able to do the mayor stuff yesterday


----------



## SensaiGallade

Should unlock the dream suite tomorrow!


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> I feel so far behind everybody
> 
> I haven't unlocked the Garden shop, I've only started 1 pwp, I don't have the island, I'm really poor, and I was able to do the mayor stuff yesterday


Aww don't worry! You'll catch up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Should unlock the dream suite tomorrow!



How do you unlock it again? Doesn't isaballe or whatever suggest it?
I'd like to build it too. I have enough for it.


----------



## dalario96

You walk into the town hall and shes sleeping, so you walk behind the counter and talk to her


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> Aww don't worry! You'll catch up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How do you unlock it again? Doesn't isaballe or whatever suggest it?
> I'd like to build it too. I have enough for it.



You have to build 1 pwp (maybe 2) and she will be sleeping. She says that a girl names Luna came and suggested it 


And I spent too much time on paths maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -



dalario96 said:


> You walk into the town hall and shes sleeping, so you walk behind the counter and talk to her



you can also talk to her from where you would stand for changing the tune/ flag, hear your town rating, and report villagers


----------



## fenris

Bunny Bento said:


> I feel so far behind everybody
> 
> I haven't unlocked the Garden shop, I've only started 1 pwp, I don't have the island, I'm really poor, and I was able to do the mayor stuff yesterday



It's okay, I'm really behind, too.  I just started actually working on getting my approval rating up today, and I'm stuck at 88 percent for the moment.  I haven't even collected or planted any fruits for the challenge thing, either.


----------



## Mothership

Haven't had too much time to play today. Was busy with RL stuff, then needed to plot reset someone into another of my towns.

Finally was able to go on Moonvale to plot reset for a snooty. Stopped when Soleil's plot showed up. She's adorable, so I had to let her stay   She'll be villager # 8. Her house will be near Beardo's and Paula's....I think it will be amusing to see a tiny hamster walking about with two huge bears in the same area 

My Garden Shop will open tomorrow! I hope Leif has an axe so I can start planting my perfect peach orchard!

I tried to figure out how to post a screen shot of my map using Miiverse, but failed to see how to do it


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> You have to build 1 pwp (maybe 2) and she will be sleeping. She says that a girl names Luna came and suggested it
> 
> 
> And I spent too much time on paths maybe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you can also talk to her from where you would stand for changing the tune/ flag, hear your town rating, and report villagers


Do you have to have built a pwp beforehand ;-;
Because I haven't built any


----------



## Locket

fenris said:


> It's okay, I'm really behind, too.  I just started actually working on getting my approval rating up today, and I'm stuck at 88 percent for the moment.  I haven't even collected or planted any fruits for the challenge thing, either.



Thanks for reminding me:



Spoiler:  I completed the challenge



( Yes, even island fruits)



Spoiler:  ILI










Incredibly Large Image if you guessed right






- - - Post Merge - - -



Kit said:


> Do you have to have built a pwp beforehand ;-;
> Because I haven't built any



Yes


----------



## dalario96

I don't think so, I'm fairly certain it just has to be the 7th in game day


----------



## Locket

dalario96 said:


> I don't think so, I'm fairly certain it just has to be the 7th in game day



You do have to build a PWP (from what I read)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Okay so I found a few paths I like on BidoofCrossing that I think are perfect for a natural town! What do you think! 

Firstly we have this pattern. This is more of a snow type pattern.



Then these! Spring patterns!



Finally I really like this one!



What do you think? Which one?!


----------



## Locket

SensaiGallade said:


> Okay so I found a few paths I like on BidoofCrossing that I think are perfect for a natural town! What do you think!
> 
> Firstly we have this pattern. This is more of a snow type pattern.
> 
> View attachment 161173
> 
> Then these! Spring patterns!
> 
> View attachment 161174View attachment 161175
> 
> Finally I really like this one!
> 
> View attachment 161176
> 
> What do you think? Which one?!



Third one.

And the owner of the blog actually has an account here (fun fact)


----------



## SensaiGallade

You think so?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Use the cobblestone till spring then change it?


----------



## Locket

SensaiGallade said:


> You think so?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Use the cobblestone till spring then change it?



Use 1 for the snow, then when it melts, use three until it snows again

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys! My tree grew! <3


----------



## fenris

Oh!  Do we have to plant all the fruits for the challenge, or just have them?


----------



## Locket

fenris said:


> Oh!  Do we have to plant all the fruits for the challenge, or just have them?



I took a pic with the fruits layed out then planted them lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I feel so far behind everybody
> 
> I haven't unlocked the Garden shop, I've only started 1 pwp, I don't have the island, I'm really poor, and I was able to do the mayor stuff yesterday



Nevermind, spoke too soon XD



Spoiler:  Yes










Spoiler:  Even more yes!










Spoiler:  YAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> You think so?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Use the cobblestone till spring then change it?


Gimme the QR codes of the first one


----------



## Locket

Filbert is moving in tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Kit

*burnt out from getting 50 freaking medals today*
guys I unlocked club tormentor
get it
torment
ohohoh
I'm never playing Ore-Hunt again


----------



## Loveablegal

I am getting the island tommorw!


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> Gimme the QR codes of the first one



Ready:



Spoiler


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> Ready:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thank you ^_^
Can't use them yet but soon


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> Thank you ^_^
> Can't use them yet but soon



4 more days (maybe)


----------



## Kit

Bunny Bento said:


> 4 more days (maybe)



Yeah cuz we're on day 6
Anyone got pears for me?


----------



## Mairmalade

It's only January guys slow down

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I have pears for you, Kit!


----------



## Kit

Mairmalade said:


> It's only January guys slow down
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I have pears for you, Kit!


I need them pretty paths ASAP though
It hurts without them
Yes yes gimme pear
What u want for them? I've got some peaches still & some cherries now


----------



## Locket

Kit said:


> Yeah cuz we're on day 6
> Anyone got pears for me?



I have to wait for a couple of days to get all the fruit trees with fruit on them


----------



## Mairmalade

Kit said:


> I need them pretty paths ASAP though
> It hurts without them
> Yes yes gimme pear
> What u want for them? I've got some peaches still & some cherries now



Cherries or apples -- whatever works. I'll grab nine for you and open my gates


----------



## Locket

By the way:

If anyone wants chocolate paths, heres a grid:


----------



## Mairmalade

Bunny Bento said:


> By the way:
> 
> If anyone wants chocolate paths, heres a grid:



ooo that's cute

Good news for a sweets town


----------



## Kit

Mairmalade said:


> Cherries or apples -- whatever works. I'll grab nine for you and open my gates



I'll give you some cherries since I only have uno apple ^_^
I think i've already got you added so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mairmalade said:


> ooo that's cute
> 
> Good news for a sweets town



Hahhaah 
I may use it I'm not too sure


----------



## Mairmalade

Kit said:


> I'll give you some cherries since I only have uno apple ^_^
> I think i've already got you added so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hahhaah
> I may use it I'm not too sure



Yup I added you & gates are open.


----------



## Locket

Mairmalade said:


> ooo that's cute
> 
> Good news for a sweets town



I'm using them. I have three variations; Pink, Brown, and White

they are a New Leaf version of this path (on City Folk/ Lets Go To The City):


----------



## Venn

Bunny Bento said:


> Thanks for reminding me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I completed the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ( Yes, even island fruits)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ILI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly Large Image if you guessed right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



How are you making the images bigger than the regular 3DS Size?


----------



## Kit

Mairmalade said:


> Yup I added you & gates are open.



Thank you marr


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> How are you making the images bigger than the regular 3DS Size?



This website. It's in the helpful links section on the main post


----------



## Venn

Bunny Bento said:


> This website. It's in the helpful links section on the main post



Thanks, I'll probably use it to.
But I still need a blog name. I wanted CelestiaCrossing but that is already taken.


----------



## dalario96

How'd you get persimmons already?!


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> Thanks, I'll probably use it to.
> But I still need a blog name. I wanted CelestiaCrossing but that is already taken.



StarofCelestia


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> Thanks, I'll probably use it to.
> But I still need a blog name. I wanted CelestiaCrossing but that is already taken.



Does it have to end in "Crossing"
I did Topaz*Funding* for mine ^_^


----------



## Locket

dalario96 said:


> How'd you get persimmons already?!



My friend has the Emporium


----------



## Mairmalade

Kit said:


> Thank you marr



Anything for an injured maiden in distress


----------



## Venn

Bunny Bento said:


> StarofCelestia





Kit said:


> Does it have to end in "Crossing"
> I did Topaz*Funding* for mine ^_^



I was hoping to make it sound Animal Crossing like.
Thats why I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Kit

Mairmalade said:


> Anything for an injured maiden in distress


Blog post & challenge complete picture on the way!
Also gotta edit the front page a bit
When did I say the challenge was ending again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> I was hoping to make it sound Animal Crossing like.
> Thats why I didn't know what to do.



Well Funding is PWP related sooooo 
You could also do something using these words
*Mayor, Tree, Bells/Bell, Ores/Any Ore names, A villager name, Town/Village.. ect.*


----------



## dalario96

If anyone has turnips, 152 in my town


----------



## Kit

My post for today - http://topazfunding.tumblr.com/post/136783209109/1616-day-6
& a summary of what I did
-Built a perfect snowboy 
-Got my Club TORMENTor membership
-Building a fence pwp
-Did all my chores and what-not

I'd check out the link though.. Soleil has GOT to go -.-


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> I was hoping to make it sound Animal Crossing like.
> Thats why I didn't know what to do.



AnthonyCrossingCelestia


----------



## Khaelis

Yet another day where I haven't done much, sadly. Gardening Shop did open, however.


----------



## Kit

I need some halps guys on deciding my dreamie list
I'm doing a half cat/half dog& wolf town.
Meaning I want to end up with a 5/5 ratio of cats to dogs hopefully
so
*Achieved Dreamies-*
Rosie, Goldie,
Peppy, Normal,

*
Possibles-Cranky*
Butch, Chief, Lobo, Fang, Tom, Wolfgang

*Possibles-Lazy*
Biskit, Bones, Bob, Punchy,

*Possibles-Jock*
Rudy

*Possibles-Smug*
S-Shep??? (do I have to have a smug )

*Possibles-Uchi*
Katt, Cherry
(do I have to have a uchi too )

*Possibles-Snooty*
Freya, Kitty, Oliva, Portia, Purrl
*
Possibles for the remaining two (possibly 3 or 4 depending on how the smug/uchi thing goes)*
*Dogs*-
Cookie (peppy), Daisy (normal)

*Cats*-
Lolly (normal), Mitzi (normal), Merry (peppy), Tangy (peppy)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Posting an actual thread on this too


----------



## Monforte

Bunny Bento said:


> AnthonyCrossingCelestia



CelestiaTownHall


----------



## dalario96

are all gold fruits part of the challenge?


----------



## Kit

dalario96 said:


> are all gold fruits part of the challenge?



No ^_^


----------



## Mairmalade

dalario96 said:


> are all gold fruits part of the challenge?



Perfect fruit? Naw


----------



## tearypastel

hey everybody!!
i'm gonna give a summary of what i've done these past couple days because i haven't updated much oops
-upgraded from a tent
- shari moved in, and lyman is about to move in.
-raised my approval level to 50%
- went to somebody's town (kaydeekrunk) and picked up some things + went to the shampoodle!
- i also made myself a sweater and paired it with some red boots, white stockings and a white pep-squad skirt! 


Spoiler: what my mayor currently looks like











i'm currently working on expanding my house again, and raising my approval level!


----------



## Venn

So, I finally got a blog!
After messing things around and trying to figure things out, I finally got it to work!
I ended up calling it "TheCelestialCrossing"
So www.thecelestialcrossing.tumblr.com

I have a few test posts, but none of my pictures yet. I shall them up by tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Im gonna start visiting some towns tomorrow for help.


----------



## Azura

I got Zucker! So excited for him, didn't get a chance to do much today, I'll probably be going to get the Mermaid item for today, sell beetles, then end early, so happy about Zucker.~


----------



## dalario96

Still waiting on redd :/
Side note: Someone g
ave me over 200 roses!


----------



## fenris

So, what kind of ordinances do you guys have?

I don't want to use Beautiful Town just yet...  I don't want my villagers planting and watering a billion flowers and mucking up my hybrid breeding process...  but I'm not sure which ordinance I should use in the meantime, if any.


----------



## dalario96

Since I'm going to be bug farming, I'm going to use bell boom


----------



## davroslek

OK, just a little while ago, I gave a gift to Axel from Merengue, which turned out to be a gray parka. Guess what he gave me as a reward? Candy. I thought you could only get candy in October! XD


----------



## Kit

fenris said:


> So, what kind of ordinances do you guys have?
> 
> I don't want to use Beautiful Town just yet...  I don't want my villagers planting and watering a billion flowers and mucking up my hybrid breeding process...  but I'm not sure which ordinance I should use in the meantime, if any.



Beautiful town for me ^_^


----------



## Squidward

I forgot to take a picture yesterday. :c


----------



## Azura

fenris said:


> So, what kind of ordinances do you guys have?
> 
> I don't want to use Beautiful Town just yet...  I don't want my villagers planting and watering a billion flowers and mucking up my hybrid breeding process...  but I'm not sure which ordinance I should use in the meantime, if any.


Beautiful town for me, as always. 


I forgot to water my flowers yesterday, hopefully one of my villagers watered some I really want some hybrids.


----------



## Venn

Venice said:


> So, I finally got a blog!
> After messing things around and trying to figure things out, I finally got it to work!
> I ended up calling it "TheCelestialCrossing"
> So www.thecelestialcrossing.tumblr.com
> 
> I have a few test posts, but none of my pictures yet. I shall them up by tomorrow or Friday.



I shall have my pictures ready tonight or tomorrow. (More likely tomorrow)


----------



## Azura

Does the fortune teller count as an event that prevents move ins? I was looking for Zucker's plot, but I didn't see it after 3 resets, and I read camper villagers take two days so will it prioritize Zucker's move in from another town tomorrow or count Whitney's move in as an event and Zucker moves in after, if that's the case?


----------



## davroslek

In Farebury, Zell is my newest villager! I also got Freya from my campsite. : )


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> Does the fortune teller count as an event that prevents move ins? I was looking for Zucker's plot, but I didn't see it after 3 resets, and I read camper villagers take two days so will it prioritize Zucker's move in from another town tomorrow or count Whitney's move in as an event and Zucker moves in after, if that's the case?


I don't think the fortune teller prevents move ins. Btw, did you invite both of them to your town on the same day? I've heard many people say that when they invited 2 villagers to move in on the same day, only the latter showed up. But I've also heard some people say that they had both of them move in... in which case I don't know who'll move in first.

Just wanted to let you know what I've read about this. Don't get depressed yet though!


----------



## mayortash

I didn't have time to play for a few days. I popped in today and everyone was so happy to see me. It was so sweet. Finally spoke to Tortimer so I can go to the island tomorrow. Bill moved in over the last couple days so he's my 9th villager. Campsite is being built as we speak and I've unlocked Kicks.


----------



## Azura

Cosmic Kid said:


> I don't think the fortune teller prevents move ins. Btw, did you invite both of them to your town on the same day? I've heard many people say that when they invited 2 villagers to move in on the same day, only the latter showed up. But I've also heard some people say that they had both of them move in... in which case I don't know who'll move in first.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know what I've read about this. Don't get depressed yet though!



Oh the Latter was Zucker so I'm okay with that, Whitney I invited mainly because I didn't have a wolf so I'm not to torn about losing her if I do. 

Though if that's the case then wouldn't Zucker have plotted? I don't see any but this is the first time I've gotten a villager from another town, Whitney was in my camp.


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> Oh the Latter was Zucker so I'm okay with that, Whitney I invited mainly because I didn't have a wolf so I'm not to torn about losing her if I do.
> 
> Though if that's the case then wouldn't Zucker have plotted? I don't see any but this is the first time I've gotten a villager from another town, Whitney was in my camp.


It might sometimes take longer than a day for a villager to move in to your town. I think villagers that you invite from others' towns should move in in 1-2 days.


----------



## Azura

Cosmic Kid said:


> It might sometimes take longer than a day for a villager to move in to your town. I think villagers that you invite from others' towns should move in in 1-2 days.



Ah okay, I did research myself a lot of the people who invited two villagers only got one but with a camper and a villager like me it was very mixed. I'll keep an eye out, I think by inviting Zucker I put Whitney in the void (From what others say) but if that was the case wouldn't she try to move into the first town I visit?

Hmm, if anyone has less then 9 villagers (I don't know if voided villagers work for the tenth) and wouldn't mind the possibility of Whitney appearing I would like to try it. (When I get home I mean.)


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> Ah okay, I did research myself a lot of the people who invited two villagers only got one but with a camper and a villager like me it was very mixed. I'll keep an eye out, I think by inviting Zucker I put Whitney in the void (From what others say) but if that was the case wouldn't she try to move into the first town I visit?
> 
> Hmm, if anyone has less then 9 villagers (I don't know if voided villagers work for the tenth) and wouldn't mind the possibility of Whitney appearing I would like to try it. (When I get home I mean.)


Hmm I see. I don't know that much about how the void works but since she's the only villager that would be in your void, I think there might be a good chance that whoever you visit next will get her. I wonder how often voided villagers move in to other people's towns. Like do they try to move in the first chance they get or is it just random?

I'm getting a bit confused. Whose void would she even be in? Yours or the person's that you adopted her from?


----------



## Azura

Cosmic Kid said:


> Hmm I see. I don't know that much about how the void works but since she's the only villager that would be in your void, I think there might be a good chance that whoever you visit next will get her. I wonder how often voided villagers move in to other people's towns. Like do they try to move in the first chance they get or is it just random?
> 
> I'm getting a bit confused. Whose void she would even be in? Yours or the person's that you adopted her from?



She was a camper so she would be in my Void, I think? I'm confused too. Though like I said when I read the few people who've done this with campers the camper usually moved in two days after the invited one, though some only got the latter like with two invited villagers? 

It seems villagers in the void will for sure move to a town with 9 or less villagers that is first streetpass or visited, thankfully my DS is home today, so I'll try to visit someone and if she doesn't move in I guess she'll just appear later in mine? I'll visit several to see if there's a chance she won't on the first one. 

Man between this and the Snowman thing I am experimenting with a lot of stuff.


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> She was a camper so she would be in my Void, I think? I'm confused too. Though like I said when I read the few people who've done this with campers the camper usually moved in two days after the invited one, though some only got the latter like with two invited villagers?
> 
> It seems villagers in the void will for sure move to a town with 9 or less villagers that is first streetpass or visited, thankfully my DS is home today, so I'll try to visit someone and if she doesn't move in I guess she'll just appear later in mine? I'll visit several to see if there's a chance she won't on the first one.
> 
> Man between this and the Snowman thing I am experimenting with a lot of stuff.


Oh yeah, sorry, I forgot that she was a camper. But do campers go to the void in these kind of situations or do they just... disappear altogether? I'm definitely interested in seeing how your experiment turns out. I've been reading about the void and wow it seems so complicated, especially as we don't have definite answers to many questions. Let us know what happens!

By the way, what's that Snowman thing you mentioned? I've gotten into them lately so it'd be interesting to know.


----------



## Azura

Cosmic Kid said:


> Oh yeah, sorry, I forgot that she was a camper. But do campers go to the void in these kind of situations or do they just... disappear altogether? I'm definitely interested in seeing how your experiment turns out. I've been reading about the void and wow it seems so complicated, especially as we don't have definite answers to many questions. Let us know what happens!
> 
> By the way, what's that Snowman thing you mentioned? I've gotten into them lately so it'd be interesting to know.


Yeah I'll have to see how it goes! 

I tried resetting my number for Bingo but saving before I grab the card but you'll get the same number every time, I am sure the numbers are all set when you build the Snowman.


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> Yeah I'll have to see how it goes!
> 
> I tried resetting my number for Bingo but saving before I grab the card but you'll get the same number every time, I am sure the numbers are all set when you build the Snowman.


Ah yeah, now I remember you talking about it. It's a shame it didn't work. I'm one number away from bingo in my other town so it would have been convenient to do what you tried to if only it worked. Building a new Snowman over and over again for a certain number takes too much time lol.


----------



## Mothership

Today in Moonvale:

Soleil moved in 
Got BINGO! And received a snowmobile. Would be cool if I could actually ride on it.
Garden Shop opened, but Leif didn't have an axe for sale.....boo 

Frank wants a centipede, so I need to remember to go on later to catch one for him (writes reminder note). I'm bad about remembering things like that.

Daisy has picked up Puddles catchphrase "splish". That doesn't suit her at all, so I hope she'll ask me to change it soon.

I really should start collecting the Mermaid set to go with the Mermaid house exterior, but grinding for all those medals is so boring. Bleah.


----------



## Amilee

Phil moved into my town and i will let moe move in from the campsite
He is sooo cute!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Didn't do too much today, but I did pay off my loan and I'm getting an upstairs tomorrow ^-^!

I feel like I'm behind everyone. Haven't even started my paths and I haven't started a single PWP either :c. Did complete the fruits challenge though!!



Spoiler: Challenge 1: COMPLETE


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

I barely played for a few days. So far, I've unlocked the Island and the gardening shop, I've paid off my house's main room's final upgrade, and I've bred a few hybrids. I haven't completed the fruit challenge though  But at last, I've obtained Stitches as my eighth random move-in! I think I've been pretty lucky to get him


----------



## Azura

Mothership said:


> Today in Moonvale:
> 
> Soleil moved in
> Got BINGO! And received a snowmobile. Would be cool if I could actually ride on it.
> Garden Shop opened, but Leif didn't have an axe for sale.....boo
> 
> Frank wants a centipede, so I need to remember to go on later to catch one for him (writes reminder note). I'm bad about remembering things like that.
> 
> Daisy has picked up Puddles catchphrase "splish". That doesn't suit her at all, so I hope she'll ask me to change it soon.
> 
> I really should start collecting the Mermaid set to go with the Mermaid house exterior, but grinding for all those medals is so boring. Bleah.



I get the memory thing, these past few days I completely forgot about the peach Bill wanted, Chrissy and Bill wanted furniture to replace old stuff, and a bag worm for Vlady.  

Also, Baabara picked up Lucky's catchphrase and it seems so hilarious on her, I forgot villagers would do that. I want Julian to pick up Chrissy's, Glitter sounds weird and sparkles would fit him, to bad nobody in my town so far has asked for a change in catch phrase.


----------



## Capeet

I haven't been playing much today. The garden center opened and I bought an axe and a cedar sapling. Introduced myself to Hippeux, got 1 new hybrid and my first gyroids and managed to build a Snowman. It's easy, I just didn't realize at first how big the first snowball has to be. He gave me the number 36. Tomorrow I'll have the whole snowman family if I manage to build Snowtyke right. Ah I'm looking forward to his present. I hope it's the snowbunny! There was a very similar thing in an episode of Natsume Yuujinchou... I've wanted the snowbunny ever since... I also visited the island shortly but I don't have time for bug catching today. Oh yeah, I also paid off the 98,000 Bells loan. I promised Shari that I would catch her a stringfish (lol) because I was ambitious and wanted to have a stringfish catching spree. They are premium in Re-tail today. Didn't catch any though.


----------



## Venn

Day 7 Summary: 
Agnes Moved In!
The Garden Shop Opened!
Got a Camper: Del
Chatted with Pete
Found Fossils
Donated the Fossils
Visited Garden Shop
Bought a new shirt.
Shook Trees
Caught some Bees. (3)
Got a Furniture


----------



## Mothership

I remembered to log back onto Moonvale so I could catch a centipede for Frank! *pats self on back*

Also.....I visited Benjamin's house, then Daisy came to my house. Daisy also gave my my first nickname! Mayor Melody is now "M-cat". I like it 

My ninth villager should be placing a plot soon. Part of me wants to forget about plot resetting and just go with whoever shows up. The other part of me is cringing about getting someone I don't like and/or in a horrible spot. Hmmmm.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Sorry for not playing for a bit. Things got really busy and stressful. 

I'm going on right now. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hans the gorilla is moving in my town today. 

I'm not big on Gorilla villagers, but I can call him Han Solo o3o


----------



## 00jachna

When you created your town on January 3'rd ;'(


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Yay, the garden shop is opening tomorrow!!

I got my fortune cookie today. I got an Arwing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the island now!! Time to go make some money o3o


----------



## Kit

Hello everyone


----------



## Mothership

*waves to Kit*  Hi


----------



## Kit

Mothership said:


> *waves to Kit*  Hi



How's everyones ACNL stuff going?
Rosie is hiding from me I haven't been able to find her for the past three days


----------



## Mothership

ACNL is going well for me   I'm just taking it slow and having fun. Annnd that's a very naughty thing for your Rosie to do! No catnip for her tonight


----------



## Venn

Kit, can you add my blog to you list?
www.thecelestialcrossing.tumblr.com


----------



## Azura

So if anyone wants to help me,I'm trying to see what outcome will happen, I invited Zucker and Whitney on the same day - Whitney first from my campsite, and Zucker from a friend's town. There's five possible ways for this to go. 
The two 60 40 chances-
-Whitney is in my Void her invitation overrode by me inviting Zucker and he will be moving in tomorrow. 
-Zucker will move in tomorrow and Whitney will move in 2 days after. 
Then the less likely options-
-Zucker moves in after Whitney which I can't see how this would happen from what I've read it's always been the last to move in first. 
-Whitney moves and Zucker is voided, which again I can't see for reasons above. 
-Not receiving either which thankfully I haven't read any case of that. 
Then there's always the chance neither goes to the void even if they don't move in. 

Anyways I want to see if anyone who doesn't mind the possibility of receiving Whitney if the first is the case (Or Zucker if one of the unexpected choices comes to play though hopefully he does move in.  ) will let me visit there village to see if she moves in after a couple days,in about an hour when I'm finished getting ready for night at least. @~@ I want to ask here since in the off chance it is Zucker I have the chance to get him back when he moves out,hopefully? (Whitney is a loss I can take but Zucker I payed tbt for which is valuable I guess? Plus he's a dreamie. <3)


----------



## Mairmalade

New Leaf is making me very sad. Three villagers I strongly dislike in a row.  Going to take forever for them to be gone. At least bells are no problem with access to the island now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll have access to the island tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Trundle

Got a few new hybrids, and I also finished my police station and started a pattern sign PWP that I paid off too. I didn't have too much time to do anything today but I'm enjoying my town a lot!


----------



## Azura

I opted to go the pink cutsie look today since I needed a change, still have my signature hockey mask though, no Mermaid items on my island today sadly and I didn't check yesterday, ugh. I hope I didn't miss anything. I didn't do much yesterday and wanted to visit Nook to see if he got the Dessert door back but alas he was closed when I could make it on. No moldy dress and that was one of the few places I went to yesterday. I think I'm close to unlocking QR though, I got to the convo with Sable where Mable chips in. Currently beetle hunting. 

I do hope I can visit someone's town today to see what's going to happen with my situation but I guess I should be more patient and just see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## Backalleybard

Things are going alright for me. I just finished a school project I got slammed with the first day I came back from holiday break (Which my partner didn't help at all with), so hopefully I can start making some solid progress on my town tonight.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Playland update: 

-Got the reset center pwp request (didn't build it, today, though) 
- Hamlet is unpacking 
- Colton bailed on me going over to his house, then later decided to come over to mine. 
-Stitches is still adorable. 
-Vic decided to start calling me "princess". 
- I built another bridge, and tomorrow, I'm demolishing the first one. 
- Paid off the 198,000, and will have a second story tomorrow  
That's about it. I've gotten more pink roses and a fountain in front of town hall. 
I always like putting one there, and it prevents a villager from moving there, though I think Stitches being beside it and a boulder would prevent that anyway. I'm really proud of myself for sticking with this town, thus far. I'm really bad about abandoning towns, after a few days and starting all the way over.


----------



## dalario96

Guys.... I left for school, and my 3ds got left at home ;~;

I can't go back for 5 months either... Guess I can't take part in the challenge anymore!


----------



## Camillion

Update:
Fountain paid off
Got an axe
Got a nice harvest of perfect apples
Found a Coelacanth
Went island bug hunting again

Actually pretty chill day ;u;

edit: Vladimir just suggested zen garden so I'm gonna put it by my campsite


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Today's news:

Paid off my first PWP (the fountain)
Didn't get any hybrids, since I didn't water flowers yesterday
Curt told me he wants to move, and I told him that it was OK


----------



## Capeet

I completed a snowman family for the first time. Snowtyke is so cute! I think I should get the Snowman Matryoshka from him tomorrow since everyone was well-balanced. I'm aiming for the snow bunny next time.  Or should I just make 4 bingo Snowmen..? Snow people are more fun than I realized.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dalario96 said:


> Guys.... I left for school, and my 3ds got left at home ;~;
> 
> I can't go back for 5 months either... Guess I can't take part in the challenge anymore!


Ahh that's a shame.  Can't you ask anyone to send the 3DS to you or something?


----------



## Azura

I'm going to continue testing this but something I've noticed with my first two plot resets of the day. 
First time - Redd was there, no plot. Coincidently, Redd was here yesterday and wouldn't you know no plot. 
Second time- Redd is gone, Whitney plots. 

I'm thinking that maybe if Redd is in your town it prevents a villager from laying down their plot, and I'm thinking that maybe a Camper invite overrides a town invite, even though I invited Zucker last. I'll do it 3 or 4 more times (Or until Whitney is in a good spot)  to see what else happens.


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> I'm going to continue testing this but something I've noticed with my first two plot resets of the day.
> First time - Redd was there, no plot. Coincidently, Redd was here yesterday and wouldn't you know no plot.
> Second time- Redd is gone, Whitney plots.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe if Redd is in your town it prevents a villager from laying down their plot, and I'm thinking that maybe a Camper invite overrides a town invite, even though I invited Zucker last. I'll do it 3 or 4 more times (Or until Whitney is in a good spot)  to see what else happens.


Interesting. 

Wasn't the one in your town yesterday Katrina and not Redd? Anyway, if you're right about Redd preventing a move in, I wouldn't be surprised if Katrina's appearance did that as well.

It'd be interesting to hear other people's experiences about this as well. People are claiming lots of things about this and some of them definitely don't seem to be true, I'd like to know how this really works. I'm tempted to start experimenting myself haha.


----------



## Azura

I thought it was Katarina but I went in the tent and it was Redd, I confused tent designs,somehow. Though she spawns the same way I can see her doing the same thing. 

Yeah, I didn't even know you could plot reset for Redd but he's rare I guess, he didn't appear the other 10 times I plot reset for Whitney. Though, Whitney is permanently in my town now, I'll have to see on Zucker, if by next Friday he's a no show I can safely say I'm not getting him. Every instance I've read of only getting one villager it's always been the last invited, so this is a new development. 
Theory- Whitney wanted to move to Sodosopa so badly she sent a letter to Zucker saying he wasn't welcomed to throw him off from moving here and in return she could take his place. *X-Files theme*

It's kind of fun seeing how this will go but I do really want Zucker so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> I thought it was Katarina but I went in the tent and it was Redd, I confused tent designs,somehow. Though she spawns the same way I can see her doing the same thing.
> 
> Yeah, I didn't even know you could plot reset for Redd but he's rare I guess, he didn't appear the other 10 times I plot reset for Whitney. Though, Whitney is permanently in my town now, I'll have to see on Zucker, if by next Friday he's a no show I can safely say I'm not getting him. Every instance I've read of only getting one villager it's always been the last invited, so this is a new development.
> Theory- Whitney wanted to move to Sodosopa so badly she sent a letter to Zucker saying he wasn't welcomed to throw him off from moving here and in return she could take his place. *X-Files theme*
> 
> It's kind of fun seeing how this will go but I do really want Zucker so my fingers are crossed.


I've heard many people say that Redd only shows up once a week but I guess that's not true then?
Lol I hope Whitney didn't send Zucker that letter. Hopefully he'll show up!


----------



## Venn

Not much has been done for my town today.
I did my daily routines and bought from Sahara, who I ended up selling because she chose bad flooring and wallpapers.
I donated fossils and ended up selling 1. I built another snowman and I should be getting Bingo soon!!


----------



## mayortash

Finally went to the island today! Visited Sly. Hans stood me up. Donated fossils to the museum and then ran over a package to Bill from Cranston - who then got upset because I got a present and he didn't.


----------



## Capeet

I decided on the placement of my campsite today and paid it off. I'm just getting started on bug catching on the island to afford other PWPs, most importantly the Dream Suite! I haven't unlocked it yet but I want to be able to pay it off on the day I get it. Also I have some other PWPs I want to build in the meantime.

By the way, silver axes are being sold on my island today. Lemme know if you want to come buy some.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Feel more achieved today. Made about 30 medals, found all the fossils and special rocks. Bought out all the shops - it's for my catolog. Got a painting - which I'm confident is genuine - from Redd. Had Bill come round for a bit. Did a couple other favors too.

Need bananas and a perfect apple. Because Phoebe destroyed mine DX.


----------



## Mycaruba

Ilia updottle. Genji is moving in. Other than that, the usual stuff. I'll run down my Villagers for my impressions of them so far.

Maple: Cute as ever, but so far has had really weird taste in gifts, ranging from mouldy shirts to washing machines.
Rizzo: He's a weird dude. Man wears a birds shirt and says 'squonk' all the god damn time, but is like him.
Erik: He's really cool, and I've never had him before so that's a bonus. Though keeps on asking for Oranges even though there aren't any available in town.
Mac: 1, 2. 1, 2. He's buffer than you.
Twiggy: She acts really strange around everyone. She's constantly arranging to meet people behind the town hall, and asking to deliver secret packages to everyone. I'll keep an eye on her.
Annalise: She's really nice, but I've exchanged her Roccoco bed with her back and forth about 4 times now.
Diva: I don't really like her, she's super odd looking. Kind of just there.
Ken: Moved in recently and is cool. Purple chicken ftw.


----------



## Mycaruba

Good luck to the rest of you so far


----------



## MayorBlueRose

The usual stuff today, fossil finding and such.
Paid off 198,000 bells for expanding the first floor to the house
Cyrus is awake also.

Going to go to the island to go bug hunting. 

I forgot to say i also have Happy Home Bronze, Skilled Diver bronze and seafood maniac bronze medals!

Fml just missed Katriena!


----------



## Capeet

Mycaruba said:


> Diva: I don't really like her, she's super odd looking. Kind of just there.


Ha, I've never met Diva in game but she seems cool! I wouldn't mind having her in my town! *wink wink* Somehow I've really grown fond of frog villagers... Jambette, Gigi, Croque. I didn't use to like them but now they are among my favorites.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

MayorBlueRose said:


> The usual stuff today, fossil finding and such.
> Paid off 198,000 bells for expanding the first floor to the house
> Cyrus is awake also.
> 
> Going to go to the island to go bug hunting.
> 
> I forgot to say i also have Happy Home Bronze, Skilled Diver bronze and seafood maniac bronze medals!
> 
> Fml just missed Katriena!



Omg.. What.. How?! How do you get badges so quickly!?


----------



## Squidward

I haven't played because I was busy with moving some furniture. I don't know if I'll play today or not...


----------



## MayorBlueRose

ItsMilkypink said:


> Omg.. What.. How?! How do you get badges so quickly!?



I got the Ice set witht he first snow-m'am i made and that alone was 53,000 points or something! 
And i was lucky enough to get the wet suit on my first visit to the island so yeah pretty much spent all my time diving XD


----------



## X2k5a7y

I accidentally turned my 3ds off without saving D:


----------



## Venn

*I have posted my first original post on my blog! Check it here!*

I have noticed that a lot of people are posting their creations/design on tumblr from the new game. I've decided to do that as well.
Hopefully people will follow my designs as I have plenty of more!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Hans officially moved in, and the garden shop is finished.


----------



## Amilee

paid off my second bridge and have to plot reset moe tomorrow c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Bingo number today is 12. Let me know if you need.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also have 50 bingo number.


----------



## Mycaruba

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ha, I've never met Diva in game but she seems cool! I wouldn't mind having her in my town! *wink wink* Somehow I've really grown fond of frog villagers... Jambette, Gigi, Croque. I didn't use to like them but now they are among my favorites.



Heh, I'll be sure to keep that in mind when she leaves! I dunno, it's just that most animals with makeup get in my nerves a bit, but yeah, I do like the frog villagers in general though, Henry is one of my favourite animals period


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm still looking for a red wetsuit if anyone has one?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also paid my 198,000 mortgage and Cherry is moving in!


----------



## Venn

*Check Out My Newest Post on Tumblr!*

Pretty much, it is just an overview of the introduction, and a quick summary of the First 8 Days.
Clicky: x


----------



## Mothership

Blargh. Second day of the Garden Shop being open and still no axe. I don't need a watering can, Leif!

Also...I decided to be daring and NOT check my town with a new character today and Pashmina, whom I've never had before, is moving in.........right behind the Town Hall. Tis good to be getting someone new, but I do NOT like where her house will be. Ah, well. I'll survive


----------



## Mairmalade

Mothership said:


> Blargh. Second day of the Garden Shop being open and still no axe. I don't need a watering can, Leif!
> 
> Also...I decided to be daring and NOT check my town with a new character today and Pashmina, whom I've never had before, is moving in.........right behind the Town Hall. Tis good to be getting someone new, but I do NOT like where her house will be. Ah, well. I'll survive



I feel your pain.


----------



## Jacob

Today is the day I landscape my town, hopefully. Getting prepared to cut down all trees and replant them...


----------



## Trundle

I've been planting trees like crazy and just giving my town an "Animal Forest" feel. It's just a rush to perfect town and then from there I can chop what I want for paths and cool spaces.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I should have some purple tulips tomorrow if the hybrids grow. I got 2 orange tulips today and 1 from the day before so I put them together for da purple hopes. I'm also making a cool primarily cedar tree area of my town which is looking decent. Loving my town so far.


----------



## Jacob

Does anyone have any cherries they wanna trade?

I can trade a basket of peaches for a cherries


----------



## Tris

Is it possible to still join this challenge if I happened to have already reset my game on 1/1 independently?


----------



## Kit

Guesssss whooooooosss movvvvinnnng out alllreeeeeaddddyyy???
SOLEIL IS 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mairmalade said:


> New Leaf is making me very sad. Three villagers I strongly dislike in a row.  Going to take forever for them to be gone. At least bells are no problem with access to the island now.



Hopefully you'll get lucky with your move-outs!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tris said:


> Is it possible to still join this challenge if I happened to have already reset my game on 1/1 independently?



sure y not ^_^


----------



## Venn

Kit, can you please add my blog to your list?
www.thecelestialcrossing.tumblr.com


----------



## Soigne

Ah! I feel so out of the loop. I've been terribly busy with school starting back this week & getting adjusted to 2 new classes that I haven't had time to play New Leaf at all.  Hopefully this weekend I'll get some spare time to sit down and catch up a little bit to everyone.

Currently, I still haven't paid off my 39,800 bell loan which means I don't have the island yet. I'm not even sure I have the gardening store yet.

My first project is the campsite, which is still in the process of being paid off.
I'm unsure of who has moved in since Cheri, who was my 7th villager (or 8th? I have no idea).


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> Kit, can you please add my blog to your list?
> www.thecelestialcrossing.tumblr.com



sure ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's todays blog post!
Soleil is moving out if anyone wants her
http://topazfunding.tumblr.com/post/136915621049/1816-day-8


----------



## Tris

Kit said:


> sure y not ^_^



Great! Mayor Tris of Acreage is entering the challenge 

I'm not overly creative when it comes to these sorts of things.


----------



## Kit

Roh said:


> Ah! I feel so out of the loop. I've been terribly busy with school starting back this week & getting adjusted to 2 new classes that I haven't had time to play New Leaf at all.  Hopefully this weekend I'll get some spare time to sit down and catch up a little bit to everyone.
> 
> Currently, I still haven't paid off my 39,800 bell loan which means I don't have the island yet. I'm not even sure I have the gardening store yet.
> 
> My first project is the campsite, which is still in the process of being paid off.
> I'm unsure of who has moved in since Cheri, who was my 7th villager (or 8th? I have no idea).


Don't worry, I'm sure you'll catch up soon!
Have you built a snowmam yet? Selling the ice set should be a pretty easy way to get some quick cash early on


----------



## Soigne

Kit said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you'll catch up soon!
> Have you built a snowmam yet? Selling the ice set should be a pretty easy way to get some quick cash early on



I have not! Thanks for the advice, I'll get on that.


----------



## Azura

Update: Nothing much other then the Whitney plot. I got a badge though, the HH showcase one, and got a lot of Gyriods put a couple up and gave one to lucky. 

I heard good things about Tuna Kahuna Tour but I did it twice and caught nothing the first time and managed one the second. The fish kept hitting the thing and when they made it to under and I reeled in as quickly as I could they dissappeared I got really annoyed with it ugh. I'll have to live with one Mermaid chair.

Also something I recently started doing for fun and it seemed cute was change into pj ish clothes (Usually the HH showcase shirt and sweatpants), take my shoes off and have an outfit to wear tomorrow in the first slot of my dresser with other stuff I'll be putting in my inventory then go to my ice bed and then after that save and quit. No real reason just for fun.


----------



## Mycaruba

Azura said:


> Also something I recently started doing for fun and it seemed cute was change into pj ish clothes (Usually the HH showcase shirt and sweatpants), take my shoes off and have an outfit to wear tomorrow in the first slot of my dresser with other stuff I'll be putting in my inventory then go to my ice bed and then after that save and quit. No real reason just for fun.



I do this too. I dunno, it just feels more real when you wake up in the pajamas and then have to put on clothes, instead of being immediately fully clothed all the time


----------



## SensaiGallade

Urrgh I've lurked Kid Cat off someone who was in boxes today and I received a pm at 4am about him but now the cycler is asleep and I'm going out today so idk when she'll be back on but I need him to be held for me!!!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> Urrgh I've lurked Kid Cat off someone who was in boxes today and I received a pm at 4am about him but now the cycler is asleep and I'm going out today so idk when she'll be back on but I need him to be held for me!!!



Ooooh... Ouch. I would hold him for you, but, with not being able to TT, I wouldn't be able to get him to move out all that quickly. Good luck though!

I played for a good hour, if not more and got quite a bit done...
- Found money and gem rocks. (money rock totally scammed me, only got 8K bells from it, even though all the money popped out )
- Sent 3 letters, one for Marshal, one for Tangy and one for Daisy.
- Went diving and got a couple new species.
- Found and donated all of the fossils (and the painting I bought yesterday).
- Went to the island and FINALLY bought a Club Tortimer membership ^_^.
- Built a new bingo snowman.
- Did a few favours, including visiting Bree.

I still need bananas and a Perfect Apple >.< .


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> Ooooh... Ouch. I would hold him for you, but, with not being able to TT, I wouldn't be able to get him to move out all that quickly. Good luck though!
> 
> I played for a good hour, if not more and got quite a bit done...
> - Found money and gem rocks. (money rock totally scammed me, only got 8K bells from it, even though all the money popped out )
> - Sent 3 letters, one for Marshal, one for Tangy and one for Daisy.
> - Went diving and got a couple new species.
> - Found and donated all of the fossils (and the painting I bought yesterday).
> - Went to the island and FINALLY bought a Club Tortimer membership ^_^.
> - Built a new bingo snowman.
> - Did a few favours, including visiting Bree.
> 
> I still need bananas and a Perfect Apple >.< .



Wait. Do you have Kid Cat? Also I can give a perfect apple and bananas


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> Wait. Do you have Kid Cat? Also I can give a perfect apple and bananas



No. I'm saying that I would hold him, but moving him out again for you would be difficult without time travel.

Can I come over for the fruits (and do you want any payment?)?


----------



## SensaiGallade

ItsMilkypink said:


> No. I'm saying that I would hold him, but moving him out again for you would be difficult without time travel.
> 
> Can I come over for the fruits (and do you want any payment?)?



Nope no payment! You can just have them!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates are open!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

SensaiGallade said:


> Nope no payment! You can just have them!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gates are open!



I'll have to open my game up completely again, but I'm on my way!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Doing the usual stuff today so nothing exciting. 
I also go the Fish manic badge.

And it seems that Rocket is moving in. Im not a huge fan of the gorillas! This will bring my total to 9 villagers.
So i will have, Peggy, Cranston, Croque, Violet, Buck, Ed, Paula, Aurora and Rocket


----------



## Barbara

Does the first week end on Monday? Since 7 days have already passed... ♪
The more I look at this topic, the more I wish I'd participated...  I couldn't though, since I already have a town. It's just a nice idea of being in such a community and growing together. Maybe once with the next AC (NX?).


----------



## Capeet

I did a bit of landscaping here and there today. Planted some cedars and trees around the pond behind town hall so that I'll have a nice little sitting area there. I'll cut down 3 trees there once they fully grow. I also decided to build a bench above the Re-tail pond. I think that area will look very cute! It's just a bit frustrating how long it takes to gather saplings without buying them online. I still have all my hybrids on the beach for breeding but I think soon I'll be able to use some for landscaping. Also today I got my first purple rose and a second orange rose. I'll use them for breeding red hybrids because I want to make blue roses myself this time. I'm super excited to see how long it'll take.

I got a snowman matryoshka today as expected! I built a second bingo snowman, so now I'll concentrate on getting a bingo. I visited Goose, ran some errands for other neighbors and promised to catch a koi for Gigi. I'm still on that. I'll just have to wait a bit for kois to start appearing. I unlocked the intermediate island tours today and my goal is to unlock the expert tours today as well. I bought a black wetsuit but they are selling the green one as well. I'll go hunting beetles in the evening. Yesterday I mostly donated them to the museum so I didn't get a lot of money.


----------



## Trundle

Pekoe is moving into my town and landed in a pretty good place. Never had her before but she looks nice. Got another orange tulip but no blue tulip yet!! Also, Gulliver was in my town today, and he was going to CANADA!!!!


----------



## Azura

MayorBlueRose said:


> Doing the usual stuff today so nothing exciting.
> I also go the Fish manic badge.
> 
> And it seems that Rocket is moving in. Im not a huge fan of the gorillas! This will bring my total to 9 villagers.
> So i will have, Peggy, Cranston, Croque, Violet, Buck, Ed, Paula, Aurora and Rocket



I love Rocket! She's one of my favorite Uchis. Though, I love a lot of them. 

Also Whitney is all moved in so I have 9 as well, hopefully Zucker makes his way here as well. You also have Aurora, and Ed! <3 You have an awesome list of villagers man. 

So far mine : Baabara, Julian, Bill live in the upper corner and Bettina is in line with them but there's a space I'll plot reset my last villager in. On the other side of the upper half my river cuts, is Whitney and Phoebe as neighbors. On the bottom right me and Lucky are neighbors and bottom left they aren't really neighbors but Vlady and Chrissy are close together.

Zucker made a plot!!!! Yes! I'm so happy, I'll put him between Bill and Bettina.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So far. Kody is moving in and my Turnip price is 148. Maybe i'll get a high price.

Oh, and i'll be able to do my mayoral duties tomorrow as I just finished the development permit!


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I got a bamboo shoot of Crackle this morning. I planted it and I'm waiting for bamboo chaos to unfold >.< .

If anyone has a spare axe/axes, I'd really appreciate if I could have one. I'll pay IGB or TBT ^_^".


----------



## Azura

Paperboy012305 said:


> So far. Kody is moving in and my Turnip price is 148. Maybe i'll get a high price.
> 
> Oh, and i'll be able to do my mayoral duties tomorrow as I just finished the development permit!



Nice! What are you going to build first? 

Also crossing my fingers for a Moldy Dress today, though I got some really cute stuff yesterday and my QR thing is going to open up Sunday/Monday so I still have some good stuff if it doesn't show.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Azura said:


> Nice! What are you going to build first?
> 
> Also crossing my fingers for a Moldy Dress today, though I got some really cute stuff yesterday and my QR thing is going to open up Sunday/Monday so I still have some good stuff if it doesn't show.


What am I gonna build first? *PLEASE!* I'll wait until I lay paths down.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Paperboy012305 said:


> What am I gonna build first? *PLEASE!* I'll wait until I lay paths down.



I've already completed my campsite. I'll probably start a suspension bridge tomorrow XD.


----------



## Azura

Paperboy012305 said:


> What am I gonna build first? *PLEASE!* I'll wait until I lay paths down.




That's smart, I would've done that myself but I already had the campsite and Fountain.


----------



## Venn

Ankha is in my campsite (or igloo)! I'm such tempted to moving her in...


----------



## Paperboy012305

ItsMilkypink said:


> I've already completed my campsite. I'll probably start a suspension bridge tomorrow XD.


Ok fine, i'll do campsite when I get a 9th villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Ankha is in my campsite (or igloo)! I'm such tempted to moving her in...


Wow. I have both Chief and Merengue since I started. I wonder who my camper is gonna be.


----------



## Venn

I'm not moving her in, all she wants to do is "play games" and have me buy everything off of her.
Please, you're in a tent, not a store!


----------



## Azura

Venice said:


> I'm not moving her in, all she wants to do is "play games" and have me buy everything off of her.
> Please, you're in a tent, not a store!



Oh I love Ankha! She's adorable, though I remember when Whitney did that. She also had my play a bunch of games for her stuff I didn't want and took a good chunk of bells since rng hates me. I was tempted to not invite her myself.


----------



## Venn

If I was to take in Ankha, I would have to replace Willow, and I want to keep Willow for now.

Also, Phil has plotted his house down.
He doesn't seem that bad for now. After him, I will be having 9 villagers.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> I'm not moving her in, all she wants to do is "play games" and have me buy everything off of her.
> Please, you're in a tent, not a store!


That's unfortunate. Someone has to have her if you don't want her.


----------



## Venn

Well I was going to have her move and be like the 9th villager and such. Then I saw Phil already moved in.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> Well I was going to have her move and be like the 9th villager and such. Then I saw Phil already moved in.


Oh.

BTW, who are your town's dreamies gonna be? Here are mine:

Francine - Snooty
Papi - Lazy
Kody - Jock
Chief - Cranky
Jacques - Smug
Molly/Celia - Normal
Bonbon - Peppy
Cherry - Uchi
Zucker - Lazy
Elise - Snooty


----------



## Venn

My dreams are mostly everyone in my signature, except the Whitney is now Willow.


----------



## Kit

Guiliver was apparently in my town yesterday..
But I couldn't find him anywhere! He must have been on that private slab of beach that I can't get to yet ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Guiliver was apparently in my town yesterday..
> But I couldn't find him anywhere! He must have been on that private slab of beach that I can't get to yet ;-;


If he was, you could've just save and quit so he can be beached at another location.


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> If he was, you could've just save and quit so he can be beached at another location.


aww I didn't know you could do that D:


----------



## Venn

I finally paid off the third bridge in my town! Access around town will be much, much easier now!


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> I finally paid off the third bridge in my town! Access around town will be much, much easier now!



Nice!
I'm working on getting the second floor of the meausum 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww you've got wait 14 days too


----------



## Azura

I'm still plot resetting Zucker, he wants to go everywhere but where I want him to go.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> I finally paid off the third bridge in my town! Access around town will be much, much easier now!


Except that you can't get anymore PWP requests for brides by villagers.


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Except that you can't get anymore PWP requests for brides by villagers.



Yeah & I really wanna get the wooden bridge ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azura said:


> I'm still plot resetting Zucker, he wants to go everywhere but where I want him to go.



I feel you 
It took me such a long time to get Butch in the right spot.
I wanted him next to Goldie but he ended up plotting in one of my marked out spots far away from him so I just threw up my hands and was like FINE BE A LONER


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> Yeah & I really wanna get the wooden bridge ^_^



The wooden bridge seems cool but my town already came with the cobblestone one (I think?) and I don't know if I can change the type it is.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Yeah & I really wanna get the wooden bridge ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you
> It took me such a long time to get Butch in the right spot.
> I wanted him next to Goldie but he ended up plotting in one of my marked out spots far away from him so I just threw up my hands and was like FINE BE A LONER


I'mma try to get a PWP request tomorrow if there's a wet suit in the island tomorrow. If not, i'll buy one from you.


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> Yeah & I really wanna get the wooden bridge ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you
> It took me such a long time to get Butch in the right spot.
> I wanted him next to Goldie but he ended up plotting in one of my marked out spots far away from him so I just threw up my hands and was like FINE BE A LONER



Zucker either wants to move right in the front where make Street entrance is or right next to the river in the way of where I want my path, or right in front of Whitney, only in the most inconvenient of places for me.

Also the same happened with Phoebe for me, so I just plot resetted Whitney over there, no loners in my town.


----------



## Venn

Paperboy012305 said:


> Except that you can't get anymore PWP requests for brides by villagers.



Really? I never knew that, but I usually do the all cobblestone bridges anyways.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Zucker either wants to move right in the front where make Street entrance is or right next to the river in the way of where I want my path, or right in front of Whitney, only in the most inconvenient of places for me.
> 
> Also the same happened with Phoebe for me, so I just plot resetted Whitney over there, no loners in my town.



I hope you have some good luck soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I'mma try to get a PWP request tomorrow if there's a wet suit in the island tomorrow. If not, i'll buy one from you.



There's a black wetsuit in my island today that I'm saving up for ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> I hope you have some good luck soon!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's a black wetsuit in my island today that I'm saving up for ^_^


Really? It doesn't matter what kind, I just want it.


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Really? It doesn't matter what kind, I just want it.


Doesn't it dissapear if someone buys it?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Doesn't it dissapear if someone buys it?


Not at the island it doesn't!

(I've been playing this game for years, I know my NL stuff)


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Not at the island it doesn't!
> 
> (I've been playing this game for years, I know my NL stuff)



Oh! XD
Well as soon as I do one more tour I'll let you come over so you can get it for yourself


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Oh! XD
> Well as soon as I do one more tour I'll let you come over so you can get it for yourself


Ok, thx!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mind if I do tours there too? I wanna pay it myself. I have 20 medals so it shouldn't take long then 2 to 4 tours.


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, thx!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mind if I do tours there too? I wanna pay it myself. I have 20 medals so it shouldn't take long then 2 to 4 tours.



Yeah sure ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Yeah sure ^_^


Alright, let me know when you're open!


----------



## Kit

Gates open!


----------



## Venn

If anyone has the red swimsuit, let me know! Maybe we can meet up later tonight.


----------



## Azura

I'll check what's at my island, when I finish plot resetting.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> If anyone has the red swimsuit, let me know! Maybe we can meet up later tonight.


I"ll try to get one from Club Tortimer.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I'll check what's at my island, when I finish plot resetting.


I want to earn the entire mermaid set lemme know if u got any of them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I"ll try to get one from Club Tortimer.



Enjoy the wetsuit


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> I want to earn the entire mermaid set lemme know if u got any of them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the wetsuit


Thx for the wet suit!


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> I want to earn the entire mermaid set lemme know if u got any of them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the wetsuit



Same here the Mermaid set is so pretty, I'll let you know what I find!


----------



## Kit

If anyone is looking for an axe let me know! I've got one to give away


----------



## Khaelis

Now that I have nine villagers, all the villagers I DON'T want to move want to move. So far Chief and Elise have wanted to move.


----------



## Kit

Khaelis said:


> Now that I have nine villagers, all the villagers I DON'T want to move want to move. So far Chief and Elise have wanted to move.



Aww 
Hopefully someone you don't like will ask you soon!
I'm currently doing the PWP request trick and made 2 villagers angry in the process of trapping them


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> If anyone is looking for an axe let me know! I've got one to give away



Omg kit! I neeeeeeeed an axe! Can I have it please? ^-^


----------



## Kit

ItsMilkypink said:


> Omg kit! I neeeeeeeed an axe! Can I have it please? ^-^



Sure ^_^
In like 7 minutes lol I'm still PWP ping-resetting and I just got back in the water XD


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Kit said:


> Sure ^_^
> In like 7 minutes lol I'm still PWP ping-resetting and I just got back in the water XD



Alright. Just PM me when your gates are open.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Ozzie's plot is down  
He reminds me of Winnie the Pooh. That's why I wanted him. I really like Hamlet, too. Earlier Peanut, Stitches, and Hamlet played hide and seek with me ^-^ It was adorable. Charlise decided a traffic cone was a wonderful gift to me.  

*
Also, as far as moving someone in from the campsite, if you don't want to play games, just drop all of stuff, including bells outside the campsite, and they can't play games with you, because you have nothing to play for and no money to buy stuff. *


----------



## Capeet

Woohoo, I just got my first PWP request! Lucy thought that it would be a good idea to have an outdoor chair in town. I was hoping I would get a request soon. An outdoor chair is definitely something I'm going to build at some point, so I'm extra happy!

Have you guys gotten PWP requests yet?


----------



## Mothership

GRRRRRR! Day 3 of the Garden Shop and still no axe for sale. I always cut down a tree, then plant the new tree in the same spot....so I can't start my perfect peach orchard until Leif has an axe 

Pashmina moved in. She's cute, but I really, REALLY dislike having her house right behind Town Hall, so I'll probably let her go when/if she wants to move.

Benjamin visited my house and stayed for at least 20 minutes  I set my DS down, fixed, and ate lunch, tended to some laundry, came back to my DS and he was still wandering around my near-empty room. Silly doggie 

Built, and paid off, the Camp Site today   Did some fishing, found the fossils, money rock and ore rock, ran a few errands for my villagers etc. Just a typical, slow day in Moonvale.

Annnnnnnnd, Puddles requested a Caution Sign. No, Puddles, I don't care how much you "need" that....it's ugly so I'm not building it.


----------



## Azura

Cosmic Kid said:


> Woohoo, I just got my first PWP request! Lucy thought that it would be a good idea to have an outdoor chair in town. I was hoping I would get a request soon. An outdoor chair is definitely something I'm going to build at some point, so I'm extra happy!
> 
> Have you guys gotten PWP requests yet?



No, no pwp request, no nickname changes or anything. I've only gotten pinged a few times and it was to sell or buy stuff. :c

Also, Zucker is *not* being a bro about moving in,  sheesh, I even found a few other places I'd be content with him in but he switches between the three most inconvenient places in my town ugh.


----------



## Hamsterific

Haven't updated in a while, but Marshal moved in!!!


----------



## Azura

Hamsterific said:


> Haven't updated in a while, but Marshal moved in!!!



Nice! Congrats.


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> No, no pwp request, no nickname changes or anything. I've only gotten pinged a few times and it was to sell or buy stuff. :c
> 
> Also, Zucker is *not* being a bro about moving in,  sheesh, I even found a few other places I'd be content with him in but he switches between the three most inconvenient places in my town ugh.


My other pings have been pretty useless as well. I'm glad Zucker ended up plotting in your town! Sorry he's not being cooperative though. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope he plots well soon. : D


----------



## Azura

Cosmic Kid said:


> My other pings have been pretty useless as well. I'm glad Zucker ended up plotting in your town! Sorry he's not being cooperative though. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope he plots well soon. : D



Right after I saw this he ended up in the exact spot I wanted him.   Wow, you should spare some hope for me on the finals next week.Though now looking at it there's still a lot of space between it and Bettina but I still really love this spot! 

Also yeah, I really want to change Barbara's catch phrase but no ping on it. She picked up Lucky's and it's just weird. Do you have any catch phrases you want changed?


----------



## Capeet

Azura said:


> Right after I saw this he ended up in the exact spot I wanted him.   Wow, you should spare some hope for me on the finals next week.Though now looking at it there's still a lot of space between it and Bettina but I still really love this spot!
> 
> Also yeah, I really want to change Barbara's catch phrase but no ping on it. She picked up Lucky's and it's just weird. Do you have any catch phrases you want changed?


Haha that's great, way to go Zucker for finally realizing what to do! Good luck with your finals too lol!

It's so annoying when villagers pick up each others' catchphrases. They usually don't fit the new user's personality. I'm ok with my villagers catchphrases for now, I just hope they don't start using someone else's, like Barbara did in your town.  So far I've just been annoyed by villagers asking for new phrases.


----------



## fenris

I'm gonna die.  I forgot to switch the default designs at Able Sisters out for umbrellas, and Cobb put on the ducky tank, which is my least favorite design ever.  I just hope he moves out before he infects someone I actually want to keep with it!

Also, I've officially unlocked the island, set the Bell Boom ordinance, and gathered all the fruits for the challenge.  I'll post a pic of the fruit later, along with a screenshot of my current map.


----------



## Khaelis

Kit said:


> Aww
> Hopefully someone you don't like will ask you soon!
> I'm currently doing the PWP request trick and made 2 villagers angry in the process of trapping them



I only really want Rory, Truffles, Agnes or Bettina to move out. Just a little unlucky. :b


----------



## X2k5a7y

Cosmic Kid said:


> Woohoo, I just got my first PWP request! Lucy thought that it would be a good idea to have an outdoor chair in town. I was hoping I would get a request soon. An outdoor chair is definitely something I'm going to build at some point, so I'm extra happy!
> 
> Have you guys gotten PWP requests yet?



Colton requested a Moai Statue yesterday. I was so excited to get my first pwp request lol. 
It'll be up and done today


----------



## Capeet

X2k5a7y said:


> Colton requested a Moai Statue yesterday. I was so excited to get my first pwp request lol.
> It'll be up and done today


Ah I love the Moai Statue! Nice luck you had there! I'm wishing that I'd get it soon too. Last time I decorated the area around it with blue flowers and lucky clovers like this:




Hoping to do something similar in my OYC town too.  Do you have any ideas how you're going to decorate around the statue if you are?


----------



## X2k5a7y

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ah I love the Moai Statue! Nice luck you had there! I'm wishing that I'd get it soon too. Last time I decorated the area around it with blue flowers and lucky clovers like this:
> 
> View attachment 161464
> 
> Hoping to do something similar in my OYC town too.  Do you have any ideas how you're going to decorate around the statue if you are?



Oh, that's really cool. 
I honestly have no idea. For now, I've got it by Colton's house (kind of doing what Chuggaaconroy did with villager's pwp requests). 
I'll probably end up moving it, once I've got more stuff placed down. I didn't even think about decorating. I should. The blue looks really nice around it. I'll have to get more stuff down, before I can really get a feel of what to do. I've never actually had a town that I decorated. I spent a good few months on my very first town without even knowing what a PWP was, lol.


----------



## Kit

Mothership said:


> GRRRRRR! Day 3 of the Garden Shop and still no axe for sale. I always cut down a tree, then plant the new tree in the same spot....so I can't start my perfect peach orchard until Leif has an axe
> 
> Pashmina moved in. She's cute, but I really, REALLY dislike having her house right behind Town Hall, so I'll probably let her go when/if she wants to move.
> 
> Benjamin visited my house and stayed for at least 20 minutes  I set my DS down, fixed, and ate lunch, tended to some laundry, came back to my DS and he was still wandering around my near-empty room. Silly doggie
> 
> Built, and paid off, the Camp Site today   Did some fishing, found the fossils, money rock and ore rock, ran a few errands for my villagers etc. Just a typical, slow day in Moonvale.
> 
> Annnnnnnnd, Puddles requested a Caution Sign. No, Puddles, I don't care how much you "need" that....it's ugly so I'm not building it.


Rosie requested a Caution sign too! Infact after an hour of PWP farming that's the only request I got, ad I got it before I even started!
Sorry about the axe business. It's the only item I allowed for transfer so I own a golden one :/
I could come chop some stuff down for you if you like hahah


----------



## Azura

Khaelis said:


> I only really want Rory, Truffles, Agnes or Bettina to move out. Just a little unlucky. :b



Aww I love Bettina she's in my village. I would take her from you just to have two of the cutie. <3 I honestly can't think of anyone I want to move, but I do want Ankha though I love Baabara and Whitney is growing on me.


----------



## Capeet

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, that's really cool.
> I honestly have no idea. For now, I've got it by Colton's house (kind of doing what Chuggaaconroy did with villager's pwp requests).
> I'll probably end up moving it, once I've got more stuff placed down. I didn't even think about decorating. I should. The blue looks really nice around it. I'll have to get more stuff down, before I can really get a feel of what to do. I've never actually had a town that I decorated. I spent a good few months on my very first town without even knowing what a PWP was, lol.


Did he like build the PWPs around the villagers who requested them? That's a pretty cool idea!
Heh, decorating isn't necessarily the thing for everyone! I think it's a lot of fun though. I see what you mean by having to get more stuff down before getting a feel of what to do. I don't really know what to do with my town yet either. All I know is that I want a natural town but there are so many different kinds of natural.

(The last sentence of your post made me think about my first town too and I started going through old screencaps. So glad I have some, it's a lot of fun seeing how the town was like. I had 3 PWPs at most, all my trees were cut down and my whole town was basically a breeding ground for hybrids. I think I had a lot of fun there!)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Not getting any requests for pwp's it's tiring!


----------



## Azura

SensaiGallade said:


> Not getting any requests for pwp's it's tiring!


Same here! I don't think I ever got a PWP request in the past towns I had. 

Though I'm neglecting Paying off my fountain even if I have enough bells to do so, so even if any was requested I couldn't build it.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Cosmic Kid said:


> Did he like build the PWPs around the villagers who requested them? That's a pretty cool idea!
> Heh, decorating isn't necessarily the thing for everyone! I think it's a lot of fun though. I see what you mean by having to get more stuff down before getting a feel of what to do. I don't really know what to do with my town yet either. All I know is that I want a natural town but there are so many different kinds of natural.
> 
> (The last sentence of your post made me think about my first town too and I started going through old screencaps. So glad I have some, it's a lot of fun seeing how the town was like. I had 3 PWPs at most, all my trees were cut down and my whole town was basically a breeding ground for hybrids. I think I had a lot of fun there!)



Yeah. He put a couple of requests from Shari by her house. Built a lighthouse where Biskit's house was, once he moved. It was cool. I like decorating ^-^ Right now I'm working on getting rose and tulip hybrids. I love starting up and seeing if any new hybrids have shown up. Idk if I'll do anything with paths or not, though. Judging by your previous picture, I'm sure whatever you do with your town, it will turn out beautiful!


----------



## lolita.x

can someone please explain to me what this thread is for? i dont really understand what this challenge is about... sorry im new to this challenge!


----------



## Jacob

*Day 4* (Didn't play much during the week)
Upgraded my house to its second stage and payed off the 3rd loan (I think its the 3rd??)
The next loan is 198k, no biggie

Got invited to Tortimer Island so I am excited for that

Garden shop opened today and I bought 8k worth of items so Kick's should start to build tomorrow.

Requested a second, more convenient bridge. Payed its cost.

Bought Beautiful town ordinance!


----------



## Azura

Vladimir is asking me to leave, ugh... I denied him but I'm really glad I caught it, and now I don't have to worry with anyone else today trying to move! I don't want to lose my Vlady though, not for a while at least. 

I honestly love everyone but I like Bill the least so I'll wait for him to move, since I'd prefer Ankha or Muffy in his place (Though I don't want three snooties but I love Baabara and Whitney why is there a 10 villager limit) , but I'd like to get his pic before letting him go. Once I get Muffy and Ankha I'll be set with my village, I'm super happy with everyone else. I might change it up later but for sure those two, Lucky, Zucker and Bettina are permanent residences unless I miss them moving.  Hopefully will never be the case. 

Plus when Bill leaves it will decrowed the area (Julian moved too close to Bill)  and let me get another house on the lower portion.


----------



## Kit

*swamped with finals*
AHHHHHGHGHG

Requested Pwps-0 besides rosie's caution sign but rly that doesnt count
hours spent-too many
i give ill try again tomorrow its too much rn
i have the worst luck
ever


----------



## Rasp

Tom the cranky cat is moving out of my town on January 13th, if anyone would like to have him please send me a PM!

Besides that, nothing much... still 0 pwp requests and still no dream suite.
Victoria moved in and I want her out asap.


----------



## Kit

Rasp said:


> View attachment 161494 Tom the cranky cat is moving out of my town on January 13th, if anyone would like to have him please send me a PM!
> 
> Besides that, nothing much... still 0 pwp requests and still no dream suite.
> Victoria moved in and I want her out asap.


Aww tom is adorbz!
I'd take him but i've already got my cranky XD
Hope you find a taker!


----------



## Azura

Rasp said:


> View attachment 161494 Tom the cranky cat is moving out of my town on January 13th, if anyone would like to have him please send me a PM!
> 
> Besides that, nothing much... still 0 pwp requests and still no dream suite.
> Victoria moved in and I want her out asap.



I'm waiting for the dream Suite myself! I am going to pay off my fountain today so I can check tomorrow for it.


----------



## Kit

Rasp....


----------



## Rasp

Kit said:


> Rasp....
> View attachment 161496



ahahahahahah
awww now I feel bad
But I dislike both peppys and horses so she will have to work *very* hard to get me to like her...


----------



## Kit

Rasp said:


> ahahahahahah
> awww now I feel bad
> But I dislike both peppys and horses so she will have to work *very* hard to get me to like her...



Wait she's a peppy??? o.o
what part of that design screams peppy to you
nothing
nothing does
why XD


----------



## Venn

lolita.x said:


> can someone please explain to me what this thread is for? i dont really understand what this challenge is about... sorry im new to this challenge!



The challenge is about restarting your town on January 1st and playing it for a year hoping that your towns grows better.
The time to sign up for the challenge ended however.

---
Also there is an auction for Beau right now, and the SB was 800k in-game bells. Someone already offered that, but I offered TBT bells, since I don't have enough bells. However, the seller is someone new and I'm not sure he's willing to take the TBT.

EDIT: NEVERMIND< HE WANTS IT!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WON THE AUCTION! I WON THE AUCTION! FOR MY MANY YEARS OF ACNL PLAYING, I FINALLY GOT BEAU!
I CAN'T WAIT FOR HIM TO MOVE IN!


----------



## Mairmalade

I've had Beau since January 1


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> Scissor snip!


I ALMOST got that Red Wet Suit for you. A person at Club Tortimer had it on, I begged for it REALLY BAD! I even paid 500k for it. She took the money and instead of her giving me the wet suit, she left. I errored before she could leave, Idk if I lost the 500k, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh nope wait, I got it. Come pick it up at my main town Leafton tomorrow.


----------



## Camillion

Another Newslate update:
Cyrano suggested a caution sign so I put it right by his house
Finally caught every critter I can this month (the scarab was hard to distinguish at night!)
Tomorrow I'll have dream suite added to the suggestions


----------



## Capeet

I don't know when I'll get the Dream Suite PWP but I'm too lazy to count, haha. I went to see if today was the day but it was not, so I just decided to hold an opening ceremony for Journey's new bench. Right after that, Clay suggested the water pump! Yay! It too is something that I'll likely build later on.

Velma will move in tomorrow and she'll be my ninth villager. It's funny how almost all my villagers have plotted 2-3 spaces away from the beach side cliff. They are all on the same island too, exept for Clay. It looks as if I had plot reset them there but I actually haven't reset anyone so far. I've been too lazy to do that, but maybe I'll start plot resetting when my plans for the town become clearer. In any case, I won't be too picky about where my villagers move.

Oh yeah, Curly is my first camper, but I'm not going to invite him in. As for hybrids, I only got 1 pink pansy today. I tried to take an advantage of the snow storm in my town and went looking for a coelacanth. After a while I realized I should do it when I have more time. : P I did catch a tuna though. Then I found a missing item and ran around asking who it belonged to. Of course it was Gigi's who I found last. Apparently the bag contained her special makeup, an eyeliner called Creamed Spinach for Winter. She said it was a rare color for an eyeliner and that she was extra happy to get it back.

That's about it for now! I really hope that Able Sisters will sell round classes soon. I lost mine days ago and they were the only thing that made my character look presentable. Her eyes just don't go well together with neither her hair nor her clothing. I don't regret choosing the 'sleepy' eyes though, I'm sure I can make them work!


----------



## Venn

Paperboy012305 said:


> I ALMOST got that Red Wet Suit for you. A person at Club Tortimer had it on, I begged for it REALLY BAD! I even paid 500k for it. She took the money and instead of her giving me the wet suit, she left. I errored before she could leave, Idk if I lost the 500k, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh nope wait, I got it. Come pick it up at my main town Leafton tomorrow.



I'll send some TBT over later.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Done the usual Stuff in Sherwood today.
Cranston invited himself over twice, i went over to Buck's house.

While its snowing I'm going to try and find a coelacanth. Wish me luck! lol. 

Also saw Pascal and he gave me a Jolly Roger for a scallop and buck also sugested the blue bench for a pwp, but since im building another bridge ill have a look at that tomorrow!


----------



## Azura

Kicks is going to open tomorrow, then I'll have Shampoodles soon! I need a peach if anyone has one they can spare, I hate asking for stuff but they don't grow here and I can't deny poor Chrissy,  she's adorable. I also haven't gotten an axe for the 3rd time in a row, my luck is awful. I should be unlocking QR codes today!


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Kicks is going to open tomorrow, then I'll have Shampoodles soon! I need a peach if anyone has one they can spare, I hate asking for stuff but they don't grow here and I can't deny poor Chrissy,  she's adorable. I also haven't gotten an axe for the 3rd time in a row, my luck is awful. I should be unlocking QR codes today!



 I can give you a peach <3


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> I can give you a peach <3



Sweet can I come over now? Also do you have another one I can plant? ^^; For in the future when this happens, hopefully they'll stop asking for the only two fruits I don't have. 

Also, I must've forgotten to talk to Sable my first day I still didn't get my QR machine.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Sweet can I come over now? Also do you have another one I can plant? ^^; For in the future when this happens, hopefully they'll stop asking for the only two fruits I don't have.
> 
> Also, I must've forgotten to talk to Sable my first day I still didn't get my QR machine.


Yeah I'll give you a basket of three, just in case 
I'll open my gates in a moment as I still have a few daily tasks to do before I forget

Aww! Sorry about the Qr machine D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't get it either D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the late response, gates are open!


----------



## Azura

I can wait. Also yeah, I was really expecting it today, since it's been ten days.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I can wait. Also yeah, I was really expecting it today, since it's been ten days.



Same here  Had my paths picked out and everything


----------



## Azura

Oh do you want a nurses uniform? I know you're looking for pink and another appeared in my Able Sisters shop.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Oh do you want a nurses uniform? I know you're looking for pink and another appeared in my Able Sisters shop.


Sure 
Gates r open ^_^


----------



## Azura

Thank you so much!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Just got 2,500,000 bells from turnips!


----------



## Azura

SensaiGallade said:


> Just got 2,500,000 bells from turnips!



Geez! What is the price over there?


----------



## X2k5a7y

I went to Stitches house yesterday, and he send me a drum set <3 It's like he knows me. Lol. 
I love drums. Ozzie was chillin' on the beach the first day. I finally got purple and black roses. Yay. 
The Moai statue was finished. Curt is in the campsite, but I'm not going to get him to move in. 
Nookling's hasn't expanded yet, nothing new is happening on main street. Redd was in town yesterday. 
So, I was able to donate some art today. One step closer to getting the second story, which is one step closer to Brewsters. 
Hamlet's house is so adorable. Nobody has pinged to move yet, despite have 9 villagers. I'm hoping to get Greta out of there. 
Charlise is cool. I'm liking her. That's about it, for now. 

Workin' on it.


Edit: I lied. Cyrus finally woke the **** up.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Some surprising stuff happened today!

Kody moved in
I got my first hybrid, a blue violet
The garden shop is being open today
Something was actually worth buying in able sisters, and a King Tut mask AND a King's Beard are both in the accessory aisle today, so I can get Kicks no matter what. What are the odds?



Spoiler: Pictures










So, i'll try to get a PWP request today.


----------



## Azura

The only villager I haven't talked to today was Bill. I really want his picture but I already built my path over his house so I just am ready for him to move so I can finish it.

I say I'm ready but I know the moment he pings I'll be heartbroken telling him to go. ;~; Though I also want him out soon. Again, I wish we could more then 10.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I need a few ideas for a rustic themed living room. What furniture should I use?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azura said:


> Geez! What is the price over there?



Sold 500k worth at turnips at a fellow tbt'ers town for 500 bells each.


----------



## Azura

Man, I need to find someone with those prices, but can I still sell them if I buy them today in my town?


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Man, I need to find someone with those prices, but can I still sell them if I buy them today in my town?


Yup!
Can someone please take Katie off my hands?
& gimme link to turnip dude


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Yup!
> Can someone please take Katie off my hands?
> & gimme link to turnip dude


Maybe, if I can find a PWP request.

On second thought, count me out. So sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized, my town isn't set on a Sunday. So I can still have time to hunt for beetles to raise enough bells to exchange them for turnips!


----------



## Azura

Well I missed turnips but I had like no money anyways to buy them.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Well I missed turnips but I had like no money anyways to buy them.



take katie ty


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> take katie ty



Sure but I have no one to give her to that I can think of.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Sure but I have no one to give her to that I can think of.



bringing her anyways 
I can't let her down she's so cute


----------



## Azura

My gates are open you can just drop her off, I'll be a bit quiet


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> My gates are open you can just drop her off, I'll be a bit quiet



Tysm for taking her ^_^


----------



## Squidward

I feel as if everyone has made so much progress and I've only repaid 3 loans so far and planted some fruit randomly. ; v ;


----------



## Kit

Squidward said:


> I feel as if everyone has made so much progress and I've only repaid 3 loans so far and planted some fruit randomly. ; v ;



If it helps I haven't made much progress either


----------



## SensaiGallade

Squidward said:


> I feel as if everyone has made so much progress and I've only repaid 3 loans so far and planted some fruit randomly. ; v ;



I've only paid off 3 loans, still waiting for the qr code machine, still waiting for Kicks, the dream suite, museum renovation, as well as the nookling junction upgrade. I'm predicting that I should have the notification f upgrading nookling junction tomorrow, unlock the dream suite today and unlock the rest this week. But I have got 3 dreamies so far as well as saved over 2,500,000 bells!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My room hasn't got any furniture in it yet too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I haven't got any pwp suggestions yet!


----------



## Azura

Did you drop her off yet? I was away from my DS for a bit, though I do need to close my gates. ^^;


----------



## Mothership

*screams* Still. No. Axe. In my Garden Shop! Blargh.

Delivered a gift from Soleil to Paula and got an apple as a thank you gift. So, once I get an axe, I'll have peaches (native), cherries (Isabelle) and apples growing 

I visited Beardo's house, did all the usual daily stuff, bought a painting from Frank that turned out to be real and stopped Rudy from moving.

I also finished off my Mermaid exterior by buying the fence at Nook's.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm not doing so good with the diving trick. I just talked to Isabelle to see if that was the problem to why I wasn't getting any PWPs, i'll see if it'll work this time.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> Did you drop her off yet? I was away from my DS for a bit, though I do need to close my gates. ^^;



Oh lol yeah I did XD


----------



## Squidward

Ok I just randomly caught a Coelacanth!!!!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Squidward said:


> Ok I just randomly caught a Coelacanth!!!!



I did too last week! Just came back from the island and the coelacanth was literally right in front of me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can someone visit my town quickly? I want to unlock the dream suite but I've read up that you need to connect to wifi at least once. When I have connected to wifi, I've ended the session so I wanna try and see if letting the visitor go will affect my chances

- - - Post Merge - - -

For those who haven't unlocked it yet, you unlock the dream suite after 1 week of having the DEVELOPMENT PERMIT not being mayor... And connected to Wi-Fi once...


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> I did too last week! Just came back from the island and the coelacanth was literally right in front of me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can someone visit my town quickly? I want to unlock the dream suite but I've read up that you need to connect to wifi at least once. When I have connected to wifi, I've ended the session so I wanna try and see if letting the visitor go will affect my chances
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For those who haven't unlocked it yet, you unlock the dream suite after 1 week of having the DEVELOPMENT PERMIT not being mayor... And connected to Wi-Fi once...



I can in a sec


----------



## Azura

SensaiGallade said:


> I did too last week! Just came back from the island and the coelacanth was literally right in front of me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can someone visit my town quickly? I want to unlock the dream suite but I've read up that you need to connect to wifi at least once. When I have connected to wifi, I've ended the session so I wanna try and see if letting the visitor go will affect my chances
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For those who haven't unlocked it yet, you unlock the dream suite after 1 week of having the DEVELOPMENT PERMIT not being mayor... And connected to Wi-Fi once...



That's strange I remember my first town I had I never connected to the WiFi or visited anyone and unlocked it after a while.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> That's strange I remember my first town I had I never connected to the WiFi or visited anyone and unlocked it after a while.


I thought it was just that you had to build a pwp and talk to isabelle while she's asleep

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Cyrus woke up ^)^


----------



## Mycaruba

Haven't updated in a while, but I've been playing like crazy this weekend.

Finally got my house upgraded to the largest downstairs space.
Got a new cobblestone bridge, and today paid of the campsite fee.
Did some gardening stuff, but Leif has had a watering can 5 days in a row now. I need that axe man...
Genji moved in! He's pretty cool, and he makes 2 jocks in my town now, along with Mac. Luckily, I really like jocks, unlike a lot of people on this site.

Villagers currently:

Erik - aloof
Maple - cute
Mac - cool
Rizzo - crazy
Twiggy - weird
Annalise - nice
Diva - meh
Ken - smooth
Genji - otaku!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't think you get a PWP request on your first mayor day of the job, so i'm gonna quit and try tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now i'm gonna beetle hunt.


----------



## Venn

Today was such a crazy day that I'm finally starting my day right now!
The reason? I got a new dog!

@Paperboy, I'll be ready in about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> Today was such a crazy day that I'm finally starting my day right now!
> The reason? I got a new dog!
> 
> @Paperboy, I'll be ready in about 30 minutes or so.


Ok! Let me know in here or VM/PM.


----------



## Kit

Would anyone be interested in a royal crown?
Or... 20? :3
the strangest thing just happened to me


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> Would anyone be interested in a royal crown?
> Or... 20? :3
> the strangest thing just happened to me



What happened?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Would anyone be interested in a royal crown?
> Or... 20? :3
> the strangest thing just happened to me


I want all! Sell royal crowns if hats are on premium = rich!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> I want all! Sell royal crowns if hats are on premium = rich!



Hey! Sharing is caring!


----------



## Paperboy012305

SensaiGallade said:


> Hey! Sharing is caring!


Okay. 5 each for EVERYONE!


----------



## Kit

One per person I wanna spread the wealth ^_^


----------



## SensaiGallade

Okay lol


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> What happened?



I went over to someone's town for a gold watering can and they had a huge pile of them and said "PLZ TAKE THEM" so i took


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> One per person I wanna spread the wealth ^_^



Story time! What happened!??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay sooooooo how many do we get?


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> Story time! What happened!??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay sooooooo how many do we get?


1 cause i'm greedy
ores are premium today anyone have hats on premium?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> 1 cause i'm greedy
> ores are premium today anyone have hats on premium?



My retails closed unfortuantly


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> One per person I wanna spread the wealth ^_^


Sorry, but if hats are on premium, it would sell for 600k. I don't think 600k isn't enough kind person. Times that by two and you get 1.2 million! There's enough for 10 people if you give us two crowns.


----------



## Kit

gates r open i have both of you already added so


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> 1 cause i'm greedy
> ores are premium today anyone have hats on premium?


Since I started, sorry bud.


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sorry, but if hats are on premium, it would sell for 600k. I don't think 600k isn't enough kind person. Times that by two and you get 1.2 million! There's enough for 10 people if you give us two crowns.


okay but u have to find someoen who has them on premium
2 per person


----------



## SensaiGallade

Kit said:


> gates r open i have both of you already added so



Ima coming in at island!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> okay but u have to find someoen who has them on premium
> 2 per person


Consider it done!


----------



## Kit

Yw peeps ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Consider it done!



u have premium hats?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh lol
i bummped it


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Diancie Rose said:


> Villagers are horrible (but they can and will be moved out)



I actually like Yuka i just did a HHD house for her because i have her card... i think she is cute


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> Yw peeps ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> u have premium hats?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh lol
> i bummped it


Lol. No, I created a thread asking users here if they *DO* have it. I didn't say I have them on premium today, but when I first started Jadeberg.


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> Yw peeps ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> u have premium hats?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh lol
> i bummped it



Im coming to your town! (And meeting Paperboy there to)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Am I to late for the crowns, or....


----------



## Kit

Todays blog!
http://topazfunding.tumblr.com/post/137054995849/11016-day-10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Im coming to your town! (And meeting Paperboy there to)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Am I to late for the crowns, or....



Nope! I'll open my gates


----------



## Azura

Oh, can I visit as well, Kit?


----------



## Mycaruba

Good day in my town so far, although there's a lost item on the private beach area, and I have no swimsuit sooo.. It's gonna have to stay lost I'm afraid lol


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Usual fossil hunting and store buying today.

Croque lost his glove so that got returned to him, played Hide & Seek with Ed. 

Nook's store will be closing down for a remodel tomorrow! Excited Lol!

Also Kicks is building! i should be getting the sewing machiene from the Able shop tomorrow hopefully! But think im going to have natural paths in my town, not sure yet!

What paths are you guys using?


----------



## fenris

This is probably a dumb question, but how do you share screenshots from Miiverse here?  I have pictures to share, but when I opened the first image and copied the URL, the dialog box for the post said that the file was invalid.


----------



## Capeet

fenris said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but how do you share screenshots from Miiverse here?  I have pictures to share, but when I opened the first image and copied the URL, the dialog box for the post said that the file was invalid.


I don't know how to post pics using the URL thing (the same thing happens to me). I just download the Miiverse pictures to my computer or whatever and use the computer option. Maybe someone else can help, I'd like to know that as well.


----------



## Amilee

bluebear moved into my town from one of my other towns c: and i build a perfect snowman!  
tomorrow is Moes birthday :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oooh and kit, do you still have a crown for me? c: that would be really great :3


----------



## Capeet

I'm going for some form of natural paths. I have some ideas.

One option is to make dirt paths when the snow melts. But I don't know. They seem so final. My second option is just to make grass paths, instead of actually wearing down the grass and making dirt paths. It'd require less effort but effort isn't what bothers me most about dirt paths. It's how long they take to form and how annoying it would be to remake them if I suddenly wanted them somewhere else. Other than that, I love dirt paths. And then there's the third option of having no clear paths at all. Or some combination of the last two options. Kind of like what's going on in this part of my town right now. I could also add random clovers or path tiles here and there.




Dirt paths would make for the most organized look but at the same time, they are the most difficult to alter. That's why I may end up using the other options, at least at first. I'd like for my town to progress and improve all the time, and not settle for the first thing I try out.

(dirt is honestly the most difficult word I've written for long)


----------



## Khaelis

I've been able to play a little more than usual the last couple days. 

Stuff that's happened:
- Paid off a few loans.
- Nook's Cranny is remodeling
- Kicks' Shoe Store is opening any day now
- Got suggested a few PWPs
- Freya has moved in
- Chief really wants to move, but I'm not letting him. 
- I'm getting pretty attached to Elise


----------



## Azura

Man the path I am using for my big path has green in it, I'll have to wait on that one. 

I've been playing with the QR code machine, I am wearing Nowi's outfit from Awakening now.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Azura said:


> Man the path I am using for my big path has green in it, I'll have to wait on that one.
> 
> I've been playing with the QR code machine, I am wearing Nowi's outfit from Awakening now.



Haven't got the qr code machine yet but I have made path placeholders for now.


----------



## Azura

SensaiGallade said:


> Haven't got the qr code machine yet but I have made path placeholders for now.



That's what I did and my life is now so much easier, I just have to switch the QR code out if I don't like it and I got the axe so I can start clearing the trees in the way of my path!


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> Haven't got the qr code machine yet but I have made path placeholders for now.



I just got the QR Machine today. I've decided not to use it until I decide to go with my usual outfit, and change it up for something new. Right now, I like the outfit I using now. 
----



*Celestia Update!*
I have posted several more updates to my blog! I have also made it easier for people to view only updates about the town and not a whole bunch of reblogs. If you want to see this new update of many kinds, check here!

Also, I would like some more followers. I'll follow you!


----------



## Azura

I went outside with my Nowi outfit and did the shiver thing I thought that was a cute little detail.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Man, i'm so far behind everyone! I still haven't gotten T&T Mart, Kicks and the QR machine yet. I fall behind too much on this.


----------



## X2k5a7y

So, big things happening in Playland. 
*- *Nooklings is closing to expand tomorrow 
*- *Kick's is being built 
*-* I got the QR machine 
*-* Got the Dream Suite PWP (which will be up and running tomorrow.)

That about it. Working on getting lots of perfect peach trees down. Nobody was in the campsite today. Nobody's pinged to move yet either. Greta gto. nobody wants you here. Stitches and Peanut are still completely adorable. Colton had Charlise over earlier. That was interesting. I also noticed that he had a giant clam shell on display (i sent him one when he first moved in). I didn't know that they would put those up. So, that was neat. Ozzie is missing. Vic is missing. Hamlet is missing. I think we have a museum gang forming or something, lol.


----------



## Capeet

Paperboy012305 said:


> Man, i'm so far behind everyone! I still haven't gotten T&T Mart, Kicks and the QR machine yet. I fall behind too much on this.


Haha, same here. I don't have the upstairs yet either. I'll be waiting for the Dream Suite for a couple of days too. I don't mind much though so I'm not going to rush. I like this part of the game so I just let things happen when they do.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Few big things happening in Rosemoor...:

-Nookling Junction is closing tomorrow for a remodel!
-Kick's is currently under construction
-Saved over 3,000,000 bells 
-Unlocked and paid off dream suite! 
-Currently have 3/10 dreamies!

I should get the QR code machine this week so then I can start developing my town even further! But I can't seem to unlock any PWP's from the diving method! It's annoying me!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay, I started on the 4th. Skipped a few days, so now i'm on day 6 of unlocking things. By the 16th i'll be unlocking things. Maybe.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

So, some stuff happened today.

- T&T Mart or whatever it's called opens tomorrow (FINALLY I CAN SEE MY CATOLOG! YESSSSSSS)
- Kicks opens soon (3-or-so days I think)
- Julian was in my campsite but didn't want to move in. Me and him are no longer friends.
- Used up 2 axes to chop down every tree in sight.
- Lily is moving in tomorrow, quite like her.


----------



## Venn

My Nook store hasn't even done an expansion yet. I buy things every now and then. 
I just didn't have enough bells saved to be buying everything. 
I really haven't been doing Beetle Hunting yet, because I'm not sure if I want to "make it easy" to buy stuff and get stuff.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Venice said:


> My Nook store hasn't even done an expansion yet. I buy things every now and then.
> I just didn't have enough bells saved to be buying everything.
> I really haven't been doing Beetle Hunting yet, because I'm not sure if I want to "make it easy" to buy stuff and get stuff.



I've only been twice and I've been good for the last week.


----------



## Azura

ItsMilkypink said:


> So, some stuff happened today.
> 
> - T&T Mart or whatever it's called opens tomorrow (FINALLY I CAN SEE MY CATOLOG! YESSSSSSS)
> - Kicks opens soon (3-or-so days I think)
> - Julian was in my campsite but didn't want to move in. Me and him are no longer friends.
> - Used up 2 axes to chop down every tree in sight.
> - Lily is moving in tomorrow, quite like her.



I had Whitney reject me several times until she accepted, or do you already have 10?

I think if you have less then 10 they eventually say yes.


----------



## Mothership

Sigh. Still no axe in my Garden Shop.

Today was my guaranteed camper day, so I kept resetting for awhile looking for someone good for my 10th villager. I passed up Fang, but then he showed up again so I decided to choose him as my 10th. He's one of my favorite crankies 

Nothing else really happened....just did all the usual daily stuff.


----------



## Venn

How do you know if it is a guaranteed camper day?


----------



## Amilee

Venice said:


> How do you know if it is a guaranteed camper day?



i think there is a guaranteed camper day the second day after building it c:


----------



## Azura

I got some pink, red and white carnations so I'm going to use the red and white to start breeding and line my paths with my favorite flower.  I set up two hybrid breeding places for lillies and roses next to Vladimir's house so he better take care of them. I plan on putting my carnations in the same place.


----------



## Kit

IIIIIIIIII GOT MAH QR MACHINEEEEE


----------



## Trundle

QR machine tomorrow I think, Nook's is upgrading, Kick's is being built, and I finished a fountain. My sister and I have been grinding the island super hard. I also now have an upstairs! I'm trying to buy some furniture sets on here but it's taking some effort.


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> IIIIIIIIII GOT MAH QR MACHINEEEEE



I know! I got my path designs all set and Nowi's outfit from FE:A! I miss the QR machine from my original town. <3


----------



## fenris

Here's the map of Matcha 3.0 as of last night.  Villager houses are positioned thus:

Lucky: right above my house
Chief: to the right of my house
Marshal: across the river to the north
Hazel: across the river to the west
Cobb: to the left of town hall
Freckles: directly in front of town hall WHY WAS THIS ALLOWED TO HAPPEN
Lolly: next to the left ramp (she spends so much time on the beach, it's really cute)
Pecan: immediately south of Lolly
Kiki: where I'm standing in the screenshot



Aaaand here's the proof that I got all the fruits!  Sorry it took so long.  I'll also try to post a picture of my house at some point, because I'm rather proud of how it looks so far.


----------



## Azura

fenris said:


> View attachment 161660
> 
> Here's the map of Matcha 3.0 as of last night.  Villager houses are positioned thus:
> 
> Lucky: right above my house
> Chief: to the right of my house
> Marshal: across the river to the north
> Hazel: across the river to the west
> Cobb: to the left of town hall
> Freckles: directly in front of town hall WHY WAS THIS ALLOWED TO HAPPEN
> Lolly: next to the left ramp (she spends so much time on the beach, it's really cute)
> Pecan: immediately south of Lolly
> Kiki: where I'm standing in the screenshot
> 
> View attachment 161661
> 
> Aaaand here's the proof that I got all the fruits!  Sorry it took so long.  I'll also try to post a picture of my house at some point, because I'm rather proud of how it looks so far.



I really love your map, I got one with the river cutting it in half and I'm regretting it, not that bad but I prefer my river horizontally. 

Also ayy we both have Lucky, though you have Kiki and Hazel, I love them.  <3


----------



## Venn

fenris said:


> View attachment 161660
> 
> Here's the map of Matcha 3.0 as of last night.  Villager houses are positioned thus:



I never seen the river in that position before.
I'll have to post a picture of my map sooner or later.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Dream Suite is paid for. I finally caught a dung beetle, and Vic just suggested a Drilling Rig


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm. Maybe if I build a PWP first, i'll be able to unlock PWPs. I'll start tomorrow and on Wednesday i'll start trying to get PWP requests.


----------



## fenris

Papi is moving in tomorrow!  I'm so excited.


----------



## Hazel

Aw this looks awesome. I did the oyc last year and really enjoyed it, was planning on doing it this year but I had alot of personal stuff going on and missed out on the starting date. It's a shame but oh well. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Azura

Hazel said:


> Aw this looks awesome. I did the oyc last year and really enjoyed it, was planning on doing it this year but I had alot of personal stuff going on and missed out on the starting date. It's a shame but oh well. Good luck to all of you!



Thank you! I'm really enjoying it myself, finally getting back into animal crossing like the day I first got it. <3


----------



## Bjork

I haven't played in a week.

Thanks a lot, school.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I've been playing for short bursts, school has been cutting my play time Dx

Nothing really new has happened. Just been doing the daily chores, saving to finish my bridge.


----------



## Capeet

I unlocked the QR machine and Dream Suite today. I paid off the Dream Suite right away and I'm looking forward to being able to dream again! I also paid off the 198,000 Bells loan and will have an upstairs tomorrow.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Nooks is expanding his shop and Kicks is still building.
Also have a second floor now of my house, just storing my pirate items at the moment and will probably pay that off today! Got a ship cannon from Pascal.

Isabelle is sleeping on the job but i absolutely hate waking her up lol!
Donated fossils to the museum and talked to villagers. That's about it for today! So a bit of a quiet day x)


----------



## Amilee

what happened today:

- i celebrated moes birthday with him and Deirdre was there too which was super cute 
- T&T Mart had its opening
- Kicks finally started building
- i was on the island for the first time
- i got the QR Machine <3 and started to lay down little paths

mhh i think thats it


----------



## Khaelis

T&T Mart opened today. Kicks should open up tomorrow, I believe..

I also seem to have a small spike or large spike pattern for my turnips this week as well! It's a shame I was only able to afford purchasing 300 turnips this week, though..

Also finally got around to making my Town Flag. So hard when you're limited to so little choices of colours.


----------



## fenris

About to start plot resetting for Papi.  Wish me luck.  I have _no_ idea of where I'm gonna put him.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Urrgh anyone got a spare shovel? I can't find mine anywhere!


----------



## fenris

Oh my god, I got so lucky, you guys.  The second time I loaded up to plot reset Papi, I accidentally loaded my mayor instead of starting a new character...  but Papi was very sweet and plotted his house in a pretty okay spot!


----------



## Mothership

@ Sensai : I'll boot up my town and check Nooklings for a shovel

@ fenris: Wow, that IS lucky! Congrats


----------



## Azura

fenris said:


> Oh my god, I got so lucky, you guys.  The second time I loaded up to plot reset Papi, I accidentally loaded my mayor instead of starting a new character...  but Papi was very sweet and plotted his house in a pretty okay spot!



Nice! I almost did that a few times myself but caught myself when Isabella appeared and switched out asap.


----------



## Squidward

Tomorrow Nook's shop will upgrade and I hope I will get the QR machine soon!


----------



## Capeet

Yay they're selling red hibiscus shoots on my island today. I guess I can't go to sleep yet. Need medals. 

Oh and I just got a letter from Velma and she invited me to her birthday party on the 14th. Hopefully I can find her a nice present!

Edit
I unlocked the elite island tours, and the scavenger tour (my favorite) is on!


----------



## Mothership

Today in Moonvale:

OMG!!! Leif finally is selling an axe! *throws confetti*

Did all the usual stuff. Delivered a package to Paula and got another apple from her. Fetched Benjamin for Soleil. Got BINGO again and got Ski Slope flooring. Made another bingo snowman. Can't seem to build any other kind except for Snowboy.

Pashmina's visiting my house at 4pm (writes reminder note). Planted my perfect peach, cherry and apple trees finally.

@Sensai: I do have a shovel at my Nooklings if you still need one.


----------



## Loveablegal

Last night I was playing and kicks was being built


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mothership said:


> Today in Moonvale:
> 
> OMG!!! Leif finally is selling an axe! *throws confetti*
> 
> Did all the usual stuff. Delivered a package to Paula and got another apple from her. Fetched Benjamin for Soleil. Got BINGO again and got Ski Slope flooring. Made another bingo snowman. Can't seem to build any other kind except for Snowboy.
> 
> Pashmina's visiting my house at 4pm (writes reminder note). Planted my perfect peach, cherry and apple trees finally.
> 
> @Sensai: I do have a shovel at my Nooklings if you still need one.



Okay do you mind if I come over and pick it up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mothership said:


> @ Sensai:  That's fine  I'll add you and open up in a few minutes. Town is Moonvale.



I'm bringing Katie over if that's ok?


----------



## Mothership

@ Sensai:  That's fine  I'll add you and open up in a few minutes. Town is Moonvale.


----------



## Khaelis

Not much really happened today besides what I posted earlier. Agnes did suggest that Karakusa needed a Lighthouse, though. Also took a picture of my Town Flag that I finally got around to making (which took far too long).

Agnes' Lighthouse suggestion: 

View attachment 161696


My Town Flag (which took far too long to make). It's my Bell Tree Forums avatar. X3 

View attachment 161697


----------



## Venn

I still need to make a town flag.
Anyone got any Space Related QR Codes for Flags?
Celestia is short of Celestial, which is Space.


----------



## Amilee

Khaelis said:


> Not much really happened today besides what I posted earlier. Agnes did suggest that Karakusa needed a Lighthouse, though. Also took a picture of my Town Flag that I finally got around to making (which took far too long).
> 
> Agnes' Lighthouse suggestion:
> 
> View attachment 161696
> 
> 
> My Town Flag (which took far too long to make). It's my Bell Tree Forums avatar. X3
> 
> View attachment 161697



wow your town flag is amazing


----------



## Khaelis

Amilee said:


> wow your town flag is amazing



Thanks..

Took four hours on and off to make. x-x


----------



## Kit

How's everyone doing today?
I won't be playing much today sadly as I have to study


----------



## Locket

I feel far behind again

I feel so bad about my town compared to everyone elses

@Khaelis: I see you have Phil! He's my favorite


----------



## Venn

Day 12- Summary:
My house has been finally expanded to the second floor, which I will be using as my bedroom!
Chester has come into my town for a visit in the igloo.
Redd has come to town, and I bought a genuine piece of art.
The Dream Suit has finally been opened!
I caught a Dung Beetle.
Phil has announced he his moving on the 17th. I decided to let him go.
Did a little shopping, and took a break.

If anyone wants Phil, just let me know! He's free to go to anyone here.


----------



## Azura

Venice said:


> Day 12- Summary:
> My house has been finally expanded to the second floor, which I will be using as my bedroom!
> Chester has come into my town for a visit in the igloo.
> Redd has come to town, and I bought a genuine piece of art.
> The Dream Suit has finally been opened!
> I caught a Dung Beetle.
> Phil has announced he his moving on the 17th. I decided to let him go.
> Did a little shopping, and took a break.
> 
> If anyone wants Phil, just let me know! He's free to go to anyone here.



Ahhh I love Phil but alas I'm full. 

Also, I'm doing the ping thing to make sure no one is doing any surprise moving.


----------



## fenris

Hey, does anybody want Lucky when he's ready to move?  He's cute, but he's plotted in a less-than-ideal spot, so he's gotta go.  If I can't give him away to someone in this thread, then I may try to sell him in the trading plaza.

Granted, it'll probably be a while before he's ready to go, knowing my luck.


----------



## Azura

fenris said:


> Hey, does anybody want Lucky when he's ready to move?  He's cute, but he's plotted in a less-than-ideal spot, so he's gotta go.  If I can't give him away to someone in this thread, then I may try to sell him in the trading plaza.
> 
> Granted, it'll probably be a while before he's ready to go, knowing my luck.



I already have Lucky and he's great, one of my favorites and my neighbor. If I could, I would get two of him. <3

I'm trying to get Bill to move but once he moves and I  hopefully get Ankha,  I need two more to make room for Muffy and Kiki if I can get my hands on them. Though, I really love everyone in my village I have no idea who to say bye too...


----------



## fenris

Azura said:


> I already have Lucky and he's great, one of my favorites and my neighbor. If I could, I would get two of him. <3
> 
> I'm trying to get Bill to move but once he moves and I  hopefully get Ankha,  I need two more to make room for Muffy and Kiki if I can get my hands on them. Though, I really love everyone in my village I have no idea who to say bye too...



Honestly, the only reason I want him to move is that his house is gonna make placing a bridge awkward.  If I could figure out some decent bridge placements that took his and Marshal's houses into account and still looked good, I would _love_ to keep him.  He's working his way into my heart.


----------



## Azura

fenris said:


> Honestly, the only reason I want him to move is that his house is gonna make placing a bridge awkward.  If I could figure out some decent bridge placements that took his and Marshal's houses into account and still looked good, I would _love_ to keep him.  He's working his way into my heart.



Lucky is the best, one of my favorite villagers. (Though I love all my villagers seriously I can't pick anyone to move out.)  Maybe post your map and I can help you pick a good placement? 

Also, Rng chose Bettina to be the mover- one of the three-four-five Villagers I'm 100% keeping- so I obviously told her no. I haven't visited the island in a few days so I'm behind on my Mermaid set, I'll have to try tomorrow or Friday when I have more time. Kicks is finally open for business, I still haven't paid off my upstairs or Dream Suite so I need to go beetle hunting as well. I am lagging a bit, I really only got one the past few days to make sure no one is trying to move on me and to do gardening. I got another pink rose today.


----------



## Mairmalade

some day

probably not tho


----------



## Kit

Mairmalade said:


> some day
> 
> probably not tho



My card is getting pretty full too


----------



## Venn

I got a Bingo the other day.
I got a wallpaper.. I wanted some furniture...


----------



## Amilee

deirdre wants a picnic blanket and i will build it today  
other than that nothing really happened. c:


----------



## MayorBlueRose

T & T Mart was open today, Kicks is still building!
Got the dream suit also today! and that's going to be build, cant wait to see peoples dreams towns again! 
Wrote a bunch of letter's. Missed out Paulas as by that time i was getting fed up and couldnt be arsed lol. 
But i wrote everyone else David Bowie lyrics as i didnt know what else to say and i sound stupid when i 
write villagers letters lol. 

Nothing else new today!


----------



## Capeet

I haven't had much time to play today. I visited a great dream town and worked a bit on my own town. Some trees had fully grown today so I cut down some of them to make special stumps. So glad my island sold silver axes a couple of days back! I had one special stump from before too, and today a mushroom had spawned next to it! I'm hoping to get more soon.

Nookling Junction will be closed tomorrow for remodeling! That, the Dream Suite and garden shop are my upgrades on Main Street so far.


----------



## Khaelis

Kicks opened today, and Dr. Shrunk asked me to collect signatures for Club LOL, which I did.


Also, my Turnip prices are at 558 Bells today.. seems I got the large spike pattern this week. Real shame I was only able to get 300 Turnips. Oh well!

(Unfortunately, I can't have anyone over to let people sell Turnips)


----------



## SensaiGallade

I AM SOOOOOO MAD!!! SOME STUPID NEWBIE CALLED "Crystals" DECIDED TO GIVE ME A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK JUST BECAUSE I TRIED TO FAMILIARISE HIM WITH THE IGB TO TBT CONVERSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azura

SensaiGallade said:


> I AM SOOOOOO MAD!!! SOME STUPID NEWBIE CALLED "Crystals" DECIDED TO GIVE ME A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK JUST BECAUSE I TRIED TO FAMILIARISE HIM WITH THE IGB TO TBT CONVERSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I saw, they're acting incredibly childish.


----------



## Mairmalade

SensaiGallade said:


> I AM SOOOOOO MAD!!! SOME STUPID NEWBIE CALLED "Crystals" DECIDED TO GIVE ME A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK JUST BECAUSE I TRIED TO FAMILIARISE HIM WITH THE IGB TO TBT CONVERSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I forgot to give you a review when you dropped something off a week or so ago so there's a positive for you.

I know receiving negative feedback for false claims or no reason sucks (especially when it's your only one), but try not to let it get to you. I'm sure when others look at your feedback they wouldn't think twice about hosting/visiting a trade.


----------



## Squidward

SensaiGallade said:


> I AM SOOOOOO MAD!!! SOME STUPID NEWBIE CALLED "Crystals" DECIDED TO GIVE ME A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK JUST BECAUSE I TRIED TO FAMILIARISE HIM WITH THE IGB TO TBT CONVERSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Technically I don't think they're allowed to do that, I think it only counts for actual visiting whereas you just gave him some tips here. He was incredibly rude and toxic!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mairmalade said:


> I forgot to give you a review when you dropped something off a week or so ago so there's a positive for you.
> 
> I know receiving negative feedback for false claims or no reason sucks (especially when it's your only one), but try not to let it get to you. I'm sure when others look at your feedback they wouldn't think twice about hosting/visiting a trade.



Thanks for the feedback! I'm not the only one who got negative feedback!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Technically I don't think they're allowed to do that, I think it only counts for actual visiting whereas you just gave him some tips here. He was incredibly rude and toxic!



His reasoning was "She tried to sell me faulty fruit over this biscuit". I have a few complaints over this incorrect information.


----------



## Squidward

SensaiGallade said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'm not the only one who got negative feedback!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> His reasoning was "She tried to sell me faulty fruit over this biscuit". I have a few complaints over this incorrect information.



Yeah I saw it and I'm in tears, there was also a review on someone saying "they **** on me" and "THEY CAME TO MY TOWN AND CHOPPED ALL MY TREES"
Mods will delete it soon enough, though so you've nothing to worry about.


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> I AM SOOOOOO MAD!!! SOME STUPID NEWBIE CALLED "Crystals" DECIDED TO GIVE ME A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK JUST BECAUSE I TRIED TO FAMILIARISE HIM WITH THE IGB TO TBT CONVERSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This person is very rude, based on what I have seen, and have given you a false negative review. 
For that review alone, and many others, it is not right. I am sending in an overall report and stuff.

Moderators should be able to remove this user, post and all, and the negative reviews.


----------



## Azura

Squidward said:


> Yeah I saw it and I'm in tears, there was also a review on someone saying "they **** on me" and "THEY CAME TO MY TOWN AND CHOPPED ALL MY TREES"
> Mods will delete it soon enough, though so you've nothing to worry about.



Wow those reviews are so trollish and obviously fake that's hilarious. 

I don't even see how that first one is at all relevant to the game.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> This person is very rude, based on what I have seen, and have given you a false negative review.
> For that review alone, and many others, it is not right. I am sending in an overall report and stuff.
> 
> Moderators should be able to remove this user, post and all, and the negative reviews.



He posted on a thread about acnl moms saying his kids are t**ts and he would like to milf it up with other moms!

I'm so f***ing disgusted!

Pardon my French. He's brought out the bad side of me.


----------



## Squidward

SensaiGallade said:


> He posted on a thread about acnl moms saying his kids are t**ts and he would like to milf it up with other moms!
> 
> I'm so f***ing disgusted!
> 
> Pardon my French. He's brought out the bad side of me.



I know it's a cliche thing to say, but that's what they want. They just want to rustle people's jimmies a bit because they have low self esteem and no hobbies!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Squidward said:


> I know it's a cliche thing to say, but that's what they want. They just want to rustle people's jimmies a bit because they have low self esteem and no hobbies!



I seem to comeback everything he says so well. I keep on getting post like notifications!


----------



## Venn

I sent in a big report, by reporting one of the threads. If anyone wants to read it, check the below spoiler.
(Staff, if this isn't allowed, just remove the spoiler)



Spoiler: Report



There are many reasons why this user is being reported, and I have decided to do an overall report summarizing this user's actions.

Threads/Posts:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346030-HELLO-SELLING-15-000-000-BELLS-FOR-100-TBT
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346036-Who-hates-this-game&highlight=
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346029-I-NEED-FRIENDS!&highlight=

The actions this user is doing is clearly very rude and "troll"-like. In the user's 15,000,000 Bells for TBT thread, many users have received many falsely negative reviews, just for trying to be friendly and helpful. She is also calling many other users "trash" and other things. Also this thread is turning into an escalating arguments and the user reported is still trying to sell, which is rising some concerns and suspicions.

In the user's I NEED FRIENDS thread, he/she has asked for friends, and immediately ignored people that were willing to become friends and gave them false negative reviews.

Not much has been going on with the user's "Who hates this game?" thread, but sooner or later, the same actions will be repeated.

The user also have posted in a couple of other threads doing the exact same actions listed above. Anyone who had contact with this user should be checked for any falsely negative reviews given by this user. As the reviews are false, they should be removed. 

I hope this information is all you need for the team to do whatever necessary actions needed.
-V


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> I sent in a big report, by reporting one of the threads. If anyone wants to read it, check the below spoiler.
> (Staff, if this isn't allowed, just remove the spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Report
> 
> 
> 
> There are many reasons why this user is being reported, and I have decided to do an overall report summarizing this user's actions.
> 
> Threads/Posts:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346030-HELLO-SELLING-15-000-000-BELLS-FOR-100-TBT
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346036-Who-hates-this-game&highlight=
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?346029-I-NEED-FRIENDS!&highlight=
> 
> The actions this user is doing is clearly very rude and "troll"-like. In the user's 15,000,000 Bells for TBT thread, many users have received many falsely negative reviews, just for trying to be friendly and helpful. She is also calling many other users "trash" and other things. Also this thread is turning into an escalating arguments and the user reported is still trying to sell, which is rising some concerns and suspicions.
> 
> In the user's I NEED FRIENDS thread, he/she has asked for friends, and immediately ignored people that were willing to become friends and gave them false negative reviews.
> 
> Not much has been going on with the user's "Who hates this game?" thread, but sooner or later, the same actions will be repeated.
> 
> The user also have posted in a couple of other threads doing the exact same actions listed above. Anyone who had contact with this user should be checked for any falsely negative reviews given by this user. As the reviews are false, they should be removed.
> 
> I hope this information is all you need for the team to do whatever necessary actions needed.
> -V



Nicely done!


----------



## Squidward

The thread is now closed!


----------



## Mothership

*reads thru posts*

Ah, well...kids these days need a good smack. But.....back on topic:

In Moonvale today:  I forgot Fang would be plotting today, so he's in a less than ideal spot, but it could have been much worse.

 Kicks will open tomorrow, I think. Nooklings still isn't upgrading. I haven't been buying stuff there, tho, so that's probably why.

Today is Puddles birthday. I gave her a Bubblegum Shirt and she liked it, but didn't put it on.

I went to the Island and caught some daytime bugs for my museum and went on a few tours to stock up on medals.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Squidward said:


> The thread is now closed!



Who closed it?!


----------



## Squidward

SensaiGallade said:


> Who closed it?!



The mods I guess?


----------



## Azura

I had the red hood in my Able Sisters shop and found a cute QR code for Little Red Riding Hood's outfit AND kicks had some nice black boots, so, it looks like I'm Little Red Riding Hood in my game, I will probably keep this for a bit till Shampoodles opens up. 

I want to visit my island but I probably won't have the time to do so, and I only have the Dresser, Table, Chair, Carpet and wallpaper for my Mermaid set.


----------



## Kit

Hey everyone!
I've been a little behind on posting & updating the thread and I apologize for that
The fruit challenge has been extended to January 17th and now includes all fruits possible besides Parmassions (and yes does include perfect fruits)
I also need to follow everyone (and hopefully get followed back hah) and post the past three days of screenshots to the blog.
Kicks opened today!
Get to it!


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> Hey everyone!
> I've been a little behind on posting & updating the thread and I apologize for that
> The fruit challenge has been extended to January 17th and now includes all fruits possible besides Parmassions (and yes does include perfect fruits)
> I also need to follow everyone (and hopefully get followed back hah) and post the past three days of screenshots to the blog.
> Kicks opened today!
> Get to it!



I plan on making a blog myself but I am curious how to get the screenshots on there.


----------



## Squidward

Azura said:


> I plan on making a blog myself but I am curious how to get the screenshots on there.



I got bored of it pretty quickly :c


----------



## Azura

Squidward said:


> I got bored of it pretty quickly :c



I can see how it'd get boring after a while. I would like it to keep track of my progress to look back on without shifting through the thread on here but if I get bored I'll probably just delete it. Though, I can put some of that cute villager conversations and fanart I draw up on my blog.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I can see how it'd get boring after a while. I would like it to keep track of my progress to look back on without shifting through the thread on here but if I get bored I'll probably just delete it. Though, I can put some of that cute villager conversations and fanart I draw up on my blog.


Just take the sd card out and pop it in the computer, click the camera folder and just drag in the screenshots you want ^_^
Doesn't take too long to update it for the day, its just a small time commitment.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Azura said:


> I can see how it'd get boring after a while. I would like it to keep track of my progress to look back on without shifting through the thread on here but if I get bored I'll probably just delete it. Though, I can put some of that cute villager conversations and fanart I draw up on my blog.



What I do is post screenshots to Miiverse then go on the miiverse website and log it, save the photos to your computer from your screenshot album, then upload them to here.


----------



## Venn

Squidward said:


> I got bored of it pretty quickly :c



I usually just reblog pictures and stuff. I make a few posts of my own and I tag them with a specific word to look back on them. 
At first, I was going to do a post everyday, but I realized that would be to much. Now, I'm going to do every other day, or just several days where enough things happen to make an interesting post.

I also plan on start playing more Happy Home Designer and start sharing my designs.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Wow. I missed a lot of **** in here.  
I got a mermaid bed and Club Tortimer membership ^-^ 
Expanding the second story. It'll be done tomorrow. Currently trying to rack up some medals. 
Colton wanted to move, but...nah. Drilling Rig is up and going. I like it. It brings back memories (I've seen a lot of them, whilst on vacation).


----------



## Venn

(Day 11)
The post office sent a gift for saving 500,000bells.
Also received the genuine piece of art from Redd’s.
Got 16,000 Bells from a Rock!
Return a lost tie to Cobb. He was the 2nd to last villager of all to claim it.
Built a perfect Snowboy.
It turned out that I had good luck today because all the trees and rocks gave me double bells.
Paid off second floor loan, and the house will be expanding.


----------



## Jtex

So I am looking to borrow a gold watering can for one of my withering black roses. Someone has offered to sell me a gold can for 35 tbt and a gold set for 100. Tho it does not say anything against it in the rules, something about it feels cheaty. Any advice? Do I just borrow one or can I buy one?


----------



## Venn

Jtex said:


> So I am looking to borrow a gold watering can for one of my withering black roses. Someone has offered to sell me a gold can for 35 tbt and a gold set for 100. Tho it does not say anything against it in the rules, something about it feels cheaty. Any advice? Do I just borrow one or can I buy one?



Nothing wrong buying tools with TBT...


----------



## Mothership

I did some late night fishing in Moonvale and finally caught an Oarfish! Donated that, of course. Sold a bunch of fish at Retail and almost made enough to finish paying off the $198,000 expansion. I should be able to completely pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## Locket

How do you guys unlock things so fast?

I really want to cry becasue I'm so far behind

I"m too poor to move on in my town like people do


----------



## Jtex

Just playing the game daily should be enough. The first week will be the slowest really, you should try to fill that time by catching as many bugs and fish as the season will allow. Try and push for that second house upgrade as it will unlock the island. Once you have access to the island, grind the beetles from 7pm-11pm as they can be sold for some major cash. I usually settle for having 1m-1.5m in reserves for turnips. Through the stock market, you can increase your funds easily if you know how the stock market works. However, there is a more effective way of selling turnips. You can go to the turnip thread and wait for someone to post their turnip prices, someone usually has their for over 500 bells each at least once a week. It will take around 7 mil bells to max out your house and you should always have more than that for public works projects. I always invest in the stock market as early as I can since I consider grinding to be the worst part of any game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Other things to consider playing your game is to water any plants that need watering or just the ones that you want to breed. I also purchase any item in the stores to add to my catalogue. If you really feel like slacking off, make a mental note of the most important things to further progress in your town, such as donating to blathers on a daily basis to unlock the cafe, purchasing items from the shop to unlock upgrades, checking up on stock prices (if prices are good, getter get comfortable as selling them can take some time), upgrading your house, watering your plants. Animal crossing, as you should be well aware of now, is not a game that provides everything right away. Many players devote a lot of time to their towns in order to make them look good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know that feeling where you put your foot in your mouth multiple times in one post? No just me? w/e. This thing is going on for a whole year so there is no rush at all. Well maybe for the challenges. If you still need the fruits I can help you out with that. As for money. . . you already missed a week of turnips so yeah, your behind. Guess what, you still have 50 more weeks to go and you still have 3 days to earn money for turnips. (Unless you want to wait another week)


Edit: TL;DR : 
Need money?
Grind Beetles as usual, invest in the stock market, get rich by using someone else's epic turnip prices. 

Feeling left behind? 
Don't sweat it, we will be doing this for a year, 1 week won't make a huge difference.

Need Help?
Ask. . .


----------



## Mycaruba

Payed off the Dream Suite and my second floor to my house. Campsite had Violet who I'm not too big a fan of.


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Day 13: Usually I'd have all my paths planned out by now but for some reason I'm enjoying just taking it slowly and building them gradually. I managed to get a few bush starts from a friend so I've planted a nice variety of them in my main spots of town. I've pretty much sorted my town hall area, re-tail area, plaza and front of the station and a few other 'areas'. Now it's just a case of linking them together as I get more flowers ^-^


It was also my first ever meteor shower in this town


----------



## MayorBlueRose

*Day 14*

Dr Shrunk greeted me this morning! So I collected signatures for him and gave them back.
Kicks also opened. and dream suit to! 
Katrena was on the event plaza so managed to do that to. 
Also got a pro diver badge and made a snowboy (finally!)
Got a helm from Pascal.

I think i have all the fruits to! All from going to island tours, and think im just missing lemons! 
Other then that al the usual stuff going on in Sherwood!


----------



## Capeet

It's Velma's birthday today! I wonder how old she is. Me and Fang were there to celebrate with her and I gave her a pair of used military pants as a present. She seemed to like them.

T&T Mart is being built and Tabby decided to move out on the 19th. My hybrid breeding is finally bearing fruit (as are my perfect pear trees). Also the first villager to sit on a bench in Journey is Hippeux! I'm chilling with him right now. Lucy is relaxing on a nearby tree stump. So cute! What isn't though is that she picked up Clay's catchphrase.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Shrunk was creepin' outside my house this morning. Got all the signatures. So, Club LOL should be done soon. Got to donate more art, since Redd was in town yesterday. Didn't get a PWP request. So, I just put up a cutout thing with Lumpy space princess on it. 
Nobody is in the campsite, again. Lief had an axe. So, I chopped some ****. Thinking about buying a golden axe but I kind of want to work for it, as I've never gotten one on my own before. Also, got a mermaid closet. Hopefully I can get a pwp request. The top story is expanded. So, I can fit more stuff now. Had Cyrus change up my baby bear. So, it fits with the room better. 

I'm thinking that at the end of the year I'll take the screenshots and make a video with them. It'll be nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Kit, could you update my Mayor and town name info? I had changed it. It's now Mayor ?Axis? of Playland ^-^


----------



## Venn

Nookling Junction will be closing tomorrow to expand! Finally!
Cyrus has also woken up from his sleep! Unsure if I have anything I want for him to change just yet.
I built another Snowboy, who ended up didn't like how he was a built, I thought I built him fine..
I set up the fund for the Town's Fountain and paid it off.

Since the main floor in my house is expanded all the way, and I have the second floor expanded as well (the 498,000 loan). I am now considering series to throw into my house. Right now I am considering the cabana series for my main floor, along with some changes to make it my own. Anyone else have some series suggestions? 

I have always done the Rococo Series, but I want to stay away from that this time.


----------



## Amilee

cyrus woke up! i think it was thanks to my beetle hunt a few days ago haha
also, shrunk was there and i collected all signatures! :3
kicks is still building... hope he will open up soon! 
i also changed my hair color to red and got myself a new qr outfit c:
ah and moe wanted to move out but i dont let him.. you just moved in cutie cat D:
here is my mayor and my house right now


----------



## Mothership

Finally done with today's errands (stupid real life stuff  ) . I need to plot reset Julian in one of my other towns first.....and he's being a pain about landing in a decent spot....ugh.  But, hopefully I'll be able to boot up Moonvale soon (glares at Julian).


----------



## SensaiGallade

Urrgh Cherry asked to move out so I said no.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just got Francine yesterday, so now i'm plot resetting her in a decent spot and not near my house, or a future bridge spot.


----------



## Azura

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just got Francine yesterday, so now i'm plot resetting her in a decent spot and not near my house, or a future bridge spot.



Eyyy I got Chrissy myself! 

Also, I'm going for all Fairytale themed things and Bettina was sweet enough to recommend the Fairy tale clock I love her. 

I also hoarded axes so now I'm doing operation cut and replant all trees.


----------



## Squidward

I want Cyrus to wake up!!!


----------



## Mothership

Today in Moonvale:
                          - Nooklings will close for remodeling tomorrow
                          - Cyrus woke up. I rarely, if ever, use his services, tho
                          - I paid off my $198,000 loan, so I'll get my 2nd floor tomorrow
                          - Kicks still hasn't finished construction
                          - Rudy wants me to catch him a Koi, so I'll try to do so
                          - I made another Bingo Snowman
                          - I got a Snowman TV from the Snow Boy I made yesterday


----------



## SensaiGallade

Recently in Rosemoor:
-Nookling Junction upgraded to T&T Mart
-Cyrus woke up (week ago I think?)
-Unlocked and paid off Dream Suite
-Kicks opened today
-Dr Shrunk came to town!
-Paid 198,000 mortgage
-Unlocked QR code machine

Anyone realise it's a pain to get their dreamies when you can't TT to make villagers move out? So far I've missed out on an offer on Kid Cat and Merengue (Got Kid Cat now luckily!)


----------



## Venn

*NEW BLOG POST!*

I have posted my second (Technically first) HHD Post on my blog!
The room designed was for the hospital's waiting room.
It will be the first of many "Celestia Designs" posts coming on the way!
Another room will be posted shortly tonight!

*Check Here for the Design Post!X*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aww man. I found two perfect spots for Francine, but instead restarted to find better places. Now I can't seem to get them again. I gotta do it before bedtime.


----------



## Kit

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aww man. I found two perfect spots for Francine, but instead restarted to find better places. Now I can't seem to get them again. I gotta do it before bedtime.



I wish you luck!
All done with finals and I can finally update my blog


----------



## Azura

I'm making my blog tomorrow. ~ Trying to clean up my town a bit, hopefully someone will move today, don't think Bill pinged me yet so I'll try to get a forced ping and see if he leaves.


----------



## Venn

*NEW BLOG POST!*










*Pekoe’s Exotic Hotel*

_“In the first of many rooms for the upcoming “Exotic Hotel” project, lead by Pekoe!”_

_Designed by:_ thecelestialcrossing

I'm really proud of this post, I'd though I would share it


----------



## Kit

Updated my blog!
http://topazfunding.tumblr.com/post/137314791789/11416-day-14


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found a spot for Francine. Nookling Junction is upgrading to T&T Mart. And Kicks will be opening soon.


----------



## Kit

Difference between Australian and British accent?
I feel like Kicks is both and I'm very conflicted rn


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> Difference between Australian and British accent?
> I feel like Kicks is both and I'm very conflicted rn



I'm going to your town and kidnapping Rudy.


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> Difference between Australian and British accent?
> I feel like Kicks is both and I'm very conflicted rn



I always imagined him with an Australian accent.


----------



## Locket

Guys why are you so fast at this?

I'm really slow

Tips?


----------



## X2k5a7y

Bunny Bento said:


> Guys why are you so fast at this?
> 
> I'm really slow
> 
> Tips?



Do stuff? Like, to get Nookling's upgraded, you have to give them a certain amount of bells, by buying stuff. Idk how Lief or Shampoodle or Kick's works, tbh. 
Do you have the island unlocked? If not, to unlock it, you have to pay off the down payment and the first expansion loan, Tortimer will be there the next day. I think once you sell a certain amount at Re-tail Cyrus will wake up, too. I had three or four PWP down and done, before Isabelle put in the Dream Suite request. So, Idk the exactness of how you get it. Beetle hunting is my main source of income. 

Don't rush, and just have fun with it, is about the best tip I could give you ^-^


----------



## Kit

X2k5a7y said:


> Do stuff? Like, to get Nookling's upgraded, you have to give them a certain amount of bells, by buying stuff. Idk how Lief or Shampoodle or Kick's works, tbh.
> Do you have the island unlocked? If not, to unlock it, you have to pay off the down payment and the first expansion loan, Tortimer will be there the next day. I think once you sell a certain amount at Re-tail Cyrus will wake up, too. I had three or four PWP down and done, before Isabelle put in the Dream Suite request. So, Idk the exactness of how you get it. Beetle hunting is my main source of income.
> 
> Don't rush, and just have fun with it, is about the best tip I could give you ^-^


Agreed. I've been having much more fun with the game by just taking it slow


----------



## Azura

I have my paths all done, I just need another character to hold more of the pieces but I have no idea where the build the house for them.


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I have my paths all done, I just need another character to hold more of the pieces but I have no idea where the build the house for them.


Same here! I haven't built any side-character houses yet even though I want to 
Maybe I'll wait until my town is more developed.


----------



## Capeet

I got T&T Mart today and Kick's started building. Yesterday I bought the sculpted hedge from Tom Nook and today I asked him to expand my upstairs to the medium size. Hopefully Timmy and Tommy start selling nice furniture soon so that I can do something with the rooms in my house... I don't know how many I want to build yet. I'll just build them gradually as I figure out what I want to do with them.

I finished building my second Snowman family and this time I intentionally made Snowmam wrong. Looking forward to my snow bunny, heh heh. Oh yeah, Able Sisters were finally selling round classes! Yay!

I went beetle hunting this evening and when I returned, there was a meteor shower in my town!



Here's a pic from yesterday. Clay was so cute sitting on that bench. 



Speaking of Clay, there's something about him that has started annoying me very much. Every time (and I really mean every single time) I load up ACNL, Clay is on the loading screen, standing in front of his house. Honestly, what's up with that?? 
Otherwise he's super cute.


----------



## Venn

I had Clay in my old town, I really didn't like him much.


----------



## Bunlily

I have been slacking so much with this ;v; but hoping that i'll get some play time in today and over the weekend. ;D


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Haven't done much other than the usual really. I've started marking out where the trees that are going to border my path are going. I'm not going to start running in my natural paths until Spring though.

Also, has anyone got any cute flower combos?


----------



## Azura

ItsMilkypink said:


> Haven't done much other than the usual really. I've started marking out where the trees that are going to border my path are going. I'm not going to start running in my natural paths until Spring though.
> 
> Also, has anyone got any cute flower combos?



Oh I'm doing tree bordered paths as well, but geez I could never do natural paths I'm not patient enough for that.


----------



## Kit

Venice said:


> I'm going to your town and kidnapping Rudy.



NOOO HES MINNEEE


----------



## Mothership

Anyone here atm want Katie? I have her.


----------



## SensaiGallade

YEEESSSSS BRUCE SUGGESTED THE WOODEN BRIDGE!!!


----------



## Mothership

Today in Moonvale:

-Kicks opened up
-Blathers asked for the Museum renovation,  so I started paying for that
-Isabelle mentioned the Dream Suite, but I'm in no hurry to build that because I rarely use it
-Benjamin requested a Yield Sign, but I don't want it in my town


----------



## Azura

Getting the 50 fossils I didn't get assessed donated and sold. I got a lovely kitchen from Chrissy so I'm closer on my lovely set then Mermaid one! Also, I got three hybrids, a Pink lily, a Pink Rose  and a Pink carnation!


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I have been slacking so much with this ;v; but hoping that i'll get some play time in today and over the weekend. ;D



Ah omg I had no idea you were doing this too! I haven't done almost anything in two weeks, either.


----------



## Mothership

Blargh. I have Katie, so I posted in the Official thread for her in the Train Station. Someone PM'd me saying they'd take her, but they never added me nor opened their gate, nor responded to my PM. So........anybody here want Katie?


----------



## X2k5a7y

Stitches suggested the balloon arch


----------



## SensaiGallade

I miss Crystals...


----------



## Venn

NEW BLOG POST!
Check Here!


----------



## Mairmalade

winning the powerball in animal crossing be like


----------



## Barbara

I followed you Venice. I'm florasyy on tumblr.  Although I'm not participating in the challenge, I love reading this thread and seeing how you all progress. It encourages me to work on my town more, because my town of over a half year can't be worse than any of yours you know.  Not that your towns can't be good, it's just that mine should be much more developed because of existing for so much longer haha.


----------



## Mothership

Finally found someone to take Katie....yay!

I'll probably go to the Island tonight so I can get enough money to pay off the Museum Renovation.

HHD has completely spoiled me with it's instant furniture sets. I wish NL had something similar. My house is almost bare because Nooklings never has stuff I want.


----------



## Azura

So can I just make my Animal crossing blog a side blog? I never use my tumblr but I don't want to spam the 10 followers I have (Geez I had 500 on my other blog but I moved and never used my new one) with posts they're not expecting to see and I don't want to make another whole different blog.


----------



## Locket

Just got my first badge! It's the HHA one

I have 58k points


----------



## Locket

I put an alarm on my computer for 7 pm

It's name is Island time


----------



## Azura

Looks like the blog is a tomorrow thing, currently waiting for someone to come over then after that I'll go beetle hunting to finish off my dream Suite!


----------



## Mycaruba

Nothing too exciting has happened since the last update.

One thing that is really peeing me off though is that Leif hasn't had an axe for 7 DAYS IN A ROW.

I am remembering correctly, aren't I? You can get an axe from Leif? Because he's just had a watering can every single day and I'm getting tired of all these badly placed trees everywhere...


----------



## Locket

Azura said:


> Looks like the blog is a tomorrow thing, currently waiting for someone to come over then after that I'll go beetle hunting to finish off my dream Suite!



I just unlocked it today 

Gonna have a camper tomorrow too! My friend finished off my campsite payment when I was gonna do it

Does anyone have a good path design? I want a path but I forgot to talk to sable a lot >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mycaruba said:


> Nothing too exciting has happened since the last update
> 
> One thing that is really peeing me off though is that Leif hasn't had an axe for 6 DAYS IN A ROW.
> 
> I am remembering correctly aren't I? You can get an axe from leaf? Because he's just had watering cans every single day and I'm getting tired of all these badly placed trees everywhere...



Yeah

You can

I can ckeck mine after I finish filling my basket at the island. And I'll let you come and get it if there is one


----------



## Azura

Mycaruba said:


> Nothing too exciting has happened since the last update.
> 
> One thing that is really peeing me off though is that Leif hasn't had an axe for 7 DAYS IN A ROW.
> 
> I am remembering correctly, aren't I? You can get an axe from Leif? Because he's just had a watering can every single day and I'm getting tired of all these badly placed trees everywhere...



I got a golden axe today so I have an unused axe in my storage if you want it.


----------



## Mothership

Just got back from an Island run. Sold enough extra bugs, fish and diving critters to pay off the Museum Renovation and have enough to pay off the 1st second floor payment....but, I forgot to talk to Nook, so that option isn't available at the ATM tonight. Ah, well. I'll make sure to take care of that tomorrow.


----------



## Locket

I made my first ever bamboo path!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh Bam:


----------



## Capeet

Ahhh the trees turned green under the snow! I didn't remember it happens today. This is great!

Since I got T&T Mart yesterday, Shrunk showed up in my town today and I got him his signatures. I got a Rococo sofa from Wishy the Star and a snow bunny from Snowtyke! I bought all today's furniture, flooring and the wallpaper from Timmy and Tommy. They were all something I could imagine using. I had good luck with hybrids too!

Now I'm off to catching pond smelts for the Fishing Tourney!


----------



## Azura

I need wishy the star I'm trying to collect the rococo set myself. 

I have time during my Uil thing to play so I'll be doing the fishing tournament for once.


----------



## Mycaruba

Azura said:


> I got a golden axe today so I have an unused axe in my storage if you want it.



I might take you up on that offer later, I'll see whether there's an axe in today or not


----------



## Capeet

Ugh my fishing isn't going too well. While I was catching all the pond smelts I could find and arranging them according to their size, Shari had caught a 6.70 inch pond smelt. All my effort was in vain lol. I've only found 2 pond smelts bigger than Shari's. 

By the way, Azura! Let me know if you'd like to visit Wolfgang and Genji sometime this weekend. I'll be online a lot of the time.


----------



## Mairmalade

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ahhh the trees turned green under the snow! I didn't remember it happens today. This is great!
> 
> Since I got T&T Mart yesterday, Shrunk showed up in my town today and I got him his signatures. I got a Rococo sofa from Wishy the Star and a snow bunny from Snowtyke! I bought all today's furniture, flooring and the wallpaper from Timmy and Tommy. They were all something I could imagine using. I had good luck with hybrids too!
> 
> Now I'm off to catching pond smelts for the Fishing Tourney!



Ah I know. When I started my game this morning I was so excited. Looks so good.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Even though its the fishing tourney today (think im going to win with a 6.90inch pond smelt. lol) I have visited both Bucks and Ed's house and their both sugesting that Peggy is thinking of leaving, i wont be able to talk to her if she's outside as she will only be talking about the tourney, should i wait till she's inside her house to speak to her or wait till tomorrow and see what she says? I dont want her to move!


----------



## Capeet

MayorBlueRose said:


> Even though its the fishing tourney today (think im going to win with a 6.90inch pond smelt. lol) I have visited both Bucks and Ed's house and their both sugesting that Peggy is thinking of leaving, i wont be able to talk to her if she's outside as she will only be talking about the tourney, should i wait till she's inside her house to speak to her or wait till tomorrow and see what she says? I dont want her to move!


After the Fishing Tourney ends at 6 pm, I think Peggy will be able to tell you she's wanting to move and you'll have the chance to stop her. She won't mention it inside her house.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Cosmic Kid said:


> After the Fishing Tourney ends at 6 pm, I think Peggy will be able to tell you she's wanting to move and you'll have the chance to stop her. She won't mention it inside her house.



Well hopefully she'll say something before i go to work at 7 after the tourney ends, if not it'll be after work when i get back at 10.
Everyone else can move lol but Ive grown fond of Peggy. x)


----------



## Venn

So, I have come to a realization of something that happened to my town:

_I ended up naming my town the same name of Blathers' sister, Celeste._

When I was naming my town when I was restarting, I didn't know what to name it. I always told me that the name would appear to me sooner or later. I was ready a book and the word "Celestial" jumped out at me, and I dropped the L and it became Celestia. I ended up liking it as it was perfect for a town name. 

Today, Blathers ended up suggesting the second floor to the museum and that is when I remembered Celeste. I couldn't remember her name at first, so I checked the wikia for Animal Crossing and I was shocked. This is what I found:

_"Celeste's name comes from the word "celestial," which appropriately means "pertaining to the sky or to the universe beyond the earth?s atmosphere.""_

Which is the exact same way I named my town. So now in a couple of days, I'm going to have someone working in Celestia with the same name of the town. @_@ I DID NOT PLAN THIS TO HAPPEN.


----------



## Kit

EVERYONE LOOK AT YOUR TREES
THEY'RE GREEN
AHAHAHAHAHHA

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to catch Sea Bass for the tourney today btw
yay


----------



## Capeet

Well, I won the tournament but because of Shari, I was able to get only 2 pieces of furniture from the fish set. After giving up on the remaining pieces, I went diving for the first time. I caught every deep-sea creature that you can catch on January but an octopus and a mantis shrimp. Pascal gave me a ship compass. Phineas visited and I got my first badge! It was the seafood maniac one.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Kit said:


> EVERYONE LOOK AT YOUR TREES
> THEY'RE GREEN
> AHAHAHAHAHHA



I knoow! i got a little excited when i saw they where green!!
Cannot wait till its spring/summer! Getting sick of winter now lol.


----------



## Kit

MayorBlueRose said:


> I knoow! i got a little excited when i saw they where green!!
> Cannot wait till its spring/summer! Getting sick of winter now lol.



Same here!
I got the dream suite today finally


----------



## SensaiGallade

Unlocked museum renovation today! Finally!


----------



## Kit

SensaiGallade said:


> Unlocked museum renovation today! Finally!



I still haven't 
I've donated over 20 things, at least one in each category..
Talked to him every day
Dunno whats up


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I've been slacking off a lot lately. >.< Might go on now and try to get some stuff done.

A few quick side notes though. I've began marking out where I want my path to go and I'm trying to breed hybrids, but I'm not having much luck. Any advice?


----------



## Kit

ItsMilkypink said:


> I've been slacking off a lot lately. >.< Might go on now and try to get some stuff done.
> 
> A few quick side notes though. I've began marking out where I want my path to go and I'm trying to breed hybrids, but I'm not having much luck. Any advice?


I'm just probably going to have to buy in my hybrids
I was able to breed a few pink roses, but now I can't seem to breed anything but basic flowers


----------



## Locket

Ayyyy!


Happy half birthday to me and happy birthday to my cousin!

(we were born exactly 6 months apart. Cool right?)

Yeah Isabelle reminded me.

Nook has nothing I want like usual
Ables had a cute dress I already have and there was a heart pin I got 

Haven't started the tourney yet though

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Unlocked museum renovation today! Finally!



Lucky

I only have like 10 or 8 fossils donated


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I got second place in tourney got a 6.95 pond smelt, and Rocket came first. Only managed to get an octopus chair. 
But other then that nothing new happened!
Now lets hope Peggy wont move and she stays!

Stopped her from moving! yay!


----------



## Capeet

I forgot to say that Cyrus woke up today. I have never used his services much but now I feel like filling my rooms with customized furniture. I'm looking forward to experimenting with this! Made him turn a blue chair into dark blue today. I really like how it came out even though the change is only subtle.


----------



## X2k5a7y

So far, I'm in first in the tourney. I've gotten a puffer fish tv and a red snapper chair (really a couch). The leaves on the trees are green now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, yeah, and I Blathers put in the pwp for the museum expansion.


----------



## Locket

I just made my first ever music box!


----------



## Capeet

Woah, I just discovered something new! I went to the Post Office to save mail and when Pelly opened the 'box', there were letters from one of my previous towns! I didn't know letters would remain there after deleting a town. It was a cute surprise!


----------



## X2k5a7y

I think there's a glitch with Chuck...I gave him a 6.95 inch pond smelt, yet I didn't even place in the tourney...Vic did with a 6 inch, and Charlise with a 6.90....the ****, Chuck? tf.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Colton just request a lighthouse...So, now I have a lighthouse, museum expansion, annddd a balloon arch that I need to do. That'll take about 6 or 8 days.


----------



## Capeet

Since I finally got around to decorating my place, here's a shot of the main room!




It's a temporary decor but I'm happy with it. I actually find it a lot of fun decorating a house when there's not much furniture to choose from. Oh yeah, two pieces of furniture that I customized can also be seen in the pic. The dark blue chair and the white ranch tea table. I also customized a green table to dark green but I didn't fit in the room. I didn't have enough furniture to properly decorate the upstairs but that's ok! Also I figured it'd be cool to have some kind of astronomy/space related room in my house. I already have a star projector.


----------



## Mairmalade

Very nice room. You're a fellow lover of that ivy wall I see


----------



## Capeet

Mairmalade said:


> Very nice room. You're a fellow lover of that ivy wall I see


Aww thank you.  And yesss, the ivy wall is one of my favorites too! I always end up using it in one of my rooms, haha.


----------



## fenris

Uggggh, sea bass-only tourney...

And of course they're not showing up _at all_ today, now that I need one.  Pecan's in first place, with a 43.95-incher.  I'm gonna be hard-pressed to beat that.  So much for getting a jellyfish lamp this time around.  ._.


----------



## Locket

I JUST GOT THE GOLD SLINGSHOT! OMG

LITERALLY

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I GOT IT BY MY SELF AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh










- - - Post Merge - - -

I jsut found this on thonky, and I don;t have the silver slingshot, only the normal and gold:

Improved Slingshots

Silver Slingshot - This will randomly float past after you have shot down 16 balloon presents with the regular slingshot. You can get more than one.
Golden Slingshot - This will randomly float past after you have shot down 16 balloon presents with the silver slingshot. It might be possible to get more than one.


----------



## Mothership

Blah. Stupid Fishing Tourny. I couldn't catch a big enough Sea Bass, so I think Frank won. I swear villagers cheat their way to first place somehow every single time.


----------



## Locket

I caught a sea bass at like 1 pm and I'm still in first XD

I caught an oarfish while looking for a sea bass

Caught a Giant Trevally on my island

Caught a whale chark

I'm rockin it today


----------



## X2k5a7y

A villager gave me an orange  
Got to visit a couple of cool dream towns. 
One was Adventure Time themed and the other was Mickey Mouse themed...I love mickey mouse stuff, 'cause I am a dork ^-^ 
Something about looking at those towns made me really excited to play in my own. Real motivating for me, even though, I don't really want my towns too look like that, as I'm not going by theme, but still cool. 
As I said earlier I didn't place in the tourney, even though I had the second largest pond smelt. Idk. It's whatever, though ^-^


----------



## Locket

I'm feeling good! Won the fishing tourney!


----------



## X2k5a7y

I also got three badges today


----------



## Locket

X2k5a7y said:


> I also got three badges today



Nice!

I only got the HHA badge so far


----------



## X2k5a7y

Bunny Bento said:


> Nice!
> 
> I only got the HHA badge so far



Nice. That's awesome. I've never gotten a HHA badge. Never been good at the hha stuff. 
I got the good Samaritan (didn't expect to get, because I never would go get a mole cricket for anyone), one for catching a bunch of fish, which i did on the island and one for getting a lot of medals on the island. 
They're simple ones, but it's still something ^-^


----------



## Locket

X2k5a7y said:


> Nice. That's awesome. I've never gotten a HHA badge. Never been good at the hha stuff.
> I got the good Samaritan (didn't expect to get, because I never would go get a mole cricket for anyone), one for catching a bunch of fish, which i did on the island and one for getting a lot of medals on the island.
> They're simple ones, but it's still something ^-^



tbh all I do is get a set and place it in my house

Boom! Easy 80k points there!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nothing happened today, and I forgot that the Fishing Tourney wasn't today, lol. But I did unlock T&T Mart.


----------



## Venn

(DAY 15)
T&T Mart Opened and I bought a couple of new furniture for my house.
The Fishing Tourney is today, we competing with? SEA BASS!
Blathers finally suggested the upper level for the museum. We started funding for the project immediately.
Current record was 39.65in by Phil. I beat him with a 45.90in Sea Bass!
Caroline is now wearing the same shirt as me...
I ended up winning the fishing tourney as well! Strike that, Muffy has managed to beat my 45.90 in Sea Bass..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> (DAY 15)
> T&T Mart Opened and I bought a couple of new furniture for my house.
> The Fishing Tourney is today, we competing with… SEA BASS!
> Blathers finally suggested the upper level for the museum. We started funding for the project immediately.
> Current record was 39.65in by Phil. I beat him with a 45.90in Sea Bass!
> Caroline is now wearing the same shirt as me...
> I ended up winning the fishing tourney as well! Strike that, Muffy has managed to beat my 45.90 in Sea Bass..


So you got a silver trophy? Those are hard to get.


----------



## Venn

Paperboy012305 said:


> So you got a silver trophy? Those are hard to get.


I know. I didn't expect anyone to break my record tho. Oh well.


----------



## piske

This is probably a dumb question - but can we join if we'd like to do a one year challenge but didn't get around to starting on the 1st? ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mycaruba said:


> Sure thing



Woo hoo! Thank you! :> My mayor is Sarah and my town is Pastel.


----------



## Mycaruba

pinelle said:


> This is probably a dumb question - but can we join if we'd like to do a one year challenge but didn't get around to starting on the 1st? ;u;



Sure thing


----------



## Mycaruba

pinelle said:


> This is probably a dumb question - but can we join if we'd like to do a one year challenge but didn't get around to starting on the 1st? ;u;



Sure thing


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Yas!
Blathers is awake to unlock the second floor! Whoop!! Plus its only been 17 days since i started!  
Now I just need Paula to move out so i can put the cafe where she is! Fml!
She'll be the last one to suguest moving out i bet! Any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## Capeet

I unlocked the second floor too today. And funded it. I want the Caf? as soon as possible! Goose should move out before that because he's where I'd build the Roost. But Goose is nice... Right now he's sitting on a chair in his house looking all silly.


----------



## Mairmalade

pinelle said:


> This is probably a dumb question - but can we join if we'd like to do a one year challenge but didn't get around to starting on the 1st? ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! Thank you! :> My mayor is Sarah and my town is Pastel.



The cut off date for town/mayor registration was January 7 so the player list won't change, but welcome aboard! Looking forward to reading about your progress.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Felicity is moving out on the 22nd. Also check out my cycling thread I made. It's a slow cycling thread but you can reserve villagers you want!


----------



## Barbara

X2k5a7y said:


> (didn't expect to get, because I never would go get a mole cricket for anyone)



Speaking of mole crickets, does anyone know how to catch them at all? I've heard that you should 'hear' them or something, and there's a dark spot on the ground, but I have never been able to catch them. I think they must be the hardest creature to catch. :/


----------



## piske

Mairmalade said:


> The cut off date for town/mayor registration was January 7 so the player list won't change, but welcome aboard! Looking forward to reading about your progress.



Understood, and thank you :>


----------



## Capeet

Barbara said:


> Speaking of mole crickets, does anyone know how to catch them at all? I've heard that you should 'hear' them or something, and there's a dark spot on the ground, but I have never been able to catch them. I think they must be the hardest creature to catch. :/


When you hear the sound of a mole cricket, dig holes on the ground where the sound is loudest. When you dig from the right place, a mole cricket will jump out. Then you can catch it with a net! Is this what you meant?


----------



## Barbara

Cosmic Kid said:


> When you hear the sound of a mole cricket, dig holes on the ground where the sound is loudest. When you dig from the right place, a mole cricket will jump out. Then you can catch it with a net! Is this what you meant?



But what does it sound like? I don't know how to recognize it... Is it like the crickets, perhaps - since this is a mole _cricket_?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, never mind - I heard a sound and found one!


----------



## Capeet

Barbara said:


> But what does it sound like? I don't know how to recognize it... Is it like the crickets, perhaps - since this is a mole _cricket_?


Ah I hear them all the time but I don't really know how to describe the sound. It's quite low at least, a bit creaky I think? It's just that mysterious sound you hear sometimes that doesn't seem to have a source.......Er, anyone else? :d


----------



## piske

My 6th villager plotted today - right in front of my house! I am not going to plot re-set with this town, so all of my villagers will be random move-ins. The 6th villager will be Walt - I'm not a fan of how he looks but I'm trying to keep an open mind! ;u;


----------



## Venn

Cosmic Kid said:


> When you hear the sound of a mole cricket, dig holes on the ground where the sound is loudest. When you dig from the right place, a mole cricket will jump out. Then you can catch it with a net! Is this what you meant?



I usually play without my sounds on, so I never hear the crickets. I remember catching one randomly, randomly digging around with the sounds off.



pinelle said:


> My 6th villager plotted today - right in front of my house! I am not going to plot re-set with this town, so all of my villagers will be random move-ins. The 6th villager will be Walt - I'm not a fan of how he looks but I'm trying to keep an open mind! ;u;



He seems fine, just stick to the game and when its time to move, he'll to you!


----------



## Capeet

A very nice person offered to give me some furniture, so now I'm renewing the interior decoration I made yesterday. He gave me most pieces of the Alpine series and I'm making Cyrus refurbish some of them.




Here's the new decor so far! I already like it a lot better than the previous one.

Edit: Why does the quality of my screenshots become so bad whenever I upload them here? The pictures are good quality before uploading so why do they suddenly turn to crap? :'D


----------



## Venn

Phil is in boxes today! 
I am offering him to anyone here first before I make a giveaway post soon.


----------



## piske

Paid off my first loan ;v;


----------



## Jtex

Are there going to be any new challenges soon?


----------



## Locket

Jtex said:


> Are there going to be any new challenges soon?



I don't know

I completed it a long time ago

But now my villagers won't stop giving me fruit

like Bam's gym-worn apple he sold foe 2,400 bells


----------



## Jacob

Been a while since I posted here, but things are going great in Newtown. All trees and flowers are gone in the main section of town. I can start laying patterns when I get the motivation.

I am working towards the sewing machine, but its so darn hard man

kicks opened
I just got the dream suite requested
Club tortimer is opened so I could go get a tan if i wanted
built 2 more bridges, a fountain, bench, and a lamp post outside, they all look nice

I played the turnip game last week, profited 3 million bells! that'll make it easier for sure 
not sure if i wanna play it this week tho

I now have a full sized main room, small basement, and small upstairs
will go for a back room today

Got bronze bell saver and turnip trader badges : D


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> Phil is in boxes today!
> I am offering him to anyone here first before I make a giveaway post soon.



me?

Phil is my favorite villager


----------



## Capeet

Jtex said:


> Are there going to be any new challenges soon?


I'd like to know this too! I haven't completed the fruit challenge yet though.  Still missing 3 regular fruits and most island fruits.


----------



## Barbara

Jtex said:


> Are there going to be any new challenges soon?



The fruit challenge would be until the 17th of January, which is today. (It was extended.) So logically tomorrow the new challenge should start!


----------



## Locket

woah lol

I post a post only to find that 3 other posts were made XD


----------



## Kit

Can I bring Katie over to someone's town?


----------



## Jacob

Kit said:


> Can I bring Katie over to someone's town?



yea fam hmu

use the fc in my sig spoiler btw


----------



## Kit

Jacob said:


> yea fam hmu
> 
> use the fc in my sig spoiler btw


Added


----------



## Jacob

Kit said:


> Added



gates r open


----------



## Kit

I'll update the front page with everyone who's completed the challenge tonight, and post the new challenge tomorrow.
I'm still 3 days behind in my blog so I have to take care of that today as well.
I'm getting the whole Rocco set dyed white (pink really)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, here's what happened:

I'll be getting Club LOL soon
Merengue is leaving, i'll let her move in my 2nd town, Pineside
Kicks opened and Trent got shoes! Actually Sandals, because I didn't like the shoes that Kicks had in stock for today

I only have two axes, I need like 4-5 to get rid of all the trees in town. Is it ok if I buy some from you guys?


----------



## SensaiGallade

I legit just won 10 million bells and 100tbt for spinning a wheel!!!!!


----------



## Venn

SensaiGallade said:


> I legit just won 10 million bells and 100tbt for spinning a wheel!!!!!



Congrats! I'm going to wait to spin as well XD


----------



## X2k5a7y

Ah, I forget there's challenges...


----------



## Locket

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright, here's what happened:
> 
> I'll be getting Club LOL soon
> Merengue is leaving, i'll let her move in my 2nd town, Pineside
> Kicks opened and Trent got shoes! Actually Sandals, because I didn't like the shoes that Kicks had in stock for today
> 
> I only have two axes, I need like 4-5 to get rid of all the trees in town. Is it ok if I buy some from you guys?



Theres an axe in my Garden shop today


----------



## Venn

I got my first badge today!
Seafood Maniac!


----------



## Azura

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright, here's what happened:
> 
> I'll be getting Club LOL soon
> Merengue is leaving, i'll let her move in my 2nd town, Pineside
> Kicks opened and Trent got shoes! Actually Sandals, because I didn't like the shoes that Kicks had in stock for today
> 
> I only have two axes, I need like 4-5 to get rid of all the trees in town. Is it ok if I buy some from you guys?



I have an extra and there might be on in my shop I can buy for you. 

Got any oranges?


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> I got my first badge today!
> Seafood Maniac!



Nice! I only have the HHA badge XD

I have the full ice set in my house if you're wondering

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, does anyone need the number 31 for bingo?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uhhh

I have all 3 slingshots

A little help? WHo wants a silver or normal one?


----------



## Venn

Bunny Bento said:


> Nice! I only have the HHA badge XD
> 
> I have the full ice set in my house if you're wondering
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, does anyone need the number 31 for bingo?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uhhh
> 
> I have all 3 slingshots
> 
> A little help? WHo wants a silver or normal one?



I'll take a Silver when you come and get Phil?


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> I'll take a Silver when you come and get Phil?


Deal!


----------



## Venn

Bunny Bento said:


> Deal!



Ok! Just give me 10 minutes to sell some stuff!


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> Ok! Just give me 10 minutes to sell some stuff!



I'll still be on for sure XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> I'll still be on for sure XD



Don't forget to add me either!


----------



## Azura

Bunny Bento said:


> Nice! I only have the HHA badge XD
> 
> I have the full ice set in my house if you're wondering
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, does anyone need the number 31 for bingo?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uhhh
> 
> I have all 3 slingshots
> 
> A little help? WHo wants a silver or normal one?



I'll take the normal one, I'd like to get the presents out of the air.


----------



## Locket

Azura said:


> I'll take the normal one, I'd like to get the presents out of the air.



OK! Let me grab it XD


----------



## Venn

Bunny Bento said:


> I'll still be on for sure XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to add me either!



Opening My Gates


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> Opening My Gates



On my way!


----------



## Nightmares

This sounds really cool!

I don't want to reset my town though xD


----------



## Capeet

I've already told the most important things that happened today but I forgot something. I got a hybrid red rose! Now I'm a bit closer to being able to breed blue roses. Just one more red hybrid rose and I can get started on the blue ones! I'm exciteeed.


----------



## Azura

I've been really busy, had to dissappear a bit their, though I went to check who's moving and it was Julian so I told him no, I'm going to wait till Bill moves and Ankha is in to deal with other people. BTW if you guys can check out my thread I still am so conflicted on my villagers. @~@


----------



## Mothership

Today in Moonvale:

---- Dr. Shrunk showed up, so I got the signatures for him
----I got a BINGO and received a snow machine
----Pashmina wants to move. I told her yes because I don't like where her house is.
----Nothing much else happened other than the usual routine stuff


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paid off museum renovation and expanding on second floor room! Gonna start mapping out town and places to plot everything!


----------



## Venn

(Day 17)
Shrunk has visited and told me collect signatures.
Held the ceremony for the fountain.
Bought turnips.
Funded and Paid for Museum Renovation.
Dived for a while, and had Cyrus change a piece of furniture for me.
Played a few games and got a silver slingshot from a friend.
Got Phil to Move to a Friend’s Town.


----------



## Mothership

I decided to start collecting the Mermaid set, so I spend quite awhile earning some medals and then I island hopped until I got bored. Managed to buy the Wall, Flooring, Lamp and Closet from Tortimer Island trips and my island had the Couch so my room looks a bit better now.


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> (Day 17)
> Shrunk has visited and told me collect signatures.
> Held the ceremony for the fountain.
> Bought turnips.
> Funded and Paid for Museum Renovation.
> Dived for a while, and had Cyrus change a piece of furniture for me.
> Played a few games and got a silver slingshot from a friend.
> Got Phil to Move to a Friend’s Town.



Yeah me and him are gonna be BFFs 

Going to pay off my dream suite now


----------



## Venn

Found someone that is possibly selling Molly.
I offered 100tbt (as that was the price)..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just a normal day in Jadeberg. Not much happened today. The garden shop is on a hot streak of selling a watering can for 4 days straight.


----------



## Mothership

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just a normal day in Jadeberg. Not much happened today. The garden shop is on a hot streak of selling a watering can for 4 days straight.



You aren't alone in this. Mine sold the watering can for the first 5 or 6 days it was open. Then there was an axe for 2 or 3 days in a row and now it's back to watering cans again. I don't NEED a watering can, but axes are a necessity....silly sloth.


----------



## Kit

Unlock the second floor of the museum finally & Avery is leaving on the 23rd!


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> Unlock the second floor of the museum finally & Avery is leaving on the 23rd!



How do you guys unlock the second floor? 

Also I need oranges, my last fruit I don't have and Julian wants one, if any got some they can spare! 

As for my town, T T Mart opened which is surprising other than the net or Fishing Rod I never bought anything there. I got my first item of the Rococo set I'm collecting!


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> How do you guys unlock the second floor?
> 
> Also I need oranges, my last fruit I don't have and Julian wants one, if any got some they can spare!
> 
> As for my town, T T Mart opened which is surprising other than the net or Fishing Rod I never bought anything there. I got my first item of the Rococo set I'm collecting!


You have to have donated atleast 20 items, and atleast 1 in each catagory.
Then wait a certain number of days. I met the requirmnets early but only got it today.
I don't have any oranges sorry . Villager asked for the one I used for the challenge.


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> You have to have donated atleast 20 items, and atleast 1 in each catagory.
> Then wait a certain number of days. I met the requirmnets early but only got it today.
> I don't have any oranges sorry . Villager asked for the one I used for the challenge.



Dang the one time Redd came I thought the first one I saw was the original since it looked close to the pic online, should've checked the rest. 

Redd still my favorite NPC though. <3


----------



## Venn

For a while now, I was wearing the gelato shirt and I've grown to like it, but it was weird walking around in the winter with just a short sleeve, so I wanted a jacket with it. I know there is a long sleeve, but I didn't want that.
Here is the design I made:
This is more more closely matched.
















This one was my first attempt, but if anyone rather green instead of the cyan like color:















I will be featuring this design in a blog post.


----------



## Capeet

News from Journey:

Museum second floor opened up! I put up an exhibition for gyroids that were starting to take up space in my inventory. Kicks opened up as well. Now I'm looking forward to Shampoodle!

Also, there was a surprise waiting for me today. Rod had plotted in my town! It seems that I picked him up from someone's void yesterday. It'll be interesting to see what he's like! Tabby on the other hand will move out tomorrow. Would anyone like to take her?


----------



## Venn

Cosmic Kid said:


> News from Journey:
> 
> Museum second floor opened up! I put up an exhibition for gyroids that were starting to take up space in my inventory. Kicks opened up as well. Now I'm looking forward to Shampoodle!
> 
> Also, there was a surprise waiting for me today. Rod had plotted in my town! It seems that I picked him up from someone's void yesterday. It'll be interesting to see what he's like! Tabby on the other hand will move out tomorrow. Would anyone like to take her?



He's one of my favorite Jocks. I had him once and he was cool.


----------



## Locket

I have 2 silver slingshots and 1 normal one

Anyone want them?


----------



## Venn

GUYS, I JUST ADOPTED MOLLY!
NOW I JUST NEED LOLLY!


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> GUYS, I JUST ADOPTED MOLLY!
> NOW I JUST NEED LOLLY!



Congrats!

Phil's plotting his house today, got the path laid down


----------



## SensaiGallade

Museum shop just poened up! Gonna be starting wooden bridge pwp.


----------



## Locket

SensaiGallade said:


> Museum shop just poened up! Gonna be starting wooden bridge pwp.



ahhh everyone is so lucky

I surpassed 50 items, so I can get the Cafe after the shop opens

EDIT: I still don't have it available


----------



## Capeet

Venice said:


> He's one of my favorite Jocks. I had him once and he was cool.


He seems cool to me too. I honestly think I'm going to like him. I've recently warmed up to many other mouse villagers as well.

And hey, congrats on getting Molly! Hope she easily moves somewhere nice.


----------



## Locket

Cosmic Kid said:


> He seems cool to me too. I honestly think I'm going to like him. I've recently warmed up to many other mouse villagers as well.
> 
> And hey, congrats on getting Molly! Hope she easily moves somewhere nice.



The mouse species in the game is really underrated. So are the gorillas. I like both Violet and Rocket.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Bunny Bento said:


> ahhh everyone is so lucky
> 
> I surpassed 50 items, so I can get the Cafe after the shop opens
> 
> EDIT: I still don't have it available



I have too!


----------



## Locket

SensaiGallade said:


> I have too!



I don't have the shop yet

I bring fossils everyday sooooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who here still has Nookling Junction? I feel like I'm the only one with it still


----------



## Venn

I don't have the cafe yet.. I really want it though!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Cranston is leaving i believe on the 26th of this month if anyone wants him!?

Going to the island so i can pay off the museum and possibly my top floor of my house!


----------



## Mothership

Just another ordinary day in Moonvale, but I kinda like it that way. Nookling shop had a slingshot today...yay! Of course, I only saw one balloon after I bought the slingshot.....saw a ton of them before I got it. I do wish the balloons had things other than the Balloon furniture, tho.

If anyone wants Pashmina or Lobo please let me know. I have both of them (different towns) moving on the 21st.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Hi! So, I have kinda bad news... Somehow, my save file got corrupted, and I lost my precious Shambala.  Would you mind if I joined back the challenge with a new town, even if this challenge was meant to be started on January 1st? I'd really appreciate for you to do this, since I was really excited to have joined this challenge. Whatever your answer may be, thanks in advance!

Edit: Could I please start a new town with its date set on 1/1, and TT day by day to the current date? I know that TTing is considered cheating in this challenge, but I think that I have a fairly good reason to do it.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nimega_Gunner said:


> Hi! So, I have kinda bad news... Somehow, my save file got corrupted, and I lost my precious Shambala.  Would you mind if I joined back the challenge with a new town, even if this challenge was meant to be started on January 1st? I'd really appreciate for you to do this, since I was really excited to have joined this challenge. Whatever your answer may be, thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit: Could I please start a new town with its date set on 1/1, and TT day by day to the current date? I know that TTing is considered cheating in this challenge, but I think that I have a fairly good reason to do it.



Omg! How did it become corrupted?! I'm so sorry to hear that! That must really suck!


----------



## Kit

Nimega_Gunner said:


> Hi! So, I have kinda bad news... Somehow, my save file got corrupted, and I lost my precious Shambala.  Would you mind if I joined back the challenge with a new town, even if this challenge was meant to be started on January 1st? I'd really appreciate for you to do this, since I was really excited to have joined this challenge. Whatever your answer may be, thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit: Could I please start a new town with its date set on 1/1, and TT day by day to the current date? I know that TTing is considered cheating in this challenge, but I think that I have a fairly good reason to do it.



Sure, why not


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Kit said:


> Sure, why not



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Venn

So, I started my own cycling thread.

If anyone wants a villager, let me know.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I'mma be taking a little break from playing for a few days. 
I got the second floor unlocked. Saw Stitches in a dream town and he recognized me, which I thought was awesome. 
I also got the balloon arch set up in front of Stitches' house. Greta hasn't decided to move yet. 
I'll see what goes on when I get back into it.


----------



## Locket

I have 10 more sea creatures to go


----------



## piske

Walt moved into today! That's about it :>


----------



## SensaiGallade

Urrgh Molly has to suggest the crappy Pwp's doesn't she!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Venice said:


> So, I started my own cycling thread.
> 
> If anyone wants a villager, let me know.


I started my own too. Its called Pineside Cycling. Check it out!


----------



## Hamsterific

I paid off the Dream Suite today!


----------



## Venn

Paperboy012305 said:


> I started my own too. Its called Pineside Cycling. Check it out!



That's cool! However, I'm having a hard time trying to find someone to move. Someone should be moving soon tho!


----------



## Locket

I forgot!

I got the dream suite today!


----------



## Mothership

I could build my Dream Suite, but I won't yet. I almost never use it anyways.


----------



## Venn

I almost never use my Dream Suite either, but I build it so the main street looks complete.


----------



## Locket

I got three badges from Phineas

And can I sell my TBT bells for IGB yet?


----------



## Venn

Bunny Bento said:


> I got three badges from Phineas
> 
> And can I sell my TBT bells for IGB yet?



I don't think there is a rule against that.


----------



## Locket

Venice said:


> I don't think there is a rule against that.



He said not to early, so I decided against it. And now I'm seeing if its OK


----------



## SensaiGallade

Wow saved over 25 million bells!


----------



## Locket

SensaiGallade said:


> Wow saved over 25 million bells!



Lucky!

Thats enought to pay off all your home loans and have 17 million left


----------



## SensaiGallade

Bunny Bento said:


> Lucky!
> 
> Thats enought to pay off all your home loans and have 17 million left



Never have saved that much before!


----------



## Locket

SensaiGallade said:


> Never have saved that much before!



I've saved hmmmmm

around 65 mil once

THen I reset the town

YAY ME!

But i reset a lot, which is why I am here


----------



## Khaelis

Hey folks! Sorry for not posting much as of late. I'm still playing every day, don't you worry!

Club LOL finally opens today, so I'm looking forward to finally getting some emoticons and music finally. Also, Rory moved out today.


----------



## Capeet

Rod moved in today and Tabby is in boxes. I made a giveaway thread for her and am hoping that someone wants to adopt her!

Today I got my second hybrid red rose which means I'm one step closer to getting blue ones! Last time it took months for me to breed my first blue roses. Hopefully this time they'll spawn faster.

Aside from that, nothing much happened. Crazy Redd was in town for the third time but I always forget to mention him. Also I saw something very hilarious. I was coming back home from the island when I decided to check if there were any coelacanths on my beach since it was snowing. I found Fang from the edge of the beach. There he was, all alone, and furious. He had steam coming out of his head and he was stomping his feet on the ground. It was so funny. I don't know what happened. There was no one else there, just him.




I wish I had a better pic, with the steam and all.

.....
.......
Hold on. This took embarrassingly long but now I know what happened.
He must have fallen into a pitfall I had buried there! Omg... Poor Fang... I promise I didn't intend this!!


----------



## louise23

i started a new town today


----------



## Mothership

I spent a few hours last night earning medals, then going to Tortimer Island over and over til I found pieces of the Mermaid set. Managed to add 3 more pieces to my house, then I got tired of doing it. I'll probably do it all over again tonight, and every night, til I complete the set.

Awesome! Paula requested the Police Station today and I had enough bells to pay it all off 

Placing it was a pain (dang you, Isabelle, for being so picky) but I finally got it into the area I wanted it in. Had to sacrifice a still-growing non-native cherry tree, but I have more of them so it wasn't a big loss.


----------



## Amilee

dizzy moved out and now i have to plot reset beau but i dont want to ugh xD


----------



## Mothership

Amilee said:


> dizzy moved out and now i have to plot reset beau but i dont want to ugh xD



I don't think anyone actually wants to plot reset, but the horrors of what could happen if we don't compels us to do it.

I still think that we Mayors should have more say in where villagers can put their houses. It is OUR town after all.


----------



## Barbara

Mothership said:


> I don't think anyone actually wants to plot reset, but the horrors of what could happen if we don't compels us to do it.
> 
> I still think that we Mayors should have more say in where villagers can put their houses. It is OUR town after all.



I just think we should be able to make housing plots, like those in City Folk. Isabelle would allow us to choose some (12-15) places where housing plots will be, and when a villager moves in they can choose one of those to build there house on. I don't think we should be able to place their houses, that makes no sense, but housing plots are totally logical and makes a lot more sense, also if you compare it to real world. Hopefully that'll happen in the next AC (NX)!


----------



## Venn

Molly plotted her lot like right in front of the town's only pond.
It's not that bad, I guess. After all, she is a Duck.

Also, Kick's is finally being built!


----------



## Locket

Phil moved in!

Built a bridge because my friend was complaining XD

I also got a pink rose!

I got 2 Badges, the bell bronze and the bell silver

I have 7 badges


----------



## Venn

(Day 19)
Got 10,000 HHA Points.
Pierce visited Celestia in the campsite.
Molly plotted her house, its at an okay place, near the retail, but directly in front of the town’s only pond. (Thought is a Duck.. so.. yeah..)
Did some shopping, and noticed that Kicks is being built!
A quick visit to the island.


----------



## Azura

Got club LOL going but other then that I haven't been able to get on very often. Going to get everyone to ping to see who wants to move.


----------



## piske

I know someone plotted today but I didn't have the time to go see who it is ;v;


----------



## MayorBlueRose

*Day 20th*

The Museum second floor opened, and got a silver fishing rod & dig site floor.
Also Dr Shrunk opened today to and got my first emotion. Agreement. 

and Moose is in my campsite and hes just a bit too creepy to be invited in my town lol.


----------



## Capeet

Sheldon was in my campsite today. He must be one of the villagers that I've hear least about. I had no idea what his name was before I talked to him. Didn't invite him in because I don't want 3 jocks in my town!

Otherwise it was p quiet today. I got 1 hybrid, bought a new mailbox, put more gyroids in my exhibition and donated a third piece of art to the museum. Timmy and Tommy have been selling lots of useful furniture as of late. I customized a couple of things today. I've been totally broke for a while so I really need to go beetle hunting when I'm less busy!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Okay so far...
-Saved 25 million bells 
-Reached 50,000 HHA points
-Club LOL opened
Today is Opal's birthday!


----------



## Amilee

finally plot reseted beau, club lol opened, astrid wants to move out and i will let her go, placed a yellow bench and paid it off


----------



## Venn

You guys are all saving like millions and I only have like 500,000 bells...


----------



## Mothership

Venice said:


> You guys are all saving like millions and I only have like 500,000 bells...



They are all probably buying and selling turnips. I don't even have any where near as much money as you do atm, so you aren't alone in being poor.


----------



## Mairmalade

Mothership said:


> They are all probably buying and selling turnips. I don't even have any where near as much money as you do atm, so you aren't alone in being poor.



41,870 represent


----------



## Paperboy012305

I bought 4 axes and I got rid of all the trees in the first half of Jadeberg.


----------



## Venn

I bought 90,000 worth of turnips on Sunday, haven't sold any yet.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm really lazy/busy to do anything in Jadeberg, i'm really far behind. I never had the time to beetle hunt and collect bugs and fish at the island. I don't even have any badges yet.


----------



## Venn

(Day 20)
Harvested Some Perfect Fruits.
Redd Visited Town, bought a genuine piece of art.
Visited Caroline’s House, bought her Crane Game.
Truffles mentioned that she is moving on the 25th of this month. I told her to  have fun with life, and to…. move on.


----------



## Mothership

Quiet day in Moonvale. Nothing much happened except the Police Station got completed.

Pashmina will be in boxes tomorrow (21st). She'll be free to anyone who wants her.


----------



## piske

Mira moved into town today. I'm have a 93% approval rating, hopefully tomorrow I will be at 100%! :>


----------



## Riyadh

Am I allowed to enter if Ive hacked my map and started on the 18th?


----------



## Azura

Vladimir: I don't want people thinking I have the same style as Chrissy. 
>has her shirt and catch phrase 
Vlady trying to play it off, but I see him.
I did the right thing making these two neighbors.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

*Day 21st*

Paid off my house expansion, ive been putting it off lol.
Got the Pride Emotion from Dr Shrunk. 

and looks like Shampoodles is building to!

Im also going to sort out what clothes i have so when it comes to Garcies Fashion check I can be all sorted!


----------



## Khaelis

Shampoodle's had begun construction yesterday morning.


----------



## Capeet

Ahh I really want Shampoodle already! I don't know how many Bells I have left to spend before it starts building. Really looking forward to experimenting on which hairstyles and colors go well together with my mayor's eyes.

As for what happened in Journey today...

Lucy suggested a drinking fountain. Even though I probably won't end up building it, it was nice to get a request after many days of not getting any. Fang was useful too and sold me a genuine moody painting. Meanwhile Hippeux was complaining about our museum's exhibits and not doing anything to make them better!

That's about it. I did run some errands for my villagers and the usual but otherwise it was a slow day. I might go beetle hunting for a bit later on. I'm still broke, but managed to make some Bells selling my native perfect pears on premium at my Re-tail.

Edit: Finally caught a stringfish!


----------



## Barbara

Riyadh said:


> Am I allowed to enter if Ive hacked my map and started on the 18th?



No, obviously not... The date doesn't even matter that much, but hacking - something much worse than time traveling - is a big no in this challenge (anywhere on this forum, really).


----------



## Mothership

Another ordinary day in Moonvale, but I'm fine with that. Had the ceremony for the Police Station and right after that Daisy requested the Modern Bridge. I prefer the suspension one, tho. I placed and paid off my 3rd bridge today.

Pashmina is in boxes, but no one in the Trading forum wants her so she'll be off to the void tomorrow. Tis a shame, really, she's quite nice and I do like her. It was her house placement (she snuck in directly behind the Town Hall) that caused me to let her go.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mothership said:


> Another ordinary day in Moonvale, but I'm fine with that. Had the ceremony for the Police Station and right after that Daisy requested the Modern Bridge. I prefer the suspension one, tho. I placed and paid off my 3rd bridge today.
> 
> Pashmina is in boxes, but no one in the Trading forum wants her so she'll be off to the void tomorrow. Tis a shame, really, she's quite nice and I do like her. It was her house placement (she snuck in directly behind the Town Hall) that caused me to let her go.



Felicity is in boxes tomorrow!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ahh I haven't been on in a while!!

I've been so busy. ><

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mott the lion is moving in!


----------



## Venn

Kick's is still being built.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Well, I got a few daily chores done, bought club Tortimer and payed off my bridge.


----------



## piske

Achieved a 100% approval rating, yay! Looks like Jacques will be my 8th villager ;v;


----------



## Azura

SensaiGallade said:


> Felicity is in boxes tomorrow!



Oh she's one of the villagers I need for my new Villager theme I decided on! Ugh if only I wasn't full I could get started on it. 

I was to indecisive about my villagers so I thought a village theme would be fun and force me to pick a set of villagers to work towards and I decided on Mythology theme. 

By the way if you guys can find a Jock, Smug, and Lazy villager that can relate to mythology that'd be a big help.


----------



## Riyadh

When I'm not trying to get my development permit up, it shoots up.
But when I am, it takes at least a fortnight. Oh well, I wasn't trying to get it up this time and it's 99% 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edited the town flag and now it's 100%.


----------



## piske

Riyadh said:


> When I'm not trying to get my development permit up, it shoots up.
> But when I am, it takes at least a fortnight. Oh well, I wasn't trying to get it up this time and it's 99%
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Edited the town flag and now it's 100%.



Congrats! I just got it too!


----------



## Capeet

It feels like a bunch of stuff happened today!

First of all, Club LOL opened - just in time for tomorrow's KK Slider concert! I'll try my best to remember to go there. I fed Shrunk a peach and he taught me to be sad. What a nice choice for my first emoticon!!

Gigi wanted to move out but I told her not to. She's one of the nicest villagers I currently have and I want to have her around for a while longer. I was supposed to let go of my villagers if they wanted to move out but... I guess it'd be nice to let my faves stay for however long I want them to.

Saharah gave me a cheese wall and a tartan rug. From Pascal I got a super cool vintage telescope! It instantly became one of my favorite pieces of furniture! I got the Skilled Diver, Fish Maniac and Village Representative badges, which means I now have 5 badges in total. I got a great PWP request, too: the stone tablet! Thanks Goose.

Yeah! It was a great day in Journey overall!


----------



## Azura

Looking at paths for my new theme, kind of annoying to have to redo them all, but it'll be worth it for my new theme I have planned. I'm hoping to get a nice Mount Olympus theme going!


----------



## Mothership

Shampoodle's is being built! Blathers asked for the Cafe, so I placed that almost where I wanted it (stupid rock). It'll be awhile before I pay it off, tho. Other than the Police Station (thanks, Paula), my villagers have been asking for crappy PWPS. Hopefully, they'll ask me for ones I actually want soon.


----------



## Mairmalade

Club LOL opened today for me, too! Remember to go see the show tomorrow. 

Currently working on gathering funds for the museum. Only have about 50,000 bells left.


----------



## piske

The gardening shop opened up today! I was really surprised - I didn't think I would get it so soon!


----------



## Riyadh

My town just corrupt .


----------



## piske

Riyadh said:


> My town just corrupt .



Oh, no! How?


----------



## Riyadh

Experimenting with the save editor without making a backup.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am doing this One Year Animal Crossing Challenge, however I am doing this challenge on Animal Crossing for Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

*Day 23*

Cranston left today, i didn't realise he was moving. thought he said he was going on the 26th. lol
But i gave him to someone from facebook who wanted him, he didnt fit in with the theme that im going with 
so i waas glad to see him going to someone who wanted him so that he wasnt voided.

T&T mart will be closing tomorrow to expand whcih is great! Shampoodles is still building. 

Aurora asked for a fairytale clock i may build it for her. 

All's well in Sherwood! 

Hope you guys towns are all good!


----------



## Azura

My Shampoodles is finished for anyone who wants a makeover.

Going to do my hair white, then work on my tan at the Island that'll be fun. I'll have to change my QR code outfit though.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Day 23 so far!

Felicity moved out!
Stitches is moving in!
T and T Mart is closed tomorrow for renovation
Shampoodle's is being built!


----------



## Capeet

I decorated my upstairs today!




It's intended to be some kind of research room or a reading room. So far it looks just like regular bedroom, though. Kind of reminds me of Town Hall too? Anyway, there's some particular furniture I'd like to have in this room. Here's a link to a catalog that I made. I'll start looking for some of the pieces online because I can't obtain them without help...

Also, I asked Tom Nook to make me a basement. I decided to make it an art/hobby room with lots of plants!


----------



## Capeet

Day 23 in Journey...

Goose suggested the fire pit PWP. I think I've been pretty lucky with PWP requests thus far. Not that I've gotten many, but I've gotten mostly only things I want to build. Too bad I don't know WHERE to build them yet.  I did fund a street lamp today. I decided to build it behind town hall where I want to build a zen streetlight eventually. The street lamp will be acting as a substitute until I get the zen thing.

Other than that, nothing much happened. I mingled with the villagers a lot. Velma had become sick so I brought her medicine. Clay asked for a coelacanth and I managed to catch 2 so he got his wish! He gave me his jomon pottery in return. Oh yeah, there was Gulliver too and he was going to the neighboring Sweden.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I'M SO LAZY!

I haven't played properly at all for the last week. I have no idea what I need to do at this point... Any advice?


----------



## piske

Dropping out ;v; just kind of burned out on ACNL right now...!


----------



## Venn

Club LOL opened today and I got my first emotion!


----------



## Mothership

Club LOL opened for me today, also, but I haven't gone inside it yet. I must remember to play a bit after dinner so I can go see K.K. and get some music for my house.

I'm down to 9 villagers since Pashmina left and am wondering who to replace her with. Hmmmm. A Snooty, normal or uchi that would fit in well with my other villagers. They are: Fang, Frank, Rudy, Benjamin, Beardo, Soleil, Puddles, Daisy and Paula.

After thinking about it, I think I want Bertha, the normal Hippo. She's really cute, plus she reminds me of the Game Cube AC game.


----------



## Riyadh

Day two ;w;.


----------



## Venn

K.K. Slider performed tonight and I got my first song 
It was K.K. Disco.


----------



## fenris

Okay, I saw someone ask about this a week or two ago, but I never got to see the answer, and I really don't want to go digging through the thread to try to find it, so I'm just gonna ask...  is it okay for us to buy IGB?  I have TBT burning a hole in my pocket, and nothing to spend it on except villagers...  but I'm at 10 right now anyway.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Got K.K. Chorale yesterday. Caf? and video screen was suggested today!, Shampoodle's has been built and T & T Mart is being expanded!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

*Day 24*

Shampoodles are open, going to change my hair i think!
Nooks is rebuilding again!
There is someone camping also but took one look at him and was all nope!
I already have pig in my town so dont need another. I have two horses and two gorillas and Ed and the two gorillas will go
any tips for getting them out faster? 

got the Sighing joke today as well.


----------



## Capeet

Heyy, could anyone here give me like 2 apples? Clay wants one but I don't have any in my town. Actually I wouldn't mind an orange or a cherry either... I could give perfect pears in return. 
Edit: Got them! Thanks SensaiGallade!






fenris said:


> Okay, I saw someone ask about this a week or two ago, but I never got to see the answer, and I really don't want to go digging through the thread to try to find it, so I'm just gonna ask...  is it okay for us to buy IGB?  I have TBT burning a hole in my pocket, and nothing to spend it on except villagers...  but I'm at 10 right now anyway.


I think buying IGB should be ok. At least no one said anything against it when it was last asked.


----------



## Venn

I also forgot to mention that I finally got my first PWP request!
Nate asked for a Hammock which I plan I putting near the beach, but thats not going to happen until I get closer to all the villagers I want.


----------



## Kit

fenris said:


> Okay, I saw someone ask about this a week or two ago, but I never got to see the answer, and I really don't want to go digging through the thread to try to find it, so I'm just gonna ask...  is it okay for us to buy IGB?  I have TBT burning a hole in my pocket, and nothing to spend it on except villagers...  but I'm at 10 right now anyway.


Yeah sure <3


----------



## Capeet

Blathers suggested the caf?! I'll go beetle hunting later today to fund it. I couldn't build it where I intended but I think this location is better anyway. I got my basement too and it will be expanded to medium size by tomorrow.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Considering I'm expecting me to get tired of playing (i started playing again), I started time traveling day by day. So, if I decide to take a break for a week, I'm not missing anything. I'm about a week ahead of today. 
So, since I broke the rules, you can take me out of the challenge.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shampoodle is getting built
Sly is moving in (Should have cleared Pineside's void, also i'm so glad I didn't think of building the campsite today)
I'm halfway getting the QR machine. Trent is 1 day away, while Rachel is 2.
I got my first pwp request, a tire toy.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Decided to start planning my town!




This will be a playground consisting of a climbing frame, tire toys, a sandbox and a metal bench surrounded b shrubs and trees.



This will be a forest nature area with the caf? and other stuff in the area! So far, Stitches and Kid Cat are living here!


----------



## Venn

I'm getting my cafe tomorrow!


----------



## Venn

HOLY FISH STICKS!

GUESS WHAT I JUST CAUGHT?

EDIT: MAKE THAT 2.. IN A ROW!


----------



## Azura

SensaiGallade said:


> Decided to start planning my town!
> 
> View attachment 162875
> 
> This will be a playground consisting of a climbing frame, tire toys, a sandbox and a metal bench surrounded b shrubs and trees.
> 
> View attachment 162876
> 
> This will be a forest nature area with the caf? and other stuff in the area! So far, Stitches and Kid Cat are living here!



This is an amazing idea with the designs I am going to do this now omg.


----------



## Capeet

I have the Roost in my town now! T&T Mart will be closed tomorrow for an upgrade and Shampoodle started building today!


----------



## Venn

Venice said:


> HOLY FISH STICKS!
> 
> GUESS WHAT I JUST CAUGHT?
> 
> EDIT: MAKE THAT 2.. IN A ROW!



If anyone wanted to know, the answer was Coelacanth. Yes! Coelacanth, and 2 of them!
I'm keeping one as a pet right now XD


----------



## Capeet

Woah, my villagers keep selling me paintings where ever I go. Donated 3 new ones to the museum today! Now there're 9 pieces of art there. I think I'm doing pretty well, thanks to my villagers!

Alsoo, I'm going to start working towards perfect town status from today on! I want Jacob's ladders and I want to get them without help from anyone (at least for now...). I'll have to build more PWPs so I funded an outdoor chair today. My plans for a camping area are shaping up, so I think that's where I'll build the first PWPs. Clay requested a lighthouse today but he's not getting it, at least anytime soon. Oh, and since Clay is still on my loading screen most of the time, I started landscaping around his house so that his appearances would bother me less, lol. I've also been working on the upper left corner of my map. I'll post a pic when the bushes have grown!


----------



## Mothership

Oops..I keep forgetting to go fishing on snowy afternoons/evenings....must remember to get that what'sitfish..never could spell that   I'm slowly paying off the Cafe. I haven't been going to the Island lately, so no bug money or Mermaid stuff for me til I quit being lazy.


----------



## Kit

Hey guys!! 
Tons of stuff has been going on in my town & irl, been very busy lately 
But I'm updating the last week or so on my blog that I've still managed to keep going <3


----------



## Venn

I've made my new post the other day!
Warning, it's such a long post!
Clicky Here..


----------



## MayorBlueRose

*Day 26*

Fml!! Blathers asked for the cafe this morning! yay! But plus side Paula has her house right where i want to build it!
i can put it somewhere else but i want it where Paula is. Mean i dont like Paula anyway so any idea's to get out out Asap!?


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Day 26:

I have the cafe! Though I accidentally pressed no to going to the ceremony which I'm pretty gutted about. 

Anyway, thanks to some friends, I have set all the bushes, paths and flowers around my town. Now it's just a case of plot-resetting my dreamies in place and getting PWPs down


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

I'm slowly TTing to the current date, since my town corrupted. I hope to be done by Friday!


----------



## Capeet

Twiggy was camping in Journey but I didn't ask her to move in. I've had bad experiences with her in the past. 
Timmy and Tommy's store was closed today and Shampoodle is still building. I didn't have time to play much so I just did the usual things. Got my 5th emoticon and went for a coffee. It's snowing like every other day which is messing with my hybrid breeding!


----------



## Backalleybard

Man, people are so far ahead of me. I guess I've just been super busy this entire month with school (yet I'm still failing math) and youtube, so I haven't really had a good time to just sit down for an hour and play animal crossing. But hey, hopefully I'll have some time to binge it this weekend.


----------



## Mothership

I'm still slowly working on paying off the Cafe. It's taking awhile because I haven't been going to the Island for "bug" money. I just haven't been in the mood to go there lately.

Puddles asked to move today, but I told her no. She's too cute to leave. I built another BINGO Snowman, ran a few errands for the villagers, got my hair done at Shampoodle's....just another, ordinary day.

If there are any Beau fans here who'd like to have him let me know. He's moving from one of my other towns on Jan. 29th. He's cute, but there are other lazies that I like more than him.


----------



## Mairmalade

Backalleybard said:


> Man, people are so far ahead of me. I guess I've just been super busy this entire month with school (yet I'm still failing math) and youtube, so I haven't really had a good time to just sit down for an hour and play animal crossing. But hey, hopefully I'll have some time to binge it this weekend.



I've been taking it slow, too. Definitely not something to worry about.


----------



## Venn

T&T Mart is closing down tomorrow and upgrading!
I also got 2 Mannequins today.

AND I FINALLY GOT LOLLY TO MOVE TO CELESTIA!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Turns out T&T mart is remodeling to Super T&T. Never thought it would close this early.

Oh yeah, I bought a white katana.


----------



## Venn

I bought 2 Swords things 2 days in a row, so it was like 18k.


----------



## Azura

Venice said:


> T&T Mart is closing down tomorrow and upgrading!
> I also got 2 Mannequins today.
> 
> AND I FINALLY GOT LOLLY TO MOVE TO CELESTIA!



Nice! I know Lolly from Vinesauce's videos and she seems really cool, congrats man.


----------



## Mycaruba

First update in a while!

Still stuck with the same 9 villagers I had last time. I've gotten like 1 camper in 2 weeks, and nobody's asked to move out apart from Annalise only 3 days after she moved in, so I said no.

Got the silver shovel, net, rod, and have a tonne of fossil completion, I think I only have like 10 left (which for only playing for about 25 days is really impressive).

Gonna pay off the top floor largest space soon, and then fill it with 64 wheat fields. Good times!

This is the point where I would warn that I may be less active in February when FE Fates comes out, but I'm a filthy European and we still have no release date -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azura said:


> Nice! I know Lolly from Vinesauce's videos and she seems really cool, congrats man.



Dude, you like Animal Crossong, Fire Emblem (Azura), _and_ you watch Vinny? Are you my long lost brother/sister? Lol


----------



## Capeet

Someone finally asked to move! Goose is leaving on February 1st.

Super T&T opened but I'm still waiting for Shampoodle. Hopefully it'll be built by tomorrow. Fang requested a zen bench which happens to be my least favorite zen thing. : D Might build it anyway, though. Now I'm trying to decide which PWP to build today and where.


----------



## Venn

Is it possible to get Pink Roses from 2 Red Roses?

Over time, 2 Red Roses appeared close together where breeding them is possible, but I never watered them.
Twice now, in just a couple of days Pink Roses appeared near them, and now I have 2 Pink Roses.

Most guides I've seen doesn't mention 2 Red Roses making a Pink.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Urg just got a random move in! 
Broffina right next to my house to! 

I was hoping to get Wolfgang in today from someone. which would make Wolfgang my 10th villager.  
Broffina doesnt look too bad i guess but hes plonked himself right by my house. i just want half of my villagers to move already. lol.

Oh well. guess its good to meet new villagers this way but still! 

nothing new is happening today.


----------



## Capeet

Venice said:


> Is it possible to get Pink Roses from 2 Red Roses?
> 
> Over time, 2 Red Roses appeared close together where breeding them is possible, but I never watered them.
> Twice now, in just a couple of days Pink Roses appeared near them, and now I have 2 Pink Roses.
> 
> Most guides I've seen doesn't mention 2 Red Roses making a Pink.


Did the red roses that made the pink ones perhaps spawn from other roses? If that's possible, I read an interesting gene theory a couple of days ago that might explain this. Basically, flowers would transmit their genes to their offspings.

According to the theory, the parents of a particular flower affect what color offsprings said flower can produce. So it's not as simple as red x red = black. Because, depending on the flower's parents, red flowers might have other genes than just ones that cause the red color. Let's say one of your red roses (or maybe both of them) spawned from a red and a white rose. That'd mean they have both a red gene and a white gene. So maybe, when the breeding happened, a white gene activated in one of the red roses, and a red gene activated in the other one. That'd make a pink rose... They could also make black ones though.

I don't know if this theory is true or if this could be the case in this occasion. But it's all I got.  It doesn't really seem that this is what happened here, if the red roses just appeared out of nowhere. Well, I hope my explanation made sense anyway.


----------



## Kit

My cafe is building tomorrow!


----------



## Venn

Cosmic Kid said:


> Did the red roses that made the pink ones perhaps spawn from other roses? If that's possible, I read an interesting gene theory a couple of days ago that might explain this. Basically, flowers would transmit their genes to their offspings.
> 
> According to the theory, the parents of a particular flower affect what color offsprings said flower can produce. So it's not as simple as red x red = black. Because, depending on the flower's parents, red flowers might have other genes than just ones that cause the red color. Let's say one of your red roses (or maybe both of them) spawned from a red and a white rose. That'd mean they have both a red gene and a white gene. So maybe, when the breeding happened, a white gene activated in one of the red roses, and a red gene activated in the other one. That'd make a pink rose... They could also make black ones though.
> 
> I don't know if this theory is true or if this could be the case in this occasion. But it's all I got.  It doesn't really seem that this is what happened here, if the red roses just appeared out of nowhere. Well, I hope my explanation made sense anyway.



I know all that Science and stuff, but I don't think it applies to Animal Crossing much, except for the Red Roses to Blue Roses.


----------



## Mothership

It was snowing in Moonvale this evening so i went fishing. Caught 2 Coelacanth (donated 1), a tuna, an oarfish and a bunch of other common fish. With the money from selling the fish I was able to finish paying for the Cafe.

@ Venice....I've had that happen with red roses, too. Dunno how, or why, it happens, but Animal Crossing is a magical place where seemingly impossible things become possible....so I just accept it and go on with my day.


----------



## Capeet

Shampoodle opened today and I was very glad to get rid of my starting hairstyle. I think the new one looks pretty good. You can also see some of the cool stuff I've bought recently!

Gigi suggested a caution sign. She also wanted me to get signatures for her petition, which I did. I got a samurai suit as a thank you gift from her. It'll go to my weaponry etc. exhibit when I get around to creating it. Also I'm holding someone's things for them for a couple of days while they're resetting. That's pretty much what happened today. Crazy Redd was in town too but he didn't have anything new for me. I bought a moody painting though if anyone wants it.


----------



## Camillion

Updates since I was here last: Shampoodle, Club LOL, Kicks, Updated the Nook store, Dream Suite, quite a few PWPs... But no moveouts x-x nobody wants to leave, I tell ya! Got every fish/bug/deep sea critter for the month as well ^-^


----------



## Mothership

The Cafe opened today, so I had coffee with Puddles sitting next to me. I got my hair cut and colored again today.  Placed, and paid off, a Streetlight that will be beside my Yellow Bench. 

Glared at the Nookling twins for offering only ugly furniture, wallpaper and carpet again today. I want pretty things for my upstairs room 

I really need to quit being too lazy to go to the Island and earn medals for more Mermaid furniture *kicks self* .


----------



## Venn

Lolly moved In. 
And the Next Upgrade Opened for the Nooks.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Super T&T opened today. I'm falling behind on donating at the museum, pretty much because I don't wanna do it.


----------



## Toadette

Are we allowed to TT in a different town and bring those villagers to the challenge town?


----------



## Venn

Toadette said:


> Are we allowed to TT in a different town and bring those villagers to the challenge town?



I believe that the town you're doing the challenge with can't be TT, but any other town can.


----------



## Toadette

Oh good! Also, does that mean I can get villagers from my other town?


----------



## Kit

I was thinking that for the end of the month, we could make a compilation of progress photos from everybody's towns!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toadette said:


> Oh good! Also, does that mean I can get villagers from my other town?




Yup!


----------



## Capeet

Kit said:


> I was thinking that for the end of the month, we could make a compilation of progress photos from everybody's towns!


That would be cool! How should we do that?


----------



## Venn

Kit said:


> I was thinking that for the end of the month, we could make a compilation of progress photos from everybody's towns!



I got my photos on my tumblr blog!


----------



## Capeet

Ahhh I made the mistake of talking to Goose and he decided not to move out after all! Well, I guess I'll try to make Hippeux move out next, then. He's starting to annoy me the more I talk to him lol.

Also I got another villager from someone's void. This time it's Flo. I'm not too excited about this but at least I'll have one more uchi villager suggesting me PWPs! I love their requests, but haven't gotten any so far. Today Velma requested a brick bridge. I'm making it my goal to get a request every day for some time!

I got the Good Samaritan badge today and I think I forgot to mention that I got the bronze refurbishing one yesterday. Gulliver was going to Easter Islands and I got ideas as to what exhibits to make in the museum. I'm thinking having one exhibit full of my favorite gyroids, one space themed exhibit, a sci-fi exhibit and a weaponry exhibit.


----------



## Venn

Shampoodle is finally being built! 
I've been wanting to change my hair for some time now..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kit said:


> I was thinking that for the end of the month, we could make a compilation of progress photos from everybody's towns!


Wait, really? I hardly ever posted any pictures. So I should start soon.


----------



## Kit

Cosmic Kid said:


> That would be cool! How should we do that?



Just picking some of your favorites and we'll put em in a thingy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, really? I hardly ever posted any pictures. So I should start soon.



I don't post much besides my blog, but I have tons and tons of screenshots simply because they're so easy to take XD


----------



## Mothership

Today in Moonvale:

-----Paula asked to move, but i told her no
-----Anabelle is camping but I didn't invite her in because I already have Puddles and 1 peppy is enough for me
-----I placed, and paid off, a fountain
-----I shot down a bunch of balloons, but missed the silver slingshot because I was reeling in a fish at the time
-----Frank suggested the Moai Statue, but I'm not sure if I want to build it
-----I harvested my perfect peaches and apples and used that money towards the fountain
-----I did a lot of fishing to get the rest of the money for the fountain

It was kinda weird in my town today because NONE of my villagers were inside their houses. They were all either outside in town or in one of the shops. I guess they all were to restless to stay indoors.


----------



## Azura

I hate to do this, but I'll have to drop out of the challenge. I really don't like the map I have, and I enjoy the progress I've been making and my villagers especially but the little things I dislike my Map, definitely my character appearance, town name and such I can not stand, it makes me more unmotivated to play and now that I have a town theme and all set with a map and villagers in mind, I am going to work towards that goal.

Though, I hope I can still stick around, watch you guys progress and let you guys have updates on my town. I plan on resetting leap year since I still want a cool date- I probably won't be doing the challenge as I am transferring all the tbt stuff I bought but I just am to unhappy with the choices I made and that's my fault. I really wanted to do this challenge and I still am going to keep this new town for a year to retain my pride but I have to restart it. 

In other news, I'm treating this current town as a cycling town till then if you guys need any villagers!


----------



## Kit

Azura said:


> I hate to do this, but I'll have to drop out of the challenge. I really don't like the map I have, and I enjoy the progress I've been making and my villagers especially but the little things I dislike my Map, definitely my character appearance, town name and such I can not stand, it makes me more unmotivated to play and now that I have a town theme and all set with a map and villagers in mind, I am going to work towards that goal.
> 
> Though, I hope I can still stick around, watch you guys progress and let you guys have updates on my town. I plan on resetting leap year since I still want a cool date- I probably won't be doing the challenge as I am transferring all the tbt stuff I bought but I just am to unhappy with the choices I made and that's my fault. I really wanted to do this challenge and I still am going to keep this new town for a year to retain my pride but I have to restart it.
> 
> In other news, I'm treating this current town as a cycling town till then if you guys need any villagers!


Sorry to see you go, but I'm glad you'll still be checking in on us


----------



## Azura

Kit said:


> Sorry to see you go, but I'm glad you'll still be checking in on us



Yeah like I said I'll still be sticking around.   You guys are fun to chill with. I just can't stand some features of my town, I should've thought it through better when I first made my town.


----------



## Mothership

Daisy requested the Flower Arch today! I  was very happy to build it because it's so pretty 

Other than that, nothing special happened.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Nothing special happened today. 

Wolfgangs all settled into my town <3 
managed to reach over 1million bells in my account. 
Got my first song from KK. KK Adventure  

I know all my dreamies i know want in my town and what pwp i want to!


----------



## Kit

I got two PWPs so far today but butch needs to suggest the wooden bridge already.
Please baby CMON


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nearly the first month in Rosemoor...
-Boomer moved out today
-Stitches moved in last week
-Development in Rosemoor is under way!
-Shampoodles, Club LOL and the Caf? are built!

Looking for the rest of m dreamies to fill in my open space ASAP!


----------



## Toadette

Are we allowed to get our hair done at someone else's shampoodle?


----------



## Venn

That's fine I believe.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Nothing new really!

I had Ankha camping in yesterday, not sure i like her really. 
I have Erik camping today! He's a dreamie and i dont have room!! =( im so gutted! 
As I dunno when im going to get a chance to get him as i doubt he'll appear in the campsite again. might post on here on on a few facebook groups im on. Im getting Bunnie from someone from facebook. So i dont get a random move in and she was a dreamie for my forest town. 

but im so annoyed about Erik lol! 

But other then that just the usual stuff!

Oh! Ed the horse is moving on the 5th of feb if anyone wants him? 

I aslo got a mannequin from the able sisters and yesterday i got the Avid bell saver


----------



## Kit

I got a mannequin as well! <3


----------



## SensaiGallade

Got the police station suggested today. Just lurking around for my dreamies...


----------



## Capeet

Here's what happened today:

-I got my first silver badge, the Seafood Encyclopedia
-My island is selling tropical vistas aaand I had had to buy one even though I probably won't use it myself
-Fang suggested a zen streetlight!

I also redecorated my main room for the millionth time. Now it kind of looks like a dump for old furniture... I've gotten lots of useful stuff from shaking trees everyday. I get something cool every day! Today I also made several wishlists and catalogs to keep up with what furniture I need for my house and exhibits.




Edit: Got the Backyard Gardener badge too!


----------



## Venn

Caught a Whale Shark last night after I got K.K. Island


----------



## Capeet

Yaaas Hippeux asked to move out! He'll be in boxes on the 6th. I'm so happy.


----------



## Capeet

Gwen is camping and I played games with her for a good while. She sold me tens of items from my wishlist which I'm very happy about! Now I have a bunch of items to customize again. But it did cost me like 200,000 Bells, though.

I was able to work at the Caf? today! I want to get the caf? series as soon as possible so I'm going to start working every day. I also paid off a fountain that I built in front of the Roost.

And my island's selling pink wetsuits! Woo!

I just hit the 500 posts limit!


----------



## Venn

Check Out My Latest Blog Post on Tumblr if you want to know the recent updates!


----------



## Mothership

Another quiet day in Moonvale, but I kinda like it that way. Frank did suggest the Zen Bell, so I might build that when/if I decide to have a Zen area in town.


----------



## mintellect

After not playing for about a month, I've finally resumed the 1 Year Challenge! I decided to start off by making a new character...




Yes, I made HER into a character. Don't judge me. Hehe, CHARActer.
This was taken at the beginning of lastmonth, but I thought I'd share it since the dialouge relates to Sapphire's new human resident in a way:





Also, BEST WELCOME BACK GIFT EVER:




Especially since 90% of my villagers absolutely suck.


----------



## fenris

Cobb is moving out!  It's a little bittersweet, since I wasn't planning on keeping him, but I also kind of liked him.  His design grew on me, and he somehow seems more mellow than a lot of other jocks.

I'm not _too_ sad, though, because I found someone who's willing to take him in.  Once he's moved out, I'll need to pick a spot for the campsite and maybe spend a day resetting for one of my dreamies, or at least someone tolerable.

I've also got to get back into the habit of playing more.  The past week or so, I've only been playing enough to water my flowers and talk to my villagers to make sure no ones moving.  Outside of that, I've mostly been playing Fallout 4.  ._.  I have maybe not been the best mayor.


----------



## fenris

I feel like a champ.  I went to the island to mess around, and I thought "hmm, I should work a little bit toward unlocking 3-star tours."

I did _one_ item-matching tour, and now three-star tours are available.  Guess I was closer than I thought.


----------



## Capeet

I've been playing a lot lately. Way too much to be honest! I haven't gotten much done though because I've just been obsessing over decorating my mayor's house. It's been a lot of fun! I've gotten very good furniture while playing every day but I've also bought lots of things from the forums.

I decided to make my mayor's house antique themed and I really like how it's coming along! I'm very happy with the main room and basement. Especially the basement. I made it into a dusty bedroom today. I put the rococo and cardboard series in there and I think they go together super well. The room has a dirt-clod wall and common floor. The main room is a living room full of old things. I stuffed as much furniture in there as the game allowed me. I might turn one of the corners into a really tiny kitchen. The upstairs is a kitchen right now but I'm thinking of making it a hobby/art/plant room. That was my initial plan for the downstairs. I don't know yet though. I guess I'll just try out different things for the upstairs and see what works best! I know I'll be making lots of changes to all of the rooms anyway over time.

Also I'm going to make a second character as soon as I come up with a good name for them. But I'm only making a second character because I want to decorate more rooms, lol. The extra storage space will come in handy too in the future.

...Lol I don't know if anyone's even interested in this stuff but here it is anyway.  Other than that, I've worked at the cafe on three days. I have two items from the Caf? series already. Yay! I've also made a couple of Snowboys and visited some dreams. I should start catching any insects and fish that will be gone after the month.


----------



## Mothership

WHOA!!! I just found a Jacob's Ladder in Moonvale! I checked with Pelly, and my town is, indeed, at Perfect Status! Yay!

*throws confetti*

I wasn't even really trying to get it "perfect". I was just planting a lot of flowers all over as well as adding 4 or 5 trees to fill out my perfect peach orchard. Somehow I managed to get things just right for perfect status. Sweet!

In other news, Nookling's shop will be closed for upgrading tomorrow.
Yuka is camping today. I really like her, but I have my heart set on getting Bertha as my 10th. I just need to find her.
I think I was supposed to do something, or get something, for one of my villagers but I forgot who, or what.....oh, well.


----------



## fenris

Oh no, you guys...  Papi got a cold.  

I brought him some medicine, and he called me an angel.  I hope he's better soon.  He was too miserable to even bow like he usually does when I left his house.


----------



## Mothership

Awwww, poor Papi! I hate it when a loved villager is sick....they look soooo pitiful 

Another quiet day in Moonvale. Brewster said I can start working at the Cafe tomorrow, tho.

Oh...if any of my fellow challengers have Fauna as a dreamie let me know. She's leaving ( I have her in 2 of my towns) one of my towns on Feb. 9th.


----------



## Venn

Cobb is in boxes today! Time to start looking for a new villager tomorrow!


----------



## Capeet

I finished decorating my mayor's house for now. I wholly redecorated the upstairs today. I ended up making it a bedroom and am very happy with how it came out. Here's a picture of the finished room.




I created a second character yesterday and now I'm going to concentrate on expanding her house. Here I come island... I'm also going to start buying any furniture that I need for it. There are so many ideas that I'd like to try out! Her house will have lots of plants in every room and the color scheme will be lighter.

I got the Catalog Maniac Bronze badge today because of how many things I've bought from the forums. I feel a bit bad not obtaining the furniture without help though. I've been trying to limit how much normal orderable furniture I buy here.

Other than that, not much has been going on. Hippeux will finally be in boxes tomorrow which is super great. There was a camper in my town today but gladly she wasn't anyone I'd wanted in my town.


----------



## Venn

Nothing much happened lately, but I'm getting my main floor ready..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Klaus moved out yesterday. Gave him to ZebraNaomy as shes trying to do the 16 villager cycle to get Lolly back. I hope she cleared her void.


----------



## Capeet

Ughh I can't believe this. My 10th villager Hippeux is in boxes moving out today. And I had a camper yesterday, right? No one I wanted. Well I have a camper today too. And it's Kyle, one of my all time favorite villagers! Whyyy today, on the last day I can't invite anyone in?


----------



## Squidward

Eeh, I really can't. This challenge made me able to play ACNL for another 2 or 3 weeks but I just can't play it anymore. It feels more like a chore to me.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ughh I can't believe this. My 10th villager Hippeux is in boxes moving out today. And I had a camper yesterday, right? No one I wanted. Well I have a camper today too. And it's Kyle, one of my all time favorite villagers! Whyyy today, on the last day I can't invite anyone in?



that happened to me last week!!
I had 10 villagers Stupid Broffina!!! (Will forever hate you) She was a random move in after Cranston
Guess what? 
I had Ankah on one day, Bunnie the day after and then Erik.

I had a full flipping town and two of my dreamies for this town (erik and bunnie) decided to camp D8 now ill never get those two i dont think least not for a long time!!


----------



## SensaiGallade

MayorBlueRose said:


> that happened to me last week!!
> I had 10 villagers Stupid Broffina!!! (Will forever hate you) She was a random move in after Cranston
> Guess what?
> I had Ankah on one day, Bunnie the day after and then Erik.
> 
> I had a full flipping town and two of my dreamies for this town (erik and bunnie) decided to camp D8 now ill never get those two i dont think least not for a long time!!




I spy with my little eye, something that begins with W in your sig...


----------



## MayorBlueRose

SensaiGallade said:


> I spy with my little eye, something that begins with W in your sig...



Wolfgang?


----------



## Capeet

MayorBlueRose said:


> that happened to me last week!!
> I had 10 villagers Stupid Broffina!!! (Will forever hate you) She was a random move in after Cranston
> Guess what?
> I had Ankah on one day, Bunnie the day after and then Erik.
> 
> I had a full flipping town and two of my dreamies for this town (erik and bunnie) decided to camp D8 now ill never get those two i dont think least not for a long time!!


Oh dear that sucks even more!  I feel you! It's so rare for a dreamy to come camping and then you miss out on two. What kind of luck is that? This is why I hate having 10 villagers lol. 
Who are all of your dreamies by the way?


----------



## Amilee

i have the police station now and sly is in boxes today.  
i havent played a lot lately


----------



## SensaiGallade

MayorBlueRose said:


> Wolfgang?



I'll do anything for him...


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Cosmic Kid said:


> Oh dear that sucks even more!  I feel you! It's so rare for a dreamy to come camping and then you miss out on two. What kind of luck is that? This is why I hate having 10 villagers lol.
> Who are all of your dreamies by the way?



I have 9 villagers at the moment, trying to get my dreamies as i dont want another random move in!! they are the worst!

Right!? its just urg! So irritating! 

My dreamies are:
Fauna or Erik (really wanting Erik!)
Peggy (which i have and keeping)
Buck (Which i have an keeping)
Poppy
Poncho
Apollo or Sterling
Bunnie
Katt. 

Hmm i only mkae that 8 villagers, will have to have a look to see who im going to like and will fit for a forest theme! 

As im going for a forest theme i thought these guys would be a good selection! 
Who are your dreamies? 

I CAUGHT A COELACANTH!!! I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT GETTING THAT ONE ANY MORE!!!! Ive been trying all morning, im out all day then come back and its the first fish i get! so happy right now!!


----------



## Mothership

@ MayorBlueRose: I have Fauna moving out of one of my other towns in a few days. I will be giving her away once she's boxed up, so let me know if you'd be interested in her.

Day 4 of PTS in Moonvale today! I'm not moving any flowers or planting anything til I get that golden can because I'm afraid I might mess up my PTS.

I shot down the golden slingshot yesterday! Twas a bit weird because I only saw, and missed, the silver one once.
Benjamin pinged to move today, but I told him to stay. He's cute and this is my first time having him, so I'm keeping him around.

Nothing much else happened. Need to remember to log back on after dinner to go see K.K.!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

thank you!
I have required Erik today so i will have 10 villagers for a while before someone moves i think!


----------



## Amherst

It's still the 7th where I am, is this still open?

I would love to join the challenge with my second cart -- Mayor Merope of Beedle. TY. <3


----------



## Venn

Amherst said:


> It's still the 7th where I am, is this still open?
> 
> I would love to join the challenge with my second cart -- Mayor Merope of Beedle. TY. <3



You can still join in on the fun, but official entries have been closed after the first week of January.


----------



## Cass123

What a great idea! Too bad I started my game before the start of the new year. Good luck to all.


----------



## fenris

I feel the need to be honest with you guys - I broke one of he rules and time traveled a bit.  See, Cobb was in boxes, and I had someone lined up to adopt him, but by the time we were both on, he had gone to bed and 6 AM was rapidly approaching...  so I had to set the clock back to last night so he'd be awake and available to be picked up.  Hopefully, this will be a one-time thing and I won't time travel any more this year.  I just really didn't want to void him, especially not when somebody wanted him.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Roald moved out yesterday and Tia has plotted today!


----------



## Capeet

MayorBlueRose said:


> I have 9 villagers at the moment, trying to get my dreamies as i dont want another random move in!! they are the worst!
> 
> Right!? its just urg! So irritating!
> 
> My dreamies are:
> Fauna or Erik (really wanting Erik!)
> Peggy (which i have and keeping)
> Buck (Which i have an keeping)
> Poppy
> Poncho
> Apollo or Sterling
> Bunnie
> Katt.
> 
> Hmm i only mkae that 8 villagers, will have to have a look to see who im going to like and will fit for a forest theme!
> 
> As im going for a forest theme i thought these guys would be a good selection!
> Who are your dreamies?


Those villagers sound perfect for a forest themed town. I love forest towns! You should post pictures of your progress lol. I'm thinking of making a forest town too. But I don't have dreamies for my town, not yet at least. I want to meet new villagers for now. But I have Clay, Gigi and Fang who I love and will be keeping for as long as I want. I don't know if they'll be permanent but it would be cool because they were my starters.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

thank you! and i shall try on my picture progress xD 
I just some how need to get rid off all my unwanted villagers first and hope that none of them double cross and change their minds! 
D8 which is so annoying lol. 

Erik moved in today, right by my campsite but i dont really mind as i can just plant a crap ton of trees and flowers round there making it all pretty. xD wel least try to lol

think for my other two villagers might be Goldie and Sparrow or Molly, but im not sure yet =/


----------



## raeyoung

This is cute, but I cannot delete my town. I love Kitt, my BFF. and the other town I have has Julian in it so I cannot do this. I'm excited to see what u guys do tho!


----------



## Capeet

MayorBlueRose said:


> thank you! and i shall try on my picture progress xD
> I just some how need to get rid off all my unwanted villagers first and hope that none of them double cross and change their minds!
> D8 which is so annoying lol.


Ha, good luck with that! When I have 9 or 10 villagers, I talk to several of them each day to find out if someone's thinking of moving out. I talk to them until they tell me who is moving out or until they tell me certain rumors that indicate that no one's wanting to move out yet. That way it's possible to figure out the mover before she/he actually pings you about it. This way it's possible to avoid the villager until they are in boxes and can't change up their mind anymore. Mean but it works. Or if someone tells you that they are moving but changes their mind, you can just quit without saving and they will still be moving out.

I don't know if you already know all that or not but I thought it might be useful if you don't.  It makes moving out unwanted villagers at least the tiniest bit faster.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ha, good luck with that! When I have 9 or 10 villagers, I talk to several of them each day to find out if someone's thinking of moving out. I talk to them until they tell me who is moving out or until they tell me certain rumors that indicate that no one's wanting to move out yet. That way it's possible to figure out the mover before she/he actually pings you about it. This way it's possible to avoid the villager until they are in boxes and can't change up their mind anymore. Mean but it works. Or if someone tells you that they are moving but changes their mind, you can just quit without saving and they will still be moving out.
> 
> I don't know if you already know all that or not but I thought it might be useful if you don't.  It makes moving out unwanted villagers at least the tiniest bit faster.



awesome! i will try that way when it comes to it! thank you!


----------



## Capeet

MayorBlueRose said:


> awesome! i will try that way when it comes to it! thank you!


No problem! Here's a useful guide for the rumors: Villager Moving Rumors


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> Day 4 of PTS in Moonvale today! I'm not moving any flowers or planting anything til I get that golden can because I'm afraid I might mess up my PTS.


Congrats on the perfect town status! 

You inspired me to clean up my dumpster. I want a PTS too! After the cleanup Isabelle told me that Journey's going to the right direction but that we need more PWPs. I'm going to build one PWP a day until the town's not underdeveloped anymore. Lessee how long this will take. I have enough trees and flowers so I hope I'll reach a good balance soon.

Which PWPs do you have?


----------



## Venn

MayorBlueRose said:


> I have 9 villagers at the moment, trying to get my dreamies as i dont want another random move in!! they are the worst!
> 
> Right!? its just urg! So irritating!
> 
> My dreamies are:
> Fauna or Erik (really wanting Erik!)
> Peggy (which i have and keeping)
> Buck (Which i have an keeping)
> Poppy
> Poncho
> Apollo or Sterling
> Bunnie
> Katt.



I have Apollo in my town! However he's not ready to move yet!


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid : I don't have many PWPS...just 2  new bridges, Campsite, Cafe, Police Station, yellow bench, fountain, park clock and a streetlight...and I think that's all. I was surprised to get the PTS so soon with so few PWPs. I did go on a few Easy Gardening Tours and brought home several pocketfuls of flowers, so I'm sure that helped.


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> @ Cosmic Kid : I don't have many PWPS...just 2  new bridges, Campsite, Cafe, Police Station, yellow bench, fountain, park clock and a streetlight...and I think that's all. I was surprised to get the PTS so soon with so few PWPs. I did go on a few Easy Gardening Tours and brought home several pocketfuls of flowers, so I'm sure that helped.


Hmm, interesting. I too would have though that the PTS required more PWPs. But this is good news! I'll have the same amount of PWPs tomorrow as you but I don't know if mine are as advantageous for the PTS than yours. We have several same PWPs though. This should be interesting!


----------



## Mothership

Ah, I forgot one! I also have the Flower Arch PWP, so that makes a total of 10.


----------



## PeachButts

Ugh, I wish I had known about this back in January! I had my 3DS + ACNL stolen and I recently replaced it all. I've been super bummed about having to start over and having basically nothing in my town...would have been nice to have some friends in a similar spot. Oh well, at least I can play with you guys now!

So it's def too late for me to be on the list, but consider me an honorary partakee in this event!


----------



## Capeet

Didn't get the perfect town status yet today. I can't build a new PWP either because of Festivale. I had forgotten all about that.

Otherwise Festivale was pretty fun. I got all the Pav? items and multiples of them. I'm super broke so I sold the ones I don't need to Re-tail and got 500k! Means I don't have to go beetle hunting today.  I'm going to try to make the Pav? furniture work in my second character's house. It's not my favorite set but I'll try and see what I can make of the pieces.

Also woohoo my island's selling toy hammers!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Oh my god.. how many clocks and tables am i going to have to go through to get the pav? floor! 
D8 thats all im missing! urg its so fistrating. lol

but its still fun seeing all the animals all happy and whistling, with the confetti flying about. <3 
Erik moved in today and will be wondering round tomorrow hes so flipping cute and might be my all time favourite villager <3


----------



## Capeet

Welcome to the challenge PeachButts  nice username
I'm sorry to hear what happened to your town and 3DS. Some people really are idiots... I hope you'll enjoy building your new town though. How's it been so far?


----------



## Venn

I got Chief to be moving into my town tomorrow!


----------



## Mothership

Congrats, Venice 

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!! *chases Pave around town bopping him with my net*  Gimme that last 2 pieces I need you stupid bird!! Sooooooo frustrating! WHY didn't they code it so he wouldn't give duplicates until you got the full set????

EDIT: OMG! Finally got the whole set after many, many hours of trying! Stupid bird.


----------



## Mothership

Wow. It's awfully quiet in here! *crickets chirp*


----------



## fenris

I'm sad.  I managed to miss out on most of the Pave furniture, since I didn't get to play very long yesterday.  Ah, well.  Maybe I can find somebody to buy the remainder from on the TBT marketplace...

Gonna load up in a bit and do some fishing, see if I can fill out my museum a bit.  I also need to find somebody to sell me a gold watering can, because watering my hybrid gardens has turned into a chore.

Anyway, I have screenshots from Festivale that I'll try to upload sometime tonight or tomorrow!  I'm tentatively considering making a New Leaf sideblog, to see if that'll maybe motivate me into playing more consistently.  If I made it, would any of y'all be interested in following?


----------



## MayorBlueRose

At last!!

Broffina the Chicken is moving!
She was a randomg move in and dont like her at all for that reason. Her design over all is nice to be fair but naaah. 

Other then that nothings really happened i need to get more pwps going which might try tomorrow. Dont have time today. 

Managed to get the pave floor via someone on facebook group! 

Other then that been a bit quiet!


----------



## Capeet

I got the perfect town status today! I don't know how I should go about maintaining it. I want a golden watering can and Jacob's ladders but on the other hand, I also want to make changes to my town which might mess up the status. Maybe I should go for the watering can? In the meantime, I could concentrate on making money to fund future PWPs and house upgrades...

I didn't have much time to play yesterday but I found Peggy's plot. She moved in today from someone's town. She's already the 3rd random move-in that I've gotten though wi-fi in this town. Now I'm at 10 villagers again. So of course I panicked a bit when I saw someone in the igloo today but fortunately it was Pango who I wouldn't have asked to move in even if I could. Good thing is that Lucy's going to move out on the 14th I think so I won't have 10 villagers for long.


----------



## Mothership

@ fenris : I have some extra Pave furniture....chair, bureau, sofa, closet, clock, lamp, end table, floor and bookshelf. You can have them for free if you want them.

@ Cosmic Kid: go for the watering can. Changes to your town can wait til the 16 days (? forgot how many) are up. I know it's hard to wait...I'm going thru that in my town, but it'll be worth the wait, imo.


----------



## fenris

Mothership said:


> @ fenris : I have some extra Pave furniture....chair, bureau, sofa, closet, clock, lamp, end table, floor and bookshelf. You can have them for free if you want them.
> 
> @ Cosmic Kid: go for the watering can. Changes to your town can wait til the 16 days (? forgot how many) are up. I know it's hard to wait...I'm going thru that in my town, but it'll be worth the wait, imo.



omg, that is so nice of you!  that's most of the pieces I'm missing, too!

Of those, I need the chair, sofa, closet, clock, and floor.  Are you sure you don't want anything for them?  I've got plenty of bells, or you could have some of my hybrid flowers.  I've got a bunch of pink roses and lilies.


----------



## Mothership

@ fenris: Only things I really need atm are oranges and pears. I don't need anything else. If you don't have the fruits, it's ok. I'll still give you the furniture. When would you like to trade? And, your town or mine?


----------



## Chris01

I failed this challenge miserably after my dog ruined my old cartridge, so glad I brought a new one though


----------



## MayorBlueRose

All quiet in Sherwood. 

Broffina is leaving (thank god!) 
I i fiished paying off my fountain.

and i did the diving trick and Aurora suggested the light house! Which is pretty cool! but where i want the light house that where Buck and Rocket are D8 fml. Still light house is one ill be using i just need to find somewhere to put it xD


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> @ Cosmic Kid: go for the watering can. Changes to your town can wait til the 16 days (? forgot how many) are up. I know it's hard to wait...I'm going thru that in my town, but it'll be worth the wait, imo.


Ye I decided to go for the can too! This should be exciting. I'm already having a hard time trying not to litter my town. It happens so naturally to me lol. Really hoping to get some Jacob's ladders too but it seems like they don't spawn very often...


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid:  I've only gotten 2 Jacob's Ladders so far. They only spawn on the cliff edges, so, if you have a lot of other flowers there like I do, you won't get many. Tis frustrating atm because I want to move flowers to make more room for Ladders, but I'm afraid I'll mess up my PTS status if I do.

Moonvale is puttering along as usual. Puddles tried to move, but I told her to stay. Went to the Island and earned enough medals to get the Mermaid Clock. Just need the Bed and Chair now.


----------



## Mothership

YES! Bertha finally popped up in one of the cycling threads   I chose her to be my 10th villager quite awhile ago and was beginning to think I'd never find her. Hopefully she'll be a good girl and quickly plot herself in a decent area tomorrow.


----------



## Venn

For now, I'm just taking things slow as I'm still waiting to get the majority of the villagers I want. I normally don't start my town until I'm done looking.


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> @ Cosmic Kid:  I've only gotten 2 Jacob's Ladders so far. They only spawn on the cliff edges, so, if you have a lot of other flowers there like I do, you won't get many. Tis frustrating atm because I want to move flowers to make more room for Ladders, but I'm afraid I'll mess up my PTS status if I do.
> 
> Moonvale is puttering along as usual. Puddles tried to move, but I told her to stay. Went to the Island and earned enough medals to get the Mermaid Clock. Just need the Bed and Chair now.


Oh this reminds me. There's one thing I'm wondering. I checked and you have to maintain perfect town status for 15 days straight to get the watering can. I know the day count gets interrupted if you don't have PTS at 6 am each day but does it also get interrupted if you lose the PTS at one point during the day but manage to get it back by 6 am? I'm not sure how this works.


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> @ Cosmic Kid:  I've only gotten 2 Jacob's Ladders so far. They only spawn on the cliff edges, so, if you have a lot of other flowers there like I do, you won't get many. Tis frustrating atm because I want to move flowers to make more room for Ladders, but I'm afraid I'll mess up my PTS status if I do.
> 
> Moonvale is puttering along as usual. Puddles tried to move, but I told her to stay. Went to the Island and earned enough medals to get the Mermaid Clock. Just need the Bed and Chair now.


Oh this reminds me. There's one thing I'm wondering. I checked and you have to maintain perfect town status for 15 days straight to get the watering can. I know the day count gets interrupted if you don't have PTS at 6 am each day but does it also get interrupted if you lose the PTS at one point during the day but manage to get it back by 6 am? I'm not sure how this works.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> For now, I'm just taking things slow as I'm still waiting to get the majority of the villagers I want. I normally don't start my town until I'm done looking.



Same here. I need 3 more dreamies which in keeping an eye out for. I've started laying a path and I'm getting my bridges sorted out then town development can start!

Also, when does the snow melt?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Venice said:


> For now, I'm just taking things slow as I'm still waiting to get the majority of the villagers I want. I normally don't start my town until I'm done looking.



Same here. I need 3 more dreamies which in keeping an eye out for. I've started laying a path and I'm getting my bridges sorted out then town development can start!

Also, when does the snow melt?


----------



## Capeet

Sorry TBT is being weird.


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid: You can lose PTS during a day but it won't reset the count if you fix the problem on the same day.

After several hours of plot resetting Bertha finally decided to live in a decent spot. She seemed determined to be either too close to the Town Hall or in the middle of my perfect peach orchard.....silly hippo.

@ SensaiGallade: snow melts Feb. 25th, I think


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> @ Cosmic Kid: You can lose PTS during a day but it won't reset the count if you fix the problem on the same day.


Ok thanks! That had been bothering me. How would moving flowers around mess up PTS then?


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid: It probably wouldn't...I'm just being extra cautious. I do want more Jacob's Ladders, so I could move a few flowers at a time and keep checking with Pelly to make sure I keep PTS. But waiting is easier and I'm lazy


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> @ Cosmic Kid: It probably wouldn't...I'm just being extra cautious. I do want more Jacob's Ladders, so I could move a few flowers at a time and keep checking with Pelly to make sure I keep PTS. But waiting is easier and I'm lazy


Ha, I see!  I got one today. It'll be exciting to see how often they will spawn. Don't think it happened very often previously.


----------



## davroslek

I have some...not so great news. Honestly, I have lost all interest in my second town. So, please take me off this challenge.


----------



## Capeet

Aww Clay was cute and gave me purple roses for Valentine's. Mom gave both of my characters a spring shirt which I think is a bit of a shame because I was looking forward to a cacao tree. But oh well, it doesn't matter that much. 

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!


----------



## Capeet

I noticed that my fossil exhibit is almost full! I'm only missing a ptera left wing. I don't think I've ever been this close to completing the fossil collection.

By the way, if anyone here needs a fish wall or floor, sea-anemone bed, pufferfish tv, red snapper sofa or a flouder table, let me know and I'll give what you need for free. I have some extras from yesterday.

Also Lucy is moving out.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I won the fishing Journey with a 46 inch sea bass (theyre good for something at least!) yesterday.
Got a valentine from Buck, Isabelle and from the mum xD 
Broffina is finally leaving tomorrow, Ive hardly spoken to her XD
I got the sloopy set from someone from facebook so that'll go in the basement when i get that paid off! 

Its just trying to get pwp thats a pain!


----------



## Locket

I'm taking my self out of the contest 

My brother reset my town on the 13th, meaning I got no Valentine stuff, and had to start all over again


----------



## Capeet

Well drat. I lost perfect town status because Lucy moved out. Now Isabelle says Journey is underdeveloped again even though I haven't made any changes to the town. Gonna build some more PWPs to try to ensure that my town status doesn't drop because of this in the future. Luckily I was still far away from getting a watering can so this doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Mothership

My Island had the Elite Scavenger Tour available today, so I went on a few to get the 80 medals needed to complete the Mermaid set. Then I Island hopped awhile and finally found the Mermaid bed. All I need now is the Mermaid chair, but I got the server down error when I tried to travel again. I guess I'll try later tonight or tomorrow.

Moonvale is still PTS...I've lost track of how many days it's been, but I guess that doesn't matter since I talk to Pelly every day anyway.


----------



## Capeet

Today in Journey...

I completed the museum's fossil collection! I've never been able to do it before so I'm a bit surprised by how fast it happened this time and without any help from others. Now the fossils that spawn will just be a hindrance lol. Maybe I should still get them assessed and make money or start making miniatures. It'd be cool to have some in my house.

I also got my perfect town status back after building a new bench. I'm thinking of building one more PWP for now that will boost abundant living. Because too few PWPs of that kind seems so be the problem.

I got the Balloon Hunter and Avid Bell Saver badges too today. It feels like a lot of things happened. My second character's house expansions are coming along as well. For now, she has a main room and medium sized upstairs and left wing room. A right wing will be built by tomorrow!


----------



## Mothership

WOOOO! Got my golden watering can today! *throws confetti*

In other news.....Frank sold me a fake painting, Katrina's in town again and not much else is going on atm. I'll probably go Island hopping later looking for the Mermaid Chair I need to complete the set.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Its great to see everyones towns doing so well!!  

All quiet in Sherwood. Im trying to get my dreamies first before i can do any major pwp!

Rocket did sugest the picnic blanket today after the driving trick so thats going down and was built today.

The garden and super t&t are merging together do that might be done tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Capeet

Yay my T&T will close for remodeling too but not until tomorrow. I've been waiting for this because I want to be able to buy plants already!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Me too! Omg!!
I bought my first blue and white shoots today! 
I might replace the yellow and red shoots i got from the island. 

and this shop  means ones more step to gracies!!
Ive not even got a perfect town status yet lol. 

its amazing how things can progress in two months!


----------



## Capeet

Yeah! It feels like we've made much progress in these 2 months! 

I'm happy with my progress except when it comes to landscaping. I haven't done much landscaping at all! I'm going to wait for 2 weeks to get the golden can but after that, it's time for much needed landscaping and big changes! I'm going to cut down most trees and demolish most PWPs and replace everything little by little. Meanwhile I'm just going to keep on hoarding saplings.

Oh and that reminds me... I have no idea where I'm going to stuff the new starts from Leif! I'm already running out of storage space because of all the furniture, saplings and perfect fruit I've hoarded (my town's one big perfect fruit orchard for now...)! I hope I'll manage to clear out some stuff.

But all in all, I'm happy with my town and that I've been able to stick to it and that I haven't done any time travelling... I took part in the one year challenge last year too but it didn't really work out. I feel more attached to my town this year!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

yeah its amazing!
and ive done zero time travel (i never do anyway)
I know what dreamies i want and what pwp i want from those ones (but seriously buck... you want a caution sign? mean really!?)
but its just getting those dreamies and moving old ones out thats just taking its time!
Im also putting old pwp's where i want proper pwp's to be so no one will move there XD

Ive nver had a town for more then a few months so im hoping to keep this one for a year!

and cmon snow!! Melt already!!


----------



## Mothership

Ugh. Cannot find the Mermaid Chair. Did find, and buy, a cute MuuMuu, gotta wait til Spring to wear it, tho.

I started the Flower Clock PWP today. Just need to get some more money to pay it off. I need to get my crankies to request more Zen PWPS already! I have an area picked out for them, but only have the Bell and the Bench requests so far. I'm waiting til I get more before building any. Fang did request the Rack of Rice today, but I'm not sure I want it.

And, yes! GO AWAY, SNOW! I am soooo sick of looking at that in game and in real life. Ugh. Gimme some green, already!


----------



## Venn

So, I stopped keeping track of my progress. It seems it was getting to much for me and pretty much demanding me to post. 
I decided to stop posting everyday or every week about every day and just post (with pictures or not) when I want. Seems better that way to me.


----------



## Mothership

@ Venice: I don't really keep track of my day to day activities, either. I just make a post here whenever I'm in the mood to do so.

I went Island hopping again tonight. Still can't find the Mermaid Chair. I caught an almost full box of bugs and fish, tho. Used that money to pay off the Flower Clock and the upstairs of my house.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Apollo will be moving in tomorrow! Which is exciting!


----------



## Capeet

Jambette is camping today and I invited her to move in. I haven't plot reset in Journey so far but I just might do that for her. If I remember. Katie was in my town too and I'm looking forward to seeing what she's going to send me! I've played for 2 years and this was my second time of having her.

T&T and the Garden Shop are merging today!


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid: I had Katie yesterday, too, but I was too lazy to bother with finding a town to take her to. Oops. Poor little kitty.


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> @ Cosmic Kid: I had Katie yesterday, too, but I was too lazy to bother with finding a town to take her to. Oops. Poor little kitty.


Grrrr! What have you done!! The poor lil kitten was left wandering dark and dangerous ways late at night! all alone! trying to find a way to to the nearest town that is still ways off! Oh, how terrified and abandoned she must have felt!! How could youuu?? 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww. Clay is just so cute. He was getting tired of walking when he realized he was right in front of my house, so he decided to come rest. He even brought me a maple bonsai! Weee cute.

But poor Fang is sick today and I can't even get him medicine because T&T is remodeling! Will I have to take the plunge and get stung by bees, only to beg for medicine to give to Fang!


----------



## Mothership

Beardo is sick today   He looks soooooooo pitiful!  Hopefully a few days of medicine will cure him, although he seems to think he's done for. Typical male...get a simple cold and act like they're at death's door 

Puddles requested the Lighthouse! Finally something that I actually want to build, so I quickly picked out a spot and began construction for it.

Paid off my upstairs room yesterday, so tomorrow I'll have a basement in my house. Now I'm off to Island hop for the elusive Mermaid Chair.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Apollo moved into the perfect spot!
I was worried for a second as id hadnt plot reseted before but i need not have worried!
Im slowly getting my dreamies!!


----------



## Capeet

T.I.Y. opened! I'm just so happy that the Gardening Store expanded too. I'm going to start buying all the house plants and shoots I need. Fang is still sick and Goose suggested a solar panel. I returned Velma a bag she had lost. Crazy Redd was in town too so I bought a painting... Jambette didn't move in yet so I'm expecting her tomorrow. I still don't know if I should plot reset for her or not. I forgot about it today.

I'm probably going to play a bit less than usual during the weekend and next week. I have so much to get done by next Friday...


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid: I think you have the expansion after Super T&T, because the Garden Shop doesn't change with that one.

I still have Super T&T, probably need to start buying more stuff there. I tend to only buy things I actually want, which hasn't been enough to trigger the expansion.

The lighthouse is complete and looks quite nice with white pansies around it.

Daisy asked to move and I'm letting her go. I do like her, but she was one of my original 5 and I've never liked her house location.

I guess I'll do another round of Island hopping later. I know that Mermaid Chair is out there somewhere. Blargh.

EDIT: 7 Island visits later, I FINALLY found the Mermaid Chair!


----------



## Capeet

Oh you're right Mothership! Thanks for correcting me. The shop that opened today is T.I.Y. and not Super T&T.  I still keep forgetting which upgrade is which.


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid...I forget which is which, too. I had to go look at mine before I made my above post.


----------



## Capeet

I forgot again about Jambette moving in so I didn't have to decide whether to plot reset for her or not. Fortunately she moved into a very good spot near the cliff. My villagers love the beach view.

Shari is moving out next Thursday, the 25th. Saharah is in town and she gave me and exclusive wallpaper and flooring. Might make her do my second character's wall and floor too. And the wall around town tree is finally big enough to sit on!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Rocket will be moving on the 24th if anyone is interested!?
Then its another hunt for more dreamies lol. 

Still all a bit quiet in Sherwood. Apollo moved in today but he was asleep before i could talk to him lol.

Going to visit kk today and see if i can get a badge from listening to him.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Soo, after a LONG time, I'm actually going to post about what stuff has been like in Shambhala so far:
- TIY opens tomorrow, and I'm excited because that means I'll finally be able to buy bush starts!
- I've moved Chevre and Axel out.
- Hazel moved into a decent spot, but Moose plotted his house in the worst spot ever. I was planning on turning that spot into a campsite park...
- I've gotten a nice amount of hybrids. I've only got a few more types to go!
- Shampoodles opened and I unlocked the contact lenses. 
- I've unlocked a few PWPs, which I've also built. 
And that's all that has happened in Shambala so far.


----------



## Capeet

Today in Journey I celebrated my birthday with the villagers. Clay, Gigi and Shari held me a surprise party over at Clay's. It was cute! I got to blow the candles on the cake and make a wish. They got me a present too but my pockets were full so I'll get it in the post tomorrow. I don't know what I got but I'm pretty sure it's a piece from the birthday set. Mom sent me a birthday letter and a gift and do did Goose. He gave me a pineapple bed. I went to see K.K. Slider last night and instead of taking requests, he played K.K. Birthday and gave me a bootleg.




Other than that, Peggy suggested a metal bench and I paid off my second character's basement. I'm starting to think that I should make a 3rd character too. Maybe on leap day?


----------



## R i n i

I'd love to do this, feel like it's a bit late now though ;~;


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Cosmic Kid said:


> Today in Journey I celebrated my birthday with the villagers. Clay, Gigi and Shari held me a surprise party over at Clay's. It was cute! I got to blow the candles on the cake and make a wish. They got me a present too but my pockets were full so I'll get it in the post tomorrow. I don't know what I got but I'm pretty sure it's a piece from the birthday set. Mom sent me a birthday letter and a gift and do did Goose. He gave me a pineapple bed. I went to see K.K. Slider last night and instead of taking requests, he played K.K. Birthday and gave me a bootleg.
> 
> View attachment 165335
> 
> Other than that, Peggy suggested a metal bench and I paid off my second character's basement. I'm starting to think that I should make a 3rd character too. Maybe on leap day?



Happy birthday!


----------



## Capeet

Nimega_Gunner said:


> Happy birthday!


Aww thanks so much!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Made a new town flag! I actually really like it!


----------



## Mothership

*pokes topic*

Awfully quiet in here. *crickets chirping*

Average day in Moonvale. Daisy was packed up today. Luckily, I was able to find someone to adopt her. I was sad to see her go, but her house location was too close to Retail. Don't know who I'll get to replace her yet, tho.


----------



## Capeet

It's been quiet in Journey these last two days because I haven't had much time to play. Since the snow will be gone soon, I decided to build one last Snowmam and collect her some snowflakes. I'm going to try and see how the ice and princess furniture go together. Also I decided to make a third character on leap day, if only I remember.


----------



## Khaelis

Heh.. I kinda vanished. My Internet kinda got disconnected for an extended period of time, due to some unforseen issues with my provider. Sorry about that. Unfortunately this brings some bad news..

My Save file had corrupted a week ago. I was played like normal, but when I set my 3DS down to have a washroom break, the cartridge ejected, and it caused mayhem on my Save file.


----------



## Mothership

@ Khaelis: That's horrible that you lost your town! I'm so sorry that happened to you 

Tis snowing hard in Moonvale today. BLEAH! Go AWAY, snow!!!!! Only a few more days til the green returns!

Daisy has gone off to her new home. I adopted Molly to take her place 
Gulliver was on the beach today. I helped him to remember that he was going to Hawaii.
Currently standing outside my house waiting for it to be time for Paula's visit. I'd forget if I went off to do other things, so I'll just wait there til 1:30 PM.
After that, I'll probably harvest my perfect and foreign fruit trees. I need the bells to pay off my teeny, tiny basement so I can at least get it big enough to actually put nicely arranged furniture in it.


----------



## Khaelis

Mothership said:


> @ Khaelis: That's horrible that you lost your town! I'm so sorry that happened to you



Yeah, it's rather unfortunate. The town was going pretty well, too. I'll be creating a new town on March 1st, however.


----------



## Capeet

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, it's rather unfortunate. The town was going pretty well, too. I'll be creating a new town on March 1st, however.


I'm sorry to hear about what happened to your town. Do you think you'll be participating in this challenge again with your new town?


----------



## Khaelis

Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm sorry to hear about what happened to your town. Do you think you'll be participating in this challenge again with your new town?



I plan to use the same town name, so I suppose I'll be pseudo participating? XD


----------



## Capeet

Uhh, I keep messing up Journey's perfect town status. I think I'm just gonna forget about the golden watering can for now and start landscaping my town instead.


----------



## Capeet

And the green returns!!

Everything looks so much better now.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Urg. Guys.
I have a confession. 

I had to reset. =( 
I felt the town was too small to do any sort of landscaping. even though i had idea's. I had my three villagers that i actually liked bought off here/facebook. and i just didn't click with it at all. The only thing that really happened was the shops being upgraded and i saved a few bells and that was it so it didnt feel a total loss.

but now ive found a new town, which is so much better. and i still hope to be on this journey with you. helping out if you guys need it. 

Here is my new Town.




*Mayor:* Blue
*Town:* Solace 
*Villager's* Coco, Fang, Bluebear, kit Catt, Flibert and Gloria is moving in. 
*Fruit:* Cherries


----------



## Mothership

It was sooooooo nice to see green grass in Moonvale today! The first thing I did was to change my Mayor out of her winter clothes.
Nooklings store is upgrading tomorrow, Molly moved in and nothing else of interest happened today.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I did get the golden axe from Leif, so I can finally stop buying saplings from him!


----------



## Venn

I loved seeing the green grass again!
I felt so much better after seeing it


----------



## Capeet

It's super quiet here...

Shari moved to a new home a couple of days ago and Katt moved into my town. I got a golden axe too. That's about it... I'll be playing more next week.


----------



## Mothership

Yes, it is. I still play every day, but I don't post here much unless something different happens in my town.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Well I have Diana moving in tomorrow .


----------



## Mothership

BUTTERFLIES!!!! *chases*  Sooo nice to see them back in town   Otherwise...same ol' thing in Moonvale.


----------



## Venn

Same ol thing in Celestia as well.


----------



## Khaelis

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! 

I managed to use a save editor to recreate my town to the best of my knowledge! Karakusa is back!


----------



## Mothership

Today in Moonvale:

Bertha tried to move. NO! BAD hippo!
Puddles had fleas. Bad for Puddles, but good for my Museum.
Molly keeps hiding from me. She's sooooo cute, but I rarely see her walking around town. She keeps visiting the Museum instead.
Fang asked me to visit his house and I actually remembered to go there at the right time. Yay, me!


----------



## Mothership

*pokes dying topic* * topic wakes up!* *topic attacks!* *Mothership flees in terror!* 

Anyways..... I GREW A BLUE ROSE ALL BY MYSELF!!!!! First time I've ever managed to do that. Yay! Go, me!


----------



## Venn

Celestia stays the same. Nothing new yet, other than I moved in a new person for later use.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Finally got all my dreamies! Also created a new cycling thread called Blossom Cycling! There's a link in my signature!


----------



## Capeet

I've been trying to breed blue roses since January but haven't gotten any so far. Grr! Mom sent me a pink carnation on Mother's Day and since someone gave me a red one a while back, I started breeding carnations too. And Flo's in boxes today. 

I've been playing very little lately...


----------



## Venn

I got Penelope! Now to just get the rest of dreamies.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Rosemoor is going well! Blossom is really quiet so I'm trying to get some popular villagers in to entice people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got the golden axe!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ok so I am back to ACNL. I left my town for ages so the town that I resetted on the 1st, is like less then a week in.
Fml its gonna take a longgggg time to get started.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ahh I just resumed playing after a few months!

Welp, time to get things running again.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm like, wow. I don't even really care for my 3rd town anymore. Its like its just buried under there. I haven't unlocked TIY, 2nd Museum Floor, Cafe, Police station, ect. I think I might as well quit? Should I?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still do check to see my villagers.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Francine in boxes in Blossom! Selling her for 75tbt!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've played nearly everyday now. I have all my dreamies and I'm building up my town!


----------



## Dinosaurz

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ahh I just resumed playing after a few months!
> 
> Welp, time to get things running again.



same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wanna play?


----------



## Capeet

I learned the last of Shrunk's jokes today! Other than that, I've just been checking in on my town on some days. I'm hoping for my motivation to play to come back - it's annoying how I can't seem to maintain interest in things for more than a couple of months at a time. 

How's everyone else doing? Who's still reading this thread?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cosmic Kid said:


> I learned the last of Shrunk's jokes today! Other than that, I've just been checking in on my town on some days. I'm hoping for my motivation to play to come back - it's annoying how I can't seem to maintain interest in things for more than a couple of months at a time.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Who's still reading this thread?



, I left my game for two months so I'm working slowely.. Shrunk isn't unlocked, Just got a message that nooklings is upgrading tomorow. It's going slowely.


----------



## Venn

Nate has moved out.
Time to find another villager


----------



## Mothership

Another quiet day in Moonvale. Puddles tried to move and I almost said yes. Thought about it for a bit, then decided to keep her. She's cute. Plus, there isn't any other peppy that I'd rather have than her. Someone requested a Stadium Light...no, ty, do not want.


----------



## Capeet

I got my golden watering can today! For some reason, I thought that you need to inquire about town status for 15 continuous days to get it which I haven't done, so I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Venn

I found my Rudy!
It's been to long without him


----------



## Squidward

I picked it up after like 2-3 months now lol but I reset it so


----------



## Soigne

It's been quite some time since I last checked in here, and from the looks of things only a few are still active in the challenge. I stopped playing for the entirety of January & February, but I just got back into my town and cleaned it up so I'm hoping I can get back into my town.

Not that I'll be updating much on here, but I still might.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Hope you guys are doing great! Keep up the good work  i was too scared to reset my town... i love my dreamies and they cheer me up when i have a tough day at school...


----------



## Venn

Nothing new yet.
Still waiting to get the rest of my dreamies..


----------



## Mothership

I got my first villager pic in Moonvale today! I found a Lost Item, returned it to Frank and got his pic 

I also went diving and caught several new things for my Museum.


----------



## Venn

I got third place on the recent Fishing Tourney...
Haven't got a first yet -_-


----------



## Mothership

Wow...it's awfully quiet in here. I'm still playing in Moonvale, but nothing special is going on there.


----------



## Venn

wow, no one commented here for a week. Ill give a slight update.
Willow got up and moved out on me. I thought I didn't play for a day or 2, but apparently I was gone long enough for someone to move.
For now, I am deciding to replace her with Blanche.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Not much has happened in Rosemoor lately. I have all my dreamies, I'm slowly developing my town and unlocking pwp's and I'm on my 2nd Gracie visit. 2 more till T & T Emporium!


----------



## Mothership

Gracie hasn't come for me yet. I'll be glad to get her fashion checks over with so I can stop hoarding clothes.

I've been buying everything from the Nooklings lately so hopefully I'll finally spend enough to get Gracie to visit.


----------



## Venn

It is taking so long to find villagers I want. It never took this long before..


----------



## Mothership

Hmmm. Tis really quiet in here. I wonder how many of us are still playing in our Challenge town? I am. But I'm not playing every day anymore. I do play in Moonvale once or twice a week, tho. Other games are taking up my time these days.

Who else of our original group is still around/still playing their challenge town?


----------



## Venn

Im currently taking a break.
I was finally able to do so once Agnes asked to move and I said no.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mothership said:


> Hmmm. Tis really quiet in here. I wonder how many of us are still playing in our Challenge town? I am. But I'm not playing every day anymore. I do play in Moonvale once or twice a week, tho. Other games are taking up my time these days.
> 
> Who else of our original group is still around/still playing their challenge town?



I'm still dedicated to the challenge! I've been on my game most days so far and I have all my dreamies! I'm currently waiting to unlock the fortune shop and T and T Emporium as well as PWP's for my town!


----------



## Capeet

I've been playing very irregularly but am still in. 

Some landscaping ideas popped into my mind today as I was checking in on my town. I feel like I could start working on them. While I was away, Rod had conveniently moved away from a bad spot so now I have a big area in my town that I could freely work on!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Wow this thread is so inactive...

Anyway! How is everyone's towns coming along? I just got the perfect town status and I'm building the flower clock from it! Wolfgang moved out of my town when I was engaged in revising  Son now I have Octavian who has moved in and I swear never to let anyone else go!

I'm currently hunting for all the April bugs and fish since I haven't got a chance to do it yet and next week is weeding day (I think...)so I'm gonna pick all the weeds the day before!


----------



## Mothership

Quite a bit has happened in Moonvale lately. I haven't been playing in it very much, but I do try to boot it up at least once a week.

I let Puddles and Rudy move out because I wanted to get a few new villagers in to liven things up. I've been at 8 villagers for 4 or 5 days so far. I'll have to visit the VTP more often to try and find someone I want before a random moves in.

Annnnnd, Gracie finally showed up! I passed my first fashion check, so now I have to wait for her to come back.


----------



## Mothership

wow...Gracie showed up again on Monday, so I passed Fashion Check #2. Also, I adopted Roald to replace Rudy. Now all I need is a cute peppy to replace Puddles.

Annnnnnd...I seem to be just talking to myself here, so, should we just let this thread die?


----------



## SensaiGallade

This thread ain't gonna die! Everyone join back together! I will literally vm EVERYONE who has signed up for the challenge! Don't give up on this thread!


----------



## Mairmalade

Haven't had the time to mingle around online this year, but I still play my file everyday.


----------



## Capeet

I really feel like playing my town again! I don't know why but I always get this urge to play AC when summer comes. It's funny.


----------



## SensaiGallade

So yesterday was my last Fashion check and now TIY is being remodelled!

Sprinkles has moved into town today!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Bumping this thread back up!


----------



## SensaiGallade

bibbity boppity boo


----------



## SensaiGallade

EVERYONE WE'RE NEARLY 6 MONTHS IN HOW YA TOWN'S GOING!


----------



## Dinosaurz

SensaiGallade said:


> EVERYONE WE'RE NEARLY 6 MONTHS IN HOW YA TOWN'S GOING!



ITS LIKE PRETTY MUCH ABANDONED
tbh its pretty bad lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

I just spent 5 minutes VM'ing everyone to rejoice

- - - Post Merge - - -

99.9% of people are offline or invisible :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like I'm the only one enthusiastic about this challenge...


----------



## Jacob

Oh wow, that was a lot quicker than I thought!

Surprisingly, I am currently playing as we speak 
Happy 6 Months!


----------



## Jacob

Double post.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Jacob said:


> Oh wow, that was a lot quicker than I thought!
> 
> Surprisingly, I am currently playing as we speak
> Happy 6 Months!



Same here! Hunting for June fish and bugs as we speak.

Gonna update my DA so people can see progress!


----------



## Mothership

Bah. I need to stop getting distracted ( curse you, Stardew Valley for being such a great, and addictive, game) and play in my town already! Will try to do so later today. Problem is...I can't play in my town first thing when I'm ready to play something because some of my villagers will still be asleep then ( WHY must uchis sleep in til 11 am???). So...I start out playing Stardew Valley instead and wind up forgetting to play New Leaf. Bleargh.

Eating lunch atm...but....I will boot up my NL town as soon as I'm done. I really will!


----------



## Dinosaurz

tbh I want to get back in but victoria moved in front of my house ruining my bushes like a month ago.
Tbh i just got back in yesterday, not looking good.
Anyone wanna meet up for a celebratery reunion and go to the island?


----------



## Mothership

Booted up Moonvale today for the first time in about 3 weeks. Had a bad case of bedhead, a few weeds and a lot of clovers ( no four leaf, tho....boo). Thank goodness for the Beautiful Town Ordinance! My villagers were happy to see me again   Soleil tried to move, but I'm never letting that pudgy little cutie pie leave!

I need a new peppy to replace Puddles, but can't decide on who I want to get. I dislike most peppies, but I still want one in my town. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Because nothing was going on, (Until now at least) I messed up my town purposely to a supply town for myself. I'm alright not being able to join anymore. So take me out of the challenge op.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Pretty sure, I asked to be removed from this. If I didn't then I need to be, but congrats to everyone who's lasted this long


----------



## pocky

Aww. I wish I had seen this sooner. I participated in the 2015 challenge and managed to last the whole year (though I started cheating as soon as my year was up) Would have loved to do one for 2016. I guess I do technically have a non-tt, non-cheating town ATM, but I didn't start it until April so it won't count for this ;-;


----------



## fenris

Sadly, I'm going to have to officially drop out.

Due to real-life stuff (including my bird dying) I deleted my town and took a hiatus, and I just restarted a few weeks ago.  I didn't bring it up here, because the thread was pretty inactive...  anyway, good luck to those of you who are carrying on with the challenge.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sad to see people drop out but sometimes it can't be helped 

At the end of the month we should all compare our towns at the beginning of the year to half a year in! That would be cool!


----------



## GirlPolarBear

I would love to join this, it's a shame you have to start at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Mothership

I'm still chugging along...I play my town at least once a week. I really should get back to playing in it every day. Hopefully I'll manage to do that someday.


----------



## Mothership

Too quiet in here.

 I finally decided on Rosie as my new peppy. I adopted her yesterday and was prepared for a tedious session of plotting her today, but she went into a decent spot on the first try. Such a good kitty 

Gracie showed up for her third visit! Only need one more!

Frank wanted new furniture, so I gave him a Gyroid. He gave me a toilet......ewwww.


----------



## Mothership

Wow. Don't know whether to continue posting here. I kinda feel like I'm just talking to myself.

Anyways...I'm trying to play this town more often so I hopefully can finally get Gracie's Fashion Checks completed.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Half a year in people! We need to check out everyone's towns!

Here are beginning of the year photo's:










Check out my DA to see the change! Codes in my sig!


----------



## Capeet

I'm playing again! I left my town in a bit of a messy state when I stopped playing and it's gotten even messier while I was gone, so I've been tidying it up. I even got the reset bug but managed to fight it off! I already feel like I'm becoming more attached to Journey again. After I finish the cleanup, I'll_ finally_ be doing some much-needed landscaping.


----------



## Mothership

Whee! Gracie appeared for the fourth time today! I managed to scrape together enough Flashy stuff to pass her Check....whew.

I did build my Dream Suite a few weeks ago, but I keep forgetting to go in it.


----------



## Capeet

Congrats Mothership! I can't believe you're getting the Emporium already! Do you know if you've already spent 100k (?) Bells in TIY? I'll have to do a lot more buying before Gracie's even going to start appearing in my town, lol. I guess I shouldn't have bought so much furniture from the forums at the beginning of the challenge because now there's nothing new in TIY that I need or feel like buying.


----------



## Mothership

@ Cosmic Kid : Ty! I dunno how much I've spent in TIY, but I don't think Gracie will show up until you have spent at least that much. I did go in there and buy everything whether I needed/wanted it or not every day from the time TIY first opened until Gracie came for her first Fashion Check....so maybe you can do that, too.


----------



## Capeet

Yeah, that's what I should do as well.  I'll just start buying everything I don't already have, so that should speed things up!

As for other things... Nothing noteworthy has happened, except that I forgot that a new villager was about to move in to my town. So today I found Midge's plot in a really bad spot! She's blocking my most important path. But hey, somehow I'm not even annoyed by it! So it's cool. For now!


----------



## Capeet

Drat, I had just finished writing my message when I refreshed the page... Why?? Well here goes again!

Clay is ill and I hope he gets better soon. He looks so miserable wandering around his room shivering!

I got a tenth move-in today. It seems like I picked up Benedict from someone's void. Good thing is that he plotted well and didn't crush anything. There's a lot of stuff lying around my town right now.

I've been working on my town too. I demolished one of my yellow benches and today I will replace it with a metal bench. I have some good PWPs unlocked so I should start building!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Just checked on my town today. It's been so long XD
I kinda forgot about it so I'm really behind. I'll be working on it this summer though.


----------



## Capeet

There was a throne at TIY today. And I bought it. Guess I don't have to worry about spending money there anymore!


----------



## Capeet

Clay isn't ill anymore! I went to talk to him and he thankd me for the medicine and gave me a trash can.


----------



## Mothership

I let Benjamin move out of Moonvale and was then able to adopt Stitches as my permanent lazy 

So...now I think I'm completely satisfied with my villagers! I adore them all 

I have Fang, Frank, Roald, Beardo, Stitches, Soleil, Rosie, Paula, Molly and Bertha.
 All of them live on the bottom half of my town except for Fang. I forgot to load a new character on the day Fang was to arrive from my Campsite, so he plopped his house on the upper half near the Town Hall. Not where I wanted him to be, but I love him too much to kick him out.


----------



## Capeet

Klaus moved out a couple of days ago so I adopted Deirdre. Today she's all settled in! It's nice to have one more villager that I actually like! Midge is moving out on the 21st and I'm probably adopting someone else again after she leaves.

The plans I had for my 2nd character's house wholly changed a couple of days ago and my new ideas make so much more sense. Going to start decorating today!


----------



## Kit

You guys.. Kept posting?
I'm sorry I didn't stay dedicated to this thread. I had moved onto other projects and lost interest in AC.
Something possessed me to check the boards today.


----------



## Mothership

Hi, Kit! Yeah, Sensai Gallade, Cosmic Kid and me are the main ones trying to keep this thread alive. We're still playing in our Challenge towns...maybe not every day, but we're still here!


----------



## Capeet

Guess what! Gracie's in town today! I only have me a shirt though. Will see if I bother buying some more clothes from the forums to pass the check.

As for other things, Midge is moving out today and I'm making progress with my second character's house. It's a good day! I'll be making that long-awaited third character soon too, on the 31st I think. I have ideas for two or three rooms and they will be very different from anything else I've done. I'm excited, it should be a lot of fun. Just realized I'm missing a name for the character though. Hmm...


----------



## Capeet

I cancelled the beautiful town ordinance because I wanted more weeds in my town and well... Now the cockroaches are back too! I had forgotten all about them. Clay was supposed to come hang out at my place but I remembered it a couple of minutes late so I had to quickly run home to welcome him... He arrived just as soon as I got in and there was a cockroach in my house!! And Clay wouldn't hang out with me because of it! ;__;

It was kind of funny. But the cockroaches sure are annoying!


----------



## Mothership

Ewwwww, cockroaches! Those nasty things ARE annoying!  I've never had a villager refuse to come in my house for a visit, so I never knew it could happen.

I'm just chugging along in Moonvale. I play in it at least 3-4 times a week. Atm, I'm just saving my money for when Gracie's has the Princess set for sale. I'm going to buy it to replace the Pave set in my upstairs room.

I haven't expanded my house past the main room/upstairs/basement stage because I don't like how awkward it is to arrange furniture in the main room when you have all those doorways to work around.


----------



## Capeet

My mayor has only those three rooms too. Her main room is fully expanded and the basement and upstairs are medium size. I like this house size best. I never really know what to do with the fully expanded rooms, there just seems to be too much space. The smaller rooms are cozier too. Wish we didn't have to expand the main room to the largest size..! I agree on the doorways by the way. They just make decorating more difficult and I don't like the look of them either. So not going to expand any further.

My alt has every room but the one in back though. Since I had so many ideas, I thought I'd sacrifice the main room to get two more to work with. I had great plans by the way to fill two of the rooms with wheat fields and some other stuff but it didn't work out. I can't lay down enough wheat fields. I've been ordering them with both characters for the last couple of days. I thought maybe the wheat fields would be an exception and wouldn't count towards the furniture limit because you can walk through them but I was wrong. Now my plans won't work out and it's kinda lame. I found a way to work around the problem though but the effect won't be as cool.

Anyway, something else's happened too. Peggy pinged me today and she will be moving out on the 30th. Aaand there's a meteor shower in my town right now.


----------



## Capeet

Zero has moved in. He's one day late but it can't be helped anymore. This is the last character I will make because I don't want a 4th in case I want to plot reset sometime.

I adopted Felicity yesterday and Kyle today. Lots of new faces. I've built a couple of PWPs too: a bench in front of town hall and a torch near Clay's house. Oh, and I set the beautiful town ordinance back into effect. As much as I like weeds, I also want to get Jacob's ladders and breed hybrids which, by the way, is way easier with beautiful town ordinance in effect. I figured my town should be near the perfect status if I got rid of the weeds. And I was right, I just had to clean up the town and Isabelle told me it was perfect. Now I'm just waiting for those flowers... I'll get weeds later.


----------



## Mothership

Whew. I was getting worried because none of my villagers have asked to move for quite awhile, so i was concerned that one of them would sneak out of town on me. No one pinged about moving or talked about moving rumors when I played today but, when I saved, quit and went back on Roald pinged and said he was leaving on the 3rd! I stopped him, tho.


----------



## Capeet

Gracie's in town again and this time I passed! 3 more checks to go.

So far Goose has tried to sell me his cherry three times today. For a ridiculous price too. He says he got it from a sports tournament but really it's a gift from Clay. I delivered it...


----------



## Mothership

Heh. My villagers do that, too. Silly critters 

Finally posting Moonvale's Dream Address: 4200 6652 2226

Let me know if you visit and what you think of my humble little town.


----------



## Capeet

Goose was trying to get rid of his cherry. Again. This time I had to take it because he forced me to. It was kind of suspicious if you ask me. Not going to eat it. Just in case..!

I was curious so I visited your town Mothership! I really enjoyed strolling around Moonvale. I must have been exploring it a good 45 minutes, lol. Your town was so welcoming and calm! Maybe it was the flowers? I like what you did with them by the way, it didn't look all that organized and I loved that. I especially like the area around your campsite and the park below train station. PWPs really do look best when theye're placed close to each other like that. Also I like how Fang lives next to the town hall all by himself while all the others have plotted in the southern island. Fang looked grumpier than usual by the way but he still accepted me visiting your town. I chatted up some of your villagers so now they'll be stuck talking about me for a while. Heh heh. You're welcome.


----------



## Mothership

I'd keep a close eye on Goose if i were you, Cosmic Kid....looks like that chicken is up to something 

I'm glad you enjoyed my town   Yeah...I kinda let the flowers do their own thing, but I do try to keep the same types together. My villagers have other ideas, tho. They are so NOT helpful when they plant the wrong color or type of flower. Every now and then I go around and tidy up the flower patches, but most of the time I just let things be.

Fang lives all by himself because I forgot and loaded up my Mayor on the day Fang arrived from the Campsite. It does kinda suit him, tho, being the "lone wolf" of Moonvale.

I don't mind if my villagers talk about you. It's a welcome change from their usual boring dialog.


----------



## Mothership

Wow...it's gotten real quiet in here again. Nothing new in Moonvale to post about, tho.


----------



## Capeet

I feel like a lot has happened in my town these last days. Gigi moved out and gave me her picture. It's the first one I've gotten in this town not counting the ones I got on April Fool's day. Deirdre tried to move out too but I didn't let her go, I've been getting PWP requests almost every day and I've been doing some landscaping too. Oh, and Gracie was in town again! I've been lucky with her visiting so often. I passed this time too so now there are only 2 checks to go.

But yeah, I too wonder where everyone in this thread disappeared. : D I was kind of expecting this though since the same happened in last year's challenge. I was one of the drop-outs too...


----------



## SensaiGallade

Wow...This thread is dead...

Nothing much is happening in Rosemoor. Nearly completed all my encyclopedia's. Development is moving along slowly and recently Octavian moved out. But I have Fang reserved soooo yeah...


----------



## Mothership

Frank has been ill the past few days....poor baby    Another day or two of medicine should have him back to his usual self, tho.

Other than that, it's just been one ordinary day after another in Moonvale.


----------



## Capeet

Gracie was in town again but the theme was modern so I didn't pass.


----------



## Mothership

Bertha tried to move yesterday. I almost let her go, but then decided to keep her. I am not super attatched to her, so I might let her go when/if she asks again.

@ Cosmic Kid....Modern is probably the toughest theme because there's very few clothes/accessories for it. Gracie is a very bad giraffe for chosing that one.

I passed all my Checks, but I looked quite a sight in my mismatched outfits! I don't think I had a matching top and bottom for any of them. I just threw on whatever I had that fit the theme and added Cute items to complete my ensemble. I was sooooooooooooo glad when I passed my fourth Check!


----------



## watercolorwish

aw wish i did this

i plan on doing this with the next game


----------



## Khaelis

Oops, I vanished again, huh? Well... My town for this is kinda gone now; my 3DS & ACNL were stolen about 3 months ago. Got robbed. :/

But!! Now I have a shiny new3DS XL Monster Hunter Edition and a new copy of ACNL (which is getting a price drop soon smh). My town will eventually be remade (still picky about my town after all this time). Sometime today or tomorrow, for sure.


----------



## Mothership

Bertha tried to move again today. I almost let her go, but I just couldn't do it. I do like her a lot, just not quite as much as my other 9 villagers.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Khaelis said:


> Oops, I vanished again, huh? Well... My town for this is kinda gone now; my 3DS & ACNL were stolen about 3 months ago. Got robbed. :/
> 
> But!! Now I have a shiny new3DS XL Monster Hunter Edition and a new copy of ACNL (which is getting a price drop soon smh). My town will eventually be remade (still picky about my town after all this time). Sometime today or tomorrow, for sure.



Sorry to hear about what happened. Very unfortunate.

Rosemoor is still in tip top shape. Octavian moved out and Fang moved in. Trying to get badges and complete ny encyclopedia's, which will be done by next month! Just slowly working on my town.


----------



## Capeet

Sorry to hear that Khaelis. People can be really stupid, I hope nothing else was stolen. Good luck with your new town though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nothing much has been going on in my town lately. Benedict moved out bringing me to 8 villagers and today I found Friga's plot while strolling around town. Clay was ill again but got better today. I was hoping he'd give me his picture as thanks for bringing medicine but nope! Still gotta work on that front.


----------



## Khaelis

Cosmic Kid said:


> Sorry to hear that Khaelis. People can be really stupid, I hope nothing else was stolen. Good luck with your new town though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nothing much has been going on in my town lately. Benedict moved out bringing me to 8 villagers and today I found Friga's plot while strolling around town. Clay was ill again but got better today. I was hoping he'd give me his picture as thanks for bringing medicine but nope! Still gotta work on that front.



No, not much. My house wasn't robbed, I got robbed on the streets while I was on the way home from a friends house late in the evening. Just my 3DS with ACNL inside and about 90 bucks that I had in my wallet was taken.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Khaelis said:


> No, not much. My house wasn't robbed, I got robbed on the streets while I was on the way home from a friends house late in the evening. Just my 3DS with ACNL inside and about 90 bucks that I had in my wallet was taken.



What scumbag so low would do such a thing? Hope everything gets replaced and sorted out!

Cherry finally requested a windmill so I payed that off and gonna be doing major work on my town ready for winter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Khaelis will you be doing the 2017 challenge?


----------



## Capeet

Khaelis said:


> No, not much. My house wasn't robbed, I got robbed on the streets while I was on the way home from a friends house late in the evening. Just my 3DS with ACNL inside and about 90 bucks that I had in my wallet was taken.


Wow, that's still terrible! Can't understand how someone can make themselves do something like that. But at least it's good to hear your house wasn't robbed. :/ 

I'd poop my pants if that happened to me


----------



## SensaiGallade

My house is now fully expanded and paid off in full! Trying to collect badges now starting off with catching bugs, fish and deep sea critters during the day, being friendly to villagers, shopping as much as possible and refurbishing furniture. During the night, I'm gonna do dream town visits for the Mr Sandman badge and whenever I go to the island, I'm just gonna hammer tours for medals!


----------



## Mothership

Wow, Sensai...you're a lot more ambitious than I am. I could have my house fully expanded by now, but I'm keeping it as it is for now. I have the fully expanded main room, fully expanded upstairs and basement. From previous experiences, I dislike how difficult it is to arrange furniture the way you want it in the main room when it has all those doorways in the walls. So, I'm happy with my house for now.

I'm not even trying to catch everything ( tarantulas and scorpions ewww, ick) in Moonvale because I did it already in one of my other towns. Don't really care about getting badges either. But good luck to you...I hope you get em all!


----------



## Capeet

Clay wanted to move out. Thinking he can leave just like that.. I am offended.  Other than that, someone let me adopt Chief yesterday and I'm excited to be able to talk to him again tomorrow. Every town needs a cranky wolf..


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mothership said:


> Wow, Sensai...you're a lot more ambitious than I am. I could have my house fully expanded by now, but I'm keeping it as it is for now. I have the fully expanded main room, fully expanded upstairs and basement. From previous experiences, I dislike how difficult it is to arrange furniture the way you want it in the main room when it has all those doorways in the walls. So, I'm happy with my house for now.
> 
> I'm not even trying to catch everything ( tarantulas and scorpions ewww, ick) in Moonvale because I did it already in one of my other towns. Don't really care about getting badges either. But good luck to you...I hope you get em all!



Thank you! I need 2 bugs, 4 fish and 2 deep sea critters to finish my encyclopedia. Right now I'm trying to get the train station upgrade!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also unlocked the fortune teller shop yesterday!


----------



## Capeet

Woawoah, you're making some great progress Sensai. Nice job with your encyclopedia. I missed a couple of months worth of catches so I'm nowhere near as close to finishing the encyclopedia as you are. Right now I'm worried about the tarantula and scorpion, I think today's the last day to catch them? I've spotted both numerous times but have never managed to catch either. I haven't had this much trouble with them before lol. I don't think I'll be able to catch them this year, feeling too tired to try tonight but we'll see.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cosmic Kid said:


> Woawoah, you're making some great progress Sensai. Nice job with your encyclopedia. I missed a couple of months worth of catches so I'm nowhere near as close to finishing the encyclopedia as you are. Right now I'm worried about the tarantula and scorpion, I think today's the last day to catch them? I've spotted both numerous times but have never managed to catch either. I haven't had this much trouble with them before lol. I don't think I'll be able to catch them this year, feeling too tired to try tonight but we'll see.



Last day for the Tarantula, the 15th Septmeber is the last day for the Scorpian.


----------



## Capeet

SensaiGallade said:


> Last day for the Tarantula, the 15th Septmeber is the last day for the Scorpian.


Oh! That's good to know. Thanks! Since catching just the other one today doesn't seem _such_ an impossible chore, I might just try! There's not even half an hour left before they start appearing either.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Get catching! You have until 4am to get a Tarantula! Drnk some coffee and wake up!


----------



## Mothership

Good luck w the tarantula ( shudder) catching, Cosmic Kid!

Another ordinary day in Moonvale, except that poor Rosie has been sick since yesterday     I'm giving her medicine, so hopefully she'll feel better soon.


----------



## Capeet

Mothership said:


> Good luck w the tarantula ( shudder) catching, Cosmic Kid!



It's preying on _ME_!






Better luck next year!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cosmic Kid said:


> It's praying on _ME_!
> View attachment 182461
> 
> View attachment 182462
> 
> 
> Better luck next year!



Aww you didn't get it...

I COMPLETED MY BUG ENCYCLOPEDIA!!!!!! I have to wait till the 16th to get my final fish which is the Mitten Crab and tonight I should complete my Deep Sea Encyclopia by catching the Spiny Lobster!

Gonna start collecting amiibo cards again for the big update for New Leaf!


----------



## Mothership

Congrats, Sensai!

Twas raining in Moonvale today, so I couldn't catch the new bugs yet. Rosie is still sick, but she was feeling a bit better today.
Roald tried to move yesterday. BAD penguin! He's one of the few jocks I like, so he's stuck w me forever! *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Capeet

I just failed yet another fashion check. Even though I have lots of clothes, none seem to be historical and I can't buy clothes off anyone either since the internet connection I have access to this weekend isn't compatible with my 3DS.

I'll get that Emporium eventually!


----------



## Mothership

I am sorry that Gracie is being so mean to you, Cosmic Kid   How dare she choose themes that you don't have! The nerve! 

I was able to pass all mine on the first try, but my outfits were really ugly because my tops and bottoms weren't matching each other. Didn't matter tho, because I took them off as soon as that uppity giraffe passed me.


----------



## Capeet

Yes! Fashion check outfits... They sure are a feast for the eyes!  I tried to find pictures to share of some of my most ridiculous ones but it seems I didn't take any! That's weird!

Anyway... I got some StreetPass tags during the weekend and I think I should be pretty close to getting the first StreetPass badge. Haven't seen Phineas around yet so I don't know about it though. I don't expect to ever get the silver StreetPass badge so I'll be happy once I get the bronze badge.

Other than that, Kyle tried to move out and I worked on my encyclopedias today. Caught a bunch of new fish and bugs. Still lots left to catch though..


----------



## Jarrad

why is there only one challenge?


----------



## Mothership

Jarrad said:


> why is there only one challenge?



Because the creator of the thread hasn't been around for a long time to add anything to the first page.


----------



## Jarrad

Mothership said:


> Because the creator of the thread hasn't been around for a long time to add anything to the first page.



oh, that sucks..

You guys should all create a new thread with someone who'll be active


----------



## SensaiGallade

Well since I know I'll be around next year, I'm gonna set a challenge for next year and keep it active as long as I can!

Just the usual stuff. Using the saving trick to unlock PWP's cause it's faster. Also reached 100 visits!


----------



## Capeet

Oh yeah, I completely forgot about the mini challenges. Did we ever even finish the first one properly?
It would've been cool if there had been more of them but I guess everyone else forgot about them too lol.


----------



## Capeet

Another day of catching bugs and fish for the encyclopedias. I got 2 new badges too: Skilled Angler & StreetPass beginner. I think I should start working harder on obtaining badges. I'm probably going to start off by working towards the medalist, K.K. Slider, letter, refurbishing and dreamer badges.


----------



## Mothership

Beardo is sick, poor baby   He looks so pitiful. A few more days of medicine should fix him right up, tho.

  I caught a few new bugs and fish and got Bertha's pic. Other than that, nothing noteworthy is happening.


----------



## Capeet

I'm making some rather big changes to my landscaping! I've never been a big fan of having pattern paths in my own town but it's been about 2 years since I last had any so I decided to give them another chance. I've been laying out this light grey brick path since yesterday. It does give a nice feel to my town, I just can't decide what the best place to put it down is so I keep re-doing it. It's a pain but I'm determined to make it work! I really want to see if I like it. I'm not doing anything too major though, just connecting some main buildings together and making a couple of other walkways.

My town feels very different with the new path and trees and grass changing color!


----------



## Capeet

Now we're talking! Was finally able to pass another fashion check.


----------



## Mothership

Congrats, Cosmic Kid! How many more Fashion Checks do you need to do?

Beardo is all better now...yay!


----------



## Capeet

That's good! And yeah, just one more! I hope she's going to keep appearing this often until I manage to pass it. Buut being such a bad giraffe, I bet she's just gonna disappear for months before showing up again! =D Haha, well, let's just hope that doesn't happen!


----------



## Capeet

It's been raining so much, I love it! Been doing a bit of everything in my town lately. Today I decided to buy turnips first time in ages and made a nice profit selling them in another member's town. I should be getting the first turnip badge once Phineas shows up!


----------



## Mothership

It's raining in Moonvale, too!  Just started playing for today, so I'll probably do a bit of fishing as well as the usual fossil-hunting etc.


----------



## Capeet

Phineas showed up today an gave me the silver bug encyclopedia badge and bronze & silver turnip badges. I've had little time for playing so not much work done towards other badges this week.  I _have_ built 2 new streetlamps though but that's about it.


----------



## Mothership

The bajillion flowers throughout Moonvale are making it more and more difficult to find all the daily fossils. But, I refuse to be beaten by a video game, so I keep looking til I find them! Take THAT, game


----------



## Capeet

Ahaha! I stopped digging up the daily fossils right after completing the fossil exhibition. Will start collecting them again at some point to make miniatures but right now my characters have too little storage space for that.

As for Journey, not much has been going on there. Grizzly is going to move out on the 21st and I got the silver fish encyclopedia badge. I've been doing a bit of landscaping and resumed breeding hybrids after taking a break from it. I also managed to finally sort out all the gyroids I've been hoarding!


----------



## Capeet

It's never taken this many tries before but I finally passed the all the required fashion checks! This one was a close call. The theme was ornate and I only had a shirt and hat that corresponded with the theme. Luckily there was a king's beard for sale at Able Sisters and I managed to pass thanks to it! My outfit was hilarious to say the least. Gracie seemed to think so too - instead of the usual furniture gift she just gave me a shirt!


----------



## Mothership

Congrats, Cosmic Kid! Tis wonderful when you finally get all those Fashion Checks done    All my required outfits were pretty hilarious, too! Nothing actually "matched", but all that uppity giraffe cared about was her theme of the day, so she passed me anyway. Silly critter


----------



## Capeet

Yes! *questions Gracie's fashion sense*


----------



## SensaiGallade

My town landscaping is nearing an end. On the look out for Zucker!


----------



## Capeet

T&T Emporium opened today and Grizzly has moved out. Other than that, I've just been doing a bit of daily landscaping. Today I did some island tours for once to stock up on white flowers. Don't remember if I've already mentioned this but I'm back at maintaining perfect town status. Ideally I'd like to be able to have it when I finish landscaping somewhere in the future but I think I'm building too many PWPs for that to work. It seems I'll have to get all the Jacob's ladders I need before that!


----------



## Mothership

I finally bought enough fertilizer to get the golden shovel! Didn't really need that, but at least I can stop buying the fertilizer now.
Roald is sick   Poor little dude looks so pitiful 
Soleil tried to move, but there's no way I'm ever letting her go.

Other than those 3 things, Moonvale is just chugging along like usual.


----------



## Capeet

Either all the websites I've read have wrong info or I've made a big misunderstanding. It's the night on the last day of September and I finally managed to catch a king salmon. Trying to do that has been very confusing.. I tried to find one in the river after more than half the month had passed because I thought they migrate there. I spent a good while searching with no avail and without finding even a regular one. I did see them below the waterfall when I looked though. I still can't understand why they weren't in the river.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Haven't played that much cause of school but tomorrow is October which means...HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Mairmalade

Love the fall season in this game. Candy collecting, costumes, making sweaters, and dressing up in fall gear~ 

Rocking away wth the challenge! I even have my nap printed out with all my design plans still.


----------



## Capeet

Hey it's great to hear you're still doing this, Mairmalade! Nice to see you here.


----------



## Capeet

I got rid of the pattern path by the way. It just didn't go well together with Journey's current looks. I might lay out another pattern path sometime after doing more landscaping. Right now I've hit a roadblock though and have no idea what I want Journey to look like.


Other than that, I'm waiting for Friga to ask to move out. No luck yet! Goose has his birthday today so I should find a good present for him.


----------



## Capeet

*tumbleweeds rollin*

It's so quiet here... Nothing much has been going on. Done some landscaping and built new PWPs. Celebrated Clay's birthday today too! I should play more.


----------



## Mothership

Ugh. Completely lost motivation to play this game. Haven't been in any of my towns since the first week in October. I really should start playing again. I miss my villagers!


----------



## Capeet

Pick up your games, Mothership!!   Your villagers miss you too!

..I haven't been playing much either to be honest, haven't checked in on my town every day these past weeks. Something about autumn always makes my interest in AC fade. But I'm still determined to keep playing! I finally want to experience an autumn properly. Not to mention that I don't want to take another break since we'll soon be done with the challenge! Today I played for a bit longer. I should think of something to do in Journey to keep me coming back.


----------



## chapstick

aww darn, i hope there is one next year!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

It's sad to say, but I kinda stopped playing this...

Rip my town, next year I'll do better.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

damn i completely forgot about this!
and I lost my game that i was doing this on to which sucks. 
if theres one happening next year then im on on this! (again lol)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

MayorBlueRose said:


> damn i completely forgot about this!
> and I lost my game that i was doing this on to which sucks.
> if theres one happening next year then im on on this! (again lol)



Yeah, I forgot about it too!
Next year I'm going to do it.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yeah, I forgot about it too!
> Next year I'm going to do it.



me to for sure.
Ill have to get another game though (maybe new ds to)
Got a couple of months to plan what type of town and what villagers id like.

here's hoping we'll stick to it this time xD


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hiya everyone! How are you all doing?

So I haven't played as much as I used to but when I do play I make sure to Go through everyday that's I missed to prevent Villagers moving out. Anyway, I'm planning on changing my path a little to match the autumn theme as well as, the obvious, getting more PWP's.

I don't think I will do next years challenge since I love my town so much but I'm willing to host it and keep it active for as long as possible!


----------



## Capeet

Gl if you decide to host a challenge next year Sensai! It's a good goal to keep it active for as long as you can. Seems like there's still people interested in doing this. I won't be taking part a third year but will be lurking in the shadows if someone sets up a challenge.


----------



## Mothership

I booted up Moonvale today! My villagers were glad to see me again. I did the usual fossil-hunting/rock smacking routine. I also visited Molly's house, caught a zebra turkey fish for Fang, returned a lost item to Frank and gave a seahorse to Bertha after she asked for new furniture. Oh, and I also visited Shampoodle's to get rid of my bedhead and stopped Soleil from moving.


----------



## Capeet

Clay is ill again.  Is it just me or do lazy villagers get sick more often than others?


----------



## Capeet

Happy Halloween!
Since it isn't a popular holiday here I've just been spending it having fun with the villagers! I'm trying to get all the Halloween items. My console just turned off without any warning though so I'm starting my hunt from step one again.  I knew I should have saved at some point!


----------



## Mothership

I'm downloading the new update atm. Hopefully, the new content will get me motivated to play in Moonvale more often. I won't be able to take advantage of being able to use the Amiibos to get new villagers, tho, since I'm satisfied w the ones I have.

I have other towns that I can do that with, so it isn't a problem for me.


----------



## Capeet

The update seems more interesting than I initially thought! I haven't felt very motivated to play in Journey either but I think this'll make me more interested again. I want to obtain the new furniture and also experience the other changes myself! I won't be able to use the amiibo cards or figures because I don't want to buy any but that's all right. I'm not very interested in moving anyone in and I guess I can obtain the furniture from other people.

Today I completed some of the initiatives, checked out the campgrounds and made Nook make a secret storage room in my house. I've been waiting and waiting but Friga is still not asking to move out! Otherwise it's been all good. No one has moved out even though I haven't been careful with that.


----------



## Mothership

I've been much more motivated to play in Moonvale since the update! I had Joan in my Campground and she has sooooo many things that I want to buy! She has my absolute favorite wallpaper and flooring, the Shoji Screen and Tatami, that used to be only Saharah's (she never would gimme them , the big meanie! ). I bought those and one other item (dang that 3 item limit) and now I have to wait for Joan to come back to buy the rest.

I didn't want to change the three rooms I already have in my house, so I had Nook add the back room to my main floor. That will be my Zen room w Joan's items displayed in it. Gonna go boot up Moonvale now to see who's in the RV today.


----------



## Capeet

I'd really like to add a 4th room to my mayor's house as well. Some of the new furniture would fit the theme of it very nicely but at the same time, I just dislike how the additional doorway(s) would make the main room look. They wouldn't fit the feel of the room at all. So I'm going to hold off for now.

I can just decorate the houses of the other two characters instead. But first to obtain some new furniture from the RVs!


----------



## Mothership

I haven't had anyone that I want to buy from in the RV Camp since the second day. I bought a few things from Wendel one day 1, then Joan had a lot that I wanted, but she's been followed by : Nat, Booker, Pave (AHHHHH! GET IT AWAY!) and Zipper. Not impressed by anything they have for sale.


----------



## Capeet

I've been playing every day but there just hasn't been anything noteworthy going on.

I bought a Club Tortimer membership yesterday so now I've been humoring myself going to the international island. (the national one's dead, but good for searching rare items!) The people I've met have been cool so far but it is annoying how often there's errors when they come and go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been playing every day but there just hasn't been anything noteworthy going on.

I bought a Club Tortimer membership yesterday so now I've been humoring myself going to the international island. (the national one's dead, but good for searching rare items!) The people I've met have been cool so far but it is annoying how often there's errors when they come and go.


----------



## Kit

Thanks everyone for participating. I know I'm a bit late, since it is march now.


----------

